# What's NEW in the Well-Hung Guitar StrapLab



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

The Well-Hung StrapLab is located deep in the northern backwoods of Saskatchewan. In this leathery, gluey, and sometimes slightly beery sanctuary, I make all kinds of stuff, but mostly lots of guitar straps.
I've been crafting them for nearly seven years now, experimenting with interesting materials, working to solve things like neck dive, strap length envy, backache, strap end disintegration and whatnot. I've taken on quite a few custom jobs for particular guitars, and replicas of some famous straps too.

*In this thread you will mostly likely see pre-release works-in-progress, maybe the odd contest, and announcements when a new line is released. Probably pictures of all the cuts I get on my hands, and whatever else I feel like posting. *

A little about me. I am here just like most of you, as a guitar player (not a very good one). I have been loving the guitar for about 35 years. A member of a lot of guitar-centric forums, I dig talking guitars and ogling everyone elses' amp and guitar porn. I have refinished several guitars, recovered/rehoused amps, and I too get loopy via solder fumes. So, I look at you guys and gals as my virtual brothers and sisters. I'm a husband, father of two amazing kids, and have a day job in advertising - I have worked in media, radio, television, newspapers for about 30 years. In my a small northern village on the edge of nowhere, my wife and I live in a church we have slowly renovated into a fairly comfortable home. It's real open concept - sometimes TOO open. ;-)

*Why Make Guitar Straps?*

Seven or eight years ago, I blew out my left rotator cuff, and it made playing guitar with a regular strap practically impossible. While in recovery/ physio, I found I was not alone in the need for a longer, more comfortable guitar strap, so I learned how to sew a little bit, and took it from there. At first I used old leather coats from thrift shops and made a ton of pretty cool straps. Eventually I sprung for an industrial machine to handle heavier leathers and started buying full hides, as well as alternative materials. It's maybe become a little bigger than a hobby, but still much smaller than a business. Somewhere in-between at this point. Who knows where it may go? To be able to feed my creative needs and help people out with great straps is really what keeps me so jazzed. I'm pleased that a local guitar shop also features my work.

*What Kind of Guitar Strap?*

There are so-called comfort straps out there... I simply wanted to make a distinctively good-looking more comfortable padded strap that doesn't look or feel weird, (I have made plenty strange ones too) which is tangibly different that what others offer. I personally make each and every guitar strap I send off. I do not import. Hundreds of guitars players all over North America, and even some in Britain, Japan, and Italy wear my work, professionally and/or for leisurely play. Many of my friends come back time and time again, which makes me super proud and appreciative. For anyone is interested in my work, there are a good number of reviews in my reverb store, as well as out there on a several forums, if you care to look. I hope to make some new friends here, your reviews will be welcome in this thread also.

I am not a factory, I make guitar straps via my own creative whims and when I get time. I normally do short runs of the same or similar pieces, maybe 5, maybe 10, depending on materials I find then release them into the wild all at once. Any series of strap I make available, no guarantee I will ever make that one again. If it sells out fast and gets sweet reviews, I very well may. I have developed several successful lines I repeat from time to time, but again I do not EVER want to become any kind of assembly line.

*Enough blah-de-blah. *

The Well-Hung "Amp'd" line was first conceived and hatched about eight months ago. I the first run I made four lines of straps, 6 in Marsha Salt 'n Pepper grill cloth, a dozen in Grey and Brown matrix grill cloth, and another set of six or seven in genuine fendry tweed material. These were all 3" wide, padded. I think I still have one in brown remaining.










This weekend I am working on bringing a new line into this series, still trying to figure out what to name them without getting myself in trouble. These ones are 2.5" wide, still padded. Alcantara fabric is on the backside. This is THICK fake suede used in the airline and auto industry. It has fantastic grip, even better than real suede, and is super long-wearing, mildew and mold resistant - and for you hot, hot players out there, be comforted in the fact it is also fire resistant LOL! While I normally favour making 3" wide straps, these aren't bad at all. Strong and light, the silver bits in the grill cloth catch the light real nice, adding a bit of "glint" when a guy moves in hot lights.










If you look in the bottom corner you will also see some more salt 'n pepper that came in too. I will bring back more of those in maybe a month or two as well. For the Fendry ones? Probably in my Reverb store by next weekend so watch for 'em to pop up. There is only one with the brown end, all the rest are black. There are seven total.

Want to know what it feels like to be Well-Hung via a different kind of guitar strap? I welcome you to have a little look at my shop. There is a link to it in my signature below.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

My wife does a lot of sewing. She also collects vintage sewing machines. I've been lusting after your straps on reverb for a while now. I keep asking my wife about making guitar straps but she won't let me near her machines. Says I need to buy her an industrial Juki and she will teach me how to make straps. Bloody thing is more expensive than most of my guitars.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm in like Flint!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> My wife does a lot of sewing. She also collects vintage sewing machines. I've been lusting after your straps on reverb for a while now. I keep asking my wife about making guitar straps but she won't let me near her machines. Says I need to buy her an industrial Juki and she will teach me how to make straps. Bloody thing is more expensive than most of my guitars.


I started with an old '53 singer I purchased on a buy and sell site for $40. The '56 and below singers are brutes, but need mods like bigger flywheel, and higher horse motor to do much with leather. I worked with mine for about 3 years, but as I got better and better at sewing, and more ambitious with materials, I eventually outgrew the machine because I was spending more time cussing and tearing stuff apart and starting over, than I was sewing LOL After '56 manufacturers started putting plastic bits in the drive chain to save money, and they won't punch much worth a damn before something busts on you. I made a couple thousand with that old $40 machine, after I put another hundred and twenty into it. 

Fabric, you can tear it apart and resew no problem if you have problems. with leather, once you punch those holes and you have to pull thread and go over it again, it looks like crap most times. 
I have a Consew 206 now which is pretty much the telecaster of industrial sewing machines. I bought it used and it cost me more than any of my guitars, for sure, but a lot less swearing.
Moving from a domestic to an industrial is like from a ford focus to a dump truck, they sew so strong and fast you can drive that needle right through your finger if you're dumb.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I did also forget to mention if you are a lefty, and _*specifically custom-order*_ a left-handed Well-Hung guitar strap, expect a $25 surcharge. I do this only because I know you're used to it by now.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Are the leather ends supple enough and thin enough to accept standard Schaller strap locks?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Are the leather ends supple enough and thin enough to accept standard Schaller strap locks?


Dave, do you have a measurement for me, thickness? I have some old locks around here I guess I could try. Not a big fan of them. I've been sending straps away
for about seven years. I have had one other complaint about a strap NOT accepting locks at about year two or so. It just doesn't seem to have been an issue for anyone since then. I do not use any mechanical strap locks - I do my very best to make sure my strap will not randomly fall off your button/pin.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

TVvoodoo said:


> Dave, do you have a measurement for me, thickness? I have some old locks around here I guess I could try. Not a big fan of them. I've been sending straps away
> for about seven years. I have had one other complaint about a strap NOT accepting locks at about year two or so. It just doesn't seem to have been an issue for anyone since then. I do not use any mechanical strap locks - I do my very best to make sure my strap will not randomly fall off your button/pin.


It's only a problem if you've converted all of your guitars to strap locks and can no longer find the original pins  (like me) Thickness likely won't be an issue and I've actually cut straps in the past to open up the pin hole a bit.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

davetcan said:


> Are the leather ends supple enough and thin enough to accept standard Schaller strap locks?


Yes but check them once in awhile. I had the outer nut pop off this month, but I had it on there for maybe 8 months. I suppose that could happen with any strap.

I have 3 Well-Hung straps and love them! Pics to follow. But I discovered Well-Hung while looking for a strap to cure a neck diver. I was about ready to give up and sell it. Thanks to a Well-Hung strap I still have the guitar, and use it at every gig.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I think that it's the hole size (diameter), rather than the thickness of the strap end.
Though something too thick may hinder the threading of the nut onto the locker.

I've had to bore the hole bigger in a few leather straps to accomodate the Schaller lockers.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sulphur said:


> I think that it's the hole size (diameter), rather than the thickness of the strap end.
> Though something too thick may hinder the threading of the nut onto the locker.
> 
> I've had to bore the hole bigger in a few leather straps to accomodate the Schaller lockers.


Exactly! Well I'll order one and see for myself, have to support forum members when we can


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's a link with a diagram near the bottom of the page, I think the hole would have to accomodate that 10.5 (mm?) figure in the center.

2PCS Black Schaller Copper Round Head Strap Lock Pins for Guitar | eBay


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

My Well-Hung collection...


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I so have an excellent assortment of leather punches. if you want a hole a specific size fellas, just let me know. I also cut a about a quarter inch (old school canadian) slit in the leather above the hole to facilitate the "puttin' the thingy, on the whatsit" process, as well as a way, way smaller teeny hole to guard against "the slit thingy kept ripping farther up my strap, because I manhandled my strap too many times" factor.

If you look close on these you will see what I am talking about.










Seriously fellas, strap locks hardly ever get mentioned at all when it comes to my straps. I think that`s a real good thing.

LOL! Dave you got one of the pimp straps! (princely tribute).


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

The Blackface series is now up.... plus a couple new straps in my store.

Came up with the "Matrika" series a couple years ago... I source some genuine Sari trim all the way from way way way east across the big pond, and commence to make straps out of it. The 3" trim is harder find, but when I can get it is just gorgeous stuff. Harder yet to find? Good plastic tri-buckles and loops that handle 3" wide materials. But after a couple tries at it, what I finally found is fantastic. These patterns feature metallic thread, wonderfully embroidered. Sometimes they try to sell absolutely insane colour combos, like purple and brown or whatever, I try to stay away from those.  

Very comfy padded strap, if you got an orange, inca silver/grey or vintage white guitar, this one on your shoulder just might make the ladies swoon. 
Careful, you might forget you are wearing a guitar too. Neck dive killer. 










I have a couple of blue ones also in the making... coming in a week or so. 
Great strap for a heavy Pelhman blue something-something. 










Also found a 3" left-over back stocker I didn't even know I had, from my last "Brad's Paisleys" run. 
Metallic silver embroidery on black. I was digging around the workshop looking for a lost piece of leather for to 
make a custom I'm working on. 










new genre created: Groovy Glam - Didn't find the damn leather either.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I couldn't resist those last pics so I have a couple on the way. Will post my thoughts when they arrive. Brad has been great to talk to and deal with.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just a brief update. Brad was absolutely brilliant to deal with and the straps arrived today. Initial impressions are "oh wow! They look terrific, feel great, and do not slip. I believe they will be as comfortable as anything I've owned, possibly more so, won't know until the next practice on Tuesday. I'll report back after a night of playing. Couple of cheesy pics.

And speaking of "oh wow" the pic of the young lady included in the accompanying letter ............


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

^ ^ Lookit them damn axes! Proud to help you sling them sir and thank you! 

Always appreciate initial impressions... but based on past experience after a gig or two with them you may be assimilated into the Well-Hung tribe for a good long while. Please keep us posted!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just to confirm that these beauties are extremely comfortable. Played my SG for 3 hours straight with no shoulder ache and no neck dive. Awesome!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I still can't decide what strap I want!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

D-man thank you for the kind words. I have something somewhat music related to post, don't know where the heck else to put it. An old boss of mine runs this website - still cray-cray, after all these years.

Bon Jovi Hit Song “Bad Medicine” Originally Called “Brad Harrison” Inspired by One-Time Portager

It may or may not be fake news I'll let you decide, but at least he got my name right.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I just got a new batch in, yay! Strap fetish going on now. 










































These straps are beautiful to look at and super comfy to wear.
The guitar stays put too with the backing on all of these straps.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, man you have extremeley cool taste in guitars!
Goldtop doublecut with tort? Bound tele Dlux with blocks and retrobuckers? Be still my heart! Wow.

Something Vintage this way comes...











If you are familiar with your USA history.... try spitting out the word "Carpetbagger" with a venom-filled derisive southern drawl. 
Almost there, add a twinge of annoyance... there you go... You got it!

This new Well-Hung Guitars Strap series of eight are trickling onto Reverb over the next few days. Made from found bits of vintage carpet-like fabric I've opportunistically collected over the years, I finally got around to making some straps out of them and now am totally wondering why it took so long.










Whether it be the upholstery in your natural Dad's old '77 truck camper, Gran's table runner, or maybe the curtains from Uncle Jim's hunting cabin... these robust vintage fabrics come with built-in major mojo, but do not feature the smell of stale cigarette smoke and budget whisky (not yet, anyway).

They all look particularly great paired with an acoustic guitar, or a natural finish solidbody.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's the one I sent to a buddy Brad...


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Just adding a few pics of the Carpetbaggers...

This one is called "DingaDangDoggone Dodge"










"Hippy Grandma"










"Weekend Visitation With Natural Dad"










more here: Well-Hung Guitar Accessories

Oh and one other thing... been working with a machinist over the past couple months. He's also a guitar player, as luck would have it. It's not much else but an oversize larger guitar strap button with a larger/longer screw. For years I have griped about flimsy stock screws and small buttons, clunky strap lock systems etc... I am hoping for many this will become the smartest, most simple solution. Handy just for extra security, or for those worn out nose-hole straps you can't bear to part with.









The actual diameter of most capsule buttons is typically 13-15mm. 
Mine are 18 but it makes a far bigger difference than you might think.










We are going to be prototype testing these soon. Probably be available in the next few weeks for guitar playing guinea pigs to try out after I give them a good go. Wish I could offer them for free, but there are development/engineering costs etc. I don't think these will be the final/final design incarnation but they are getting closer, and I believe these will be pretty darn awesome. I will have 50 pairs.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

A set of 5 new Amp'd series straps now up in my reverb store. Marshall style Salt 'n Pepper grill cloth. 
Sexy, strong & long. these are 2.5" wide, and looking for new guitars to pair up with.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

just finished a rather serious order for a great fellow in Pennsylvania - he's a go big or go home kind of man, and I like his style!
Wanted him some skydogs for a gorgeous harem of pauls, here's where we went - five same, but different. 










Stitched, padded, solid brass matching buckles - he got the full meal deal
When dude opens up the package he's gonna be all like...WHOAAAAA!!!!!!










Five of these babies? Weighs quite a bit more than one heavy LP.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Jock, that gold D.C. LP is stunning. What a fab
Group and it's a small par of your arteliery. Vive la compagine. 



sulphur said:


> I just got a new batch in, yay! Strap fetish going on now.
> 
> View attachment 105857
> 
> ...


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Accepted delivery of the new Well-Hung PRO-Pins V2 today at work... installed as set as soon as could! In the final analysis, they are pretty sweet.










The strap went on just fine, felt very nice and extremely secure. I played for about a half hour. Does not look weird in any way. New screw went in great, no drilling required. Its about 1/4" longer, and one size up I'm guessing. I noticed I could even grab the button with my thumb and forefinger and easily pick up the guitar (not that that's a good thing, but something I figured I'd note for the helluvit).










The space capsule button in the above pics is a stock button I replaced. One thing i noticed is the hole in that button was quite a bit larger than the screw, allowing the button to wiggle around a LOT if the screw comes loose (you can kind of see it in the above picture. This is a problem as it puts even more leverage on a screw that is slightly loose, eventually making toothpick and wood glue manufacturers very wealthy. On the PRO-Pins V2 machining is far superior... there is no discernible play back and forth.

A larger strap button, slightly oversize makes a world of difference. No more worrying about when you bend over to tweak a pedal and suddenly your guitar falls off. Plus, when your strap is on, you KNOW it's fully on. Got a strap you love, but scared of putting it on a regular pin? This could give it new life. 

Next 3 GuitarsCanada Members to purchase Well-Hung straps will get ONE pair thrown in free with your strap order so you can try a set. One set per member. Be sure to mention it when you make your purchase. Going to keep five or six sets for myself, and put the rest up on reverb soon, at a cost recovery basis - just hoping to build a little buzz about them.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

EVERY SINGLE ONE is handmade by me, an actual guitar player, here to preach to y'alls the gospel of the Well-Hung guitar man!

_*Youuuuuuuu... neeeed to become...... comfortably hung!*_

My new *"Stage King"* Series features 2.5" embroidered East-Indian sari trim ribbon in a chocolate brown/gold, gray and creme theme, plus some super nice vintage Goldtop gold upholstery on the backside. The upholstery was picked for the both the vintage colour and it's very nice shoulder grippability, which will serve to render neck-dive an non-issue, keeping your guitar where you want it, so you can just con concentrate on playing the dang thing! Go from approx 45" - 56" or a bit more.

A whole new level of guitarin' comfort..... 1" x 15" of nice padding is built into the shoulder, for OPTIMUM WEARABILTY!
Overall, these are an elegant-looking strap, built to my usual super robust specs. I see these as a great strap for three common iconic guitar types...

1. a Goldtop LP for sure, as the 1" padding built into the shoulder will make it appear to pull less than a strat!
2. A Blonde Blackguard Tele. Colours will almost match perfectly, with the dark, dark brown, light grey and the yellowy gold scheme.
3. Spruce top acoustic - looks great on mine, though my finish is darkened quite a bit from time (and probably mistreatment), even better on a more natural light solid spruce top.

*Be a Stage King and set them ladies' hearts a-flutter!














































See more on REVERB @ the Well-Hung shoppe Well-Hung Guitar Accessories

how good? Almost Duron Carter good, I'll tell you what!





*


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Working on a couple more for my Warrior Series....
Finally used up the last of the buckskin, no pipe beads on these, but some sweet beaded ribbon I stole off a western belt
that just pops as it goes over your shoulder. Beaded eagle rosettes, fringe, beads and primitive lacing. 
Very soft and comfy strap.

"Powwow" in the back "Dancing Eagle" in the fore.










just gotta punch the adjustment holes, finishing touches.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

My new Well-Hung Plectra guitar pick is kind of cool. Not too thick, not too thin, your basic fender shape. Not stiff, not whippy, nicely in-between

They sound just fine to my ears. I have been giving a way a few of them here and there. Some, I've been experimenting on in different ways to make them grippy.
on these pictured below, been adding grommets into 'em you can easily slip one on your key chain for all those dark terrible moments when you realize you don't have a pick handy.

Maybe, now you will.

Ok they may not be ground-breaking in tone or feel. But they play just fine. On the ones I have made into grommet picks, that little bit of hardware ain't no matter.
In fact, it kind of adds a nice touch point feel if you ask me, right where your thumb is (if you are a righty, anyway, turn it over if you are a southpaw).









But even with the added grip factor, say you're in your mancave, or a dark stage and you STILL manage to drop your pick? Due to something called "excited electrons trapped in a triplet state" while undergoing "forbidden transitions" (actual sciencey talk), well, long and short of it is....

*They glow in the freaking dark! *

*







*

Drop one of these babies on a dark floor in a dark room? You'll find it right away, and that... is a little bit awesome!

I've been putting some of these (one grommet pick each, and others without ) in my strap packages for a few weeks now. If any of you fellas out there are already using them and are digging them, please let me know! I will soon be packaging them up into 15 packs in a unobtrusive clear stick-on container for your pedalboards and flogging them on reverb soon too.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

just finished this reproduction for a fella on another forum. It's the fourth one I've made, getting a bit better at it each time. A bit of a mind-bender. This one worn by TWO rock gods of highest order. 
looks kind of kinky on a red special type, I may be the only guy in the world without a black strat LOL










A few new straps also going up on reverb today as well, in my carpetbagger series.

Champagne & Guinness - has teeny little bits of gold glitter in it along with the damask texture. very interesting










Trippin' - it's like a crazy soup of colour!










And some more Goth grannies/Dead Flowers too...


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Watched that Oasis doc on netflix a while back, since then I've been getting my noel and liam on bigtime in the mancave.
Even made me haul out the 335, to give it some heavy blues love. Something didn't feel right though. I needed a strap with some
New britpop Invasion swagger, some Manchester mojo - so I just plain copied a version we see on Noel in a lot of early videos as best I could.










That big ol' brass buckle actually sits nice and high just below the front shoulder - perfectly comfy strap, fantastic for big melodic walls of overdriven chord changes, glugging down most of a 12 pack, smokin' up, stumbling all over my mancave, busting up a hotel room, cussin' like an angry soccer mom while I'm punchin' my brother in the face several times, then showing up seven hours late for whatever with a big black eye on my ownself, and never _*EVER*_ apologizing for it.

Now that's the story, morning glory, and fully rock 'n roll.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Fresh out of the StrapLab an hour ago...
Marshall Big Check, and None-More-Black Leather. it's a 1-2 punch combo


















totally kicks pat sajaks' ass, I must say.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

My wife ordered a strap for my birthday. Brad left this feedback for her on Reverb:

"As far as I know, Katelyn's man is a guitar man, and she is extremely thoughtful in her lasting gift of well-hungedness for her fella.. Super pleasant to deal with, she seems like a total "keeper" both for me as a customer, and for that lucky, lucky dude. I sure hope she is appreciated for the catch that she is."

It made her day. Thanks, Brad. Looking forward to the strap.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

No pressure!


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Brad's reviews should be collected for a future book:
"He is really, really good looking, and is working on his epic new look tentatively called "AXE-GOD." Many have attempted this pout, but they usually end up appearing like they are suffering from food poisoning, or possibly a medium-sized kidney stone. 

I have every confidence he will perfect this dangerous new look once he gains the confidence found in his pimpin' new Well-Hung guitar strap.

Will sell to this gorgeous Canadian man-specimen, any time he asks."


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

It's funny 'cause it's 100% true - and when you perfect that look, please post it here in this thread, 
with your Well-Hung strap on your shoulder! I'll do something nice for you


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

matt from petersen custom cabinets sent me over some cool grill fabric scraps to try out - Good fellow, you should check his genius out. 
He has lots of Canuckian customers. Petersen Custom Cabinets "A few Custom Builds"
https://www.thegearpage.net/board/i...-custom-cabinets-a-few-custom-builds.1346527/
Here's a couple new "Amp'd" straps just completed from what he sent over. The Bronzy black and tan with teeny gold sparkle bits IS THE BOMB, SEXY. Under hot lights? It almost GLOWS it's so excellent. This is what I would put on my gold top or black beauty, if I had one. I will be sourcng more of this, and making a series of them. 

The Bluesbreaker style definitely has it's own vintage gearhead vibe going on.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

One Jimmy Bowskill is now sporting a brand new Well-Hung guitar strap. Watch for him on tour Canada-Wide with the Sheepdogs.






I mean, if that 4:00 on solo don't get you as a guitar player, nothing will. 

Apparently he picked one of my straps up in the local music shop while in town, loves it near to death, and played the Hell out of it last weekend.

Funny thing is, he didn't even pay for it, the local 5 Star Music Store guy Jared was unable to catch up with the band handler to complete the deal.

So, if a Guitars Canada Forum brother or sister out east in Peterborough, or Niagra on the Lake, or Muskoka, over the next few days can remind him for me.... (you'll also enjoy some stellar guitar playing too).

STOP THIEF!

LOL!

Bonus shot sent to me by John in Florida.... one of my best customers.










2 slots remain, but I think at last count he had over 130 guitars, so we shall see. I think he might own about 25% of the world's lefty guitars


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Important breaking fake news story regarding Helix

Helix Concert Ends After Fan Won’t Give An “R”


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2017)

_“I’ve been giving R’s,O’s,C’s and K’s along with Rock You’s since 1984,” Murray said. “That’s a long time. I think I just ran out.”_


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Had a whole lot of strap pictures from when I first started years and years ago, up to what I am doing now. Decided to do up a slide show thing.
Shows the evolution of how I got to here. Some of the older works are a little strange and uncomfortable to look at but that's what happens when you look back.
I believe most of them are still in use and slinging guitars all over the place, for a lot of happy people.






I started with a sewing machine not for leather,modding out that thing as far as I could take it with bigger motors and heavier flywheels before finally getting more serious and going with an industrial outfit. Fewer problems, but I still find myself cussin' over the odd strap over some dang tension issue, bent needle, or whatever (mostly my fault).

I am steadily improving at my craft, finding better and better materials too. Don't mind the music. Keep it low. It's just self-indulgent mancave noodles.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This strap found a home...










This was my weapon at a gig last Saturday...


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

^ that CSB paul is sexy! Strap probably makes if feel 3 pounds lighter.Orange black, silver and creme... so excellent!
I never even thought of that combo. 

I hate how those tweed straps look kind of wrinkly when they lay like that.
They do not look wrinkly under weight however.

Didn't know you were a giggin' guy. Name the first three songs in your second set


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Haha!

I Put a Spell on You, New Orleans is Sinking and R.O.C.K. in the USA.

It was my old band, I filled in for my buddy the bass player.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

A guitar playing machinist friend made me 50 pairs. I have twenty left (10 pairs) and they are for sale in my reverb store. 
If you are looking for the definitive answer to keeping your guitar on your strap without beer washers, or clunky, noisy hardware
that will lever your screw outs, or suddenly disintegrate without warning, these are seriously worth considering. (now in my Reverb Store)

Simply a bigger and deeper strap button. Honestly? they absolutely slay most anything else out there, and I've tried it all. 



















Also, if your name happens to be Dan, (or wish to be known as Dan instead of your real name), watch this space!
If the Dan who ordered this doesn't like it, there may be a quick sale on this gorgeous hand-carved leather strap, 
3" wide, padded. 










I don't do much leather carving as the vegtan is hella expensive and crazy easy to mess up, but this
one looks pretty ok in person!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Been foolin' around in the straplab this afternoon for a bit, prototyping.Should be raking leaves!

Who was to know suddenly a bunch of millionaire athletes would be bringing loads of hate upon themselves
just shortly after I purchased a side of premium, hard-to-find football leather? LOL! Isn't life just like that?

This is before any white stripes painted on, and I definitely need to make a template for the lacing cuts for future straps.
Toyed with the idea of making an actual "seam" to stitch together in the front but that was just making things overly complicated.
These will be hard enough to make already!










Extremely gorgeous leather. Finished straps are going to be super cool. This one will be mine. Not sure if I will use dark brown stitching, or white.
Most footballs I see have dark thread stitching where there is any sewing stitches like above, but I think white would really pop. Probably best go dark and
keep it authentic. Once team badging is in place I think these are going to be rather sharp, great conversation piece for a dedicated fan.
If there are still any fans of the sport remaining LOL!.

I think I have enough leather to make ten. Let me know if you want one, you will have to get your fave team badge to meand it will have to be under 
3" wide better about 2.5" or less. You could just put your own team pin through as well, if you wish. I do not have any cfl badges. But mine will show
some rider pride when she's done


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

had to steal my team logo from a sweater. will sew on the flag patch so I can still keep the sweater!










1" padded in the shoulder, lined with nice suede, tail strap made, all of it sewed with contrasting white stitching - and nose and tail holes punched-and a strap is born - one I may take to my grave! Go Riders!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Popped my cherry today...strap en route.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Popped my cherry today...strap en route.


The Champagne & Guinness strap very nice! On the way tomorrow

edit+++

now shipped sir!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

some new "gear whore" Amp'd straps up on reverb tonight. 
Marshall Big check, basic black, and bluesbreaker grill styles. 
All padded with very robust leather ends. Probably outlast you my friend. 



















couple of customs, just completed as well.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

working on a bunch of football straps today, man my fingers took a beating on this leather lacing, time for a rest.










and, later in the same evening...


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Been awhile since I updated anything much here... 
Got a new series called Genocide...










added a Pinky Tuscadero










And possibly the most comfy strap I've ever made... the 3" wide Narcos mexi strap series for bad, bad hombres


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

The genocide one is nice. Do etch them yourself?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

no Ti-Ron, that would be a LOT of work, its an embossed pattern, but it has a lot of depth/texture. 
Just got a bunch more of in in, in a coppery gold. Interested in one?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Dan wanted another strap, so he must have like the first one.
This one, I added some Wild Rose elements, 'cause well, Alberta.










Main body and letters saddle tan, inset relief bit in black.

Also just received a new order of my own designed Well-Hung Pro-Pins - oversized strap buttons, or jumbo strap buttons if you will, carved from the very
living rock of the cave of Caerbannog, upon each is inscribed in runes the very last words of Olfin Bedwere of Rheged ...

OK, milled from solid aluminium










My gosh they are beautiful, and such a wonderfully simple solution to that terrible foreboding feeling I call Strap Doubt.

Watch for them in my Reverb Store


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Coming soon to my Reverb store... a yet-to-be-named series of straps built for raping, pillaging, and general unruly (and manly) behavior










Gladiator? Carnivore? Vegan Hunter? 
Whatever they are, they take no prisoners.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

"Fallout", "General Maximus" and "Manowar" now up - here's a pic of Manowar










No Prisoners series is comprised 100% one-of-a-kind strappage. Also, bonus shot
of my










Big Buttons, Big Buttons
Talk about Fat Pins,
Well-Hung's got 'em.
Big Buttons remove doubt from your mind
Securing your gui-tar so fiiiiinnnnnnnnne.

The above is best listened to in dubly
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Wednesday is the day of "The Brute"


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

more "No Prisoners" straps have gone up... this morning features
"Gladiator" - "Are you not entertained?"










and... Crazy Horse


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

please buy these. They solve so many problems. So awesome! Remove what I call "Strap Doubt" from your life forever.

Final two of the 13 No Prisoners straps now up.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

put up a couple new ones today... "Tally Ho" is all about gentlemanly elegance
what with all the salt and pepper tweed, and bridle leather, wot?











Below, "Silver Screen" is a prototype for a weight relieve/shock absorber feature I'm working on. 
Plus, under hot lights these things exude STAR POWER, even if you may not.

You have a heavy guitar? a ten or eleven pounder? 
I'd love you to try one of these on and tell me what you think










Three layers of strong and springy elastic built in to the backside.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

TVvoodoo said:


> put up a couple new ones today... "Tally Ho" is all about gentlemanly elegance
> what with all the salt and pepper tweed, and bridle leather, wot?
> 
> 
> ...


What's the price of those? My bandmate's bass weighs 936kg. Possibly more.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

New "Genocide" straps coming to the 'verb this weekend. Dark times.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Thinking of test marketing some new products - how about something like one of these for ye olde man cave wall?



















Ask if you are interested


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Now available in the Well-Hung Reverb Outlet:

Collectible "Flipped-Out" Poker Chips - custom switch toggle plates, etc. 
Fully functional and fun!

Series #1... set of ten, as shown below.










Limited availability.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

TVvoodoo said:


> Now available in the Well-Hung Reverb Outlet:
> 
> Collectible "Pokermon" Chips - custom switch toggle plates, etc. Fully functional and fun!
> 
> ...


I wish a had a LP to put them on!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> I wish a had a LP to put them on!


I hate to be an enabler, but if you purchased a set you'd have a superb reason to pick up about ten new guitars for your stable!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

More on the new *"Flipped-Out"* Poker Chips.
Now divvied them up into some other price categories because guitar folks are so fickle LOL! (me too)

You can now purchase *All 5 Blacks*, or *All 5 Ivories separate. *
OR, *Cherry-pick* any FIVE different ones, either colour, (but no repeats).
​Check my reverb gear bordello if this greases your money pump. Tiny orange link down below.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Framed a larger set of Flipped-Out chips this morning in a frame matted for a 5" x 7" photo -
I have a Well-Hung customer who has purchased maybe 20 straps from me over the past few years and I'm going to gift it to him.










This is a great case to purchase the full set of 10 for $25 US, (shipping included). You can keep any two you want for your guitars, then pick up a ten dollar frame
and put the rest on your mancave wall. Or, how about a gift it to a bandmate/friend. What a cool-ass gift for anyone into guitars.

Hey... fathers' day is coming up too.


installed one on my Gibson 335. Didn't even have a chip before, now it does. Had to wrap a bit of sandpaper around a sharpie to take just a smidge off the inside hole before the nut would go through. Took ten seconds. 










All my other replacements on a Chinese made, a Japanese, and a Korean guitar were drop in.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Can't decide between those two!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Okay, I have a question regarding shipping. $24.19 for shipping?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Chito said:


> Okay, I have a question regarding shipping. $24.19 for shipping?


Could be a mistake. Can you be a bit more specific?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Offer me $100 US plus shipping on one of them, I'll send both, PLUS I will include my SUPER JUNE BONUS of one of these framed chip sets
(might not have the exact same chips), and probably some other stuff too.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Ti-Ron said:


> Can't decide between those two!
> 
> View attachment 214201
> 
> ...


forgot to quote you on the above message sir, offer stands as long as they are in stock. both are very cool
I like the black and brown one just a little better, though it's not good for a neck diver, it's a bit slippy.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

TVvoodoo said:


> Could be a mistake. Can you be a bit more specific?


Not trying to be a dick, but I was looking at the Well-Hung No Prisoners Series - General Maximus Padded Guitar Strap 2018 Black / Arena Earth on Reverb where I believe you sell your stuff. And it says : $81.65 CAD + $24.49 Shipping. So I was asking if that is right.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

TVvoodoo said:


> Offer me $100 US plus shipping on one of them, I'll send both, PLUS I will include my SUPER JUNE BONUS of one of these framed chip sets
> (might not have the exact same chips), and probably some other stuff too.


Man, I know what to do tonight, thanks a lot!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Chito said:


> Not trying to be a dick, but I was looking at the Well-Hung No Prisoners Series - General Maximus Padded Guitar Strap 2018 Black / Arena Earth on Reverb where I believe you sell your stuff. And it says : $81.65 CAD + $24.49 Shipping. So I was asking if that is right.


you weren't being a dick at all, but now you put a lot of work ahead of me ;-( 

You may or may not know this, but it usually costs me MORE to send a strap to pretty much anywhere in Canada, than to send one to say as far away as Florida.
Nobody at Canada post has been able to explain why, I guess they alone must understand how so many American federal income taxpayers are there to support their little crown corporation union salaries...sigh. So really, I just chalk it up to the typical high cost of doing business in Canada for no reason at all thing. 

THAT said, that's why I instinctively have been putting the shipping price of pretty much all my Canadian listed straps at a slightly higher price than the US shipping cost by a dollar... just because. But now that you made me think of it, I already account for the typical US/CAN exchange rate (or close to it) when I calculate US shipping cost, so it doesn't really make sense to be charging EVEN MORE on top of that for Canada, it should be enough to charge about the same, or maybe just a bit less, so I have adjusted that one accordingly. Normally it's about $19 Can to ship to US (with tracking), about $20 to ship in Canada (tracking is included) depending on how far. 
Roughly I move one strap here in Canada for about every fifteen or so Statesward. 

Now I got two guys here interested in the very same strap right now, and if either of you pick it up you may gloat forevermore once it arrives. The General is good!
I have adjusted the price of that one, shipping anyway. Now I have to go in sometime and take a bit of Can$ shipping off of of many many of my listing, because it's just really not fair - and I don't want to be ripping anybody off for sure - so thank you - if you pick up that strap, or any guitar strap at list, you too are eligible for my JUNE Framed Poker Chip set bonus. 

Fathers day gift for yourself, to you, from you, love you!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Ti-Ron said:


> Man, I know what to do tonight, thanks a lot!


Hire yourself out as a gigolo? What's $100 get?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

TVvoodoo said:


> Hire yourself out as a gigolo? What's $100 get?


He's better keep the beat!!!

Jokes aside, offer sent!  Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

The Well-Hung custom Poker chips are now for sale as singles at Stang Guitars in edmonton if you want to see them in person.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Coming soon to reverb...

Ladder- backed Matrikas in 3" wide embroidered Sari trim from Pakistan married to black harness leather - anti-slip and ultra padded and up to about 57" or more


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Yeah, just set it to hybrid for this one.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Making some fun displays for an upcoming guitar show I'm attending 










Sacrificing some perfectly terrible parts too!










Recent custom order









Some new mexi-straps called "Bad Hombre" on the sewing deck










Some fun dragon eye fantasy straps


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Dude, love the Bad Hombre straps!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

DaddyDog said:


> Dude, love the Bad Hombre straps!


Daddy-o Sorry I'm not listing them on reverb as of yet, but if you want one just Private Message me, I plan to try selling them at the show for 50-ish - they are super comfy and have good leather


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

If your vintage strapalogical history game is strong, these might twiddle your guitoris 'til it tingles










Imagine an iconic strap pattern but greatly improved by adding an extra half inch in width, then padded out for extreme comfort, built to kill neck dive dead, while also sporting serious _serious _harness leather ends.

Dat's how we roll in the Well-Hung StrapLab!










I'm making these for an upcoming guitar show but if you want one we might be able to arrange something


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Got some real nice Croc embossed cowhide in, these are three of the four colours, I have some in black as well.
Watch for these on Reverb if you are looking for an elegant padded leather strap with a badass edge










Also got some cool Orange logo embroidered badges and married them to some proper orange tolex for something extra citrussy! 3" wide, nicely padded.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

That Orange is seriously cool.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

keto said:


> That Orange is seriously cool.


They are unbelievably comfortable, who cares about the awesome gear cred! I'm more of a vox guy myself. 
I get the feeling the tolex would hold up rather well. 

I think it would the ideal strap to really work out as a functional object d'art in a well-stocked man cave,
rehearsal room, or perhaps even a funky studio environ -though for sure someone would probably steal it. 

Twice now I've heard of my straps being stolen off guitars at gigs or blues jams, but this is the funny part...
They left the guitars behind. LOL


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

A new issue of Shock & Awe straps, one of my more popular. Base strap is 3" wide Korean War surplus cotton webbing. 3,000 lb. test, strong enough to even carry a Les Paul custom, if you are careful and don't jump around much  Here is where I am laying out the insignia and patches for maximum "badass" factor. 










These employ my proprietary double D-ring tail strap system allows for up to 60+ inches in easily settable length. Padded shoulder, heavy leather ends. 
I relic them up to three levels, skirmish, ambush, and massacre. Here is a finished one, #45 at ambush, #47 and #50 are already sold. Now in progress.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Made a prototype today for a new line, you guys will love this! LOL, Made in Canada!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

what more needs to be said?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

new black denim Can Halen "Give'r!" strap born this morning. 










Also working on a new series called Black Rose. 

Two versions, Black Rose Day, (left) is the heavy upholstery fabric the way it's supposed to be - Black Rose Night, is the reverse side of the same stuff.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

A nice strap is like the high heels and stockings in your sweet, sweet guitar pr0n!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

You do awesome work man. I live the strap you sent me. It’s so comfortable. Almost cozy.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Glad to hear it that... Comfort first, followed by sexy-time!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

a new client states-side sent me a pic, too guitar-pornographic to keep to myself. 










Embroidered Matrika Pakistani Sari Trim Strap by Well-Hung. Guitar, a Challenger Custom, by Chasing Vintage Guitars.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Bringing back the Sum Long Hung Guy Dragon straps... here's the first two off the line which are already now up on Reverb...










I have modified the build design just a bit, so they are more comfortable and even sexier now!



















Also made a couple new Princely Paisley straps yesterday, sold one before I could even take a photo... but here's it's sister!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

For your shell pink, rose gold, burgundy mist, candy cola, or coral guitar strappin' needs consider one of my new pink paisley straps ..










These would not be good for a pink paisley... Not bubblegummy enough in colour, plus so much grooviness in close proximity could be outright dangerous, nome sayin'?

Also chuck norris totally gets his ass kicked by Lee in The Way of The Dragon... But if you were to pick up one of these, you can also say how ass-kicking they are in real life.

And I sir eould appreciate it... Handmade by me, up here in northern saskabush.









Going up soon in my reverb store.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

TVvoodoo said:


> For your shell pink, rose gold, burgundy mist, candy cola, or coral guitar strappin' needs consider one of my new pink paisley straps ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet that pink would look good on a 3TSB


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Happy client just sent me a pic of his new Recording King, now proudly Well-Hung...










Tight!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

New pair of custom straps heading to Alberta tomorrow, I figured I'd stop and take a photo before I ship. I often forget!
A playing pro, he obviously knows his strapological history. He also asked me to try to solve a problem for him and I hope I did. Can you see it?
The real proof will be in the giggin', I guess. Seems to work very well for me here in my little playspace. A little breakthrough maybe? I dunno.










Oh and here's another fun one utilizing with some out-of-service bondage gear and Fender grill cloth


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

TVvoodoo said:


> New pair of custom straps heading to Alberta tomorrow, I figured I'd stop and take a photo before I ship. I often forget!
> A playing pro, he obviously knows his strapological history. He also asked me to try to solve a problem for him and I hope I did. Can you see it?
> The real proof will be in the giggin', I guess. Seems to work very well for me here in my little playspace. A little breakthrough maybe? I dunno.
> 
> ...


The slide holder?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

yessir! I'm not much a slide guy, only have one here to fool with, I will let the real slide player tell me if it's genius, or utter shit. LOL! But I think it's a pretty practical and unobtrusive solution, and seems very sturdy from all my jumping around etc... the amount of "grip" is adjustable


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

put a couple of new Ladies straps up on Reverb... fitting squarely in my Star Power line, (bling-centric entertainer straps). 
A fella could wear this, but you'd pretty much have to wear your guitar up high and be wanting to get in touch with your inner Taylor Swift. 
Calling them Black Magic. Problem is, still pictures do absolutely nothing for them, so I had to take a short vid






these are shorter, very soft but strong straps, padded and showy.... most suitable for ladies. There is Red, blue, green, yellow, pink, purple, 
pretty much every colour of sparkle is in these and I don't know how they did it, but the sparkles DON'T come off. 

Straps show mostly as black velvet/velour. But really light up in a cool way. 

Want to surprise a special gal in your band with cool strap? Look no further!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

hey @TVvoodoo here's something I been wondering about - could you make a strap with clip ends? My main player (heavy 70s LP bass) came to me with a quick-release style strap screwed directly into the body in place of strap pins. It is stable, super safe and I like it so don't wanna change back to normal pins (even though I have some of yours - those will go on other instruments). Problem is that the strap itself is the plain seatbelt webbing thing and I am getting old and starting to feel it in the shoulder after a 2 hour jam. If necessary I could provide the clips (I bought a second one back after a gig when I thought I lost the one I am actually using, but then I found it in another bag).










Would love an amp'd salt n pepper one with clips ends like this. I don't need the female ends, but would be open to getting those too so they match if you're up for it. Dunno how you feel about that.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> hey @TVvoodoo could you make a strap with clip ends? My main player (heavy 70s LP bass) came to me with a quick-release style strap screwed directly into the body in place of strap pins. It is stable, super safe and I like it so don't wanna change back to normal pins (even though I have some of yours - those will go on other instruments). Problem is that the strap itself is the plain seatbelt webbing thing and I am getting old and starting to feel it in the shoulder after a 2 hour jam. If necessary I could provide the clips (I bought a second one back after a gig when I thought I lost the one I am actually using, but then I found it in another bag).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a fookin' fantastic project! I I am over it if you send me the ends. I would love to do this for you. Plus I can cover up the DiMarzio advertising LOL! send the female ends too, if you can. I'd also like to cover up the small webbing with black leather, maybe, I could actually just sew the marshall fabric right on top of the webbing, and add padding underneath, and a new, softer lining to cover the underside and feel WAY better on your old man shoulders LOL.

I was at a skin specialist the other day to look at a mole or whatever on my back, (my wife made me go), turns out the sciency name for what I have is an "Old Man Wart".True story. Sad. I told the doc, that was'ntvery nice, how could a young fella like me get an old man wart? Then he pointed out all the gray in my beard. Dang.

I see it's a hootenanny buckle for large adjustment but the marshall fabric is really stiff, I don't know if I can do that now, that actually, I might have to actually kind of start from scratch and just make my style of strap but with the clip ends incorporated. When you send it, can you send it roughly adjusted within an inch or so of your length.There will be some adjustment, but not more than ten inches or so. 

But it will be a far better, more comfortable strap when I'm done. I live for this kind of stuff!

I'll PM you my mailing address.

Just completed the first "Noel" strap I'm calling "Roll With It," went up on 'verb a few minutes ago. I've made a few of these now, one for my red 335,
and a couple of custom orders, but I haven't had a chance to put one up for general sale yet. Priced it kind of high, but it's worth it I think, lotta work.
We shall see!










Wearing something like this gives a guy free reign to berate and castigate all other straps in the room with Gallagher brother-like toxic derision.
"You call that a bloody fookin' strap mate? Looks weaker than me fookin' granny's garters, it does. Sod-off, ya barmy tosser." Just for example.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Cool - replied to yer PM; lets do this.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

These are very new and killer-cool in a modern br00t7z sort of way.










"Dark Matrix," coming soon to my reverb outlet (still gotta punch some holes into 'em and make tail straps).


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

first Bluesbreaker II strap off the line, now up on Reverb










This is a result of me being asked to come up with a easy-to-use but not terrible looking slide holding solution. I think it's pretty darn cool, plus... pick pocket too. One guy commented this is a perfect strap not only for dudes that need quick transition to slide and back, but also for guys like me (and many others of you out there) who want to play slide more, but always forget to look for the damn thing because it's lost somewhere, or whatever.

Put your finger in, pull sideways to pull the slide off a built-in clip. Push it back on, the clip will grab the slide off. Takes a bit of practice but in about 30 seconds you'll get it. Slide is secure, will not fall off, unless perhaps you have frantic stage moves like Angus Young on amphetamines.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Got something exciting going on in the straplab this morning. a week or so ago member @Granny Gremlin asked if it would be possible to do a conversion/mod of a dimarzio strap lock strap, into a well-hung style strap. Seems the thin 2" poly DiMarzio, (and many others), loosely call a guitar strap, is wearing a bit thin on him.

Hell Yeah! I've actually played around with the clip lock system myself in my search for coming up with strap security solutions. But I didn't like the plastic, and some of them I tested seemed a bit sketchy to me, due to... plastic. Then I tried motorcycle helmet clasps for a bit, basically tiny metal seatbelt buckles), and well they were super secure, just too clunky,. I ended up giving up on it, and going in a different direction. Now this is NOT to say I don't think Dimarzio clip locks are secure enough for the avereage person, I think they can be pretty good... i just never really liked the look much. You hardly NEVER see a guitar beauty shot with a clip-lock plastic clasp in it, basically because I think most people do realize they kind of look like ass. Practical? Sure. But beautiful?

I am happy to report that granny sent me some ends of good quality, he took off a strap for me to build a Well-Hung strap around, in Marshall Grill, 3" wide, padded.










He wanted to be able to use this strap with another set of clip locks, but there was problem... on the other installation, the male/female ends were reversed. So he asked if it would be possible to do a switcharoo... put the male ends on the bits that attach to the guitar, build the females into the strap.








.

Not a problem for me, but I soon realized.. wait a minute... the way these adjust, you need the double loop to weave the webbing through. The Male ends he sent me have the double loops, so I couldn't make the strap longer or shorter, I had to fix it so the guitar attached part would go longer/shorter. No bother, he figured he was ok with about 4-5 inches adjustment, and after diagramming out a plan for him, GG agreed that it would be ok to have the four inch leeway on the back end of the guitar.

My first job was to switch the ends, and make 'em good, because that'
scrucial to figuring out the whole length of the strap.










To get the ends off, I had to remove the metal screw pins (nicely made), and cut the threads holding the webbing together. Very strange how the thread Dimarzio uses to hold these ends together is real cheap stuff, and not sure why they used red, seems to only call attention to that fact. In this case, red kinda does mean danger. The heavy duty upholstery thread I sewed all the ends back together with is at least twice as thick, maybe more, and black.











to be continued


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Below is the back end adjustment pin... this attached to the guitar. Set it up for about 4 inches adjustment that will take his guitar strap length between 56" to about 60". GG says he's a 57/58 guy, so I shot for his best length to be in about the middle of the range. Also added a bit of leather on the end of the adjustment strap, feels nice, and will make sure the end won't slip through the male clip endunexpectedly.

Sometimes the premature pull-out is a good thing to do, but never when it comes to guitar straps. 










Once I had my ends made, I could figure out how long to make the strap, and where to attach them.










Luckily this marshall grill fabric is about 59" long, so I didn't have to sew two pieces together, could use one continuous. I did put a bit of leather on the nose end, because if you don't cap this stuff and glue it, it'll come unravelled and this grill stuff is a not pretty when it unravels. Ask me how I know.

Strap will be about 3" wide, with super nice padding Well-Hung straps are famous for, and really cool and grippy alcantara fake suede on the inside in none-more-black.










Did I mention one thing that bugs me about the clip lock system is, it how it looks? Is it a guitar strap? A tent strap? Hiking gear? So, with GG's permission, I decided we go a bit stealth with the clip ends on this strap. I am extending the nose of the strap, and tail too, so they will cover up the plastic connections so it will look more like a regular strap. Just have to make sure they have some leather to sew through inside the body of the strap, and the connectors are securely attached so they won’t pull out.

Just plugged in the block heater for the sewing machine... more to come later on today I figure...


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok so now we got the front end all set up we can work on the back end ... Gonna hit 58" in the middle of adjustment...

Time for stitching... Steady want up one side, around the back end and down the other.










Do a bit more detailed stitching on the nose so it's secure and looks tight.










Added a pick pocket in black leather in the front, to hide where the front lock webbing was stitched through the back, didn't really need it, but it gave the strap a little more "oomph." Easily removable if he don't like it.

I'll let the owner show it off in full when it hits his crib. On the way to Trawna tomorrow.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Also... work in progress...


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

My peace dove is generously padded, and the symbols won't appear upside down!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Ever hear of Loserhide? If you are my age you remember it well, probably still have the nightmares too. 










Could it be sheep, pig, dog, cat, goat? I dunno. Probably all them and more. It's black, and it's leather. That's all that matters right?
3" wide, great texture, strong and long. Totally crank up your 80's cred.

Check out my Reverb store for this baby and other cool unique straps and some other things too.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Are you ready for this?

Earned fairly new customer who suddenly came onstream on reverb recently and picked up a couple of my more eclectic styled straps. You know friends, sometimes I just don't know who's grabbing these up. Some purchases I can't even differentiate between a kid starting out, a biker chick who drives a sidecar Harley (true story), a gigging pro, or an experienced guitar salt. I do like to try to carry on a bit of a conversation with folks when I get the time, find out a bit about the people and instruments I am strapping, a little bit of market intelligence I guess. Getting to know the people and the stories, that's also half the fun of being in the custom gear game.

Tonight I got in a couple of photos from a fellow's wife, of my strap posed on a couple of guitars... seems the owner is having a little trouble deciding, so ended up ordering another similar I think, to solve the problem, which is just fine by me. He loves my straps, so much, says his wife. So when she sent me these pics, they came to me with absolutely no info. I opened the jpegs, and I was kind of uh... I guess you could say "double-takey?" set off my spider senses a little bit. 

So, I had to email the lady back to ask some questions about what exactly I was looking at.

1957 Les Paul Goldtop, modelling a "Sauron" from my Dragonslayer series










1969 Les Paul Goldtop, again with Sauron, the wife referred to this guitar as "Old Barfy"










Now I don't know about you guys, but even knowing my strap slings these guitars kind of gives me the willies a little bit. LOL! So proud.
I'm gonna to steer him towards leather for the next. Sauron is a vinyl strap, so I had to send a bit of a "case storage" warning, because... well, nitro.
Hell, fresh air and clean sunshine kicks the hell out of that stuff.

"Old Barfy" 

Son. of. a. gun.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

What fresh sort of zonked-out hippie Hell have I talked myself into?




























We got long-nosed dinodogs, an "M" volcano, a fire-breathing bird-dragon, very pointy mountains, some strange angular plumbing-cacti, a glowing pyramid and even a big ol' groovy mushroom. About four feet of what just HAS to be dope-inspired leather carvings, coming soon to some veg-tan leather near me.

Not my original artwork. This, another straplica from days long past.

This outta be far-out, man.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Loving the clip on strap @TVvoodoo 

So comfortable. Stable. Classy looking (hiding the clips worked out). The adjustment for length works very well too - because it's on the butt end's clip end, you can just reach over and tighten or loosen very easily (as opposed to seatbelt style straps where the adjust clip is somewhere down your back and you have to take it off to adjust properly (and then rinse repeat because you didn't get it exactly where you wanted the first time).

To be fair there is 1 negative, but only one negative. The thing doesn't exactly pack well. I was able to get the old strap rolled up in the (shaped vs rectangular) LP case right in the spot where the cutaway is. This strap doesn't have a chance of fitting in there. Worth it if that's the trade off.





































^ A happy man.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for those great pics and nice write up GG... It was a pleasure learning more about the clip lock system. Sorry, my straps are way more robust to roll up and stash. 
The trade off is super comfort!

What is that guitar?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

It's a 1975 Gibson LP Triumph bass (bass version of the LP Recording guitar with low impedance pickups). Originally white; don't smoke kids.

I forgot to mention my bandmates complimenting me on my new strap matching the beard. And no worries - I knew this thing was not going to roll up as nice as a seatbelt and it totally is worth it.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

OK well, not sure if I can top that last post here with this but let's do a little show-and-tell. Recently a guy asked me if I can do a "mountain" strap, as in Duane Allman in the early days. The original was made in Atlanta, and given to him by a ms. Dixie Meadows. My attempt is actually trying to make a replica of a replica
because it's hard to find photos of the original that I can see much for details on.

Anyway... I cut leather, 8/9 oz vegtan, to about 2-3/4" wide, and traced my reasonable handdrawn facsimile from white paper to clear acetate.
Lay the acetate on the leather and have a look before tracing the pattern onto the leather.

OK well, not sure if I can top that last post here with this but let's do a little show-and-tell. Recently a guy asked me if I can do a "mountain" strap, as in Duane Allman in the early days. The original was made in Atlanta, and given to him by a ms. Dixie Meadows. My attempt is actually attempting to make a replica of a replica because it's hard to find photos of the original that I can see much for details on, and the nature of the strap is there is a lot of detail.

Anyway... I cut leather, 8/9 oz vegtan, to about 2-3/4" wide, and traced my reasonable hand-drawn facsimile from white paper to clear acetate. Lay the acetate on the leather and have a look before tracing the pattern onto the leather. I'd show more shots of this stuff but for some reason CGF limits pics to only five, but you get the idea. Acetate is just that clear plastic used for overhead slides. Remember those? This was what ancient business people used before powerpoint. Well Powerpoint ain't going to help me here. Anyhoo... I traced the pattern from the paper onto clear acetate so I could transfer it to the leather easier.

I do aim to pad this strap and sew a lining to it, so it's going to be an "improved" version, not like the original, or any other replicas. To accommodate that I need to put in some stitching channels on each side, and then I can know to keep my art inside the boundaries. After properly "casing" the leather, (dampening it so it takes a good impressions), I press in this channel with ruler and a high tech tool called screen-door-gasket-presser-thingy. This same tool also has another name in the Tandy store, but costs about four times as much if you plan to use it for leather work.










Then I use a scallop carving tool, to do the wave edge. This will take about thirty minutes of tappedy-tappy, tip-tap, (in adam sandler voice)










I secure the pattern on to the leather and trace with a modelling tool, staying as best I can inside my boundaries. This necessitates going off-pattern here and there a little bit. Creative license.

I do a light press on the acetate with the tool, then remove it and go over the light impression by pressing even harder with the tool to make some nice lines. This will give you beautiful hand cramps after about five minutes. So I take a few breaks. Note there was some shrubberies in the pattern, but I didn't have a proper tool for, so I ended up grinding and filing a carriage bolt to come up with my "shrubbery" tool. Of course I also take some time to test it out on some scrap, to get to know it a bit. Each tool has it's own little techniques, and there are hundreds of them. Anyway, mine is not perfect, but aigh't enough for me. I should stop right now and state I am NOT the most experienced leather carver, far from it. But, I'm not afraid to try, and this is how we learn stuff. We dive in.










I go over the pattern again with the modelling tool after the acetate is off pressing in even harder.











Then I figure out how the ends work around the ring join (2.5"), and try to plan ahead a bit. There are various tools used to define the pattern and give it some depth. basically anyone who has done craft time at camp and made a keychain will understand how tedious this is. After maybe 4/5 hours of tappedy tap, and making my wife cranky because she was trying to grab a nap, as well as some judicious swivel knife use, we have a basic leather carving, along approx 47/48" of strap.










These don't look like much when they are raw, they take on a new life once the stain happens. Well, I hope anyway.

The original strap was red, and yellow mountains etc.... and black sky, with painted bits, moon stars etc. The red dye faded over the years to pretty much nothing, and is now pretty much veg-tan in colour, as on display at some Hard Rock Cafe somewhere. The black part, (where all that texture is in the sky) stayed black. The guy I'm working for wants it to look more like the strap looked new.

So I think I will have to dye the whole thing yellow, then a bit more carefully dye red, so I can keep a little "cherryburst" effect on the mountains and shroom etc... Then I will have to even more carefully fill in the sky with black dye. That's going to be maybe the toughest part. After all that, a little paint for the starts and dragon fire, etc... she will be looking.

I'll detail the next steps here if anyone is interested in this sort of stuff.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That’s gonna be sweet!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Dyed some bits yellow where there are CSB moments then the whole thing got suddenly made red. 










now the filling in of the sky area.... 










looking at these extreme closeups taken before I touched everything up kind of makes me cringe, but good things are happening as we continue.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

So I have finished the Duane Allman Mountain guitar strap, it will be going to a fellow Western Canadian. Funny thing.... someone else saw the pics I posted of this build, and ordered me to get busy making another one, only slightly longer. I'm not going to do the green leaf on the front part. That's what I saw on several replicas, but they all got it wrong, so I'm not gonna follow them any more. It's actually supposed to be another dragon. 












Also got sent this photo of what he called his '56 Les Paul Conversion by the same customer that owns the '57 goldtop above. 
I actually had to look up what a "conversion" is, but it's very cool! Learn something new each day.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

One cool thing is all the great artists I get to know a little bit, and the photos they send me! Below, Earnest from TX sent me a great photo of him and one of my "Stage King" straps in action.I get the sneaking suspicion he's not belting out a Justin Beiber tune, I'm a bit insightful like that.

Great beard, my man!










Here's a photo tip for you others out there if you want to look as cool as Earnest.
1. Wear proper western garb, and OWN it.
2. Neon Beervertising sign, open longneck, and appropriate flags in the background
3. Most important of all... a Well-Hung Guitar strap slinging your guitar.

Met another super cool fella on TDPRI a few weeks ago. He was interested in my Fender paisley pattern print I spent hours on separating the layers so it could be made into ANY colour combo possible. I think I talked about it earlier in this thread. Funny thing is, after all my work he wanted me to provide him something close to the traditional pattern, then he had it printed and applied to a tele body. Coming along very nice.










Not sure exactly how he was able to wrap it around the sides so well, but the man definitely has skillz!










One of the main challenges in recreating the "proper" paisley pattern is the dang background. While my background
is not exactly the silvery bubble medium the original paisleys are printed on, it's not a bad fooler, at least in pics.

Also uploaded possibly one of the most insane guitar strap I have made, (except for maybe the I-Robot one, or the punk duct tape ones I made years ago). I call this one The WMD










oh and some brand new bad hombre mexi-straps also are up... in tan, grey and dark indigo/black. 
Bad Hombre become one of my more popular thigns.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

re-imagining the shakey strap a bit, adding some "Well-Hungitude" to it I guess. Not a total copycat, because well a maybe guy deserves his own spin on things? 
NOT silkscreened. Had the patches custom-made - couldn't find any the right size, so I just designed my own and ordered them. They look and feel way more legit and hippy-riffic. Leather, denim, rock and roll!


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I know @TVvoodoo likes shots of his strap matches. I ordered the Bad Hombre for an acoustic that's still being built. So here it is with my Shyboy tele:


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

DaddyDog said:


> I know @TVvoodoo likes shots of his strap matches. I ordered the Bad Hombre for an acoustic that's still being built. So here it is with my Shyboy tele:
> 
> View attachment 247366


For some reason teles and acoustics really pair well with the earthy bad hombres!

Thank you for the photo I absolutely LOVE to see pairings


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Some super-duper Cancon in the straplab today, I expect some of my countrymen or women will recognize










This one is called "General Dumont", I have "Riel" on the bench being built. What an honour to be able to make what will surely become family treasures.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Rodeo Queen went up this morning another one of my "No Prisoners" series, where i re-purpose cool belts I find in thrift shops and make interesting on-off straps out them. It can be quite the challenge sometimes. There's also a couple of other manly grommety straps on the 'verb I put up a couple weeks ago. These straps are not for folks who are concerned about a scratch or a ding. But if you want to earn that relic'd look honestly and "be the star" onstage, No Prisoners straps can help with both. 

f







.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

New in the Well-Hung StrapLab today, after much pursuit by gear scientists across the universe, I proudly get to announce the long-awaited unveil of the anti-gravity guitar strap - you can tell all your friends you saw it here first. Below is a guitar hanging by the front strap button alone (a bee-yu-ti-ful Well-Hung oversize strap button, by the way ((available in my reverb shop)) - don't try this at home folks!), the tail end attached to... well nothing at all, able to freely swing in mid-air!

This is strap so with so much traction on your shoulder, it _openly defies the laws of nature_ as well as inviting developer/inventor use of over-the-top hyperbole. LOL!










Made of recycled tires, married to good leather ends. The tire tread motif also gives the body of the strap a nice little shock absorbing effect, about 1-1.5" of springy give, the tail end has a bit of give also, just enough. Pretty darn comfy. Still testing, prototyping, but it's rather cool and interesting.










SG owners rejoice... hope is on the horizon!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Can you post a pic of a bunch of straps in one shot. I need something to match a goldtop and a my greco LP. Something classy for the GT (something Joe B. would wear, if he was actually cool) and something equivocal to a southern U.S mullet for this Greco. Tthe fact the guitar is not M.I.A takes it to the next level - do you have anything in confederate flag?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> Can you post a pic of a bunch of straps in one shot. I need something to match a goldtop and a my greco LP. Something classy for the GT (something Joe B. would wear, if he was actually cool) and something equivocal to a southern U.S mullet for this Greco. Tthe fact the guitar is not M.I.A takes it to the next level - do you have anything in confederate flag?
> View attachment 249274


Absolutely love it when guys show me a pic and ask about straps. 
few suggestions for you

Allman is the natural on a gold top... (I have two in of these in stock, not listed, or make to order)









Sum Yung Long Hung Guy









Noel Gallahger-ish











I can make a confederate flag.... would look something like this. 










a nice creamy and brown python print would be nice on the teaburst also - I have these in stock right now waiting to be strapified










Also, look in my store for straps called Matrika Gold, and LoserHide


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I think one of those sweet Tweed straps would be just about perfect on my AO 50s Tele. Just gotta wait for the tax returns to come through...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Cool, pm en route.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Mashing things up a bit in the Well-Hung StrapLab. A mutation of the Neil Young Peace Dove guitar strap with brown leather, fender tweed and the happenin' hippy patches.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

A new friend from TGP asked me to make him a couple of straps this week...










Firstly, he must be preparing for a winning auction bid coming soon on a certain black on black strat. My sixth Hendrix/Gilmour... Then, an interesting new challenge... a strap that looks like a Brazilian Ju-Jitsu black belt... (only it's about an inch wider and padded). Included was his "tribal" particulars (for lack of a better term) via embroidery and colour printing in a piece of canvas. A very unique and personal strap.

Hope he likes them or I might get my ass kicked!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Amplify your Vintage boho hippy cred by a factor of four with a Well-Hung Groove Power beaded guitar strap.










Cooler than The Dude on cryo


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Basically, it's armourclad. Not the way to go if you need to reduce weight from your rig. But, if you'd like a little protection from random sword swinging stage-crashers, 
could save your life.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

This morning I completed another Well-Hung Hendrix Gilmour guitar strap for to be featured at Stang Guitars in Edmonton, will delivering it next week. Hope I can escape that beautiful G.A.S. station without buying anything - gonna be super tough. I've made about ten of these now, this is the best one yet. They are a bit of a mind-bender due to how they adjust. I put a series of snaps on the inside lining, to make it go from about 46 to 53 or so safely. I have no idea how the original strap adjusted but I think it may have had something to do with the X-lacing system because it was unlined. I had a 60's bobby lee strap for a while that was kind of like that, you had to unlace and re-lace it all up to adjust it. This is about About 2.7" wide padded and lined, so no taking apart and relacing LOL! You will not see or feel the laces the way I build these, unlike most other replicas. 

I'm about 1/2 into another one for my reverb store, should finish in the next day or two, it will be pretty much identical.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

This morning we completed a couple of interesting straps that I call the Well-Hung "Stingray"










really interesting textured pattern, in a heavier vinyl, with serious leather ends. 3" wide, ultra padded. You'll go "Ahhhhhh!" Also, couldn't help but take a quick pic of my current strapwall, it changes daily, but I in good shape! Too good! Some of these may not be listed but all are waiting to be adopted by suitable folks who need to be Well-Hanged


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

The problem with most so-called "tooled" straps advertised by big makers is they are so obviously fake.Running your leather through rollers or big presses is not "tooling" it's called embossing and if you say different in your advertising you are not truth-telling. Sad. I am of the opinion that a "tooled" strap should actually be made with tools and a hammer, and be a work of art, something singular, unique and special - not cloned two or three thousand times a month. 

For real vintage feelz and earthy spirit, the tiny imperfections hours and hours of hand-tooling is the only way to get an authentic look and feel.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

not really Well-Hung straplab related, but working with a group of fellas in another online community regarding a "community designed" DC special type guitar. 
The are in contact with a reputable name brand importer, who seems responsive, as long as we can come up with a design that won't land him in cease and desist territory. 
A lot of discussion about different styles, Collings, Hamer, Dillion etc. Even the Washburn Falcon and Yama SG styles have been discussed, (both which I like!).

Don't know if this would pass muster with the lawyers, but my submission was to simply take the classic look, and repeat bottom horn on the topside. 
Another person asked for the same kind of deal but top horn repeated. So I swung into action with the photo manipulation, so we could weigh and measure. 










Still favor the shorthorn version over the longhorn. In fact, the more I look at it, the more the classic version begins to look wonky against the shorthorn. 

Interested in your thoughts.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The symmetric by a long shot.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

New in the straplab today, a set of three Dark Cowboys. 

Had this vinyl kicking around from an amp recover project a few years ago. Never made straps because of the generic brown colour. 
Hit some of it with some fiebings pro leather dye this weekend, and WOW it just comes to life!










Set of three progressively darker Well-Hung guitar straps now looking for new homes, below is the darkest one.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

completed this one for a CGF brother last night. Lucky dog! Stuck it on one of my teles for a quick glamour pic.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

This morning I went through my inventory, and listed a bunch of straps I had either kept aside for guitar stores, or whatnot,
or pulled off reverb for some reason then didn't relist, plus at least one that just plain got piled on top of with new ones so I forgot about it.

This afternoon I was feeling a bit sporty, so I tackled a couple of No Prisoners straps I had set aside to do some thinking on.
Meet "Godzilla", and "Night Surfer" born this afternoon in the Well-Hung StrapLab Studio. Cool one of a kinders, look great and super functional.










Godzilla has dozens and dozens of the brassy armour plates that flex, kind of like the old vox style strap, but these plates are bigger and look rather Asian, plus... a MONSTER double toothed roller buckle ( I crafted it so it stays away from your guitar). Night surfer features a robins egg blue leather belt with I dunno how many nickel grommets, a lot, sewn to a black leather 3" wide body. The Night surfer strap turquoise bit has been honestly worn in it's former life as a belt, you can see the finish checking going on where it sits on your shoulder. In a world of good mojo / bad mojo, this is fantastic mojo!










Both padded out generously, with honest strong harness leather ends watch for them on Reverb in coming days, or go see what the hell else I put up this morning LOL!

Original one-of-a-kinders here, not repeated a few thousand times.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Mentioned my revolutionary "Anti-Gravity" strap a little ways above. This is a new thing for me, inspired by a material I discovered at an undisclosed location. The test pilot is a Well-Hung owner of a couple other straps on another guitar forum, he figured give one a try, let me know what he thought. Based on his review, I think maybe, but not real sure.

*Short review of the WELL-HUNG Anti-Gravity strap.*
What? What? What are you talking about?

Yes i possess one. The time space convergence has taken care of everything, oh what a wide strap it is. Come and join the review. Pictures that give pleasure to your eyes are below. When you are anti-gravity, everything is below. I'm going to give away a few theories on how this works, where the materials come from, where the future leads, and why you need to wear this for your next recording session.

First my theory on how this works: The idea was stolen from aliens. Maybe. You decide if these photos appear to be related, no photoshop was harmed in the making of these pictures. Now stare at this picture.









Second theory is is a well thought out elastic accordion simulator, which brings us to the materials. Check it out. Man-made? You decide. Texture is not of this world, maybe Canada's tar fields, or 3M's long forgotten suspender division.

Did i say how this even works yet? It works great, gives a feel of having a B-bender, yet not too wide but grippy. Seriously, it makes the guitar feel lighter yet it does not bounce, i need to try it on a few 10lb guitars. On a Tele it's great. Just a bit wider than a common store strap yet not real wide that you need a winter coat to blend in. I don't wear white shirts so your mileage may vary if this rubs off or not, i don't think it will. Ingenious criss-cross pattern it you ask me. This you may not even believe, my guitar has more harmonics on 5th, 7th, 9th and 12th frets than it ever had before, effortlessly too, I just don't know where they came from. Order now and get a free sample of our weight loss anti-gravity shampoo, supplies are limited but you knew that.

Before we get to the future of your music career and all that, you must understand, straps have more than one use, use your imagination, go ahead, call it a bug, a feature, undocumented. Put those feelings into words on your next single. ...Just remember, it's the equipment, not you.

Well, i gotta go, weird shit happening now.










----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sorry, reviewer seems a bit "out there", so this is mostly placed here for the entertainment value. I do not offer free weight loss shampoo samples. Not anything you'd want in your hair, that's for sure. To affirm... this here sciency experimental (heavy on the mental) Well-Hung guitar strap is technically NOT anti-gravity. You will not be required to tie your leg to a heavy stage monitor, file a flight plan or wear a safety para-pack or anything. But, as far as defeating neck dive? In eight or nine years of building straps, often with a specific mission to counter a heavy headstock for clients? Well, this strap is the best thing I've come up with yet to address that issue. It just works, looks ai'ght, and they are comfy too.










Several are now tethered to the launch pad of my reverb store awaiting new owners










Above, a new photo came in recently... one Charles Huhn sportin' a silver python Dragon-eye strap, on a sweet vintage goldtop. Chuck is most currently of Foghat fame, but rock guitar fans in the know may recognize his many, many years of big stage axemanship and vocal service with several high profile names. Could we say he is now Well-Huhn?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Working on another mountain strap... about 6 hours in now.... all the tappetytap toolings are done, now I am literally dyeing.
I don't actually know how many hours for these, but certainly eleven or twelve.

The original Allman Mountain strap was red and black mostly - it faded over time due to due to poor quality pigments of way back when. As it stands now, it is sitting begind glass in some hard rock cafe in Australia I believe, hard to find pics, but as far as I know it faded to almost to a light brown, and dark brown. I read once that it sold for somewhere around $90,000 at Christies Auction, back over ten years ago. Crazy!

As the red on the original faded, it turned orange and yellow through the years, ending up in a tan colour, similar to naked veg tan like you see below. So I kind of aim for red, but I also am trying for a gradient cherryburst effect, some oranges through yellows. Gradient dyeing is not my forte... getting better with each one, learning. For this particular strap, which is going to an Edmonton Guitar store, my aim is end up with a lighter, more yellowy/orange CSB to dark red on the sides.

We start with yella










The I move on the the red starting from the edges then working inwards










This looks a little blotchier than I would like to show, but once I get the black fill in, it will make more sense, look better... I hope!

Next I take some red dye, and drip a couple drops of black in it, and go over the very edges one more time with the darker dye.
Whoops! A bit over-exuberant with the dye here on one of the end bits. Thankfully in the final product, that part is not in show - it folds under. phew!
my heart would sink if this ended up blotched in the middle of the strap. There are no takesie-backsies on this sort of thing.










Here is below under harder light from a lamp, magnifying the texture a bit. All that distressed highly textured bit is the next part - it will be filled with black, once this dye dries overnight. This is my third crack at the Mountain strap - still consider myself a novice at all this, but like anything, the more of it you do, you are bound to benefit from the practice. 

Just starting to make a little more sense on the depth, shading tools, and how they work.... which I believe is much of the real art in leather tooling.
I've been making guitar straps for almost a decade, mostly fabric and already finished leather which are easier to pad out, but I'm trying to develop skills at this as well. Hope to maybe branch off into rifle slings in a couple years a little bit too. Don't know if these sort of carved/tooled veg-tan straps are better or not, but they are a definitely an old school traditional sort of thing. If folks want 'em, it's good to be able to be able to make 'em.










Also, if anyone is into guitar shirts and stuff... I recently opened up a redbubble store...

Maybe you want to own a Well-Hung Tee... Sorry I can't be giving them out right now... but you can pick one up in many colours, along with coffee mugs, clocks,
all manner of crap LOL! Also, had an idea that I would give my design skills a bit of a test and undertake a series of designs celebrating mondegreens.

You can figure out what a mondegreen is by looking at the below, if you don't know what one is. 










if any of these interest you crack you up.... Please check out my redbubble bubble, where you can own any of the above designs on all kinds of junk fairly reasonably.
Also, any cool ideas you might have, I am willing to consider, guitar things, community inside jokes whatever.

The link is here: tvvoodoo: Top Selling All Departments


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Well-Hung Mountain Strap replica #3 on it's way to Stang Guitars in the next few days


----------



## mittw (Sep 30, 2009)

I've been Well-Hung for a couple months now. Never thought I would be this excited about a guitar strap! It's just beautiful....and do yourself a favor and get some of the well hung oversized pro pins. They are a must!. Thanks again and if you do decide to buy....don't lowball!!! This guy busts his butt to make the most beautiful strap possible. Pay the man!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

very kind, i treasure these kinds of customer reactions, guys who live with my straps for a bit, use the pro-pins as part of a system and grow to appreciate how they work together over time - - Ultimate security and comfort via simplicity. Thank you! Much appreciated.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I save my only one (so far) for my bass. I am on my way to #2 soon hopefully. And Brad is a true craftsman. Loves his trade. Cant you tell?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Just throwing in some pics of a few recent custom order sets from the past few weeks.
 two Dragonhides flanking a "Dothraki" this turned out to be an ultra cool set. 










His 'n Hers blues set for a tdpri fellow, turned out wonderful (ribbon on black leather), ...
do it 'til we're Black and Blue










on the left below, had a guy commission a Well-Hung Unicorn! Just a plain ultra padded black leather strap.
I only did it because he purchased the other two on the right, a Hendrix Gilmour "Excess of Exes" with the red Matrika.










Also working on a set of* four* for a new CGF friend, Jake down east, but can't quite finish until I get back, sorry!
Had to close the Reverb storefront for a bit... big summer road trip planned for the next week and a bit... hope to be able
to hit a leather store or two, pick up some new materials, etc.

Will be checking forum messages here an elsewhere, but I don't think anyone can even communicate or look at the
Well-Hung Guitar Accessories shop when it's in holiday mode. Too bad, you'd think reverb would at least let people browse.

anyway hope to check in on my travels from time to time, leaving in about an hour happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Some new things I've been picking away at...
Few more Well-Hung No Prisoners style guitar straps went up today.










Quickdraw is a western Sheridan emboss, with gunmetal studs on luxurious "warm grey" chap leather cowhide I found on my holiday travels.










Exterminator is a grommeted "punk" belt (with a bit of built in mojo) on cowhide croc emboss,










"The B*stard" above is more of that "Brey" cowhide with super studded belt, flat studs in black attached.

All these straps are serious heavy-duty stage ready pieces. NO "starter pack" stuff here. Heavy leather ends, ultra padded, 3" wide, rolled edges for comfort.
Handmade by me, your forum brother with love. Many would agree the Well-Hung experience is well worth paying a little more for. Please review my feedbacks on reverb to find out more, or ask away via PMs

Also... check out my own design jumbo strap buttons, and old school strap locks still available, made to order.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Few things going on in the Well-Hung StrapLab

we got a custom RR style python strap, extra wide a custom for a member of TGP










started work on a new colour in my Bad Hombre series, this is the first one of the line










An Orange themed, black tolex strap, and a House Stark armored style strap for probably some broot7z lute player at the Renaissance Fair


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

New off the straplab bench, we got a "Joffrey Baratheon" wierd sicko boy-king commemorative strap










As well as "Drogo", (my wife and I recently just started watching the Game of Thrones series LOL, we are a bit behind the times as far as pop culture). NO SPOILERS!










Oh and below Dark Python below on my extra special special, which quickly sold to Jason G, a great Canadian friend and steady customer. He was able to grab it up first by "following" new updates to my reverb store


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Who’s guitar is that sparkle beast? It’s awesome.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

sambonee said:


> Who’s guitar is that sparkle beast? It’s awesome.


Yeah, one time I badazzled a guitar. Hardly regret it. LOL! it was fun as hell, and was really cheap way to dress up a shit korean guitar (Lotus) that was boring me. 

went from this...










To this...










really hard to take good pics of unless they are out of focus. But video and hot lights it just screams sparklies in every direction. Wish I 
was back in a band and could put it on stage. Instead, it's just a strap model/conversation piece. 
Gems are a reversible mod. A blow dryer to heat up the glue, they all come off in minutes - but it's a pretty fun look. Not a bad guitar really. 
I put a set of GFS Dream 90's in it. It came with si[er microphonic fakey single coil buckers. The previous owner had yanked the front jack right out of
the wood, so I repaired it by putting in the football in this way, and really it is so damn convenient and practical this way, I'd totally do it again. 
The cable just naturally goes back to where you loop it through the strap


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Strap who uses straps these days? Lol. Duh? 


It looks great. I like the sparkles.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Couple new crocogators off the bench today










And, because it's F-hole friday, why not some vintage German pr0n?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

new off the line, came to me in a dream... the Fender Twin Shakey LOL!










I wonder if I am the only guitar forum guy in the world who doesn't own a beat to shit black LP? So, the blushing bride will have to do LOL!
My Shakey "collection" at least until I can get them adopted to new owners. Had a blue denim on black one too, but it sold off. It was super hot.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Fresh off the bench last night... Black Gold Paisley being modeled by my Hamer Golden Wolf refin










ultimately this sweet strap should be properly destined for a Black Beauty/Fretless wonder type thing... if the planets align properly


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

today I finished "Prince Oberyn" - decadent, doesn't care what you think, rather full of himself, and secretly pretty darn badass.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

And could defend you in battle too! Sweet.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today I am getting close to completion on The Red Witch. 










Gotta be like a million glass beads in this thing. Wearer will be magically infused with a destiny for stardom, saw a vision of it in the flames. Or maybe... it was a burning marshmallow? Not quite sure.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Yesterday, I completed some new Genocide straps out of the new embossed lamb leather. It feels great, but it's so soft that
when I make straps out of it, it loses a bit of the skull emboss. When I put it all together, they are more subtle in the skull and bones
showing on this all leather version. Subtle is cool too. Three in three different shades here, all Metal AF.










This morning the Straplab was briefly repurposed into a T-shirt lab after yesterday afternoon's arrival of some new logo transfer thingamabobs. Few months ago I found a a buch of x-large sky blue tees at a great price in a clearance store, so I picked them up with ordering some promo transfers in mind. Those who have purchased Well-Hung know I can be generous with bonus surprise swag.

Heated up the iron, put on some sweatshop tunes, and rocked out a whole bunch of them.










They have the nice fitted neck and are pretty nice shirts considering they were blowing them out.
Going to keep one for myself, throw a few to the some local guitar stores, another to a player I want to reward locally.










All others are now fair game, one bonus sky blue Make Any Guitar Awesomer tee for to anyone who picks up a strap in my reverb store at list price, while they last.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Red Gator Crossing










plus a Black is the New Orange and mean, green Crocogator


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Tonight we are patiently trying to train a Whiskey Croc to "stay" on this tobacky strat. These crocs are super badass and don't listen too good.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Elvis in his '69 Comeback Special. Cash at Folsom. Hendrix at Woodstock. These three musical legends all shared one common accessory.
The Saugerties patterned guitar strap. Can't say if it was the funky pattern itself making those moments pivotal in musical history, but I wouldn't bet against it. This stuff obviously has some deep voodoo connection, perhaps it's the very leash of the Devil himself on souls sold into success.

Now you REALLY want one.










There are a number of manufacturers making "reissues" sort of resembling the old Ace version discontinued after a couple years production, for general guitarist consumption in your local store. Skinny "starter pack" straps at best, ribbon simply mounted to poly webbing. That's not my style.

I've been kicking around an idea to build a short run of vastly improved saugerties pieces in the Well-Hung way for maybe a year or so. My aim is to give this strap ultimate comfort, build it longer and stronger to last. Won't be stopping at weak 2" wide ribbon only like the original, or reissues either. I'm taking this timeless retro pattern and mounting it to 3" wide deep, dark black leather. Can't stop there, even though it costs me more leather, I'm rolling the edges for comfort, and will also be putting plenty of my sweet, sweet padding in the shoulder area.

You got a vintage guitar that needs real vintage mojo and historic gear cred? I daresay this strap might be the envy of all who see it. These are going to be so cool, gonna make four only, I think... probably keep one for myself. Working on these right now, coming soon to Reverb.

EDIT first one is complete. Will be archived into my personal collection.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

new Green croc up on reverb today, 










Also hosted a visit to my shop by Bob and his wife linda who drove up here all the way from Lloydminster, (nearly two hours), 
to come pick out a strap










And a tune! (Up the Lazy River).












also put up a few of my brand new and beautiful design - Saugerties Deluxe: "The Devil's Leash" on Reverb. Go read up to find out more.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Found an effective way to get folks to stop dropping by my workshop.
This week I am working on strap project: "Buffalo Bill."










Can't say too much about it at this time, except that no shortage of lotion involved and the skin *hide* is extremely soft and supple, with a slightly rosy life-like glow.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Finished a couple of strap experiments this morning.

a grommet strap... in super soft grey/brown cowhide, with a little bit of marshall big check grill peeking out from inside the portholes...
Don't ask about the Swarovski crystal fret markers on this old First Act abomination. I don't care to revisit that mod-of-nightmares.










Speaking of nightmares, also completed "Buffalo Bill, made of now-silent lambs, the rosy young skin on this one is extremely soft and supple. So much so, it's much like, well, much like wearing a second skin. Figured my psycho-caster was appropriate to model this beautifully creepy human skin-coloured strap, but it looks really great on any newish maple fret-boarded guitar, and some others too. Probably real nice on a shell pink or rose gold strat too.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

a new one with chrome grommets on black leather. Gunmetal poly grillcloth inside the grommets for added interest. 










this one is called INVADER


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Tommy Iommi fan wants a strap for his evil black SG. A dark theme, even gothic, but not devilish, or skulls, crosses and flames, pentagrams etc. I pitched him on a Edgar Allen Poe theme... he dug it, and we move forward. 

*



*
_*ALLRIGHT NOW!!!!*_ *DUH DUH, dunnunuhhhh, du-nu-nu-nuh!*
An hour and a half of tappedy tap... we are moving along.... all to a project-suitable soundtrack which really
helps me stay in the mindset and tap to the rhythm.










Going to be an absolute biatch with the mottled fill in some places..., could I make things a little easier for myself??? Quoth the Raven.... NEVERMORE!










These evil curves in the lettering and talons are going to really look great on an SG


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Progress shot on a strap for a super cool fellow in Speedy Creek


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Be safe!


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

My wife must have seen me checking these out at Stang because she got me this one for Christmas! Very comfy strap! Cool bead work too.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

That looks awesome on that beauty burst! I hope you enjoy being Well-Hung even more than your wife! Thank her for choosing to buy local and Canadian made... must be a very special lady!

May I have your permission to save and post this photo on the r/guitarstrapporn subreddit, etc?


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

TVvoodoo said:


> That looks awesome on that beauty burst! I hope you enjoy being Well-Hung even more than your wife! Thank her for choosing to buy local and Canadian made... must be a very special lady!
> 
> May I have your permission to save and post this photo on the r/guitarstrapporn subreddit, etc?


Of course!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Glitter bomb is new, of which there will be two















Are you ready have your rig explode with awesomeness under hot stage lights?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a good number of guitars, a few more than a dozen. But I'll be damned if I have one that best satisfies what this strap needs when it comes to taking a photo. So, I guess am taking a big chance thinking that somebody out there has one that needs this strap LOL!

Totally gettin' yer pimp on. Born on my workbench to the soothing sounds of real old Dokken, (if that makes any difference). 










*FILE UNDER:* Humblebraggin'

Just a few words from actual truth-telling Well-Hung tribespersons, as submitted to my reverb feedbacks just over the past few months. 

_"Really beautiful and special strap. Unique one of a kind and super well made. Very pleased." Jay_

_"Can't say "Thank You!" enough. Amazing guitar strap.The best I have used." Thomas_

_"This is the best-made and most comfortable strap I've ever owned. Quality materials, heavy-duty stitching and just the right amount of shoulder padding. Super-fast shipping." Roger_

_"Outstanding straps, Highest of Quality and great padding. Gonna order some more for all my fiddles" Daddy O_

_"The strap is a wonder in Itself. To be repeated anytime anywhere!" Levy_

_"Exquisite crafting of each strap; each one unique unto itself. Very creative designs with the best, respective material(s). Great practicality too as one should last an individual a lifetime The straps are simply extraordinary. Anyone considering one of this sellers straps will not be disappointed in my opinion. Order one and smile upon opening the package." The Tone Shop_

_"Wow! what a great amazing guitar strap. Beautiful leather work, extra padded and looks amazing." Frank_

_"Another perfect strap. Few things in life are as satisfying as opening up the package and putting your hands on your new strap custom made with craftsmanship and love." Just a Nobody with a Guitar Addiction_

_"Excellent quality, already easily the most comfortable strap I own." Jack_

_"The strap is amazing! Excellent quality and craftsmanship. I will be ordering all future straps from Well-Hung! Glad to finally be Well-Hung!" Adam_


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Finished some Grey Python straps today, then loaded up the thermos and skidoo'd back into the musgegs northeast of me to set a couple of snares hoping to catch me a few more.










It's been real warm (-2) after a minus 36 spell last week. Sometimes this situation can fool the Northern Saskatchewan Muskeg Python to coming out of hibernation early.
Got me a feeling there are some rare variegated "specials" in the area I've been trapping... time will tell. Better watch my step, they outta be hella hungry.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Mine is a python. It’s the best strap I own. Just ask my kids. Lol


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice work. My Tweed Well Hung Fenderbender is super-comfortable, looks great and feels like it’ll last 100 years. It’s my first Well Hing, but it won’t be my last!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

TVvoodoo said:


> T
> Also found a 3" left-over back stocker I didn't even know I had, from my last "Brad's Paisleys" run.
> Metallic silver embroidery on black. I was digging around the workshop looking for a lost piece of leather for to
> make a custom I'm working on.


I could see my guitar player with that and matching suspenders for me on piano…


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Is everything OK in Well-Hung land? All the Reverb listings are gone.


Edit: never mind. The Reverb app doesn’t say anything, but the website says vacation. Enjoy!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

My son's team won the silver medals at provincials this weekend. First losers, LOL! Very proud of him and his teammates, they worked hard to earn it. Got home yesterday afternoon, proceeded to catch up on some Straplab projects. Here's a trio of new I snapped a pic of










Watch for a new Well-Hung "Dirty Python" series coming up on Reverb shortly - as you may guess, there's a story... 
My Northern Canadian Muskeg Python trapline is proving rather fruitful. 3" wide, padded snakeskin embossed / printed 100% cowhide leather.
I'll tell the tale later when I have more time.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm going to be looking for a Well Hung strap soon. I'm putting together a boat anchor of a blackguard Telecaster that needs some support. She's nearly 10 lbs.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

new one in finishing touches right now, had to call it The MasterGator


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

only a lefty would dream up and dare this combo










Mustard Python










Blood Orange Python


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I’m doubly Well Hung now and already planning on getting more. Great straps!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

"Safe Word" fresh off the bench


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

My first day being underemployed for a long time, yesterday was my last day at the auto dealership... *they say temporary*, but we shall see. Been a trying last ten days on the sales floor, very few folks have a car purchase in the mind right now, unless they absolutely need one. If you are in the market for wheels, I will tell you this, car dealers are 130% motivated to the absolute EXTREME to sell you a vehicle right now, and will deliver it to your door.

Not one to sit around drink whiskey and watch Tiger King all day, I'm posting here direct from the Well-Hung Straplab getting after some ideas I couldn't get much time for before. I don't think many people are rushing out to buy a strap, or shopping for straps right now either, but my stock is down, and they only way to replenish is build baby build!










These are the first two new series I'm calling "1969" - basically a hootenanny hippy ribbon strap, but with massive Well-Hung value and comfort added. I've made a few like this before as custom jobs, and each time I finished one, I wanted to keep it, and the owners absolutely love them too. I figured I'd just go ahead and get it out of my system and make a few, see how they go in the store when things shake out. I'm crafting these about 3" wide, building on top of nice garment leather, amply padded for comfort with rolled edges so they look less "starter pack" and won't kill your shoulder after 40 minutes. With the ribbon on top, these straps have all the vintagey cred of an old Ace style strap, but add a a luxurious level of comfort never seen before in this strap genre, plus no rivets or clunky metal hardware either. In effect these are a hybrid, with ladder adjustment on the back end and high quality leather on the nose and tail for security and long wearing value.

Gonna name these pieces after songs I dig that came out in the year 1969. On the left made of an oxblood leather we have *Polk Salad Annie, *On the right, with beautifully buttery toasted caramel leather,* Oh Happy Day*










Still need to trim threads, and punch holes, do a play test and other prep-for sending to new owners etc.
*
















*


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

TVvoodoo said:


> Fresh off the bench last night... Black Gold Paisley being modeled by my Hamer Golden Wolf refin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got any more like that one?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

TVvoodoo said:


> My first day being underemployed for a long time, yesterday was my last day at the auto dealership... *they say temporary*, but we shall see. Been a trying last ten days on the sales floor, very few folks have a car purchase in the mind right now, unless they absolutely need one. If you are in the market for wheels, I will tell you this, car dealers are 130% motivated to the absolute EXTREME to sell you a vehicle right now, and will deliver it to your door.
> 
> Not one to sit around drink whiskey and watch Tiger King all day, I'm posting here direct from the Well-Hung Straplab getting after some ideas I couldn't get much time for before. I don't think many people are rushing out to buy a strap, or shopping for straps right now either, but my stock is down, and they only way to replenish is build baby build!
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful pair, Brad.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> You got any more like that one?


Sir, regret to say that paisley metallic embossed suede came off a ladies jacket I found in thrift maybe five year ago, and I managed to make
three straps out of it before it was all gone. I only have a few small scraps left less than one square foot. 
Only the sleeves of the jacket had the paisley on them. But, I bought it for $15 and made a few hundred dollars of straps out of it, so it was
a win - I've been looking for something similar for months now, and you'll be the first to know if I find itLOL!

Many of my creations come from found items and are pretty much one of a kind, so you kind of have to snap them up as you see them, 
if you see something you like. Never hurts to ask, I can do repeats sometimes, because I am the very worst kind of materials hoarder). 



jdto said:


> That's a beautiful pair, Brad.


That's what she said! 


GF^%@

How's things in Trawna J-man? Everybody shut in? It felt kind of good to not have to go to my real job today and blast Sabbath in the workshop
until my kids complained


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

TVvoodoo said:


> Sir, regret to say that paisley metallic embossed suede came off a ladies jacket I found in thrift maybe five year ago, and I managed to make
> three straps out of it before it was all gone. I only have a few small scraps left less than one square foot.
> Only the sleeves of the jacket had the paisley on them. But, I bought it for $15 and made a few hundred dollars of straps out of it, so it was
> a win - I've been looking for something similar for months now, and you'll be the first to know if I find itLOL!
> ...


Hmm. I'm thinking maybe a Fenderbender or Brownface. I've got a 9.5+ lbs butterscotch Tele that needs to be Well-Hung


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

TVvoodoo said:


> That's what she said!
> 
> 
> GF^%@
> ...


We're hanging in. Lots of home time with the little guy and my teenager continues to spend most of her time in her room, as they do. At least I've had lots of guitar time! I've been mostly working on fingerpicking on my acoustics, although with occasional interludes on the Well-Hung electrics. My daughter eventually gets tired of hearing me run over the same songs trying to get them down and complains LOL



cboutilier said:


> Hmm. I'm thinking maybe a Fenderbender or Brownface. I've got a 9.5+ lbs butterscotch Tele that needs to be Well-Hung


Dooooo it! My Fenderbender Tweed is sweet.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Hmm. I'm thinking maybe a Fenderbender or Brownface. I've got a 9.5+ lbs butterscotch Tele that needs to be Well-Hung


Fenderbender is one of my more comfy weight bearing straps. but that new one I just put up above would be great on a classic blackguard, and one-of-a-kind as well. 

Well-Hung "1969" 3" wide PADDED leather guitar strap w/ hootenanny hippy ribbon 2020 Caramel Leather, Hippy ribbon | Well-Hung Guitar Accessories | Reverb


Hope all you fellas are keeping well. My teen is in his room "coding" LOL!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

TVvoodoo said:


> Fenderbender is one of my more comfy weight bearing straps. but that new one I just put up above would be great on a classic blackguard, and one-of-a-kind as well.
> 
> Well-Hung "1969" 3" wide PADDED leather guitar strap w/ hootenanny hippy ribbon 2020 Caramel Leather, Hippy ribbon | Well-Hung Guitar Accessories | Reverb
> 
> ...


It would look pretty good on my Halcyon NL-00 or my soon-to-be-finished Halcyon GA, too. Both of them are walnut and will have a stripey pickguard.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Jeebus you have some tasty guitars jack


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

TVvoodoo said:


> Jeebus you have some tasty guitars jack


I like to think I have more guitars than talent


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

You and me both LOL!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Crappy sad day for me. One of my faves has passed on to the big green room in the sky. Some of these really getcha. Family, friends and fans will miss you greatly Mr. Withers.  Hope he don't mind I share this, recorded years and years ago .


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

currently working on a paisley carve, but like many projects a fella wishes he had MOAR TOOLS!










Along with a steadier hand and better eyesight!










stained a dijony yellow, then a burst applied over a few separate applications


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

done


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That’s freakin cooooooool!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

jdto said:


> That’s freakin cooooooool!


Thanks J-man! = Hope you are keeping well! Sometimes a guy makes something intending to sell it, and well, it's going to be hard to let go. I do plan to make more of these in different colour schemes, time and inclination permitting.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

TVvoodoo said:


> Thanks J-man! = Hope you are keeping well! Sometimes a guy makes something intending to sell it, and well, it's going to be hard to let go. I do plan to make more of these in different colour schemes, time and inclination permitting.


Keep me in the loop!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Keep me in the loop!


Fred, best and quickest way to get a head's up on stuff when it's new in a Reverb store is visit the main store page, then click the blue rectangle that says "follow this shop" - That's how guys grab up the really good stuff, and it's great for any store on the platform, scooped a pedal that way myself once.
it would probably take me half a day to message all the Well-Hung brothers and sisters who ask me to keep them updated about new stuff 
But, I did put the paisley up just in the last hour.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Known Hunter casually for a few years, he's become quite the successful youtuber guitar influencer. 
So much so, Harley Benton gives him a chance at a signature. Sold out within days. 






Cool and standout instrument, by a deserving and talented young man. 

What I like even more is that he has chosen to hang his very own first signature instrument on a Well-Hung Sum Yung Long Hung Guy
Chinese dragon embroidered padded guitar strap. I'm sure he owns a dozen or more quality guitar straps. 

He chose mine.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

few things new I'm either done or working on right now...

Black Paisley Velvet - this is the My Pillow of guitar straps!











Marigold Python - this on a goldtop? or black beauty? Oh my! Photogenic piece. 










And a Well-Hung rarity - all-black leather padded strap. I don't like making them because they bore me half to death. However, I do get requests from time to time, and frankly since I got laid off my regular job, I kind of need the money right now, therefore: 

The Sellout










Probably some other stuff I'm missing, oh yeah a couple of new No Prisoners straps, etc. You know where to go, if you are interested. 
please subscribe to the r/guitarstrapporn subreddit. its fun!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today I completed a custom for a new friend who reached to me out on the Reverb platform...

Saw my gunmetal Genocide series straps on Reverb, decided he was badass enough to deserve his very own special one in pure black-black at 3.5" wide instead of my regular 3" to wield a heavy heavy guitar. Luckily, I had kept some of the skull stuff in reserve, without any dye or colouration....

He wrote to me thusly: "The skull theme positively reminds me of our mortality and to play each day as it is our last."
Now, I'm torn. Do respect this statement for all the real and true Keefness it embodies and conveys, or should I instead do the right thing and alert the authorities?

"Ok Sir!" replies a desperate for $$$ me. Well, not really desperate/desperate, just really need to stay busy s'all. With my wife still working and commuting and such I need solid reasons to jump the fug out of my pajamas each morning, and not find myself surfing pr0n (guitar only) on my phone all day while drankin' and filling my face with nutritious and yummy doritos. So, I dyed that pinky skin leather once, twice 'til it was none more black, then sewed the very life right out of it.

Black Genocide it is... I know not what guitar it's headed for, guessing it's not a dano. Hope it's been warned it's about to be Well-Hung.










So, the lesson is, if you are looking for something custom, something a little special. I just may be able to do it for you. Plus, as an added bonus consider this: No matter how sketchy you may seem, I *probably* won't rat you out to the man.

Also in the works, like I mentioned before, something tweedy, respectable, but still with a bit of a dangerous edge. Still a bit too early to show now, but a departure from all the black, or python aggressive looking straps I've been crafting lately. Something real different and a change of pace in a pleasant way.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

The "Mortality" guy i spoke of in the post above? Well before coughing up dough so I could send the black skull job, says he wants add another strap to his custom order. Another BLACK strap, surprise! You know how I feel about black straps, right? LOL!!! So, he asks me, "So, do you make those skinny straps with the shoulder pad, the old style? I want a real good one for a heavy guitar, that won't break. Black."

Maybe eight years ago I tried to make one of those it was kind of a fail. But I was totally overthinking it at the time, getting all fancy and I didn't have the real heavy duty leather, nor the heavy duty stitching machine. It was alright, but not encouraging enough for me to continue trying at the time. This time, before saying yes, I looked at about five or six manufactured versions on the web, some custom versions. Told the guy, sure! How hard can it be? Need the money.

Turns out... not all that easy. But still... with plenty of photos out there to go by, lots of material in-stock and the right tools / hardware on-hand...










Black Leather, about 1-1/8" wide skinny strap with black stitching. Check, check and check!
51" with some adjust-ability both ways and a chromey buckle. Check! (well, he gets nickel)
3" wide shoulder pad with cream-coloured deep pile sheepskin. Check!



I've never used one of those straps but see them all the time in the store.
What strikes me is how... um... weak they always seem. Like, un-trusty. And, we know how these days big guys seem to make so much with fake bi-cast "leather", combined with a bit of real whenever they can't sub in the junk, I wonder at what price point a person can know you are going to get something solid and good rather than not.



















Not too bad for a first crack at it. I imagine this one is probably overbuilt the way I tend to do. Why take chances? Not at all bad on the shoulder. This one I would trust, and played it for twenty minutes on a heavier tele to test it out. I like it, but this style doesn't win me over. I can see where some makers turn a real nice profit on these. Fairly quick to build once you know how, not really a lot of material required. Kind of a fun puzzle for me to work out. The question is, do I want to make a bunch more of these? Not really. They are available in from so many other places and from dozens of other makers, I don't imagine it would be a good idea to jump into those waters. Best keep doing my own thing.

Speaking of which, also coming soon to reverb, a quick trio featuring heavy heavy tweed in gray and off-white. "Tally-Ho!" is doubtlessly different, a gentleman's strap for the adventuresome set, long enough even for lanky lads. I daresay, with the scale embossed paprika Jabberwocky leather on the nose and tail, Tally Ho! tells the world you are a indeed a worldly and sporting chap of the highest order. 










On the horizon after I power through some more custom work - lookie-here what came in yesterday afternoon. OMG it's SO friggin' killer! Python embossed cowhide, in dark honey, creme and black. This stuff is going to look super-hot on so many different kinds of guitars. Can't wait to work with it.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today I am working with something new and pretty danged cool. If I had to tell you the tale on how I got at a little bit of this material you'd never believe me. How for months I tried to convince and cajole a shoe manufacturer to reveal the source of the weave (who totally clammed up, on me and refused to tell), but after weeks of searching in deep in the internets of commercial supply, I finally found it my ownself. Then, to convince the manufacturer to export an order small enough that I didn't have to sell my house for. You see, they only wanted to sell me $5,000 worth as a minimum order. Nope!

I always really liked the woven leather aesthetic when it comes to straps. It's so earthy, with a hippie sort of edge to it, but can also be fully Led Zep if you get my drift. it's got interest, texture, looks killer and remains fully flexible, yet remains super strong. For years I've been trying to come up with a Well-Hung all black strap I wouldn't be totally bored to have on my workbench... so, I figure this is going to be it. The Well-Hung black leather guitar strap. I managed to source a limited supply of finely woven black 100% leather, (honestly, have no idea how they manage to do it, it's rather incredible), and these are the first two pieces.

Just look at this stuff! OMG it's so beautifully badass!










It's really not the easiest stuff to work with, cut it wrong and in unravels like crazy, so a fella has to be super careful. Once it's rolled over an
all sewn together it'll be tough as nails I figure, it's the loose edges that fray I need to worry about. Not sure exactly how many I can make, but at least eight maybe ten or so with what I got? Definitely going to keep one of them back for myself. These Basket Case straps will be 3" wide, padded, with heavy leather ends. And black, baby, BLACK! The Coolest Black Guitar Strap on the Planet™, (IMO)

Shhhhhhh...... Listen... can you hear that? The sustain. You can go and 'ave a bite, it'll still be ringin'.










Sorry, but I am so jacked... LOL!! Man, this material is totally sick, like the kids say. Hope anyone interested can get one of these. PM me if you wish to reserve. Or, watch for them coming out in the next five days or so.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Finished the first two prototypes. Learned some stuff in the making.

My instincts were right.... this fine black leather weave is really something else in so many very good ways. Flexible, strong, great texture, macho, yet lightweight, drapes nice, and just really picks up on light & shadow. Will look quite fetching on so many guitars. Hard to settle on one guitar for this pic. I'll snap it with more. Just the first one I grabbed here, sittin' in the shop.










"Basket Case" coming soon to the Well-Hung Reverb guitar strap supermart probably tonight. Can't actually wait for customer reactions on this once they get 'em.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That is cool!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

TVvoodoo said:


> Finished the first two prototypes. Learned some stuff in the making.
> 
> My instincts were right.... this fine black leather weave is really something else in so many very good ways. Flexible, strong, great texture, macho, yet lightweight, drapes nice, and just really picks up on light & shadow. Will look quite fetching on so many guitars. Hard to settle on one guitar for this pic. I'll snap it with more. Just the first one I grabbed here, sittin' in the shop.
> 
> ...


PM if not pre sold lol. Will buy.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Great way to start the day, create a couple of super-padded and long crowd-killahs!
Couple of beastly yet-to-be-named floating pad straps, in dirty honey python. Stole that Dirty Honey bit LOL!
go as long as 60", actually cowhide.

Great strap for a goldtop, blonde tele, vintage white guitar, black beauty, black guitars, heck, a great colour combo. 
Plus one common complaint is the shoulder pad slips around, up and down Not on the Well-Hung version, Nuh-uh!










Since this style straps can be made with cutoffs and scraps mostly, I had some, and figured since I made my first one earlier this week, why not???
A good strap for the "strapertoire" if you'll allow. Plus, once a fella learns to do something, I figure it's a good idea to pound away at the new skill a couple tims to lock it in for future use. I keep a "recipe" book of straps so will need to take measurements etc, so it's easier come next time to repeat this feat.

See how they go in the store, maybe I'll make more. Puttin' them up tonight or tomorrow. Now on to the honey do list.

Have a great saturday CGF


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

On the bench earlier today... a set of three viciously beautiful Dirty Honey python printed cowhides










Finished those three up this afternoon, as well as heat pressed about a dozen and a half How's it Hangin'? T-Shirts - my first merch offering, now up on Reverb tonight.
Still will offer these as FREE merch, to those who pay full retail above a certain price point, or purchase multiple straps. 

The Dirty Honey Pythons go up in the store tomorrrow, testing them tonight with some Montrose flavoured tracks


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Shock & Awe #60 will be for a fellow from MLP who wants me to help lock in his military career history on a guitar strap. Guy sent me about four or five too many! Being a fighter pilot, (guessing), he's ot a really large fella, so I don't have quite enough strap to work with to put them all on. I love these, some of these patches are so badass. He's now picking leather colour.

Always a fun project.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

New off the Straplab bench today very similar to one I made before and showed earlier in this thread and firmly in my 1969 series. Keeping with the convention of naming each strap after one of my fave songs released in that year... I think I could love her: *Crystal Blue Persuasion








*

And at the same time, not really in the 1969 family, not really a No Prisoners type... Just a simple strap anomaly calling it *Dark Argyle








*

Both nicely padded, on beautifully comfortable 3" wide black leather base.
Fantastic pair of guitar straps... see them soon in the Reverb boutique

over the weekend I finished a far-out trippy one called "Orange Sunshine" - heavy maroon leather, vintage paisley print fabric. 
Drop that on your Cherry Sunburst and blow some minds.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice ones! That blue looks familiar.

In fact, I'm looking at it right now hanging on the wall above my desk.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Dang, you know I had some real stuff planned for today, but ended peeing away a lot of it on another guitar forum. One of my musical, I wouldn't say "hero" but certainly a Canadian musician of significant cred whom I fully respect and admire, joined up and well, we got to talking. Shared some lengthy PMs with him - so trying to be chill, and not 100% star struck, probably failing so badly LOL! 

Anyway, this new brother managed find my Reverb boutique on his own, even publicly shouted out my shop as well, which completely made my day. Nice to think about maybes, maybe someday I'll get a strap on his shoulder, that would make me proud. He mentioned he liked my strap buttons too, so that was pretty darn cool. He's comes in like a bro, not a rock star. Hope he don't get driven away but something dumb, like me PMing him every damn day trying to sell him a strap! Secret sale! Buy One, Get Two FREE, The Colour You've Always Wanted! GIVE ME YOUR DAMN E-MAIL OR ELSE!!!!!!!

So, there went my day LOL - Hmmmmm what do I have to show all y'alls? Oh... here's something, just came in late last week...










Some new Well-Hung picks! Medium heavy, just like my tonez. Redesigned them so I could make my grommet pick invention for your keychains as another swag giveaway without having to put a hole through the lady's poor little awestruck head. Off the keychain, they feel real interesting to use as well, you might really like it. The new glow in the dark ones light up with much more bigly, glow power than the last bunch I had, and even those were pretty good. But, probably cause cancer or something else real bad, like temporary brain... uh, whatchamacallit? Definitely use at your own something/something


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today an experiment with some interesting fabric I picked up months ago on a whim. Finally got tired of moving it back and forth, storing it here, storing it there. I figured maybe it was trying to tell me something. It's a bit of a glittery fabric, with black roses and vines and what could be construed as bats flying around? Or maybe that's just some leaves. I don't know - anyhoo, when I saw it I figured it might be cool to try a Gothic/Glam kind of thing. See how they go in the store - built to my typical padded 3" wide standard. Looks rather cool on the shoulder, in a darkly sinister way. One side shows one way, the other side of the fabric shows the reverse pattern, with the roses in silver on a dark background,

Here's the first set of 'Til Death Do Us Part, one is a reverse image of the other. Metallic grey and silver. Has just a little bit of glitter to it that only shows up inside three or four feet. Haven't seen a strap anything like this before. A little bit showy, maybe in a Munsters on Broadway sort of way. Padded. 45-57" or so. Nice and long and comfy.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

*Bangin' away at a couple new Shaky straps this weekend... 
I've made several variations of the Shaky peace/dove strap - My black leather & faded blue denim combo is aways from the "traditional" black on black, but it's way more interesting and certainly much more comfortable when constructed in the Well-Hung way. The faded denim on black leather just has a real cool far-out casualness about it. Not just silkscreened symbols, these are beautifully embroidered patches I had specially made for these straps for this project. On the faded denim then married to black leather it all adds up to major groovy hippy cred.* *Plus on my version you won't have a bunch of upside down icons going up one side because I reverse them near the top of the shoulder. *
_*









Some recent Reverb Feedbacks, from the Honkin' my own Horn dept.*_

_*"...Speaking of pleasure, this strap provides a playing experience like no other. With the "velvety velourish" lining on the backside and just enough padding to provide adequate (yet non-bulky) support, this strap will assuredly enable hours and hours of hard pumping musical ecstasy!"* ~Big Scott_

_*"A rock star for the rock stars."* ~Vernon_

_*"Incredible strap! So comfortable to wear, it makes my Jazz Bass feel light as a feather. The build quality is spot-on."* ~Jon_

_*"...Just beautiful workmanship once again. Unmatched quality, in my opinion. By the way, nice pins. I will be ordering more of those!!!" *~Chet (and he did) 

*"I've now got 3 Well-Hung straps. They are all well-constructed, very comfortable and look great. I've had a couple of different styles of other nice leather straps over the years. The Well-Hung straps are the finest straps I've owned and Brad is a pretty hilarious character. Not a single person at Levy straps has ever typed me a letter, nor packed my items with Cheezies... bastards."* ~Jake

*"This was one of the best experiences I've ever had with an online seller on Reverb, or anywhere else for that matter. A genuinely nice and enthusiastic person, fast shipping (during a pandemic no less), and an awesome quality guitar strap. I immediately saw when I received the strap these are made with love, unlike a sterile machine made sling that can be bought from pretty much any other manufacturer. If you are thinking about buying one of these Well-Hung straps, DO IT NOW!"* ~Hector_

_I am not a factory, all handmade with love by me for my guitarin' brothers and sisters. _


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

For USA Memorial Day, we are adding in a slightly doctored composite image I put together for Kyle Stevens out in LA, who just sent me a few pics via Reverb. He recently picked up one of my all-black "Sellout" straps, and chose to wear it for a bit of a special occasion. You may remember Kyle as the guitarist for an outfit called "Bang Tango" who have recently reformed and were planning to tour before all this stuff came down.

Couple of years ago my wife and I had a Vegas holiday weekend and didn't have a clue it was a long weekend down there until we actually arrived.It was BUSY!










He was recently asked to wail out "The Star Spangled Banner" high up on the rooftop of a joint called "Jones Hollywood." I'm pretty sure that he cranked it pretty good, not sure if he fully jimi-ed it up with the dive bombs and such, hope so. Anyway, he says this was to honour First Responders during the ongoing virus situation. "Great strap!" he says, "Crazy comfortable!"

You're welcome Kyle, you keep doing what you're doing man. Cool vibes.
Have a memorable "working" Memorial Day my CGF brothers, sisters and those in-between LOL!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Post here is not too exciting, unfortunately, but something to show anyway, never showed this before. Kind of a maintenance day in the straplab. Over a number of years of doing this, I have developed a few of my own strap styles which utilize the same basic black leather tail strap. This, because one of the most tedious parts of strapmaking (to me) is making those stupid tail straps. We need them, but they just aren't fun! And, they really slow down creative momentum. Having a bunch pre-made and 80% ready, keeps my little shop moving so I can stay in the zone. Plus when you use leather dye, you want it to sit for a good while, so that dye can settle in real good, before sending the strap away.

So, every once in awhile I need to replenish my tail stock - I normally make a dozen or so at a time, and when I do it this way there is no sacrifice in quality. Today was that day.

You know, we as guitar players hardly think about the tail strap. Most of our focus ends up on the nose, or front of the strap for some reason. To me as a strap fella, this makes tail straps even more important they are made as fail-safe and futz-free as possible. I don't want you to have to think about it much either 

I'm mostly using vegetable-tanned saddle skirting cowhide specifically for these and dye it black, 'cause it's the most economical way to do it. A few hundred bucks for a hide, I can normally get four, maybe five dozen tail straps, out of it, and can use some scrap bits for nosepieces often too. This skirting is real good and very strong, heavy-duty leather. First before cutting my tails out, I dye it black twice on the skin side with Fiebings Pro, alcohol based dye, a brew I get by the liter - use a lot of it, and it can get messy. One time I even spilled about a quarter of a bottle on my work table. ugh!










Anyway, 12/13 oz. weight leather on the top above, is about 5mm thick, closing in on a 1/4". That's too thick for easily going on a normal strap button, so once I have my tails cut out, I gotta to do some "skivving". This is the function of thinning it down so it's more useable. There are power skivving tools (never tried), and dedicated hand tools also, which I've tried but the few I have purchased kind of suck.










Being a make-do kind of fella, I have developed a decent workaround using a carpenters hand plane. Clamp one end to the table, and have at the last few inches of the strap to bring it down. It's manual work, and needs a little muscle. But about ten or twelve good strokes gets 'er done. I only do this with the last few inches of the strap.











It's not really an exact science, but I have a feel for when it's right. In this case I'm trying to take about a third off, resulting in a leather end a bit thicker than you many of you are are used to for nose and tail bits. It's a bit stiff too, though it softens up a bit with some use. Most find they don't need beer gaskets with these. They are not going to pop off the pin when you bend over to tweak a pedal. I do pre-work them in before sending so they go on a strap button (have a few screwed right into the edge of my bench) without you sweating and straining your delicate little fingers too much. But remember this: the easier a strap goes on, the easier it can fall off!

After I get them shaved down, I dye the sides and the back. Gotta get rid of that pinky skin colour. It's a bit creepy to me.



I don't put a whole lot of dye on the inside of the tail straps. Just enough to turn it black, and over the course of a week it will fade to dark grey.
I use a sheepskin pad, it's just the best stuff for working with dye. I keep one dedicated for black. At this time i also go over the front/skin part of
these a third time to make sure they are none more black.










To finish these, once the dye sets in for a few days I will run over them with some neatsfoot oil, and let that get in the cells good, then finish with a mink oil boot conditioner to lock everything down. When I add these to a finished strap I will also burnish the sides to seal all the natural oils in, and give them a nice finished feel. I'm not the best at burnishing, that is almost a whole art in itself, but I am getting better at it. It's a lot of hand-rubbing. Gives a guy stamina LOL!

These tail straps are stiff, but they do soften pretty nicely with time. No worries about strength. I would hang off a cliff on any of them and I weigh about 195. This is probably even good enough for your average Norlin era LP custom! 

Last thing I do is punch the loop slot, which is 1-1/4 wide, and handles the just slightly less wide strap nicely. My oblong punch gets lot of use. Had to have it welded together twice. I sharpen it maybe four times a year, and it's not that easy to sharpen! With slots in these tails, I can hang them up to dry, and they are off my bench (which as you can see already has too much stuff on it).










OK with these tails straps done, I can move on to other things. Now on the bench sits a concept "Xonoth", the next Well-hung "No Prisoners" series strap.

Hope you enjoyed this.... more to come...


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the 'tail strap tech 101' class -- never thought much about what goes into strap manufacture until now. 
A W-H strap is on my gear bucket list, assuming I ever get back to gigging again (which is when I'll need it!)


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok... continuing on! Sorry for the delay, had to make a quick COVID-19 safety video for someone, ( I dabble in that still because, video production background). Don't think it'll win me any Emmys, but it gets the point across. Which reminds me, if anyone reading here now has like ambient "bed" style music on file that you might like to offer up royalty free, just so a fella like me can "borrow" it I'd appreciate that. Maybe we could work a deal out on something-something, y'know, y'know. I make a little of that bed stuff myself but in this case I just didn't have the time and didn't want to re-use something I already made/used before, keep it fresh. I like downtempo stuff with basic chords, drones, simple repetitive melody... maybe a little moderny trip-hop beat. Kind of there, but not there if you catch my drift. Synth, piano.. or guitar. Reverby.... Real dimple stuff not too busy. NOT Brad Gillis ESPN sports highlight shredding LOL! Well, maybe sometimes. anyway if you have stuff sitting there in your soundcloud doing nothing and not getting any listens, let's talk.

Back to *Xonoth, Third Orc General during the Time of the Poisoned Kings, taker of No Prisoners!*










Here we are nailing 'er all together with T99 upholstery thread. Good strong stuff. You might be able to break a strand with your bare hands. Maybe two if you're a beast. But when it's stitched, it's secure. I've taken apart straps by big names to repair 'em, and too often I find most makers can use real cheap thread, sometimes they double-stitch to compensate, sometimes not.

Here you can see I use black thread on top, the bobbin underneath is loaded with golden brown, that'll be the stitch that shows underneath on the matching brown lining. Rolled leather edges, padding inside, makes a nice comfort difference as well. Have a look at the straps in your collection. You may have some with rolled edges. Many of you will find some with just raw cut off edges, which might bite into your neck a bit. You may not even feel the difference, until you know it's there.










So, once I get the edges sewn to the lining, back to the bench to shape the nose. I probably should make a template, but right now I am doing most by eye, because it's way more crafty - Hey look! My fret leveling ruler also functions as straight edge! You can see a bit of raw leather on the edges here, we'll fix that up later.

Back to the Consew....










Here I am driving through some good depth of leather, lining and strap to marry it all together. I typically do a double seam on top and on the ladder end as well. They are also glued with barge cement... Strap ends are stable.

Bring it back to the workbench to dye the raw edges on the nose here. Then, I use my cotton webbing covered burnishing stick. Basically you wet it down, let it sit for about fifteen minutes then you rub that leather like crazy, getting some real heat going. Helps to add a little bit of gum tragicanth too, gets you a pretty nice smooth and shiny edge.










Looks great, feels "finished." Not all nose leathers can be finished this way, but this is one. I'm getting better at burnishing slowly, but like I said before it's kind of an art in itself. One day an electric motor burnisher polisher might be in order. It's kind of a lot of work but makes a nice difference in the end product.










Now I pop some holes in for the tail strap ladder. I don't have a template, just eyeball it... slots about an inch or so apart.
Bang! Bang! Bang! Bang! repeat about ten times.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Continued to beat the five pic hobble










More banging still.... keyhole slots with the button holes. Even though this leather is in extremely low danger of "ripping" like other straps, I put the small punch holes at the end of the slot there because it looks right, and gives the leather a bit more flexibility to go over the button. One on the end, and another in case the one on the end ever wears out, you can just cut it off. Or you can use to upper one if the base strap is too long, this gives you three inches in reduced length, or more length depending on how you look at it.

Burnish the strap end, like the nose end, and... Ta-dahhhhhh!










Xonoth... a 3" wide padded black and brown leather strap with aged bling. Goes about 46 to 57" - That's about five inches LONGER than many factory straps. OMG that bugged me for so many years. Buy an $80 strap and it's three inches too short, even on the last loop. I have a solution for that too.

Another handcrafted monster creatived in the Well-Hung (not a factory) Straplab. Xonoth soon to be up for public consumption. After I complete these, I'll take a bunch of photos in my little "studio" on "Felix," my paisley-shirted dummy, before putting it forward. Sometimes I'll take a few with a guitar, so I can stick a pic up on Reddit or wherever.

I like the results of No Prisoners because they're all unique, and I believe that's a key selling point... every guitarist should strive to have a signature type strap in the collection, something hundreds of others can't just grab off the rack. Something fellas at the blooz jam will be inspired to ask "Where did you get that?" And, you can say *wherever*. Great conversation piece. Plus, if you are really kind, might even let them try it just to watch the look on their face when they suddenly realize how comfortable a strap can be, like they can't believe they suffered bad straps almost their whole playing life.

Then you have to try and get it back!

Oh hey, here's something... look what a cultmember sent over today:



















Not the guitar, unfortunately. Just the pics. THAT's what I'm talking about.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Beauties!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today in the shop we have been working on a small replenishment of a Wild Thing Series item... I am suddenly now calling these "Tiger King" for obvious reasons. 










These are made of the very hides of the beasts that biatch in Florida Carol Baskins wanted to get her crooked husband-murdering hands on. But, that would not stand for Joe Exotic. To save those beautiful animals from such a terrible fate, he instead sent the pelts over to me. Got some straps that are kind of popular, and if there's demand, I'll keep making them until the material runs out. Last of the last bunch was eaten up a few weeks ago so, time to train up a few more. Won't finish them today, probably tomorrow or the next day - 3" wide, padded, with good black leather. iT's the perfect "Hey! Notice me! I'm a Wildman!" sort of strap.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

This morning I am finishing up on a couple of the graphite python floatin' pad straps. Just starting making these maybe 2 months ago, but they seem to sell pretty good, and it's a great way to use up scrap cuttings - so, here's a couple more on the bench mostly done. These are my fourth and fifth. 









Hefted my pair of buckets 'o buckles up on the bench to sift through my hardware collection for this set, at first I was thinking gunmetal or black...
Job one was find some likely candidates with the right bar width for belt securement and pass-thru, this skinny strap is about 1-1/4 inch










These four made the short list... A couple of things I like about used buckles in that they already have a little mojo, and they sure don't seem to make them like they used to. A lot of newer buckles I find, the tooth is really thin and flimsy... so you go to change it out and can't bend the metal... it just busts off... made of some pot metal or somesuch. The two buckles on the left made the final cut, the one on top is gunmetal in colour, the one below just kind of struck me as interesting, though it had a bit of a weird tooth or prong shape in a slot rather than a hole. Easy to deal with. I do like how it has center pin, gives the frame a built in-keeper to push the pass-thru down. The gunmetal roller will need a keeper loop, so we can hold any extra belt close to the tail strap, keep it from flapping all around.










Securement to the lower tail strap via a couple of Chicago screws... redundancy is a good policy here. And... attached, prong slots punched. 










Don't really know if this is the standard way others do it, but my instinct says put the buckle on the tail strap so the pass through falls down via good 'ol gravity. If you put the buckle on the main strap, then you got a chunk of tail flapping around up high and to me that's no good. So, probably another half hour to get the other buckle on, make a matching keeper loop for it and rivet it in place... punch some strap button holes for both, then she's photo time.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

TVvoodoo said:


> New off the Straplab bench today very similar to one I made before and showed earlier in this thread and firmly in my 1969 series. Keeping with the convention of naming each strap after one of my fave songs released in that year... I think I could love her: *Crystal Blue Persuasion
> 
> 
> 
> ...





http://imgur.com/id%3DKb5bVUQ%3Btype%3Dalbum


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

PHOTO above...










As of this week, the Well-Hung Shock & Awe milspec guitar strap series is into the mid-sixties now, stretching towards the 70's.










Not sure about CGFers but a number of MLPers, AGF'rs and TGPers are members of the militia, each one is individually patched, numbered, and these are soon about to be battle-distressed by yours truly. If one of these matches your birth year and you are considering picking one up, I do suggest putting my Reverb store on watch, or if you happen to be a strategic sort, just message me here to head off the listing. Personally, I'm a kid from '66 and to me having that one would be cool - but I already claimed my own early on, I kept #09 back for myself. There are even be a bunch out there predating my numbering system, but I can't remember how many of those I made, three or four maybe?










Life hacks from the master:


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

TVvoodoo said:


> PHOTO above...


That has to be one of the coolest guitars of all time, made even cooler by being Well Hung.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Idea came to me in a dream the other night... after almost ten years at this, yesterday I realized I'd never attempted the ever-popular lighting bolt motif strap before. Well-Hung members know I don't care much to do what's been done before, unless I can switch it up a little bit, make it my own in some special way.

So today, you get to witness the unveiling of the dangerously-electrifrying Well-Hung *ZAP!* in cool Fender grill becoming bornded - She's kinda tricky sewing around all those sharp corners of the electrical bolt, but we got 'er OK. 3" wide, padded, will be beautifully comfy.










Almost as shocking as them fun old two pronger plugs at that rainy outdoor gig. Or perhaps you forget to dump those caps before digging deep under the hood of your old Bassman head? The Well-Hung ZAP! is a fun one, black leather, silvery, glittery grill cloth, I think someone'll want this when she's done.










#1 complete!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

This morning I was cleaning up the bench a bit and saw a pair of black leather lighting bolt cutouts kind of floating around in the tools and junk, wondering mightily just where those may had come from. "Hmmmmm..." sez that little crazy guy that lives in my brain, "I wonder?"

Hauled out my tickle trunk of saved fabric (I'm a bit of a pack rat). After digging around a bit, came up with some glittery gold stuff. That'll do. Today we're making a couple of straps in my long-running "Star Power" series, which I have let lapse without replenishment for too darn long. Well-Hung Star Powers are glittery, showy straps crafted to explode with pure awesomeness under hot stage lighting for positively pimpin' presence purposes.

While I was working on them, I came up with an appropriate name for them... meet "*None More Glam*"










A few hours later, modeled by a Hamer DC in Golden Wolf finish










Definitely very sparkly.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Love it!! 

Nathan


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today we have a short detour for excellent TVvoodoo Family news. My son Alex who is graduating high school this year (yeah, what a rip job they got), was named Valedictorian, which he was gunning hard for. He is just finishing up calc and chem via correspondence when most of his classmates just took the marks that were offered when school closed in late March due to the Wuhan Flu. We all agreed it was best he make sure to get his full courses done because he was offered an academic scholarship by the Engineering program at the University of Alberta next fall, and he will probably need that stuff under his belt. For kids going to college there are a lot of question marks floatin' around right now, but we shall see what comes of it.

So, very proud father of a super smart young man. Thank god the kid only got my good looks, not my brains. I was looking at his calculus work the other day. That shadizzle is way beyond me, but I was never a real mathy guy. Anyway, just busting my buttons over here.

This morning I completed another in the Well-Hung Star Power theme, when I was going through fabrics yesterday I found this sparkly copper stuff I had saved from way back, and figured I should do something with it... "Copper Top" was the result. Another showy strap with some bling, built with beefy strong black leather front & back, and luxuriously padded for ultimate comfort.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Not sure if you showed the Basket Case on this well-hung thread, but that is an awesome strap, which I plan on including in an upcoming video... Cool Guitar Gear 2020 - Quarantine Edition. It's also the official strap on my Music Man Majesty... I'll be showing off the strap in that demo as well.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

TVvoodoo said:


> Today we have a short detour for excellent TVvoodoo Family news. My son Alex who is graduating high school this year (yeah, what a rip job they got), was named Valedictorian, which he was gunning hard for. He is just finishing up calc and chem via correspondence when most of his classmates just took the marks that were offered when school closed in late March due to the Wuhan Flu. We all agreed it was best he make sure to get his full courses done because he was offered an academic scholarship by the Engineering program at the University of Alberta next fall, and he will probably need that stuff under his belt. For kids going to college there are a lot of question marks floatin' around right now, but we shall see what comes of it.
> 
> So, very proud father of a super smart young man. Thank god the kid only got my good looks, not my brains. I was looking at his calculus work the other day. That shadizzle is way beyond me, but I was never a real mathy guy. Anyway, just busting my buttons over here.
> 
> This morning I completed another in the Well-Hung Star Power theme, when I was going through fabrics yesterday I found this sparkly copper stuff I had saved from way back, and figured I should do something with it... "Copper Top" was the result. Another showy strap with some bling, built with beefy strong black leather front & back, and luxuriously padded for ultimate comfort.


He'll be thankful for the extra time he put into calculus, going into an Eng program. Engineering degrees are just 50 shades of calculus, over a variety of applications.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Brian Johnston said:


> Not sure if you showed the Basket Case on this well-hung thread, but that is an awesome strap, which I plan on including in an upcoming video... Cool Guitar Gear 2020 - Quarantine Edition. It's also the official strap on my Music Man Majesty... I'll be showing off the strap in that demo as well.


Bri thank you - keep me posted - Basket Case is one of my favourite new offerings...










Your basic black leather strap, but quite a bit different than anything out there, vintagy/cool with Well-Hung comfort. Great woven texture on top just like the leather steering wheel cover on your sporty little red convertible LOL! You diggin' it makes me happy as I'm pretty sure you see a lot of real nice gear going through doing what you do. I expect Gator/Levy's will be offering very similar in a few months without the Well-Hung padding and high quality leather on the ends. Bugs me, but I'm getting used to it. Do it over and over - they'll pinch every penny they can in the making of, too.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I just received XONOTH in the mail, I love it. Photos to follow. How did you get the Imgur post to show up BTW?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

zdogma said:


> I just received XONOTH in the mail, I love it. Photos to follow. How did you get the Imgur post to show up BTW?


I don't use that host but if you grab a link from IMGUR and click the little picture box on top of the posting window and paste the link in the box that comes up???


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

BTW the strap buttons are just amazing. You should patent and sell the design to PRS to replace their design-it does everything that the giant PRS button does but without the need to unscrew the buttons or cut your strap to install it. A lot of the designs make the front edge of the button too thick so it won't slide through the strap holes.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

^ Thanks Z-Dog! I don't know much about patenting, and really there's not a whole lot of money to be made in the strap button game, contrary to what I was thinking a few years ago. 

Today I am working on finishing up a couple of graphite pythons which sold out a month ago, figured why not attempt a really dark "ZAP!" with some leftover scary distressed nickel genocide stuff. All those should be ready to go outward this afternoon.










Also pleased to report we have a new Shock & Awe Recruit from Great Britain! Yesterday I just sent a half-dozen Well-Hung Pro-Pins, (oversize strap buttons) all the way to Germany! Worldwide baby!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

TGIF my guitar-addicted compadres! Yesterday was Thursday, tomorrow will be Saturday. Ah... the sheer genius of it.






This morning I am packing a few things but before I sent these away, I wanted to lay in a quick photo.










Guy ordered a couple pairs for himself, asked me if I could try to match his straps. Then, he added a plain black set for a gift to his guitar instructor. Thoughtful! Probably the only guys who remember these have some grey hair happening, like me. Secure convenient time-tested alternative to clunky plastic or metal gadgetry. Don't think anybody else is doing these. Well-Hung Old School strap locks, baby!

Also, yesterday started a replenishment of a popular one, hoping to complete a few this weekend. The Well-Hung "Tweedly Wheedly" is a highly evolved heavy genuine tweed fabric strap, (not plasticky junk), with high quality ends, 3" wide, padded generously. I took one to a Stang Guitars in Edmonton once, laid it down beside a big name factory off-the-rack version. It was pure comedy. Though to be fair, mine are NOT $22 LOL!










Gonna finish packing boxes, hit the post office then my son and I are gonna to see if we can go hit some balls into the slough. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Up with the chickens this morning, had to box up a Devil's Leash, send to BC. Also wanted to finish the two day carving/tooling event on this one... another replica Allman Mountain strap custom order.... Need it to sit for a day...heading to the lake later for a little family picnic thing.










In all its stoner psychedelic fantasy glory... serious project!

At this point I'm are calling the carving and tooling 90% done. Now have to bring the moisture content way DOWN on these pieces prior to dying the leather, so it soaks in real good. It's outside blowing in the morning sun and gentle breeze as I write this. We are going to try for a modified colour version from the original, a cherry sunburst sort of effect.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

#5 Well-Hung loose replica of the Allman Mountain strap continues.

Lotta staining and painting, waiting for dry times over the past few days. Plus, dealing with some sudden medical stuff going on with my mother a little bit has slowed things down, but I am pleased to report we have summited! Dark parts have been filled with stain, the stars and moon painted with a few coats. Now we condition and treat 'er for a long beautiful life. First oil it carefully with two thin coats, help replenish and preserve the natural oils in the leather. This changes the colour just a little bit, but as it soaks into all the fibers and cells, it'll lighten up in colour over time.










The original version is not padded. I try to make the Well-Hung version as comfortable as possible, and add lining and padding, and carefully stitch it all together with heavy duty poly upholstery thread.


















Burnish the edges, punch strap holes in the front and back end for strap attachmentification, punch some more holes for the feature brass ring, held in by a couple flap-overs and a pair of brass Chicago Screws. Use a dab of white glue inside the threads, so the owner can still take it apart if they wish, but it minimizes the chance they will loosen under normal use.










Two coats of satin sheen, which locks everything down, dye etc. The a coat of mink oil/silicone boot treatment. .... Done!
Every one of these turns out a bit different, this strap is destined for a quilted Knaggs (I believe) tele in similar burst as the acoustic below.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Xonoth:





  








84E49F3B-F689-4F15-96AA-918B92A69BC8.jpeg




__
zdogma


__
Jul 8, 2020




Goldtop


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Callooh! Callay! The fiercely snicker-snacking Jabberwock has been slayed! 










I was blessed with some of the hide - four fierce straps were constructed to commemorate this Frabjous Day!
(ok, it's really just some extra cool cowhide). Spot on strap to tie in with your tort pickguard, 3" wide nicely padded.
Corduroy lining to defeat neck dip.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

New in the Well-Hung reverb store... 1969 "Time of the Season." 










Beautiful metallic embroidered paisley on black leather. Padded, 3" wide. Two of them is all there will ever be. 
If you have a sudden Reverb aversion, there may be another way. I'll let you figure it out. But do go there for many more photos and
a wealth of information on this strap, many others and how others are handling being suddenly Well-Hung.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Over a little family travel break some new material arrived, I was excited to worth with this again. I made a couple years ago out of this, just looks killer, so I finally picked up some more.
Sturdy black 'n Tan amp grillcloth from my friends at mojotone... plus I can use it two ways, innie or outie!










Super sexy stuff, both these made with the same material, turned one side or the other. Doesn't show up in still photos, but it has a very hot little gold glinty action going on, under regular lights... but put it in the sunshine and it just seems to actually glow! This stuff is pretty darn tough too. 3' wide, as usual, heavy leather ends. Below, the dark version... or Black and Tan... with oxblood leather










This is the other side, Tan 'n Black. Each has it's own thing going on. Great luster and texture, soft feel and ultimate Straptone™










You have a goldtop, or black beauty, or maybe a gold strat blackguarded, even a blonde tele? This is your strap!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Got a shipment of new leather in the other day. Sigh. One of the larger hides had a nasty looking wrinkle/scarring section, not in the middle of the whole hide, kind near one side. Anyway, the more I looked at it the oblong aberration, the more I started to dig it... So...earthy? unique? organic? Helps tell an important part of the story of the massive beast that formed it. And, it's just freakin' cool. Never saw this before, maybe never see anything like this again. Didn't see much use in trying to send the hide back or fretting about it.

So, I decided to cut a uniquely badass strap around it.










No padding, no stitching, just thick, beautiful, (and gorgeously ugly) dark black buffalo leather. And heavy duty too... like 4.5mm, or 3/16" thick. That's strong! The wonderful thing about this kind of buffalo hide, it's also still somewhat soft and flexible, unlike vegtan cowhide. So, not all stiff like a board to start. Plus, this hide has just a bit of "give", say nearly an inch of springiness, adding greatly to the comfort level of a 3" wide solid leather strap.

There are makers that specifically rely on buffalo, or water buffalo hide because it's real tough and yet pliable.... wonderful stuff to work with. It does have a problem hardly mentioned or talked about. Over a period of time, if you make nose and tail holes standard size, this leather stretches and it'll slip off pins like crazy, because it's so flexible. You'll want to become a straplock guy on those straps as they age, or use jumbo size strap buttons, like I designed and supply. When I made this strap, I was sure to punch button holes smaller than standard size to counteract this... and it's more secure on regular pins. I do think if you are a dedicated straplock guy, buffalo hide is an ideal choice.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Reminds me of elephant hide, cool.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

^ yeah I called the strap "Scar Tissue" but the second choice was "Earthquake" One of the fun things to do while I am making them is come up with a name LOL


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

TVvoodoo said:


> One of the fun things to do while I am making them is come up with a name LOL


I acquired this from a fellow forum member last winter.
Do you recall her name?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Was it a gift? I could look it up I guess.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

TVvoodoo said:


> Was it a gift? I could look it up I guess.


I bought it off @Adcandour 
It'd be cool to know. Otherwise, no big deal.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I found one "Noel G" big buckle strap in my reverb sold orders history to a W. Sexton in Knoxville TN... perhaps I named it differently... I'll have to check the records in my workshop 'puter... looking for a mystery gal are you?... I don't want to cause anybody discontent...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> I bought it off @Adcandour
> It'd be cool to know. Otherwise, no big deal.


I'll check my revern account and see if i come up with something.

Edit: just found my deal for 'champagne and guiness'. I mustve bought through the forum or something.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

TVvoodoo said:


> looking for a mystery gal are you?





Adcandour said:


> Edit: just found my deal for 'champagne and guiness'.


I appreciate the effort guys. Thank you.
As I said, not a big deal.
Heck, I don't name my guitars. Mainly because I don't want to have to explain to my wife what 'I'm taking Trixie out tonight' means. lol


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Picked up a new leather stamp tool over my holiday break, kind in the gruesome/badass category. Figured I'd try it out this morning on some 3" wide vegtan. At first I thought I would try to match up the upper points of the spades side-to-side, but then decided to alternate them. As sometimes happens in leather pattern stamping, you end up with unexpected and interesting surprises... Had no idea this was going to form a cool jagged wave down the middle, but gotta say I frickin' love it!

One problem, the stamp I picked up is more suitable for a mechanical emboss press rather than hammering, due to the larger (1" wide) surface area. I don't have one of those doggone presses... yet. As a result, my hammering arm is killing me LOL! I had to really smack that stamp hard and many many times to get decent impressions, and they still could be a little better... but it is what it is.

Name of this strap will be what else but... "Ace of Spades"

Starting out, I was pretty sure this was going to end up a pure black on black strap. Subtle. Now I am wondering about that. If I can dilute my black dye I have enough, maybe I can get a grey effect in the middle then fade it to black on the edges. I'm still learning this stuff. Want to try to highlight the sawtooth down the middle a little bit.

I could also fade black to to colours, blue, yellow, green, or orangey/brown. Could drop some studs on it too. thinking white stitching.

Any other ideas? Open to 'em if you got em.











for the listening pleasure...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

TVvoodoo said:


> I don't have one of those doggone presses... yet.


Rig it up with a vice?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Rig it up with a vice?


Briefly thought about that, but my vice workbench space is such a disaster right now! Also had visions of using my hydraulic jack somehow, but I'd need some kind of frame to work inside, then you run the risk of getting oil or dirt on your work, and that will just wreck it. Gotta try to keep your hands super clean working with leather before you dye it. I learned that one the hard way.

I wish I knew how to weld or was set up for serious metal work. Maybe have to look at shop pressses or something. I'd like a way to be able to punch ladder holes easier without all that hammering. It's kind of tough on the arm after awhile.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Over the next couple/few days I will be revisiting a design series I have not given enough attention to... the Well-Hung "Warrior" Series.
Previous pieces in this series were made with light ivory buckskin suede. At the time I heard several requests for a darker tobacco suede version, so here we go!










These will include the bone pipe-beaded chest armor, (really more a decorative nod to it), a seed-beaded rosette, and plenty of dangly fringe.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Black pearl is badass and showy, kind of Vegas-meets-metal


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Imagine a black leather strap with a great surface texture, detailed adding a bit of a glow. Only when you get in nice and close you will see that that texture is made up
HUNDREDS and HUNDREDS of finely detailed rose impressions. Was going to call this short run series Rosae Mortis, which is some old language stuff for... you can probably guess.
But I think I will go with None More Goth instead. I'll put some more pics up on Facebook.

Dang I love this strap, even if it is black.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

TVvoodoo said:


> Imagine a black leather strap with a great surface texture, detailed adding a bit of a glow. Only when you get in nice and close you will see that that texture is made up
> HUNDREDS and HUNDREDS of finely detailed rose impressions. Was going to call this short run series Rosae Mortis, which is some old language stuff for... you can probably guess.
> But I think I will go with None More Goth instead. I'll put some more pics up on Facebook.
> 
> Dang I love this strap, even if it is black.


Pretty freakin' cool. I just got a new TV Yellow LP Special that's on the heavy side and will probably need to get Well-Hung (if I keep it).


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Meet "Argigoth" from the No Prisoners Series. 










Bunch more pics up on the new Well-Hung F-book page, go check em out, and hey, if you could do me a solid... share that page with a few of your cooler guitarin' friends, please and thank you!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

New in the store this morning... "Princely Paisley" ... little bit boho, little bit metal, 200% high octane cool. 










Each Princely Paisley (there are only two) might have a stowaway in the package for brootzing-up your studio or rehearsal space. Mention where you came from.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

After some ribbon arrived yesterday afternoon, I set to work today on a custom for RC in Nebraska!

He was looking for a strap in my "1969" design style, 3" wide, rolled edges, padded ribbon on leather base. A real elevation of the old 2" wide hippie strap style.

Before beginning, I dropped the ribbon down on some base choices for him, tough project... note the three photos he sent me of his bass all show a different colour LOL!
I thought maybe reds would help pop that tort, but seeing it in person, didn't like the effect. Also tried some blue/teal coloured leather, but it wasn't worth taking a photo... too green, made me feel kinda nauseous!










Tried on some brown leathers too, to confirm the choice we already made at this point.










Getting that ribbon laid down on the base leather strap (we chose black), is one of the harder parts... keeping it centred! Id' be lying if I said I always got this perfect.










Beautiful ribbon, a little bit of gold sparkle - I think this robin's egg blue will really pop on that bass. The ribbon also has a bit of a brown/black flipflop effect. Here we have it assembled with the padded inserted, the lining attached ready for sewing










Here you can kind of see the flip/flop, after sewing is completed. Just some extra stuff with the nose and tail, strap is 75% done at this point. 
Extra pics up on the Well-Hung F-book page too.










Going to be ready to ship tomorrow... soon to meet it's new owner.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Love that!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Little video I made for the Well-Hung F-book page. More like this over there.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

TVvoodoo said:


> Picked up a new leather stamp tool over my holiday break, kind in the gruesome/badass category. Figured I'd try it out this morning on some 3" wide vegtan. At first I thought I would try to match up the upper points of the spades side-to-side, but then decided to alternate them. As sometimes happens in leather pattern stamping, you end up with unexpected and interesting surprises... Had no idea this was going to form a cool jagged wave down the middle, but gotta say I frickin' love it!
> 
> One problem, the stamp I picked up is more suitable for a mechanical emboss press rather than hammering, due to the larger (1" wide) surface area. I don't have one of those doggone presses... yet. As a result, my hammering arm is killing me LOL! I had to really smack that stamp hard and many many times to get decent impressions, and they still could be a little better... but it is what it is.
> 
> ...


Could you use an arbor press to stamp it?
they are meant for pressing bearings so they should have a bit of force.
You would have to modify the thing to attach your stamp to it.

Nathan


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I actually just ordered a 2 ton ratcheting arbor press from Grizzly tools a couple day ago! I've been reading up on how leather workers are modding these things on the leathercraft forum and on youtube. Gonna need to find me a machinist though.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Lots goin' on with this one... roses, skulls, .44 magnum ammo, silver hardware. We reckon it's gonna take us near a week to bring this piece home. Forum dweller outlaw goes by "Johnny Shineboots" ordered this one up... guarantee it's gonna be a little bit wild and whole lotta western!

Gunfighter project teaser vid

He showed me like ten pics of his boots and spurs collection. Sos, jus had to reply with the chaps, lasso, Biltmore and boots & spurs I have sittin' right here in the straplab, that haven't seen no horse action since about '95. By the way, my chaps are assless, like all chaps outta be. 










I reckon that right there earned his trust. Hell, it's the cowboy way. He's so jacked, he already sent me a that Ghost Riders soundtrack to work by. So much fun.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

So I promised Johnny Shineboots that I'd update progress pics, but I am gettin a little behind because of other things going on in the background.

This strap is an outlaw style strap... modeled loosely on a western style holster sort of. There will be western hardware, bullet loops, carved initials, and some Sheridan style western tooling which I am not fully experienced in, but have done some, roses, lots of rose leaves, and a couple of skulls. Some progress pics, though these are a bit behind where it's at right now.

Cutting the 9 oz. vegtan, making sure the tail strap is the right width and length.










Rolled 'er up like the ol' lasso, stuck it in the coffee can with a wet sponge over a day and a half to get it nice and moist...
brought it out to press in stitching lines, and also gives me a width to make my pattern to

This meet-up at the end is harder than you might think!










Put it back in the coffee can for another night.... got on the computer and come up with a design... I make it to about 44" then cut it into
four pieces .... this was then printed out onto a couple of sheets of paper.

Then, I trace the pattern onto a couple of letter-sized sheets of clear acetate, and trim the acetate into four 3" by 10" ish... chunks,
and put the 4 foot long puzzle back together again with clear tape.










Brung the leather back out, clamped that acetate down on the leather, and proceeded to press the pattern into the vegtan
with a stylus tool. It doesn't leave deep marks... just enough to see for the actual carving part... which will be the next step.
It will look better than my tracing... guaranteed LOL!










She's all marked out now, back in the coffee can for another day, I hope to cut into this one tonight or tomorrow morning,
then it will get real, fun I reckon.

Wanted to do it this afternoon, got invited for a round lookin' for my ball this afternoon by an old friend and couldn't turn it down.
Don't hurt for that leather to keep soaking up moisture for easier carving and tooling...
To be continued.

Also, new in the boutique this morning... Dancing Eagle. Cowboys and Indians in the same post. Dang, that's kind of cool!
I am sensitive to the term "indigenous peoples" but, couldn't resist. Where I live I'm practically surrounded by Cree First Nations communities.
In fact my forefathers who settled up here less than a hundred years ago would have probably starved and/or froze to death if it wasn't for the local natives.










Moccasin suede, bone hair-pipe beads, a seed-beaded rosette, primitive stitching, magpie feathers, a hidden "medicine" pocket and enough fringe to make both Elvis and Ozzy want to return from the dead.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Couldn't call it a western strap if it didn't have initials in it...










much less likely some ass is going to steal it at the ol' blooz jam










I don't have a whole lot of experience with the sheridan style carving, but there's only one way I know of to get it...
















Skull here is looking kinda cute... hopefully when I'm done it will be a little more badass - funny how I see spots I missed with the beveller, which is largely the only tool I'm using right now










Overall, the design it beginning to take form as expected. this took about four hours, including the carving in -still got quite a bit to go... taking a break until later tonight... back in the coffee can it goes! More pics on the F-book if you find me there.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

That looks fantastic!!

Nathan


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you @nnieman appreciate that you are watching!

First off lets start with something to fire up the senses a little bit...










BOOM! Better than coffee!

The House Stark strap had been sitting in the Reverb store for probably over a year waiting for adoption. So glad it found this sweet, sweet burst owned by a Tone Rooms regular. More importantly, a rare fellow Saskatchewanian customer! WOW! Get this, he also has a wine red LP Custom on the way... wants me to strap that one as well. Watch out for more like the above.
I always ask customers to send me pics, not always expecting, but always hoping for pics like this, what a bonus!

So, couple more hours work and pics of the ongoing battle with the gunfighter... this morning cuts &d lifts. Here is where we raise up parts of the rose petal to give them a bit more 3Dness, and put little edge cuts on the edges of the rose leaves, some simple vein cuts in side the leaves and some little pokes to give a thorny effect on the branches.



















Is it the best Sheridan carve ever. Not even close.. but for an amateur at it, I have learned a load of stuff on this - it will look very badass, and the next one I do will be even better. 

Now messaging the owner about dye options as we let it dry out form all the tooling. He initially wanted black black black. Once he saw the pattern he is thinking about some soft green and red dyes and an overall antiquey brown western look. If I mess that up? We can always revert to black black and black.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Not going to talk about the dye disaster that happened yesterday, but I will post a video sometime that details why the creative direction of this strap has suddenly and drastically changed. Perhaps for the better! She's another early morning at the Well-Hung Corral...










The dramatic standoff between me and "The Gunfighter" continues, lots of cowpokes are watching very carefully.
Who will make the first move? Who's legit, who's 💩 ...who's just shootin' blanks?










Here she is after I commenced to drop some neatsfoot oil on and let 'er soak in overnight. All that acetone rubbing was not ideal treatment for the leather, so it's prudent to replenish all the natural oils so she's gonna last a long time and stay supple. Darkened it just a bit and added some shine.










Also helping with the shine... buffed it out just a bitthis morning, then added some antiquing, to fill in the cracks, then coat one of something called resolene, made by Lurlene, out in Abilene.

The cowboy grunge factor is strong here. Reminds me of some western road apple-kickers I've seen, which is a pretty good thing!










next up... your first exposure to Mathebradics, a strangely sciency art I am developing in an endeavor to make wholly inaccurate calculations with surety and ease. Sure I'll do your taxes!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That's not just cool, it's Sofa King cool!


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Man that looks fantastic!!

That finish is perfect for that strap!!

Nathan


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

whoa, a happy disaster! I wonder if you could ever replicate that...I would take one like that in a heartbeat.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

jdto said:


> That's not just cool, it's Sofa King cool!


Thank you... it's a big diversion from the plan, due to my own inexperience with leather dying... but this is how we learn! The customer who ordered it is being super
cool, and it looks like this way it's even going to match the guitar better than originally planned.



nnieman said:


> Man that looks fantastic!!
> 
> That finish is perfect for that strap!!
> 
> ...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

TVvoodoo said:


> lots of cowpokes are watching very carefully


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

OK, so more pics of the Johnny Gunfighter strap, soon we can move on to other things... soon....

Last we left off, leatherwork is kind of finished... resolene dry enough for me to work with it again.
Put my meager math talents to work, mark marks and chisel that beautiful leather all to hell.

I don't have a teeny slot punch, so I hafta improvomise. Necessity is the mother of... you know the thing. C'mon, man.

Couple of punches about 3mm apart (that's metric talk for about 1/8th inch). Round out the corners kind of with a small punch. Don't matter if these are not super pretty, they'll be covered up later.










Start adding some loops out of leather. For some reason, about the diameter of .44 which to my eye is about the diameter of this file handle. Unfortunately most of us Canadians don't have a lot of handgun boolettes rattling around our cars, bedrooms, kitchens, bathrooms, garages, patios, and church pulpits like my 'Merican clients do...So, we hafta make pretend.










Thing is, a "kind of a big deal" guy like Johnny over on the Tone Rooms has to be 100% ready when he goes out and about. "Preparation is the key to being prepared" said my dad probably sometime before. Lotta young lonely and pretty ladies need autographing on various parts of theys bodies, like, arms, chests, big bottoms, and even uh... you know the thing...
They just crave the attention of a cowboy kind of guy like ol' Johnny. Wanna see if they can try'n buck him off.










Also, Sharpies are real handy if you need to jot down the phone number real quick, never know when a fella is in the mood for a booty call down the road. Couple of rivets went into each end of the bullet loop leather, to secure it . I hope it's the right size! I chose thinner leather with a bit of stretch to it so should be able to squeeze the proper ordinance in there. Hope six will be enough. Careful what you get into Johnny. Keep your head on a swivel.

After this loopy assembly was done, I got the buckle attached securely on the backend, no pics. Made the tail strap, no pics, put the padding inside, no pics and attached the lining on the back, no pics. But I do have one more strap pic right here for ya...
Sewing begins. We are getting close!










Annnnnd... a how about a bonus shot. And what a bonus!
Calloo! Callay! A Jabberwock has been slain, and now adorns this manxome LP Custom. Oh, frabjous day!










if this don't take your breath away a little bit, you are dead inside. This is a Saskatoon instrument. Maybe you can
catch it at a gig sometime when they are happening again.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Now on trail headed for Oregon, fixin' to settle a score with the yella coward that done stole his poodle...
The Gunfighter!















Today i have the sad chore of digging a grave for our 13 year old Labrador retriever, Billie. She has not passed yet, but this is my way of signalling to my wife it is time to begin letting go of her faitful companion. Billie is in constant pain in her hips and back end, and I have to lift and carry her and down the stairs for her bathroom breaks outside - She's also been getting some sort of pneumonia every three weeks, and it's getting real hard to watch. Time for mercy soon, want to get that resting place done before the ground starts freezing.

On an unrelated note, my 100 year old granny fell two days ago, busted three ribs and her pelvis, punctured a lung. She crawled about thirty feet trying to get to the phone, never did. A check in
found her. She's in hospital, acute care, but is said to be in great spirits. And that tough old bird will totally recover.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Friend out in Toronto send me a black and a brown croc hides he says he picked up maybe a year ago, with a mind to turn 'em into guitar straps.
Cost him about a hundred each, but when he got home, he didn't really know where to start and didn't want to ruin them so they've been kicking around his pad for months bugging him.

Good thing he has a buddy who has the tools and some know-how. He sent them over, along with a care package of some other cool things.
This is the brown one... just completed. About 3" wide on the shoulder. The tail gets kind of skinny at around 45" so I had to put one the double D-ring
adjustments on the back end - looks pretty good, but the tail trails off to about 52" and just hangs there looking all crocky.










Hidden padding underneath. Man this horny stuff is tough, tough TOUGH! I broke two needles trying to get through some of those bumps.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

TVvoodoo said:


> Today i have the sad chore of digging a grave





TVvoodoo said:


> On an unrelated note


I clicked like for the strap.
Wish the best for your Gram and family.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey Brad, I’m sorry to hear about your canine buddy and your gram. Best wishes from the big smoke, my friend.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Working on "Ace of Spades #2" right now... outside on the lawn drying between die jobs. Without much heat from the sun, things take a lot longer to dry.
getting up to not much more than 11C here today.










And as you can plainly see, yes... _heavy sigh_ autumn is in full swing up here in the northwest boreal. Time to start thinking about
a chimney clean, wood supply and pulling out the long-johns again.

UPDATE = = = Ace of Spades #2 is complete!

Figured I'd try to go with a tobacco sunburst theme. Pretty successful! Black edges, fade into brown to an amber center bolt of badassitude!
padded, goes up to about 57" long.




















I used my relatively new 2-ton arbor press from Grizzly to stamp the skulls in. Still learning and tweaking some things, but this one did not make my
arm hurt for two days after I finished getting all them Ace/skulls pounded in, and better impressions too.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

The online "Orc Name Generator" told me to name this Well-Hung No Prisoners Series strap "Ghonukk." One can never question the ONG, such decisions are final. 










Some guitarists have trouble deciding between a black strap or a brown strap. I try to make it a little easier for those poor tortured souls.

Built this one special order for an ultra-wealthy supervillian. Wanted something to match his crystal skull-capped walking stick. Then the dumbass gets hisself busted. 
Now I have this strap here festooned with badass bling action, ain't holding it for nobody. It glitters like the eye of a crocodile watching a bad swimmer.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Recent thread on another forum featuring grape coloured guitars got me thinking. 

Today in the StrapLab I dug deep and used up some more black leather. Inspired by a classic rock band, (though I doubt if any of you could guess which one).










According to Sheb, this was a nice part of the hide of a genuine alien Purple People-Eater. Thankfully, the jobs of thousands of tootally-dootelly sax players remain safe due to his bravery.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

New to the Reverb boutique this morning Sauguerties embroidery, The Devil's Leash "Triple Damn" version. Real beautiful if I do say so myself.
Buttery grey/brown leather, alternate patterned vintagey ribbon. Interesting how this strap seems to go with so many guitars easily but not look "matchy/matchy" with any.










Also look for "Grey Ray" just having photos processed, maybe up in the store later tonight. Black leather, grey stingray pattern/texture on top.
Be a cool silverburst kind of strap I think.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

In my past I have completed a couple of guitar "builds" from parts, and also a number of guitar "renovations", or refinishes. The hobby of creating cool and unique looking instruments mashed my "gotta be me" buttons hard, and was a serious life distraction for me for a number of years. In fact it was what led to me beginning to craft my own custom straps to match these guitars - Haven't done up a guitar for a couple of years, dropping back for the going strap concern and because I felt I was doing quite a bit too much spraying with quite a bit too little protective equipment. I was starting to see a number of older fellows on the forums with serious health issues partly because of unsafe spraying practices.

But I saw a project that was going very well last night, and I couldn't stop thinking starting another of my own. No shortage of ideas floating around in my head for my next, just been a little to busy trying to keep the strap game on the rails. Then I got one of those creative idea bugs crawling around in my head, and laid awake for must have been an hour trying to figure out how to do it, and thankfully it will have a minimum of spraying chems involved. I believe I have mostly enough parts in the parts bin to complete it... probably should get some nice locking tuners for it maybe. 










This morning I pulled out this sealed tele body been sitting patiently way behind a bunch of other stuff in my shop, and set to getting it ready for this project. It has a few strange green stains on it, so firmly a painter. Traded it for something years ago, it's been sitting wrapped in foam in a box. Also grabbed up this a beefy orange lacquered SX neck, fits this pocket like it was meant to be. Hand sanded the front of the body with 200 grit to give it some tooth.










The top is going to be the showpiece of this project, but it needs to get readyfied. I'll probably just use a tinted clear on the back, keep it mostly natural-looking. Pretty sure I have a hardtail bridge somewhere in the parts stash. 


Outside, the leaves are coming down like crazy today, so it was quite the challenge. But we got the top sprayed safely, with two mist coats, three light coats, and one not so light coat. Went pretty smooth, maybe too smooth. 



















Sprayed it with something called "Krylon Crafters' Silver" - can which was probably about ten years old, sitting in my spray bomb cupboard.
Shook the hell out of it, laid it in some hot water for fifteen minutes, sprayed perfect. I fact where I'm going , some orange peel would have been preferable, but it is what it is.










Pleased as punch with myself, I'm jauntily carrying my freshly sprayed body down the stairs to my workshop, paint stick in one hand, camera in the other. Missed that last step kinda funny and dammit if I didn't fall down onto a desk, but still somehow managed to keep the guitar safe. But crap if I didn't turn my ankle real bad. Had to get the frozen corn out.

Such is life.










Anyway, limped the body over to hang it safe in my shop rafters. I need to order some art materials for it, so don't expect any updates until there is maybe snow on the ground up here. This project is going to maybe my most ambitious reno of all, something fresh and fun. Could be months in the making, but I think will bring nice variety to this straplab thread along the way.

In the meantime I have to make some templates as per the nutty ideas I had swimming all around in my head all last night.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

TVvoodoo said:


> In the meantime I have to make some templates as per the nutty ideas I had swimming all around in my head all last night.


I remember some of your past projects with cool headstock names. Got one for this yet?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Ooooh I have name for the project yes... but that would give away my plans which I don't want to yet. but I'm thinking "Royale" might work in somehow


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow,some pretty cool straps😎


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow that Devil's Leash "Triple Damn" is really (I mean REALLY) nice!! If I had the $$$, I would jump it it.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

They may not remember your face. Might not even remember that great tone, or killer song you hammered out. But ain't nobody EVER gonna forget that super cool dude with the polka dot strap.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Buddy Guy may find interest in it.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today in the StrapLab we are inspired by a martial arts legend






Been a few years since I made these, the time is right to bring back the next level of Sum Yung Long Hung Guy series. Will be available in a few days in black/gold/red, brown/orange/gold and blues & silver. When I see this material, I imagine Hugh Hefner circa 1975 lounging in his dressing gown, surveying his companions before the evening entertainments.

Silky Oriental wedding dress/special occasion fabric sporting plenty of fierce embroidered dragons, peonies and flaming lanterns.










Used to make these in a hootenanny configuration, this round I am going to use good leather on the front and back in the ladder style to change it up a bit, because more leather is better IMO.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok, phew, that was a busy couple of days! Four of each ready to go!




























in person these things are spectacular. Should make a video of them.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Strange with the timing of this but tonight we embark upon an epic journey in a fantasy theme... think huge, beastly and reptilian. This one for a fellow Saskatchewanian, here the basic shapes are cut, and I keep an extra piece on the side for tooling practice and dye testing.










This leather tooling stamp arrived yesterday, came all the way from Bulgaria! Bulgaria, also known as Middle Earth, is where according to legend, they know much of large scaly beasts. A very common masculine name in Bulgaria actually is Dragan, or Drogo for short. Who else suddenly fantasizes about a name change? I mean, I ALMOST want to have another son so I can give him a badass name like that!










Mid length of this strap is to hit 52" - dampened with distilled water, rolled up and put in the PB jar with a wet sponge to "case" overnight (get the moisture content right for tooling).










This is one of those cases where I got a referral from a customer, to one of his guitar picking buds, this is going to be a fun one, not super crazy difficult, but
my first try at a repetitive pattern over the main body of a strap, and there is quite a lot that can go wrong, plus some creative dyeing on the schedule too.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok missed some tooling stuff - if you want to see it all, go find Well-Hung on the fbook thingy. 
We are well into this project now. But first of all for today, need to set the mood properly.






OK - "And The Dragon comes in the Ni-iigggggt!" Oh yeah!
Sonofagun. Lookie here, it got red! Real red. Suddenly reminded of my pop and his mercurichrome obsession back in the day.










Ok I did things a bit backwards on this strap. Normally before dying I would have trimmed the sharp edges off before dye. But in this case I knew I was going to do the edge black, so I rounded the edges first, then dyed the edges black. Did not blacken the tail strap edges because, reasons.










First coat of clear resist darkens the red and shines it up real nice. Resist coat is so when I lay the darker layers on later, it doesn't fully obliterate the red. The goal here is to end up with a mostly black strap, with hints of red undertones showing through. Does it feel like I know what I am doing? I hope so!










It's a 100% known true fact Dragons are highly magical. You know what else is? Glitter! Being a normal red-blooded Canadian fella, I sport an extensively fabulous metallic paints and glitter collection that is totally TO DIE FOR! How and why? This stems back from my guitar refinishing days gone by. Anyway, just glad I don't have to go out and buy any of this stuff again. It's a little bit embarrassing. I now begin objective tests on how to make realistically magical dragon scales. Anyone here seen a dragon up close in real life? Please pm me after you come down.

As usual more pics and running commentary on the F-book.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

glittered the strap a bit last night, very subtle red twinkle. clearcoated over it.
This morning... some antiquing. after that dries, later today more black dye. Carefully!










This afternoon, antiqueing dry enough to move forward. I break out the black dye and CAREFULLY do the edges again... moving inwards slowly and brushing over the red leather to make it slightly black. Once it's kinda black, rub like crazy to try to get some of that red back. Bad news: the red glitz was completely obliterated. Good news, I have more.










In customer descriptions to me, without saying in so many words, we're going for what I'd call a "Black Cherry" sort of finish. A strap that pretty much looks black but only when you look closer you see it's not exactly black - red undertones. This one, is now is definitely that, a black strap from like 8 feet away in most light. Under powerful light, it has a bit of a warmer glow even from a distance.










Did I nail it? Interesting finish. As usual pics never do these things justice. This is with a teeny bit of red and gold micro flake added and the first of three clearcoats. Sparkle is there, but not there IYGMD. Had a bit of a heart-stopping moment with the clearcoat turned the whole strap like purple for about ten minutes... but after I realized it was just the finish hazing over before drying clear, I relaxed. But for a few seconds there I thought I was a total goner.

Now we want to protect the finish further, keep the dye from rubbing off onto dudes' favourite shirt. Have also done a preliminary burnishing of the edges here also. Some mink oil on the backside, then one more finish coat tonight. I will sew the backing and padding on tomorrow morning, poke some holes, final edge finish, one last light clearcoat, let it dry, take a few final pics, then point it towards it's new master and tell it to fly home.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Drogon is sort of badass. WARNING - graphically violent scene






The Well-Hung Guitar Strap named Drogon tries hard to live up to that fiercely handsome + dangerous reputation



















Strap is now being fed a steady diet of sheep, goats, pigs and other sacrificial offerings I dare not mention, getting ready to wing his way to it's new owner. Plenty more pics and fun commentary over on the Well-Hung F-book if you dig this sort of thing.

I think this could work well in blue, green, orange, purple or gray with black as well.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Glad I got it out of my system. Felt I had to do it for some reason.

But honest? I feel kind of weird about it, you know? Saw some Chinese outfit trying to sell Frankystyle water bottles and other mass-produced EVH themed 💩 on F-book even the day after he passed. The comments were brutal... but I agreed with all of them. "No respect" "Cashing in" etc. So I don't know if I'll put this strap up for sale at all,or ever make another. It's something I have actually thought about making for years, just never got off my ass to move on it. This week it felt like the time was right, but maybe I'm wrong. I guess it could be called a tribute of sorts. Played old VH the whole time while it was coming together. There's nearly a hundred bits on this thing, the red and black are all leather, but I didn't have any white leather, so those bits are a tough vinyl. Those will probably outlast the leather bits anyway LOL!

For the time I ended up putting into it, probably best I just keep it out of the store, and I don't think I could wear it. I think maybe you have to be a certain calibre of player to wear a strap like this, and that ain't me! Maybe I'll put it in my year-end customer appreciation "Endorserment" draw or something - it is sort of special.

Can't say I'm the biggest VH fan ever, never could play one full VH song, a terrible bad eruption, bits and pieces of Panama... the fourth record I bought with my own money was Diver Down when it came out. I did eventually own the whole pre-sammy catalog on vinyl - never bought one Sam Halen. Been more a fan of Diamond Dave than I ever of Ed, but there's no getting around his massive impact on modern rock, and electric guitar in general. So, a Franky strap.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s easy to tell the difference between an artist making something out of love and a corporation trying to capitalize on an event.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Very kind of you to say, JB

Been meaning to replenish some of these Matrikas for a long time in the store. Some on the shelf now, finally! Several CGF members have this strap, or similar.

This version of Matrika is a shimmery surfy turquoise strap of wonder that sits superb on most blue/green, black guitars, white guitars, vintage white guitars and more! Creme flowers, black vines, tons of metallic silver bits mixed in. On a black or white shirt? Oh my! Very light, super strong... tough leather ends, and ultra-comfortable. If you deserve the spotlight, Matrika totally hangs with you, easy. A Well-Hung bestseller, and perfect entry into the Well-Hung alternate universe of mega-practicality and sexy combined. Ladder adjust, not hootenanny.










also, off the bench this morning.... a set of eight Well-Hung StrapMaster old school leather straplocks headed to the UK. Noice!










Two sets in aged brown with contrasting stitching, two sets plain black. The customer wanted one set of each to add another six inches to his chain, so we made a pair each a bit longer than usual. Normally my leather strap locks add about 4" (2" each), which is typically perfect to make those all-too-common comically short "big factory" straps usable beyond the last scary adjustment loop.

Not to mention super quiet, no added leverage, convenient and vintage-style correct. Feel great too. If you remember these, I know how old you are.  Bringin' 'em back, baby!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

A special project today, if you know your rock trivia/history you will recognize where this is going... I've made a number of these in this theme, but I make them wider, more padded, and some other improvements as well. They feel like a world apart
from the similar "replicas" you find instore.










Normally, this strap is found with silk screened white on black poly. I custom-ordered myself a hundred patches made to size in order to make mine. The customer chose this particular black/meets indigo denim strip rather than the typical black material normally seen. I call it "bruised" denim. It's a great change-up. Note how I flip the orientation of the symbols so you don't see one side going upside down.

I usually just iron these patches onto the denim strip - they came with a real good glue on them, seem real secure. However, In this case for a super special TGP fellow and handsome and loyal repeat customer, I figured I take the extra step to sew the patches too. The round ones are easy. The Doves are a total PITA with all the corners involved.










after these are secure, we mount this strip to the leather base, pad it out (lightly padded in this case, as requested), roll the edges over and add a black suede leather lining, again by request. not quite as easy as it sounds, but not rocket surgery either.

We went with my webbed belt stealth adjustment on the back end. simple yet secure, which did require some brain thinking. that black leather patch and my emblem hides the stitching that holds the assembly secure to the strap.










All I got for today, I have about half a cord of wood left to split this afternoon, then maybe one more 8ft truck box full I have to cut and gather myself. Then, my winter wood supply will be secure! This is something we can't fool around with up here. She gets pretty fresh and it's necessary for survival. I have a furnace for backup, but it makes me cringe when every time I hear it engage. Try to keep the wood stove going steady until probably early april, with hopes the furnace only engages when the temperature falls past -25. That and I gotta guard the thermostat with a watchful eye. Wife seems to have a little love affair with the + button on that dang box. All she really needs to do have a couple shots of whisky, ask me for a snuggle instead. Though lately she's figures she's going through the "change" - seems some nights we might be able just to heat the whole place with her.

Who wants a custom strap for a special guitar? Got room in the schedule right now, hit me up!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Fresh off the bench for today... A No Prisoners theme strap incorporating a ladies belt I found that had a glittery gold chain embedded in it.










The great thing about how it is laced in is that it offers a glinty bling factor, but it is wound so deep embedded in the lacing it could never actually come in contact with a guitar. 
So, I picked up a couple of years ago... finally it was time.










Have to mention I was inspired by a photo a fellow forum member sent my way. But this strap is not a custom order. 
Fully available in the Well-Hung Reverb store once I think of a name for it LOL!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

It's long, it's skinny (for a Well-Hung strap) it's "Trope as Punk." Featuring dozens upon dozens of big angry safety pins. 
If you are into musically shouting down nazi fascist xenophobes and imperialistic capitalists at coffee and skate shops near you, 
this is one you must consider adding to your strap stable. 










Seventy-ish big fat 2" nickel safety pins have been jabbed into this strap, they shine in the light, and feel super cool laying all down the front, not that being "cool" matters AT ALL. 
Plus, if you happen to bust a pants button with all your angry shouting and power chords, no problem, right?! About 2.5" wide on the shoulder, amply padded with memory foam, this strap offers far more comfort than any punk would seek or even dare to acknowledge. If you are a fellow- Well-Hung strap owner, just a knowing wink and a nod, (or headbutt) about his/her choice will suffice.
If found to be too comfortable, there are plenty of sharp objects readily available with which to pierce into oneself, wherever you find you feel it the most, (and looks the punk).










Buyer should be aware there are probably a number of small pinholes in the leather of this strap, other than where your strap buttons go. 
Also, I want to admit right now I am personally about as punk as a AWD SUV with steel belted winter radials.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Texas gentleman contacted me a few weeks ago about a special project. He's been opening his front closet over and over again, to view a set of unused motorcycle chaps hanging within.
He still rides regular, but they belonged to his longtime riding partner and son, Tim. Heartbreaking story, terrible accident, but the fine black leather chaps were now but a sad memento.

He asked me if I could use them, all he wanted was for me to make guitar strap out of them, as a memory of his son, and that I use the adjusting front buckle in my design. I have done this a few times before, high school jacket, military uniform etc.

The chaps arrived last Thursday. A very nice pair. Heavy duty hardware, Great leather, obviously used a LOT, in need of some conditioning but still highly useable. Took me quite a bit of time to figure out what I was going to do. Buckles, heavy zippers, heavy snaps, grommets, braiding... a lot of useable elements. 

Then I took a deep breath and started chopping it up.










Trouble was, this leather was an in-between weight for me. a bit too thick for some ways I use leather, a bit too thin for the other ways.
So, it took some thinking, and I had to figure out a couple of approaches. 

What I did spy on one chap leg was the grainy leather was worn absolutely butter smooth where it obviously been rubbing against a housing, clutch or whatever, while on the road.
I decided this would really represent many miles and memories, figured such an authentic feature was enough to deserve to appear right on the front chest, sitting over the heart.
Nothing else required on the front, to me this is story enough.










I utilized the buckle and belt on the tail end for the tail strap and adjustment. As I understand it, it's going on a black flame LP with P-90s.










Decided to call Scot up yesterday and find out his son's name - I wanted to use the leather braid in a semi-subtle way, high on the back.
It was a bit of an emotional conversation. Three years is some time and distance, but the feels are still strong and real, that was obvious. 
He agreed I could make a first initial "T" to further represent his son, and affix it to the high back of the strap.

We did it in a cursive, handwriting style.










I still had plenty of leather left. Decided I'd try one more strap.... he could choose between, or maybe gift the other to another family member.
Or keep them both. Used one of the heavy zippers all along the top and front.










Zips open to reveal my emblem, and pick pocket.










Both straps approx 3" wide, padded, and heirloom pieces. Tomorrow they begin a long journey back to Texas to begin a new job in smile creation rather than being tucked away in a dark closet.
I was honoured to be chosen to undertake this project. These two heavy leather straps will be up to any task asked of them, including I hope, memory generation.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

_In regards to the operation unto where we verily open up a telecaster neck pickup as if it were but a simple tin of baked beans to fully release the hidden, rare (and mostly mythical) GodlyTone which can then be more easily and fully transferred from my fumbly fingers, through the strings and in turn six shockingly-nekkid polepieces, etc. _

File photos under the heading "We Know Not Why We Do |The Things We Do"

Pics are pretty self-explanatory. There is a way easier and far more reliable method to get this look, but this is how I do it because I am a little bit miserly and exceedingly stubborn.























































This one turned out just a little bit rougher than the last time I did this. I blame my ever-worsening vision and patience. Looking at it from a couple feet out,
it looks just fine. Start to finish about 45 minutes.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Couple fresh pics back from a new Well-Hungarian all the way from Australia! Look at these smart choices, mates.



















Says he.... _"Hand-made, semi-bespoke and totally unique guitar straps! They are way comfortable and well-hung on my guitars! Great communication from the maker himself. I'm a convert!" HK_

Fresh in the shop this morning, a pair of "1969 Series" Bad Moon Risin' straps. Vintagey hootenanny ribbon, going as long as about 60" without any rivets or metal loops on the end, heavy leather and a ladder back adjustment. Gonna make your gigs and rehearsals fly by in a guitar-slinging comfort state you never thought possible.










I hear read it often on the forums. "Why can't someone make a comfortable 3" wide strap with a vintage ribbon look?"

Why indeed.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Something a little different.... just about to pack 'er up and fire it off. Custom order "alternate universe" Well-Hung Hendrix/Gilmour, in deep black suede with tobacco suede lacing. Features a ladder adjustment on the back end, far less futzy than the lacing adjustment of the original style. There are quite a few folks making versions of this strap, I don't think anyone is bothering with the way the original was.

On my version, ultra padded and lined, with rolled edges, not cut-off. The lacing does not show through on the backside, nor will it be rubbing against your shoulder, back and chest. 
Can't feel it at all.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Sometimes I can't even understand why I am compelled to make some of the things I do, but nobody got hurt, and it's rather strange and wonderful, in a goofy-meets-evil way.



















Purple leather. Over 400 nickel studs on a black web. I had to hand sew it to the top of the strap. Cool tails trail off the back end. 3" wide, ultra padded. "Web" goes 45" to 58" or so.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Finished what will be the final strap out of the dead man moto chaps I was given - No Prisoners theme... Road Warrior. Beautiful leather. Heavy duty tour-ready strap. Added a bit of metallic gunmetal fabric to subtly show through the grommets just because, nothing says you can't be badass AND fabulous a the same time. 










Also, for the holiday shopping season I've had a mind to offer up my take on the floating pad style, they sold out pretty fast the last time I made up a few of them.










Made out of Dirty Honey Python embossed cowhide, these are my re-think of the classic. Because they are Well-Hung, expect few differences from what you'll find in your typical guitar store. 

1. Wider pad, at just a hair under 3" wide X 12" long. Straps are about 1-3/8" wide.
2. Memory foam padding, the whole assembly lined and reinforced with a dark camel microsuede that is mold, mildew and fire resistant. Even Johnny Goo's hottest riffs won't light these on fire. 
3. They go Lonnnnnnnng... about 45"- 60"
4. The pad won't slip all over the place and drive you around the bend.
5. Hand-burnished black harness leather ends you will think are total overkill at first, but will soon grow to love & appreciate. 

Not much else to say, but that I'm kind of proud of these. Great on a goldtop, black beauty, vintage white anything.... etc. They have a bit more of a goldy brown effect than the photos show, and the "scales" glint a bit in the light when a fellow moves.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today working on a series of 4 new Dirty Honey Python jobbies.










Striking 3" wide leather strap (padded with rolled edges) for a black beauty or perhaps a gold top, white custom or black, white or vintage white anything. It's one of those straps that pops most finishes. One of the few I repeat, steady seller, sold the last one I had made earlier this week. Probably be able to make a total of 12 or so before the leather is all used up. 

Here it is on a black thing


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today new off the bench... Dirty Gila, in embossed cowhide python, hand-dyed by me in tangerine, black and nasty creme










also found one in inventory, not listed on Reverb for some reason... took some fresh pics... a leftover "Genocide" padded leather skull embossed strap, in pewter metallic










Also as promised, the Dirty Honeys went up, but for some reason there's already only three left. One of the damn things got away before I could list it up, they's fiesty alright.. yessir.










Hey, if you guys are anything like me, you may have a problem coming up with an idea for the wife, girlfriend, partner, bandmate etc for Christmas gifting or similar, don't ask for something off some amazon megacorp comes from China. Choose to ask for something from a small business, local, or here in North America. Hey, if you mention to your gal you're interested in being Well-Hung, she might agree that's a helluva idea. Send her over a link! Well-Hung Guitar Accessories

plenty of time for delivery for premade goods.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

More pythons nearly ready, in a gray/black/white scheme, but have put those aside for a custom order of two Well-Hung No Prisoners style straps incorporating flashy belts.
These are at about the halfway point before I call it a day today. Should be done maybe und noon tomorrow. Need to assemble, pad and then sew it all together.

Colours look strange in this photo, must be the fluorescent lights - but two unique straps on the way for a serious stage rockin' fella


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Saskatoon TTR Tribe-member goes by "Jethro" sent photos of a recent "No Prisoners" series custom on his BC Rich. Looking pretty fearsome! Digging how the rivets mimic the Duncan pole-pieces. Plus, ya gotta love customers who are into both guitars, and photography. #notforcowboychords


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Some goldtop glow for my bros


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

If Well-Hung users know of the endorserment program and happen to be a member of the main Tele online community - 
some dudes over there are comparing notes about some of the assiest old man orthopedic "comfort" straps I've ever seen. 
Maybe somebody could clue them in
Hot/Crazy strap matrix


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

TVvoodoo said:


> If Well-Hung users know of the endorserment program and happen to be a member of the main Tele online community -
> some dudes over there are comparing notes about some of the assiest old man orthopedic "comfort" straps I've ever seen.
> Maybe somebody could clue them in
> Hot/Crazy strap matrix


On it.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Also, about to pull the trigger on the Brad's Paisley for my Brad Paisley signed blackguard!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

been a bit of a busy few days, but I don't seem to have much to show for it! Completed the 3star Mountain Cowboy strap... or at least I THOUGHT I had...










Show him pics before sending.... there was a delay. Then he goes, "doesn't seem to be right, the strap is way too long to make that buckle sit right on my upper chest."
"Upper Chest?" says I? ummmmm ok. Apparently a miscomspeakulation between us, and well, guess what?... I have more leather getting ready so I can re-do the straps LOL! No big deal, but in my head floating pad straps just HAVE to have the adjustment buckle on the back, otherwize your guitar is gonna get dinged to death by all that steel. But you know? He's kind of more righter than I am. Says he'll take his chances. Anyway, why would you put that beautiful buckle set on the back? His delivery will be an extra few days. I'll use the straps already made for another project, one that buckles *on the back*, where it should LOL

Also, Saturday I got some really cool leather in... couple weeks ago I was cruising ebay, (I rarely buy leather on ebay), and saw this... it just caught my eye and my paypal.










Glittery laser carved hexagonal scales, in not black, not really blue but uh.... blacky-blue? I don't often work in blue materials, though there sure seems to be a lot of bluey guitars out there. I like that this is so subtle, yet badass. Cowhide, split top layer. Came all the way from Slovakia, wherever that is, somewhere in romania/ukrainia area I figure. Where that borat guy comes from? 
"Is pretty leather, come from abandon children, next veelage over - very soft, very nice."










Calling it "Smokey Viper", coming soon a set of four nasty straps. One of the more interesting leathers I've seen this year in my shop.
as you hear so often on the web, pics just don't do it justice


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

TVvoodoo said:


> been a bit of a busy few days, but I don't seem to have much to show for it! Completed the 3star Mountain Cowboy strap... or at least I THOUGHT I had...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That blue scales belongs on one of those blue-burst modern SG's or Les Pauls.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

TVvoodoo said:


> been a bit of a busy few days, but I don't seem to have much to show for it! Completed the 3star Mountain Cowboy strap... or at least I THOUGHT I had...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also wear my floating pad strap with the buckle in the front! New photo by Colin Boutilier


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

How to transform yourself into a husband-hero Christmas morning. This Well-Hung custom-built Metis sash strap will be under the tree to dazzle a guitar-playing wife celebrating family roots. Wracking my brain for something half as thoughtful myself, for my old lady and I can't come up with anything. Good on you, sir!

Each colour thread has a specific cultural/religious meaning including one single black thread in the hand-woven knit.

Gotta love a unique strap with has deep personal/cultural/spiritual meaning. Super comfy too! The Metis sash has a lot of historical/cultural significance... kind of cringey to cut one up to make a strap out of, but I believe this way can be worn with pride often, and get a lot of miles and conversation out of it for the owner this way ,rather than as a sash.










I did recently gift myself a brand new mallet.. (shown above). The old one, well the nylon tips were disintegrating. Got ten years out of it though, couldn't replace the tips because the threads threading new tips into the head were absolutely FUBARDed at one point, so I just JB welded those fackers right in there. That's how I roll, to my own detriment sometimes


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

TVvoodoo said:


> How to transform yourself into a husband-hero Christmas morning. This Well-Hung custom-built Metis sash strap will be under the tree to dazzle a guitar-playing wife celebrating family roots. Wracking my brain for something half as thoughtful myself, for my old lady and I can't come up with anything. Good on you, sir!
> 
> Each colour thread has a specific cultural/religious meaning including one single black thread in the hand-woven knit.
> 
> ...


That is super-cool.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Good Saturday Morning GC - I hope your wife had your coffee and slippers ready, while fixing you a sumptuous french toast breakfast. My how you performed last night! 

New off the bench, a set of three "Smoke Viper" straps I alluded above which some of you may find compelling... though one of them has already slithered off to make good it's escape. Particularly fitting strap for those whale blue or denim finished guitars. Made to Well-Hung design standards, built for comfort, strength and good looks 3" wide, padded, go to around 58" or so. Diggin' the laser carved scale pattern here, it has an great little "glint" to it and wonderful badass texture. Now up on 'verb.



















Also had an order in for a couple pairs of old school leather straplocks yesterday. Built them last night and forgot to take pics - going to Colorado this morning. picture them in your brain if you can remember them. - I also threw a bonus set of my own design strap buttons in with his order, since he is interested in quiet clunk/clank-free guitar security...

Just received a new batch of my Well-Hung-designed oversize/jumbo strap buttons yesterday! Slightly improved from even the last version, these sets are nickel-plated rather than raw aluminum.
If rackety mechanical systems have turned you sour and you crave reliable, clean-looking strap/guitar security, the simple answer could be right in front of you.










For five or six years now I have been developing these, this is my 4th version and best ever. They really add a great peace-of-mind dimension to guitar life for all levels of players. I have a couple luthiers who build with these to start. A couple of pro techs put these on the instruments of names you might know, though basically nobody is touring right now. Soon, I hope!

Also, a few nice words came in over the past few days via Reverb Feedbacks. So, under the "honk your own horn because few others will" department....

*Doc in Kingsville picked up "Deep Purple" shown a bit earlier in this thread... his reaction:* _"... Without a doubt the FINEST strap I own and I have many, both handmade and commercial. I won't be able to really test it as I have wait because it's a Xmas gift from my sons. Thanks Brad. I can't wait until I buy more straps. You have made of fan of Well-Hung straps." _

*Jack in the 416 says of his "1969 Series" strap, (not his first from my shop):*_ " As usual, top-notch service, communication and fast shipping from Brad. Well-Hung Straps are my go-to straps and they are fantastic. I can't recommend them enough! If you are on the fence, jump off and buy one! Comfortable, durable, great-looking and priced right--you can't go wrong."_

*New to the tribe is Warren in Toronto...* _"Purchased my first handmade strap, Love the feel and comfort. Can't believe I waited so long to try a premium strap. From questions asked and answered to speed of shipping all in all a great experience. Now I am truly "Well-Hung". Oh and thanks for the swag!" _

- Warren is already shopping for another for an amazing LP he showed me...never seen anything like it. Tangerine orange with P-90s, just a crazy hot thing.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

One of my favourite parts of doing what I do is helping people who really dig the gear, make it just even a little better! - at least more comfortable to play. Many of Well-Hungarian cult-members kindly send me photos back of how they paired the straps I shoot over to them, and often the visual results are rather fetching.

Seems to follow those with what I would call "enhanced gear taste", like to follow through, and be complete with superior support gear. I don't care much for the term cork-sniffer or gear snob, but I think I understand that mindset, if I had the expensible income, maybe could do that myself. As it is now, I own and play gats from the lowest of the low to medium high end. The mid-grades seem to get the most play, must be my personal comfort zone. I can find beauty in most every guitar, but some do seem to show it more readily LOL!

here's some recent customer pics










Or this interesting "get two birds stoned and once" combo from Donnie, in Massachusetts










^ some legal predators from the band above actually contacted me to cease or resist. Sure boys, I'll stop buying your GD patches and promoting your goofy band that sings songs about talking trees and hash trains and stuff. Now Helix... that was a real band. GIMME AN ARRR - OHH - SEE - KAYYY - whatcha GOT? ..ROCK!! 'n whatcha gonna doooo? ROCK YOU! Anyway, one man's garbage is another man person's good ungarbage, even when it comes to music.

Below, what a joy to see something I made with my own two hands, proudly slinging a pretty beast like this, from Gavin down in North Carolina - and it works rather nicely. And, he noted, most comfortable he's EVER known.










I am also continually interested in how folks find me! I only recently started an F-book page thing, and am seeing how personal networks work in weird ways. A dude from Paris contacted me Saturday, another guy in Trawna purchased a strap as a gift for an old friend I was in a "sort of" band with around 1988, but have hardly spoken to since, and he lives clear across the country. Just really interesting how modern tech can help boost a small craftsman/artisan. We all love to piss and moan about how the Amazons of the world are killing off business everywhere, but if you hustle online a little bit you can carve out a space. Mind you I'm totally small peas, I know it, probably always will be.

I like that just fine - like I told the Paris fellow, I really want to know who's wearing Well-Hung straps. When I stop caring about who you fellas are, what your really want, and start worrying about factories and employees and supply chain management, I probably should go do something else.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Here’s my latest Well-Hung Strap with its current partner, a 2019 Gibson Les Paul Special:


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Now that's a really nice paisley!!! 
Assuming I gig in 2021, a well-hung (strap) is top of my gear list!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

jdto said:


> Here’s my latest Well-Hung Strap with its current partner, a 2019 Gibson Les Paul Special:
> View attachment 341093
> 
> View attachment 341094


That looks as good on yellow as I thought it would. Should be great on my Butterscotch Blonde


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> That looks as good on yellow as I thought it would. Should be great on my Butterscotch Blonde


I thought about it for a couple of weeks as to whether it would go with the yellow, but it really works. I was back and forth between this and a black one, but I really love this design pattern and colours. It turns out it was the right choice.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow! nice it is a very light gold embroidery so it does work nice on that Special! Just catching this now - that's a real comfy strap too. Thank you for picking that up!

Some mods on my Ace /Skull stamp, to better insert it into the ram of the shop press. Jammed a carriage bolt into it, chopped the dome off with an angle grinder, filed it nice. 
now I can fit it proper and tighten it up in the ram. Works better! Still a process, but this is even a little faster than before. 
Been thinking about making another another Ace of Spades strap when time permitted , to show another custom colour variation. This will be #3










Push that ram down.... press/hold for ten seconds, then give a few couple sharp raps on the end of the arm with the soft mallet. The taps seen to really help get even better impressions.

I was doing some reading on a leathercraft forum where some fellas don't wait for the stamped/tooling work to dry out completely before dyeing. Supposed to help even out the dye a bit while the leather is still damp, make it easier to blend a couple of colours, or tones. I don't really know if it worked well, I'll have to wait for it all to dry to see the final result.

Here is a new leather dye colour i got with experiment, a little red, a little black, thinned with alcohol, a few applications, each one a little darker.... I was going for a wine red sort of thing... going to lighten up a bit when it dries, but then darken down when I oil the leather and do the antiquing process. So probably a shade darker than what we see now, but I dig it!

I call this colour "War." Now have it above the wood stove, waiting for it to dry, then I will resist coat the bolt to protect it, then "burst" the edges black, blending towards the centre










Not sure what else I'm going to do today... the slate is wide open, been a while since I had a custom job on the go - kind of nice to be able to catch my breath. I'll update this one as it stands. No designated owner for this one, yet.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Pretty stoked on how it worked out. No antiquing... I Like it right here.










After padding, sewing a lining on, oiling, burnishing and a lot of hand rubbing...


----------



## ThunderLizard (Nov 25, 2010)

DaddyDog said:


> Yes but check them once in awhile. I had the outer nut pop off this month, but I had it on there for maybe 8 months. I suppose that could happen with any strap.
> 
> I have 3 Well-Hung straps and love them! Pics to follow. But I discovered Well-Hung while looking for a strap to cure a neck diver. I was about ready to give up and sell it. Thanks to a Well-Hung strap I still have the guitar, and use it at every gig.


blue loctite helps. just a TINY bit of it.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

TVvoodoo said:


> Pretty stoked on how it worked out. No antiquing... I Like it right here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that's a beauty!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Canadian Heritage collection 😀


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Got my strap! Excellent craftsmanship! Love the design and the padding is great. I'm looking forward to gigging with it soon. Thanks Brad! Will surely get another one soon.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Three new ⚡ "ZAP!" ⚡ series straps recently born off the StrapLab workbench. L-R "Bolt Outta the Blue" "Release the Hounds" and "Coppergator" - all approx 3" wide, ultra padded and electrifryingly handsome. Showy blue and white sparkle on the black leather one, black leather bolt on the houndstooth weave, metallic copper gator bolt on the brown leather strap

Soon to strike Reverb.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Those who purchased, commented, liked or watched, and who might be keeping Well-Hung on your GAS list... have a safe and warm holiday, even if it's probably gonna to be a little wacky and weird. 

You watch this thread, you're probably good with that. LOL!

Cheers, Brad


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

TVvoodoo said:


> Those who purchased, commented, liked or watched, and who might be keeping Well-Hung on your GAS list... have a safe and warm holiday, even if it's probably gonna to be a little wacky and weird.
> 
> You watch this thread, you're probably good with that. LOL!
> 
> Cheers, Brad


Have a great Christmas Brad!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Shock & Awe militia members... welcome squad member "Lucky" from Milwaukee now bunkered in, waiting for support from
the swift deployment of Shock & Awe #67










Under the tree this year, I discovered this swank set of Runic leather stamps... not sure exactly how I will use them, but I will find a way.
Something Viking-ey is surely going to be soon in the Well-Hung guitar strap pipeline!










Hoping all my CGF brothers are suitably overindulging and underrexercising like i am right now. I have eaten so much
fancy cheese, could be blocked up for a couple weeks.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Something like this?
You may want to join some Nordic death metal forum to advertise on. lol


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Some of those runic stamps look an awful lot like runes from Tolkien.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

A WH-strap is definitely on my 2021 GAS list, when gig $$ (eventually!) start flowing into that account!! Tired of hefting that 8lb 'stealth' Tele w Brent Mason mods through 3 sets (although I haven't had to do that for awhile now).


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Great ideas Fellas! my first use of the stamp is going to be stupid crazy, I have decided on a monty python type theme, but I need a whole bunch of tiny googly eyes first. Aarghh!

I have my daughter home from college, wife is off for a few more days, we are going to head out to a local lake later today to see if we can't go for a skate. Sometimes they clear a portion of it off, family time is key... but having the StrapLab on idle a bit over the holidays, it real hard to hold back when new leather arrives!

Sent out the King Midas gold chain strap this morning to Ontari-ari-o, but in the mail from me were two Reptilian Elite hides I ordered a while back, "Cobra Chai" and "Black Skink."
"Cobra Chai" is a antique bronzy brown gunmetal hide with a bit of showy glint to it on just some of the scales. Great texture, soft and seems very durable.










Black Skink is a very small reptile pattern leather in deep black, but each scale has a VERY reflective show to it. It's going to be purely amazing when
I put it together on a strap the way I do - because the 3D wrap effect is going to make it really quite glamtastic.

Both ultra cool hides I can hardly wait to see how I make them into some freaky new Well-Hung guitar strappage in early 2021

Hope Santa was good to you... maybe you got Well-Hung! If you were naughty, and refused to mend your bad-ass ways there is still hope for you to
get what you want. All you gotta do is head over to the Well-Hung Reverb store and smash that buy button LOL!

Soon to close the Well-Hung User Endorserment Program for 2020 - only a short time to get your ballots into my annual draw, if you know how to do that.

Lake skate pic added - that's my wife not my daughter LOL!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

You know fellas, got me a few rulers and some measuring tapes here in the StrapLab, but sometimes I find it's better to just eyeball it.










Don't ask why, I stopped asking myself silly kinds of questions years ago. I just roll with it whatever the Hell happens, happens. 

Wife picked up the wrong size eyeballs for another project so, I ended up with $3 worth of googly eyes with no real use. I'll be damned If I'm going to stand in line at the customer service counter for an hour for a three dollar return.

Over 75 ended up stuck real good on this strap in progress, hardly made a dent in the bag.
Figured I'd just random-eyes them. Ba-dum-Tshhh!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

TVvoodoo said:


> hardly made a dent in the bag


Stick a pile on your speaker grill, then crank it. lol


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice words came in on the fbook



















Says Mick _"A couple of weeks ago, I ordered a custom, handmade guitar strap from Well-Hung Guitar Straps, out of northern Saskatchewan. 5+stars my, friend! I couldn’t be happier with it. By far, the most comfortable, not to mention the most beautiful strap that I now own!

Made from a gorgeous Métis sash and genuine Buffalo and cowhides. I am a born and raised Winnipeg boy and although I am not of Métis descent, I was French schooled and can tell you that we were very much educated on our Canadian and Métis history. There is a winter festival in Winnipeg called the Festival du Voyageur and for a number of years, we did field trips out to the Festival grounds. At one of the tents, we were able to make our own sashes. I may even still have it kicking around in a box somewhere - regardless, I’ve had a fascination with these sashes since I was a little boy. Each colour in the sash represents something different in Métis culture. If you have the time and curiosity, it’s worth looking up and having a read.

One fine day, Well-Hung had posted a pic of this sash. I couldn’t resist. I reached out and asked if I could have it made with saddle leather. It’s a custom fit, made to spec. When it arrived today, I opened the excellent packaging and was blown away at just how gorgeous this strap turned out. The quality is exceptional and did I mention just how comfortable it is?? Wow - thanks, Brad, you do great work! _

_If you want something special in your collection, a piece you’ll have for a lifetime, a piece that could even be handed down, then it would be worth your time to reach out to this small, Canadian, one-man-show business"_

And, as nutty and weird as it may be, Eyeballin' is complete.



















Strappy New Year my friends.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Starting 2021 with some attitude flex with a showy, badass "Cobra Chai" strap in bronze metallic embossed black leather.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Mercenary Man is fresh off the StrapLab bench ready to join up and fight with you in your battle against the evil forces of domination
(Cash, in advance). 










Black leather, padding heavy worn brown webbing, brown leather, grommets, rivets and a whole lot of pissed-off energy built right in.
Viva la Revolution!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

TVvoodoo said:


> a whole lot of pissed-off energy built right in.
> Viva la Revolution!


What, no blood stains?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

laristotle said:


> What, no blood stains?



That's your job, soldier
💅


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Some folks in the TGP effect monkeyhouse are wondering who makes a comfy strap???

I wonder.

Fun and exciting annual Well-Hung endorserment extravaganza video will be up in Faceborg land in just a few minutes ... have it on good authority at least one CGeffer got lucky, maybe two!










On the way this morning from the StrapLab custom shop is this sunshiny ZAP! Strap in lizard and sparkle for Ricki in Chicaga, a gretsch totin' lady with mad style and class!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Banished from the Straplab workbench today is "eXiled," the latest the Well-Hung No Prisoners line


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My package finally arrived, so I'll stage some shots asap. The straps have already picked their guitars.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

TVvoodoo said:


> Banished from the Straplab workbench today is "eXiled," the latest the Well-Hung No Prisoners line


Damn, that's a beauty!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Braveheart is a new No Prisoners, fresh off the bench today.

lt's based on a padded oxblood coloured leather base, it sports a black feature belt attached that has some braided sections for great texture and interest, and a whole bunch of gunmetal studs on it.
Rather masculine in spirit, it should serve well to terrify your enemies and drive them before you as you occupy their lands and claim their ladyfolk as your own*










It has occurred to me maybe I should offer some a bit lesser in length, but which can still be called "Well-Hung" 
I built this one to adjust readily between 42" min. to about 56" max. Will be heading to the reverb store tonight or tomorrow.

*Claim more than one ladyfolk as your own at risk of your own peril. As the wisest anglers say, catch your limit but limit your catch.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

"Less cannot be more," scoffed Malmsteen. "...that is illogical." In Yngwie spirit, with a leopard fur-meets-metal motif, we present "More is More" ...latest guitar strap from the Well-Hung No Prisoners series. Totally over-the-top badass, can't wait to meet the personality who matches this strap.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

So my wife and I are currently watching this Cobra Kai series thing... with Ralph Macchio. I'm thinking that's what spurred my own "Crossroads-ey" dream last night. Yes, I was challenged to a stupid duel with the devil, can't remember much, but I pulled out all four of my best rather feeble pentachronic licks, and it was obviously not near enough. Funny thing, there was no Jack Butler, I was being challenged by Lucifer himself. And, he bore a stunning resemblance to Joe B, with the small tinted glasses and the suit and such. Of course he was sporting a '59 burst with a Dumble and Klon, the whole deal. And he was killer good and his tone was howling demons spectacular.

Anyway, halfway in, I stepped on my amp modeler box for my killer Bassman tone, it got crushed it into bits. Then, next round, my amp fizzled out in sparks (Vox Pathfinder), and soon enough my guitar was melted out of my hands and down my legs like warm jello (Chibson LP copy). Dude was conjuring up some demons to claim my soul as his own forevermore, and I casually mentioned the ernie ball poly strap he was wearing was totally bush league and not befitting for a player of his stature or that beautiful Gibson. He looked down at it and was obviously feeling embarrassed. the crowd watching around the stage started murmuring and giggling a bit.

He hollered "SILENCE!" "It came with the guitar," he told me, frowning. 

I earnestly brought up that I could make him a real good strap if he could be merciful and spare me from eternal damnation... well the fricker took me up on it, warning me it better be DAMN good, or he would cancel the deal, and make me suffer terribly for eternity. So the rest of my dream was kind of panicky... I was transported back to my workshop, there was a whole bunch of burning candles around for some reason, and I was desperately thinking of what kind of strap I needed to make that would allow me to reclaim my soul.

Anyway... on the bench this morning, probably finish 'er tonight... Working title "Beelzebub," which will be a No Prisoners Series strap.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Loved your dream. lol


TVvoodoo said:


> I was being challenged by Lucifer himself


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes my dream had a bobby v.s. satan feel too... particularly the candlebras LOL - our minds are just cray sometimes.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Last night I did indeed complete Beelzebub. You got red python. Heavy chrome accents. Studs. If that weren't enough, (cause the devil is a vain MF), you got glittery but soft lizard scale suede leather rolled over on the sides that also acts as a leather lining/underside as well. Slightly less padded than my regular, still DAMN fine, very interesting strap. Big heavy duty buckle adjustment on the backend.










Red seems to be the theme of the week. Today I was looking through some fabrics I'd saved from years ago and spied this ruby red heavy duty satin stuff. Well, it sparked something in me and I just went at 'er.

The result became "ZAP! Rubyglow" with a chrome lizard bolt juicing up the front-side of this satiny thing. Looked fantastic on my trans red guitar with the big chrome burns single coils, while in testing. I'll have to take a shot of them together if it don't sell off right quick.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

ZAP! Amberglow is one of the more comfortable straps I have made in recent memory. I think it's the fabric.. has just the right amount of give, so it kind of hugs your body. Looks great with tobacky bursts and the shiny black gator gives it just the right amount of badassitude










Also new in the store today is "Cowboy Prayer," comes with a bit of a story, and is priced as a B-Stock item.
Hand-tooled, hand-dyed, heavy duty buckle set in gunmetal, black with contrasting stitching, 1-1/2" wide main strap, 3" wide pad.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Just packaged up three pairs of my Old School Leather straplocks headin for San Jose. Sure could use some warm Cali sun on me today - phone says -37C out there!
One black, and two kinds brown!










Also, here's a fun one I've been picking at for a few days now, affectionately named "FAAFO." Genuine croc, I figured was soft and flexy enough I didn't even want to pad it out. Besides, sewing through the horny bits of this stuff busts sewing needles like crazy - it's friggin rock hard! Broke two just sewing some cowhide on the nose part. 










Croc in black is a foolproof recipe for 110% badassery. However, when this hits my Reverb shop, going to have to limit sales to Canadian customers unfortunately, I just don't want to chance getting into any customs bullshadizzle, if you know what I mean.

Update... won't be hitting the store due to a decisive sniper.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

That thing is every kind of cool...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

It's cold out. Can't take a holiday anywhere. What to do? 

I know, order a new guitar strap. So I did.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> It's cold out. Can't take a holiday anywhere. What to do?
> 
> I know, order a new guitar strap. So I did.


Me too!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Mentioned the Old School Straplocks or strap locks above - I have a couple instruments with them on, but I do prefer the Well-Hung Pro-Pins of my own design. Oversize jumbo strap buttons - longer shaft, bigger knob. Many others agree. Here's a photo just came in from a long-time Well-Hungarian, showcasing his completed Peavey reno... "Bombs Away!" - Marvelous!










Notes Frankenfretter: "I would not bother using anything else on a build. I really love Well-Hung Pro-Pins; I'm quite serious when I say if I need strap buttons, I don't even look anywhere else now. "

Check out this amazeballs "Glitter Bomb" photo, sent in by Romain in France... He tells me he saw the strap first... had to have it. Then, the search was on for a suitably elegant and showy guitar. Bravo, mon ami!










More gold: Ramblingsfromcanada in IG noted she LOVES her "Genocide" strap on her Gretsch parlor goldtop










Notes she: "Total game changer. Just the right amount of grip and padding. Quality is superb, only the best materials. This isn’t some cheapo mass produced “leather” strap made in who-knows-where. Made by hand in the wilds of Canada and is strong as a horse." 

new in the shop, Shock & Awe #70


----------



## Johnny6String (Aug 27, 2018)

TVvoodoo said:


> Sent out the King Midas gold chain strap this morning to Ontari-ari-o


The Ontarioan has received King Midas (some time ago) and it’s a stellar addition to Scar.
Can’t say enough good things about being Well-Hung!!!
Brad @TVvoodoo makes the most comfortable and well crafted straps I’ve ever owned. Also worthy of mention is he’s a true gent to deal with from start to finish (not to mention the great goodies he includes).

A couple quick snaps for your enjoyment.
Thanks, Johnny


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

oooh... and ahhhhh!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Mamas don't let yer babies grow up to be strap-dudes


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

can't wait to get this thing out of my shop. Morbid, scary and as cool as a crypt at midnight, Natural Genocide has caused me at least two nights of creepy dreams, or maybe it was the ice cream and beer. 

New order of Glow picks for easy-findin'-after-droppin' on darkened stages, in orchestra pits, man caves, studios, even the sketchy alley out behind your local Olive Garden.... kryptonite powered, batteries neither needed nor supplied. We get 'em delivered to the StrapLab by a friendly guitar-pickin' alien. Still not 100% proven to make your hair fall out or cause infertility


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Last couple day cranked out a set of hair-on cowhides in the brindle pattern. Some cattlemen call 'em Tigerstripes for obvious reasons. 
It;s what you get when you cross a Hereford with a Brahma, or sometimes Angus. don't like working with this stuff much... when you cut it
your shop is immediately full of little hairs... gotta keep the shop vac handy or it can get out of control pretty fast.










Metal dude asked me if i could make hims a badass strap using some of that skull leather. Hell Yeah! I can do badass sometimes! This is going on some crazy lighting bolt shaped BC Rich Bass in pearl white. First off he wanted a white strap. I told him NO! It's a rule: White guitar straps are for SRV or girls only, and he confirmed he was not Stevie Ray. So, we chose the dark bluey smoke viper stuff I have here, but died it nasty, nasty evil black.

Then he asked if I could match the skull strip with dye to mimic the rosewood fretboard on that crazy bass. Dyeing for me is not yet an exact science, it's kind of hope and pray sometimes... err on the side of a lighter shade, you can always go over it again to darken. Then, when you antique it, it changes everything even more dark, sometimes by a surprising and maddening amount.










Until the two are together, won't know for sure, but it looks pretty close to some of the rosewood boards I have over here. Strap is called Misery. Does it qualify as badass? Let's see if he gives up the cabbage. If not, going straight to the Reverb store.

Send a some pairs of Well-Hung Old School Leather Strap Locks to Portand, black. Cow strap above with the white on it, already snapped up before it hit the store. It pays to watch here, and/or on F-borg!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

TVvoodoo said:


> Black pearl is badass and showy, kind of Vegas-meets-metal
> 
> View attachment 324237


I bought this or something like it, and put it aside. Now I can't find it, and think there's at least 50% chance I absent mindedly tossed the box in the recycle,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,with the strap in it.🏆


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh no!! That's terrible!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Seeing as it's -43 C below up here today, or it was when I woke up, or colder than a witches' tit, as my father-in-law is fond of saying, I'm staying in the house. Only venturing out to grab a few armloads of wood, or stick a couple beers on the deck outside the patio door for quick chillin' So, this means a little additional workshop time, and I'm still stuck on that ding-dang skull theme.

"King o' the Dead" sports purple-dyed skull-emboss on midnight black leather. 3" wide, ultra-padded, 3" wide, and built for pro use in the Well-Hung Guitar Strap way. 🤘💀 😈 - should be up on reverb in a couple days.










But I had an idea for a new series last night, and ordered up some materials. Something I can do at a lower price point, but still make somewhat "comfortably hung" while oozing oodles of sexy hot-rod vintage cool. Going to be a couple of weeks, but I think I will work on a prototype this week to sort out the details.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Fella ordered a double-shot of fabric straps for a couple of guitars - just arrived recently, he sent over some pics. He was firm on requiring 2.5" wide in the hootenanny sliding buckle style and wanted heavy hardware, (not a problem, I had a bunch custom molded for me). It's VERY good. Heavy upholstery cloth, is soft yet strong. I don't often work in 2.5" wide but considering doing in more to add variety to my offerings.



















It's so awesome when a customer can send over great pics!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

TVvoodoo said:


> Fella ordered a double-shot of fabric straps for a couple of guitars - just arrived recently, he sent over some pics. He was firm on requiring 2.5" wide in the hootenanny sliding buckle style and wanted heavy hardware, (not a problem, I had a bunch custom molded for me). It's VERY good. Heavy upholstery cloth, is soft yet strong. I don't often work in 2.5" wide but considering doing in more to add variety to my offerings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m really digging those, Brad.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, @jdto I've been doing some thinking, maybe I need to offer up something a bit different like the above on a regular basis. Hootenanny straps are kind of a pain to make, they take so much material and a lot of sewing because they are so dam long - but they do have a place. I am prototyping some ideas right now on making some more similar, but that can still be called Well-Hung.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Greetings strapoholics and those still in denial, this morning I'm gonna jump start your day in the very best way, with some hot pink foolin' around. 

Years ago I found this crazy pink ladies leather jacket in a thrift shop, it was motorcycle style as I recall, and I made a couple hello kitty straps out of it and set 
a couple of pieces aside for future considerations. It caught my eye the other day, and I've had an interesting fantasy/idea in the back of my head for months now... 
that needed some adventurous exploring - time to give it a try.










I simply did some cursive "writing" with string, before affixing the leather to my strap base. Call me a dirty old man y'alls want to, but honestly? First thing comes to mind when I see this colour? "Love Me!"

Oftentimes here in the straplab I'll accidentally get some silly bit of something stuck under the leather and have to carefully pull it apart, to remove because they 
really stand out. This time I'm using that production annoyance to my advantage. 










I affixed a single pyramid stud "love button" on the front. One that's easy to find. Some naughty lady is probably going to love this. Or, perhaps it will
stay in my store for years.

Anyway, this idea needs further development. I could do names, was thinking about a "Redrum" in red or black strap for the metal dudes.
Or, does anybody remember "The Exorcist?" - that would be totally freaky LOL, and I actually have creepy a skin-coloured leather too


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I don't know where my ideas come from.

here's some other recent new creations, L-R a "Velvet Crush" prototype, something called La Chevelle, and another called Burnt Orange


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

keto said:


> I bought this or something like it, and put it aside. Now I can't find it, and think there's at least 50% chance I absent mindedly tossed the box in the recycle,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,with the strap in it.🏆


LOL. Found it, knocked behind a credenza that never moves. My cat is getting the blame.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I really like 


TVvoodoo said:


> sliding buckle style


Plans to make more? Love the new Get Back just up on Reverb but prefer the sliders for quick adjustments.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

DaddyDog said:


> I really like
> 
> Plans to make more? Love the new Get Back just up on Reverb but prefer the sliders for quick adjustments.


I could do something like that for you in 2.5" wide, on some black material, how about black corduroy? 
I have plenty of this ribbon.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I REALLY like that one. But I’m not sure it will replace my ultra cool gator strap...


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

TVvoodoo said:


> I could do something like that for you in 2.5" wide, on some black material, how about black corduroy?
> I have plenty of this ribbon.


Yes please! Shoot me a msg, and will pursue it there.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

The Saskatchewan Slough Skink makes a great strap. Out west our version is no tiny lizard... 'bout the size of a large dog, the scaley hide is glittery black in a cool way. Maybe you want a black strap that isn't quite so BLAHCK? This one throws off a few sparks, when the light hits it right. 3" wide, soft, comfy - frickin' gorgeous.










Couple of pics back from Colin out in the Maritimes, who's band Roadside Scarecrow has somehow managed to scare up a gig in these dark times. That's cool in itself, but doing it in Well-Hung style makes it even a little bit better. Here he is channelling a bit of Hank Jr. sporting "1969 Time of the Season", and "Praise the Paisley" straps on his teles

"That blackguard Tele is 10.1lbs, and I was able to sling it for over an hour with no issues." says he.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Python Dijon.










Don't you just love it when a plan comes together? Watch for this one to hit the store soon. A firecracker. Might have to keep one of these for myself.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

TVvoodoo said:


> The Saskatchewan Slough Skink makes a great strap. Out west our version is no tiny lizard... 'bout the size of a large dog, the scaley hide is glittery black in a cool way. Maybe you want a black strap that isn't quite so BLAHCK? This one throws off a few sparks, when the light hits it right. 3" wide, soft, comfy - frickin' gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a fine looking hillbilly.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Romain over in France has done it again. The day "Cowboy Prayer" arrived at his door, he says he decided it was time to purchase this '81 Silverburst Custom - now they are united like it was destiny. Whoa! Seems sort of backwards in GAS methodology, but I ain't complainin' none!

LOOK AT THIS SWEET HOLY GOODNESS!

Like I told him, with crosses displayed on both the front and back of the shoulder pad, he's totally immune from vampire attacks and such.










_The weight doesn't feel with your strap, It's perfect... I think you could tag Adam Jones, _
_If he has some taste it will buy a strap as nice as this one for his LP... A bientôt mon ami" _-Romain


----------



## JesseB94 (Feb 11, 2021)

Looking at putting an order in on reverb soon I think... (first time buyer of the brand, and it’ll be my first reverb purchase!) this ones speaking to me. @TVvoodoo I’d like to send a pm about customizing a strap, when the time comes, if you do that sort of thing??

edit: meant to add a pic of the strap that spoke to me


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

JesseB94 said:


> Looking at putting an order in on reverb soon I think... (first time buyer of the brand, and it’ll be my first reverb purchase!) this ones speaking to me. @TVvoodoo I’d like to send a pm about customizing a strap, when the time comes, if you do that sort of thing??


I totally do Jesse, thank you for asking. I have a couple in the queue right now, tooling jobs like this take a bit longer for dyes and finishes to dry and such, like not hours, but days. But the sooner we get started, the sooner I can deliver. if you don't want to go through reverb PM my for my email, or you can find it on the Well-Hung F-borg page.


----------



## JesseB94 (Feb 11, 2021)

TVvoodoo said:


> I totally do Jesse, thank you for asking. I have a couple in the queue right now, tooling jobs like this take a bit longer for dyes and finishes to dry and such, like not hours, but days. But the sooner we get started, the sooner I can deliver. if you don't want to go through reverb PM my for my email, or you can find it on the Well-Hung F-borg page.


Perfect! I’ll probably go the PM route actually! I meant to add a picture of the strap I liked (it’s in my post now) but I’d like to get something like this with a few tweaks. I’d like to come to you with a concrete idea if I go custom, so i may take some time to decide exactly what I want, but I will get in contact when I got some solid specs! Thanks for the info voodoo!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today in the StrapLab, just some of your run of the mill cuttin', planin', stampin' 'n dyein'




























Also new in the store fresh this morning, a little something I named "BeastMaster XXX" - just a total monster of a strap for a monster of a guitar and/or monster of a man. 

Why XXX? gotta go to reverb to find out why!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Phew! New series... Velvet Crush!!! All four colour versions of the first run now completed. I'll be adding these to the store this weekend time permittin'.
Coffins, guitar cases and custom hot rods often feature this swanky luminescent material - strong... showy, glowy and a real nice feel on the neck and shoulder.

A little bit old an old school fuzzy dice/biker/pimp/roller rink aesthetic, but completely rock 'n roll. Series envisioned to be offered in my store a at a lower price point as a base strap, or customizeable for you - biker bling? Sure! Can be adapted in other ways. Want a leopard or snakeskin bolt on 'er? Awesome, I can do that. Want your name or initials on a small leather patch in viking runes? OK!

all lightly padded with 1/4" medium density foam, crushed velvet top and bottom, hootenanny style, 40 - 59"










Adding in a fab customer photo in from Ontario, of a custom "Stage King" strap on a guitar crafted by a lady luthier, "Ashley Leanne Guitars" which I am quite proud to have a strap attached to. Check her out on facebook.











Finally some kind of diagnosis on my father, still in hospital... something called pseudomona - which is not real good for an older fella with all kinds of other pre-conditions. The medics are trying hard to treat it, but this particular bacterial infection is stubborn, and it's one of those mutated things that laugh at modern antibotics. He's a tough old cowpoke.... he ain't givin in without a fight

Look at this ugly thing...










Have half a mind to tell the sawbones cowboys always respond best to whisky for medicatin'.. but that'd just prove I have half a mind.
anyway, any mojo straplab readers can spare for an old ranchman, please share.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Sorry to hear about yer old man.
Nice straps.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about your dad, Brad. I hope things get better for him.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Probably the last and final full-on leather genocide strap listed this morning. Maddening story. The leather supplier I picked this stuff up from has discontinued it and is sold out of it in North America. There is some available in European stores, same company. But for some reason they refuse to ship it to me, not matter how hard I beg. Must be some jurisdiction/territorial thing. Anyway, that's the story. bastages!










a pewtery/rough and ready distressed finish on buttery soft lambskin, that's only going to look better with age. 

Newly Well-Hung Owner/Administrator RVA over on TTR noted "It's been a game-changer for me - I am standing up to play guitar for the first time in a long while. The banner don't lie, folks!" 










A Well-Hung guitar strap will help unglue your ass from that chair, and get you up and rockin' so you can be super expressive and have far more fun kickin' out the jams again, like you should!
I hear it over and over again. It's kinda like a damn fountain of youth! 

Also a couple of new Shock & Awes are now up on Reverb... #73 and #75 - My take on a MILSPEC strap that is built to dominate all others. 
3" wide, double D-ring adjustment. Good leather where it counts, and simu-battlefield relic'd, each different and individually numbered.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

A number of weeks ago I said I'd send a FREE Well-Hung gatsling to my 500th 5-Star feedback/reviewer on Reverb. Sayeth Albany Al: "Been looking for a pair of these strap locks. A little bit thicker than my old ones. Great guy, don't be afraid to send a message if you have any questions, or want something different." KA-BOOM! You win a strap for those old school leather straplocks you bought! Congrats Al, here's the







gat I'll be strapping... gonna sleep on it, have a couple in mind though....









500 Five Star Feedbacks. - shouldn't I at least get a cake or something?
couple of recent custom strapmatch results came in... 


















Here's what's going on in the shop right now. Crack the code, and somewhere in here you might find the answer to life.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

TVvoodoo said:


> Crack the code, and somewhere in here you might find the answer to life


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

My new "Praise the Paisley" showed up today. It was intended for my J-45, but the Monty swooped in and snatched it away. Here's some Canadian content for you: 3 Canadian guitars, a Canadian amp, 3 Canadian pedals and a Canadian strap, of course!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

jdto said:


> My new "Praise the Paisley" showed up today. It was intended for my J-45, but the Monty swooped in and snatched it away. Here's some Canadian content for you: 3 Canadian guitars, a Canadian amp, 3 Canadian pedals and a Canadian strap, of course!
> 
> View attachment 353877
> 
> ...


My Praise the Paisley is the most comfortable strap I've ever felt.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

cboutilier said:


> My Praise the Paisley is the most comfortable strap I've ever felt.


It's really sweet and a great strap for an LP-style guitar, although the Monty isn't heavy.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

jdto said:


> It's really sweet and a great strap for an LP-style guitar, although the Monty isn't heavy.


Mine normally lives on my 335, but my Tele borrowed it for a bit.


----------



## JesseB94 (Feb 11, 2021)

Had my first well-hung strap made, was just shipped out yesterday! When it arrives i'll post a few pics with the guitars it'll reside on


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Guys sorry I havent been around much... got real bad health news in the family so trying to digest that.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Here's hoping that things will work out for you and yours. 🤞


----------



## JesseB94 (Feb 11, 2021)

Sorry to hear Brad, best of wishes to you and your father


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I’m sorry to hear that, Brad. Best wishes to you and yours.


----------



## JesseB94 (Feb 11, 2021)

Well she came in today fellas.. my custom made snake charmer (aptly named “cowboy custom”) in all of its glory! It’ll most likely be paired with every guitar in my stable, but here’s some shots of it on one of my Les pauls and my tele. Absolutely amazing quality, looks beautiful, and is just down right friggen comfortable! There is plenty to love about it, but I love how the pad doesn’t slide around once you set it where you need it. That was an issue with some other floater straps I had. I read somewhere on this thread (I think) that well-hung straps make you want to stand to play more,this is what happened to me lol. Can’t wait to start gigging again. You’ve made another customer for life my friend, thank you so much for everything Brad!


----------



## JesseB94 (Feb 11, 2021)

some problems with pics, uploading now


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That looks killer, @JesseB94


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Love it especially with that tele! Thank you for you kind words J-man
just a few pics of an ongoing tooling project for a rather large dude... it's a birthday gift his family has asked me to make...
Monogrammed interwined initials on a sword/shield sort of thing










on the back a raging bull...

Then, start cutting in and stamping/texturing... and all those darn dragon scales again, with a mind to bring it to life...
this is where I ended off yesterday, will continue on the back end today










They are rather undecided on stain colours... problem is they are looking to match like five different guitars of very different colours.
I'm suggesting just a sort of tobacco burst sort of thing... but we shall see where it goes.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That is so cool!


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Well Hung on a Gretsch Silver Falcon...


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

GREAT photo @DaddyDog !!! love the crushed depth!

Detail of the Bull after a couple of hours at it this afternoon... supposed to be raging... I dunno... looks more like manic laughing, perhaps slightly Luciferan
still need to detail the teefs










might have try to fix it... but it's kind of cool as-is 










now they need to figure out the stain.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice carving skills, man.
I used to do wood ~ 30 yrs ago.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Quite wonderful castle @laristotle particularly the rock face and road leading... great look of depth!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

TVvoodoo said:


> Quite wonderful castle @laristotle particularly the rock face and road leading... great look of depth!


Thank you.
The inspiration;


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

You know those dudes that can carve a grain of rice into something cool? This is NOT me LOL
So if I get any shakier, I might have to get a job at the hardware store shaking paint. But, she's coming along... 
Customer decided on a dragonslayer scaly motif in green/black...





















Going to let the dyes dry out. give it some leather treatments, to lock it down them move on to padding, sewing the lining etc. 
thinking maybe green thread, but probably safest to go black. they wanted primarily a black strap with green undertones.


----------



## JesseB94 (Feb 11, 2021)

TVvoodoo said:


> You know those dudes that can carve a grain of rice into something cool? This is NOT me LOL
> So if I get any shakier, I might have to get a job at the hardware store shaking paint. But, she's coming along...
> Customer decided on a dragonslayer scaly motif in green/black...
> 
> ...


I’d definitely go black unless you have a dark forest green thread that matches. Good work!!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

You mentioned concerns but...the bull turned out excellent once the dye went on.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Bundled up a strap called "Braveheart" and a few sets of Pro-pins... my own design strap buttons which are wider, deeper, and I believe, better.










today in the lab, working on a few new ZAP! "Blackfaces" with the fender silvergrill.










Also got some pics back from Sarnia, Ontario yesterday- forumite showing off a couple of newly Well-Hung guitars... plain black suede auto upholstery on this Godin










Glittery gold, black and grey Mojotone amp grill strap really kick up the look of this sweet P-90'd singlecut










He seems pleased with his new straps, another fella who says he has unglued his ass off the chair and standing to rock out due to his newfound playing comfort. You can't see it in these pics, but both these straps are _padded_ versions of a typical hootenanny strap like you won't find in a store, plus 1/2" wider than typical, with heavy duty Well-Hung ABS hardware.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today we are working on a full coverage tooling job... on a long, wide strap. Taking a break because my damn hand is starting to cramp up pretty good! 
here we have the general pattern transferred and carved into the leather with a razor sharp swivel knife










Now we have gone through about 4 hours of beveling the items to separate them and add some 3d texture










Background texture added to further separate things.. seeds punched in, texture added to petal leaves etc...










Been a while since I carved leaves and flowers... takes a bit to get back into the mindset. looks a bit messy but i still have a lot of
work to go, and once it's all dyed, I think it's going to be pretty cool. I wish I had remembered how long this takes before I threw out a price LOL

to be continued, of course!


----------



## JesseB94 (Feb 11, 2021)

TVvoodoo said:


> Today we are working on a full coverage tooling job... on a long, wide strap. Taking a break because my damn hand is starting to cramp up pretty good!
> here we have the general pattern transferred and carved into the leather with a razor sharp swivel knife
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful work man


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Wow @TVvoodoo that is something else!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

JesseB94 said:


> Beautiful work man





jdto said:


> Wow @TVvoodoo that is something else!


Thank you fellas... make a guy understand how Big Strap would rather just make a plate and press it thousands of times


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's where it sat after about an hour of detail stamping, and decorative cuts in the leather. Really juiced up the texture nicely









Now, a fella could easily just stain and antique that thing above, and it would look pretty darn great. But where's all the fun and danger in that? True to my nature, let's keep doing more stuff to it 'til we fudge it up real good! LOL! First thing this morning i mixed up a REALLY light yellow dye. Just barely at all yellow, and went at it.










then, we commenced to do some painting with dye on the stalky bits and the seedy bits.










Again for the green here, highly diluted dye, so it's very very soft, light green. And then some mahogany brown for the flower interiors. There's a sciencey name for those, it escapes me today. Last thing I did was a resist coat on the stalks leaves and whatnots, and the petals. Then I went and did yet another resist coat on the petals making sure to really get the tips good. I don't want the colour of these to change all that much when I dye again










True to my plan the resist coats on the light yellow petals made them a lot more intense, pretty much exactly what I was hoping/going for. Gonna let the resist coats dry real good until I move on. Here's how it's lookin' right now.










Next step.... I think.... dye the whole thing a very light saddle tan colour where all the sides of the strap and the background will take it up, and it will change the whole look of this piece pretty good. This dye will also affect the stuff I resist coated, but less so - FINGERS CROSSED LOL! - The more resist coats, the less effect from the dye - that's the plan anyhoo. It will also help kind of smooth everything together.

Then, I have some other processes I will be subjecting this strap too, but first the most important job I have is getting this damn song out of my frickin' head!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Sometime before lunch today I said to myself, "Self, how difficult could it be to make a tooled leather pick guard for a telecaster?"

A few hours later I was able to answer, "Not CRAZY difficult, still hard enough." Just a silly thing I cranked out in between loads of laundry.










The goal here was something that would kick up a blackguard BSB with some Well-Hung sex/danger. Kind of a silly quick carve, but I was real pleased with how

close I got to actual BSB, just by eyeballing the dye process.

Also was a test to see how long it would take to make one. This one probably end to end about 2.5 hours total, but there's dye drying time etc, and this was a quick carve.

thinking of offering these in the future, wanted to see how viable it was. I need to offer more things in my store, other services I think to be a more viable thing.


----------



## JesseB94 (Feb 11, 2021)

TVvoodoo said:


> Sometime before lunch today I said to myself, "Self, how difficult could it be to make a tooled leather pick guard for a telecaster?"
> 
> A few hours later I was able to answer, "Not CRAZY difficult, still hard enough." Just a silly thing I cranked out in between loads of laundry.
> 
> ...


I would definitely pick up a leather pickguard or two, if you’re taking a survey. Any interest in doing belts and wallets? Maybe watch straps? Just some ideas!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Sundays are pretty good days for Sunflowerin' I figure










As planned, an application of saddle tan dye helped blend everything, then the antiquing process grabbed ahold of all the nooks and crannies.
I do see several places where I should have been more accurate with the resist coat, and a few other things I'd like to "have back."
Going to have to be more careful in that regard. It's hard when there's so much going on, just need to take my time more. 

But, I am pleased and it does have a crazy "out behind the barn" country vibe

gonna let this dry for today, then tonight before bed oil it, which will darken thing just a little bit. Tomorrow I be able to lock all the dye down, with a couple of
coats of locker-downer, then continue with the padding, lining sewing etc. on tuesday.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Members of the Well-Hung Shock & Awe Militia should welcome Lt. Miguel "El Torito" E. He supplied most emblems for a comfy 3" wide guitar strap to celebrate a victorious military career and his many service adventures. 

S&A #78 is now blood-stained, battle-hardened, mission-ready & mobilized for active duty soon in Texas. HOOOAH! Thank you for your service!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today another shot of my disgusting bench, where a not-so-disgusting Shakey custom strap for a very patient customer is undergoing all sorts of exciting bondage! This one in medium blue denim and black leather at 3" wide.










I had a little shortage here of the custom order patches I use to make these, and finally got some more in yesterday, so work can resume. 
Also some really cool stuff planned for this afternoon.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Announcing something cool, gamechanging, different. 






I envy you if you don't need this. But you could have saved yourself a lot of money probably 💰 💰 💰 😅


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

TVvoodoo said:


> Announcing something cool, gamechanging, different.


Details, please.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Details, please.


The video isn't enough?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

TVvoodoo said:


> The video isn't enough?


The tone unit itself. How does it work?
or maybe I missed it? Have to watch it again.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

laristotle said:


> The tone unit itself. How does it work?
> or maybe I missed it? Have to watch it again.


Really very simple, you imagine the exact tone you want, turn the knob incrementally until you hear it in your head. Suddenly, there it is
It's freaking magic, man! I'm gonna be a millionaire


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeeeehaw!

Today we have another tooling project cued up, a classic Sheridan wild west style I don't know super well, but willing to get learned on! Wild roses and scrolly/leafy bits.
Lotta fun! just laying out the basic shapes for now... tomorrow we attend to cuttin' in! it's a skinnier strap, but still lots of ground to cover with quite a lot of detail. 
Going to be a TON of bevelling to make that 3D effect










Arguably the single most popular carving style in the leatherwork world, I should probably know this one better. It's cool in that it offers plenty
of opportunity to add your own style to while keeping inside the general form. 

This one for a CGF member, who's been very patient.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

The Saga of the floatin' pad cowboy carve continues with a razor sharp swivel knife, controlled by someone rather less sharp, but who's perseverance somewhat makes up for it, most days








Here we have cut most of the art guidelines into the leather, including a smallish initial "J" on the front end - curves, curves everywhere










close up of my not-so-pretty lookin' swivel knife work, and some shading and texturing has begun










at this point late yesterday, most of the bevelling, shading and texturing complete on all three pieces of this project, and the backgrounding fill has begun on the shoulder pad










And finally, where I left off last night.

The shoulder pad piece is nearly complete, today I will finish backgrounding on all the strap bits today, and the most fun part... decorative cuts, or as I like to call it, the "slash 'n hack," though that is probably the very worst way to think of it. It's my favourite step, actually, can really help bring these things to life.










Saddle up! Let's ride!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

after nearly a whole day of futzing... which I can't detail right now, colour matching complications etc.....
we have progress!










going to let it all dry overnight and oil tomorrow. Wondering now what colour of thread the owner might like. 

Oh and I suddenly realize now I didn't post a finished shot of the sunflower strap... now enroute to Florida


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Last couple days been working on a new set of five Shock & Awe straps. I believe a couple GC'rs own 'em

This is the strap that started it all for me ten years ago. The first strap i ever made, was for a forum charity drive, and it was something like this. Soon after, others started asking for similar, and well I had to find a way to make 'em. The design has changed a bit over the years, I think I made maybe twenty of them before I started to individually number them. Didn't start making the bullet shaped nose until maybe number #55 or so. My personal version goes way back to #09

But from day one, they've always been kind of badass, loaded up with military insignia, badges, brass stars, I also "relic" them up before sending. This is no dress parade strap.... gotta look battle worn. Burns, stains, frayed edges, scuffs... etc. I use all manner of tools, to do it. All on 3" wide fully milspec COTTON vintage surplus Korean War webbing, that probably come off some airdrop package, or towed a jeep out of the mud. They also have a double D-ring adjustment on the back end that makes them really unique, and they can go super long!

Quite labour intensive with all the patch sewing, and a little bit expensive to make, a lot of sweat and, maybe even some tears And, if I happen to bayonet myself while sewing and incur a mortal wound? my inner bob ross says... "How bout a happy little spurty blood dribble over here?"










No big deal, it's how Well-Hunginians can play authentic! Hey didn't Vai's DNA Jem series with blood mixed into the paint? Then you have those so-called military straps by Big Strap... 2" wide shoulder-hammering poly, and a single lonely badge on the front. Sad. These are guitar straps befitting true warriors!










anyhoo, this is what's been happening in the StrapLab last few days. Still gotta punch some holes, and mess 'em up a bit. If you are wondering what happened to #78, already been sniped by Miguel "El Torito" in Texas. He sent me ten of his own career badges, and it turned out real special, I showed it a while back in this thread.
#82 is already claimed as well, headed to the UK in a few days. Recentl sent one to Belgium, and another to out Toronto way. The Shock & Awe Militia is an international force, only the best of the best, (and me) LOL


----------



## JesseB94 (Feb 11, 2021)

“The Outlaw” rode in yesterday and dropped everyone dead with it’s stunning good looks. You knocked it outta the park Brad, thanks again!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Being a strapman has forced me to also become a part time maintenance Dude for a small 6 unit apt building. Past couple days It's been strapman vs plugged toilet in unit #1. Today I finally just pulled it and backfed out a rather large wooden caterpillar toy that was lodged in there. Nasty!

That's all I have to report, but its something... oh and also this picture that is supposed to represent 45 Canadian bands from the 60s to the 90s. Can you find them??


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

latest custom job... coming together...









This will be going on a dark bursted transparent red telecaster with an MOTS pickguard - I had the cowboy buttons just kicking around










I don't do a lot of "decorative" stitching because frankly, I'm not super confident in it yet. BIG strap has all these computer controlled
sewing machines that can repeat exact designs over and over and over... but while they may have 100% perfection, they lack 100% soul and mojo!

After a bunch of futzing around, turned to to be a real nice match on my po' boy red special. Maybe I should keep it LOL


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

TVvoodoo said:


> turned to to be a real nice match on my po' boy red special


That works well together.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Another trip to the big city hospital and back for my pop. a trip to the city and home for me is 8 hours of solid driving.
He's doing well... new doctor not so quick to say Cancer. He tried something... and we shall see if his idea was right or wrong in
a few weeks... but if he's right, a major bonus for my dad! If he's wrong, well, it's not really any kind of gamble, when you got not much to lose.

Ok, straplab is back in operation. Finished a few straps in that coppery/bronze python leather... sexy, soft, badass and a little bit showy.










Rose Garden is completed and up for sale...










and a new one I completed this morning... "The Fornicator"
Maybe I had a GC Member in mind when I made this one... can you guess who?










Also completed "Rawhide"










And this dark/freaky one I named "Fifty Shades of Black"


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wishing the best of luck for your dad.


----------



## JesseB94 (Feb 11, 2021)

Here’s hoping the doc is right! All the best to your dad. Pumping out some beautiful straps as always man!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Hope things turn out well for pops, Brad. All the best!

And those straps are sweet!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

a few more progress shots on this dragonfly thing... now officially called project: _*Anisoptera - *_

Yesterday, I made a pattern, transferred it to leather, and carved in a bunch of flyin' bugs with the swivel knife










Over a dozen dragonflies occur over the body of the strap at a fixed length 56", which made for hours of beveling fun today. 










I constantly do this to myself. I keep thinking in ways of way too much detail, and it makes my job a lot harder. These bugs are only three inches across - I've seen some leathercrafters do some amazing small detail work, I'm not quite at that skill level yet! 










Truth is, there are only three variations of the bugs here, I just angled them in a randomized flight directions/orientation , etc.

How about some fly Dragonfly facts? 


There are approximately 7,000 species of true dragonflies
They can fly as fast as 35 mph
They feature up to 28,000 eyes
In the life cycle of this insect, its larvae stay in the water for up to 3 years
Adult flying dragonflies have a life expectancy of only about 6 months
These insects can see almost 360 degrees around them
The only continent they are not found on is Antarctica
Typical dragonfly can eat up to 100 mosquitos a day
Average number of offspring in adult stage 60










I have half a mind to add a whole bunch of about-to-be-destroyed mosquitos on here, just for the pure pleasure of it... trying to hold back that urge. There does have to be some sort of subtle element added to this strap in the back ground, still trying to figure that out a bit, sort of a "watery" habitat thing.

Because the eventual owner sometimes has an abrupt change-of-mind mid-project, I will be asking again about finish preferences before I go to far on this. 

also this morning, (speaking of dangerous flying objects), we armed a Canada Post attack drone with Shock & Awe #76, punched in the co-ordinates for the HQ of one Tim T. in Virginia, and it is now enroute - now that there's no gas left out that way, he'll have to jump on his bicycle to escape the explosive payload.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Anisoptera continues with more wild and crazy excitement.

First, I just went for it with the swivel knife and added a whole bunch of spaced squiggly lines at about 45 degree angle across the strap.
This is to signify a wavy water habitat type environs, that these dudes are all hunting over.

Here I have stained first and second coat with a light saddle/amber due I mixed up by eyeball
you can see my tester leather off to the side, with just one coat on it. I'm actually trying to get close to a match
of heavily ambered old nitro -but if you've watched these before, it's a bit of a guessing game...
Once the oil stage hits (coming soon), the colour changes. Then, once the antiquing goes down, it changes again...
And, after all that, the final finish coat also changes even again one more time.

Feels a little like shooting hoops blindfolded. But at least I can try to point it in the right direction!










I also darkened the edges of the strap with some of the same dye, but with extra black and brown dye added in to darkify it.
I also painted on the same more darker dye on the bodies of the bugs. a few times over.










Not really a bug person, but dragonflies are pretty cool. I used to collect the nymphs in the ponds as a kid and put 'em in a jar, I called them water tigers.
They were real voracious, and it was fun to watch them prey on mosquito larvae. These guys really have it in for skeeters from cradle to grave! What's not
to love about that?

Close up?










I had a cool texture stamp that really added some a nice lacy look to the wings and with the dark body, the bugs are kind of coming to life.
OK. maybe that wasn't all that exciting.

Sorry fellas, I really did try! Hey! I know!!

How 'bout a photo of the instrument this particular strap is destined 










If that don't get your heart racing even just a little bit, I don't know what to say. Maybe you should see a doctor. I'll see if I can find out more from the owner.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

TVvoodoo said:


> How 'bout a photo of the instrument this particular strap is destined for?


linky no worky


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

laristotle said:


> linky no worky


I think I Fixed it sorry!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Whoa! The checking on the back is beauties!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Stalled on dragonfly, waiting for art materials. In the meantime I had a custom tribute job waiting in the wings on subject matter that admittedly has been 98% off my personal musical radar. Similarly, a couple of years ago, it's kind of how I was introduced to the Black Sabbath catalog, and I am grateful for the opportunity. 










This group? Been listening to them quite a lot while crafting this... only seems right I use the chance to learn more via an internet radio station dedicated to them that features selected concert recordings. Been hearing quite a lot of stoned noodling, some brutal vocals sometimes, but when they do manage to hit a groove, they do bring a special kind musical magic. So far I'm seeing them generally as one of those "you kinda had to be there" sort of bands. I think rather than bootlegs, I'm going to check out some studio recordings for the rest of the time I spend working on this strap, might be a bit less "meandering"

Band has been around a long time, massive dedicated following, boasting a rich catalog of representative iconography which is kind of fun for me. 

Though somewhat familiar to my eyes, a week ago, I had no idea at all what the above "logo" graphic represented. Now, I've learned about the Steal Your Face logo, and the "He's Gone" song which the band famously dedicated to a former manager. The goal here is to keep the SYF logo colours muted, so I used dye that was highly diluted then resist coated it.

Here a very light yellow dye to take the vegtan leather from pink to this slightly warmer tone now I am resist coating the dancing bears, and the dye-painted coloured bits before I move in with another base coat of dyes, which will keep them a nice golden brown, and preserve the multi-coloured collars.










Eventually this edges will be bursted more a red/brown colour, and the interior a slightly darker yellow to compliment a sienna burst stratocaster


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

A ton of great grateful dead artwork. Love the the blues for allah imagery.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

One thing I don't like to do but I do it honestly, is show close-ups of the leatherwork. Bear in mind often these elements are only about 2-3" across so taking macro photos reveals some rather rough details, that you'd never see with your human eye in a darkened mancave or stage, and often I wish I had soem things back once I see them up close. On the other hand it often shows me places that need some touch up too, that I didn't see when it was in front of me with my tired old eyeballs!

That said... more macros coming right here! The golden paste wax I ordred for the dragonfly strap was in my mailbox yesterday afternoon, so after supper
I applied it to the wings of the all those swarmin' bugs with the highly complex and expensive "piece of sponge wrapped around a stylus" tool.
Masked off the sides where I needed it, 'cause I'm shakier than an epileptic junkie in an earthquake










Interesting stuff to work with, you apply it, rub it on, and if you wait a bit, it sets in nice. After it dries up, you can even buff it up to true golden metallic shine.










my sponge tool worked great but it was a little klutzy for such fine work. Next time I need to figure out another way I think.
About half the footprint would be better. Fortunately, if you get some of this paste wax stuff in the
wrong place, you can wipe it up not too bad if you get at it real quick, which I did with a smaller stylus wrapped with a
piece of an old cotton T-shirt rag to get into the tight spots. 










The only thing to my eye, was that it was looking a it TOO gold. I'm trying to get this to compliment a 50's goldtop, so glittery shine didn't seem 100% right to me.
That's ok, if the plan in my head was going to work out, if figured the next step would knock it down a bit.










I let that gold stuff dry overnight, them buffed it out. Then I clearcoated the face of the strap to protect it somewhat real early this morning and put
it in the sun to dry for an hour or so. I tried to keep the clearcoat off the edges, because I want them to go still darker.
Sitting in the in the sun on my front deck, the gold was a glaring, vegas-meets-midas, seeming rather out of place on a rustic coloured leather strap. 

Then, I took a deep breath and smeared some real ugly dark brown leather antiquing goop all over, using a toothbrush to really grind it into all the cuts, nooks and crannies.
The hope was this would somewhat match the antiquing of the checking on the goldtop, I showed earlier in this thread.

In fact this antiquing stuff would probably be great stuff to use for guitar relicing if a fellow was into that, darkening pickguards etc 











Wipe it on, grind it in, let it set for about ten to fifteen seconds, and do that all along the strap about eight inches at a time.











Just as I figured, the antique past darkened EVERYTHING down just a bit, even where things are cleared a little bit, which by now I expect and plan for.
It also took the sharp edges off the metallic. Now just enough remains to my eye. Definitely there, but not there.
Shimmers beautifully when you move, but it's not an "in your face" sort of gleam.











Now letting the antique paste dry in the sun for another few hours, then we can clearcoat one more time before moving on to completing the strap.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I know you fellas are probably getting tired of this one by now, so these are the last pics before I move on to the Grateful Dead project

Project: Anisoptera - the Dragonfly Guitar Strap




























9/10 oz vegtan leather, carved, tooled, and dyed by hand, padded, lined 56" fixed length. One of my best to date, I think.
Credit does go to Johnny Z for the dragonfly idea, and the vintage goldtop pics that inspired this and will be mated with.

Dumb thing, but I really can't wait to see how the water ripples match up with the checking on the backside of that paul, and
the colour of the knocked-back gold matches with the top. I believe it's going to be near perfection.

some custom asks on this one... a Well-Hung first: front side-grab pick caddy, four slots... and an extra larger pocket where you can hide 'em
when not in action



















This customer also wants a back end cable-keeper loop, so his lead doesn't go inside and rub all up against precious.
Drilled here for Dunlops, as much as I don't care for mechanical straplocks some folks just gotta wear 'em.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Man, that is cool


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

jdto said:


> Man, that is cool


Awwww so nice of you to say @jdto I'm hoping to entertain and engage but also admittedly an ulterior motive to cause strap GAS for anyone interested. 
I won't convince everyone, but if I can get some to trade away your $9 ernie ball starter pack slings and $30 fake leather Wank the Willys pooped outta some Chinese factory, replace 'em with proper grownup guitar player kind of straps, my lowly mission on this earth will be complete 

happy Sunday my CGF brothers, sisters and any of you who are both or somewhere in-between


----------



## barryc (Dec 3, 2010)

TVvoodoo said:


> I did also forget to mention if you are a lefty, and _*specifically custom-order*_ a left-handed Well-Hung guitar strap, expect a $25 surcharge. I do this only because I know you're used to it by now.


Ha Ha


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I like the pick holder addition.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

few finished shots of the Steal Your Face strap... Still have to punch holes for strap buttons though...































Thin edge burst done by hand without airbrush was one of the more difficult things I have done, but learned a lot and got a lot of exercise with a LOT of hand rubbing!
This is for one of my forum brothers on another guitar community and as I understand it he has indeed showered at least once in the past ten days.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

BC brother contacted me last night about a real sweet leather tooling project/idea. Threw him a price, factoring in a new leather stamp 
hadsta come all the way from Great Britain, cost us an extra two weeks and thirty bucks or so. Well..... CRAP, that kinda stung!

Suddenly, I got me a honey of an idea... started swarming through all my junk I got layin' around here. 
After a few minutes of buzzin away with an angle grinder and a file... 










BOOM! This here's gonna be the bees knees. Oh YEAH!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Couple other things on different burners right now...










Couldn't really decide between a red centre bolt, or a blue bolt. Hmmmm. 










Why not both?

And... this other thing is happening too.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

completed over the weekend



















This dude has a problem... two guitars, only one Well-Hung strap!










You already know what I told him


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Dig the hummingbirds.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh-oh... how we have a keyword they can search to release the lawyer hounds upon me  

Gee thanks a lot. Just kidding! They are ok... the flowers are kind of wonk admittedly... still learning!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a Hummingbird en route…

hmmmm….


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

jdto said:


> I have a Hummingbird en route…
> 
> hmmmm….


I toyed with the idea of doing the pattern in silver or gold like it shows up on pickguards... but decided 
to go one step further with the dye colours. But if a person wanted to go this way it is definitely possible. 
That strap I showed is a bit on the shorter side, compared to most I make... it was a piece of leather I wanted to use up... so it only 
goes to about 50" maxed out, lady player maybe or fella who hitches up high

could also try to match the burst or top finish colour if you wanted.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

So this Plum Crazy dude messages me with some pics, says "See this car? I want this, in a python style guitar strap. Maybe add some chrome silver on it too."
Challenger Challenge accepted!










Had this metallic silvery black python stuff hanging around, and if you dye it, the silver kind of glows under the transparent, so it's a bit of a candy apple effect. So, not to bad at all!
Best thing is, if you listen real close, it kind of rumbles like a 340, and even smells a little like gas (which is way better than burnt rubber). 😀


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Pretty cool, but I gotta wonder what colour his intended guitar is!!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I have no idea what it is actually. Hoping maybe it's black? He did mention this would be his "Crazy/Silly " strap. 
before we went this route he was wondering if I could match this gila colour and pattern...


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

As a Well-Hung Frequent Flyer, I received this perk a very long time ago. Well I finally got an SG, and the tone is sooo much better. You don't sell these anymore?


----------



## JesseB94 (Feb 11, 2021)

DaddyDog said:


> As a Well-Hung Frequent Flyer, I received this perk a very long time ago. Well I finally got an SG, and the tone is sooo much better. You don't sell these anymore?
> 
> View attachment 368326


I need me some of these!!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I ordered a hundred each of ten different types a few years ago thinking I'd sell out quick and make my first million. They were a terrible seller. There was like a hundred watchers on reverb... nobody ever bought. I maybe sold fifteen. I ended up just using them as throw-ins with strap sales for the past few years. I kept back one of each figuring maybe they'd just stay in the parts box for my own use.










Still free with a strap purchase while they last.

I had so many inquiries for "custom" versions like tits/ ass or whatnot... everybody thought their own ideas were way better LOL

I should send one to that clapton hater... maybe make him shit his pants again


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Steal your face arrived in Cali to find it's destiny with this Sienna burst Fender Stratocaster










Owner Matt says: "The only straps that are close to my Well-Hung straps are my other Well-Hung straps. You know his stuff is good when you see him post pictures and you think about what kind of guitar you could buy to justify buying the strap." 

While we are at it, the Dragonfly, (Anisoptera) strap has flown all the way to Cali, and lightly landed upon this legit '54 Gibson Les Paul Goldie. 










Says Johnny Z, (who is kind of a big deal in music circles down there...) 
"This truly transcends craft into the rarified atmosphere of art. Once again, I am blown away." 

I showed this one off on F-book a day or two ago, in-progress before listing it on reverb. It quickly got sniped by a cunning strapoholic. 
That is why you need to find me on F-book to watch and see the show-and-tell going on over there on the Well-Hung strap page. 










I envisioned "Smaug" as a strap befitting a black beauty type instrument. It shows in pictures a little more glowy, than it actually is. 
Gold paste wax, lightly rubbed on highly textured black-dyed python belly texture. Pretty cool. 

I think I just might do this again, but maybe try it on a crocodile texture instead.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today I created another mustardy dijon python strap, as well as completing this treasure that I've been working on for a few days










Craving comradery, freedom, bawdy songs, along with guzzling copious amounts rum on the bounding main and the relentless pursuit of booty? This is your strap. *"Buccaneer Crazy"* is a super cool one, featuring a heavy aged brass buckle showy up front, which is over 3" wide. There is an additional 10" of adjustment on the tail end, plenty of black leather and over 150 ages brass studs and grommets, all on a nice padded leather base. See it on Facebook too, plenty more pics going up on Reverb tonight also.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Buccaneer became plunder rather quickly, but this one was started about the same time, just completed this mornining...










"High Noon" has a Sheridan style embossed top in walnut and med. brown. This belt is married to a smooth garment leather base on the upper front shoulder to down most of the back.

Feature a very cool adjustment buckle on the front, octagonal in an aged gunmetal/pewter finish with matching gunmetal grommets. This gives you about four inches of adjustment up front. But, there are another ten or so in the back ladder adjustment... beautifully matched brown industrial faux suede on the shoulder make this one a real nice one that adjusts between about 44" min to about long swingin' 60" on the back end. 

Another unique not-to-be-repeated creation in the Well-Hung No Prisoners series: badass, ultra padded, with plenty of good black strong leather where it counts, and made to last for many a ride with your posse


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

_A sudden hot breeze assaults you, infested with a fetid aroma of decaying carcasses. Just one wayfaring experience you'll remember forever. _☢ "Tokzik Wazte" ☢ _is a guitar strap reminiscent of a carefree holiday in rural Chernobyl, where silently desolate landscapes invite you recline, relax and enjoy all your remaining hours. _

Now it reads more brown on camera, but it's actually a green. The kind of green I saw only one time before. It was when I was a gaffer on a film crew in Edmonton, and we were filming on-location at a city morgue. It was early spring, and they brought a body in, found along the river valley after the snow had melted. I will never forget the odour. The bloated corpse was peppered with large-ish circles of a particular green colour. The colour of this strap.

I distinctly recall Craft Services served a vegetarian chili at break. Ugh.











3" wide, with oval grommets and kinda poky antique brass studs in aged brass. On a strangely green/brown faux leather belt, mounted to black leather, and sewn with olive green contrasting thread. Soft olive green lining with a little grip and a LOT of comfort. Rolled edges, padded in the Well-Hung tradition. 47"-62", for low slinging rock 'n roll madness.

Do you have one of those disgustingly toxic and yucky olive green guitars now on-trend? This strap is built for it. Coming soon to Reverb.

Also, new to the store today is Red Rocker.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Lookin’ good!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

This week I turned your typical 2" wide shoulder pounder starter pack strap into big boy strap. 










disassembled, took the ribbon and mounted it to 3" wide padded leather base with rolled edges. 









Way more comfy with the extra surface area to spread the weight. Also amply padded with grippy lining. 
This is going on one of the jimmy page fender telecasters. A similar strap came with the case candy, but 
the owner decided he wanted to level up and bought the dunlop stained glass hootenanny strap on Amazon, 
and had it sent to me so he could keep the original case candy as stock. 

Also a new commission in the Shakey series, just completed earlier today... the peacenik symbols go on
sparkly mojotone amp grill, then mounted to soft dark, dark brown leather. 










This is going on one of those Black Gold gretches. They look dark dark brown but have a bit of gold glint to them, 
so I think this is going to be a killer combo. Lots more pics on the F-borg page. 

Now working on a new series I'm going to call "Blind to the Tyranny" 










Also, nice photo came in from Dylan in Saskatoon... this is an interesting combo


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

"Eat a Peach" is a totally 70's vintage-vibey guitar strap. A whole lot of embroidered stars and heavy black leather. 3" wide, nicely padded, grippy black suede lining.
A perfect match for your platform soles, and fringed vest and plenty long enough for great guitarman poses... try that with a factory strap that's 4 inches too short. 
Far OUT!

























Also bringing back the Carpetbagger/goth grandma series, I last made these 2017. One of my best, and they 
look awesome with soft fender colours.










Got a new one made called "Bind to the Tyranny" 










and Gunsmoke is in interesting one, a departure in that it's a front buckler, padded but only 2-1/4 inches wide at max. 
Trying something new in the StrapLab... an experiement with shiny metallic gunmetal sheridan material and black leather.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Cool stuff, Brad. I dig those carpetbaggers.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Valerie asked us to outfit her with a comfy guitar strap. A showy blue / silver sparkle "galaxy" fabric caught her eye... we put it on black leather, padded it in the Well-Hung way, by special request made it 2.5" wide. We present: "Valaxy"... it's a stunner… 










Might even eclipse the Starry Night finished Ernie Ball Musicman it's destined to sling!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Over the last couple of days I've been working on repurposing a highly specialized pneumatic tool, to see if I couldn't make it do something I need a lot of gettin' done, in a faster and easier manner. It involved configuring a bunch of new air compressor connections, a lot of fartin' around with regulators and moisture trap stuff. Some HSS drilling and tapping too, and despite tackling the machine shop type stuff with a only vice and a hand drill, (got no press), and some praying... it freaking works, and I don't even think it's too dangerous. Time will tell LOL! When it comes to manly shop tools, like drills and saws and such, I'm not very handy at all that, but it's amazing what some folks can do with those things

What I invented here, not sure if I'm gonna show it, maybe someday could be kind of a gamechanger in leatherwork, but there is going to be a learning curve.
Once I get comfortable with this gadget, it's going to help mechanize some of the real tedious work, along with making a such a huge racket that'll probably drive my neighbors a little crazy. Double win!

Oh, and this morning I found time to finish a few I had started last week.... I didn't even know of a fabric type called "burnout velvet" before last week but that's what this is. Think soft, thick and rich velvet but with pattern sort of burned into it, but where the pattern is, it's kind of like soft black leather (but not real leather). Very cool. Great texture. And the pattern is a nice fenderesque paisley as well. I don't make red straps too often, but man... these are RED, and as comfortable as they are hot!










Meet the next strap in the Well-Hung Brad's Paisley series... "Angry Paisley" coming to Reverb soon


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Been working with a new material I ordered on a whim over the past week or so, trying all kinds of treatments to get it where I feel it needs to be. This morning some new success, so I figured I'd try the first two straps in a new series I'm calling "Tarnished." Pretty proud of these.



















So far I've only been able to get this to a tarnished Silver and Brass look, I think copper might be do-able, probably can do an nice gun blue too if anyone is interested. Quite a striking effect in the lights, metallic, but semi-dulled and aged metallic, y'know? Just like grandpappy's old shootin' iron!



















I couldn't help but laugh out loud when it came to mind this looks just like day five with the new guitar with that bright gold hardware. LOL, still laughing. I've been there too, don't worry. Really, you know those old customs with the slightly orangy worn out old gold? Don't think there could be a better match. 

The beauty of it is, it takes quite a bit of work to get this effect, you cannot just buy these finishes off-the-rack. Both "Tarnished" straps here are built on 3" wide padded garment leather bases, with beautifully soft and comfy padding, and suedey lining, and they go up to 58" long, so you can easily pull all the coolest guitar moves that you absolutely cannot do with shorty factory straps. Saw you try it once, pretty much giggled mysef to death. Can't pull great shapes on a short leash, just don't work.

Plus, comfort and elegance in spades. Now up in the Well-Hung Reverb boutique.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Old Sherpa joke: 🏔 The Himalayan Snow Leopard asked a Marmot if he he ever had a problem with poo sticking to his fur, to which the Marmot replied "Why no, not at all!" So, the leopard snatched up that li'l marmot and quickly wiped himself up.💩 😅 










Custom order from the "Wild Thing" series... this one goes over 60" long.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Trying some new carving/tooling techniques this weekend.










Almost finished. Still needs two more coats of resolene to lock all the dye down.

I was also trying some new dye techniques also with pro-oil dyes... this resulted in a mostly black looking-strap from a dozen feet away, but which has deep red/brown undertones up close in person under good light. A repetitive geometric pattern carved into the body, with a bunch of nickel rivets dressing it up and down.

Overall an ugly/beautiful brutish sort of vibe to this one. Kind of like a few of the CGF oldtimers here

Any dark tobacco burst, oxblood or wine red guitar would all benefit having this strap suspend it.
3" wide, padded on the shoulder, min 43"-56" long. Many more pics on f-borg. Happy Monday!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That’s a cool one!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

What's way more comfy, more practical and much more fun than a French tickler?

Why, a Well-Hung "Texas Tickler" silly! Let's ride.... giddyup! Hyah!

Beautiful diamond weave pattern fabric, combined with heavy black leather, rolled edges, 3" wide ultra padded. Got a little Cowboy feature up front in a shiny nickel star concho and black grainy leather, with some thong action hangin' down. Once you figure out how to wiggle it proper, you'll find it's gonna attract some attention. Kinda like fishin'

Black, tans, rust and brown theme, goes with most any guitar, and you'll want to put it on all of them. 











Blackguard BSB tele? Hell yeah, acoustic campfire jammer? Dang tootin'. Super light strap, strong and long! Plenty more pics on Reverb

Ok, and speaking of fancies tickled, got this photo back yesterday... "Valaxy" from the Well-Hung Star Power series, on the Starry Night EB. 
If only still photos could show the glitter. This via a custom order.










_"Strap received and it is totally spot on - lively with sparkles framed by the leather and super comfy. The purple-y stitches def added a cool dimension in the appearance too, and the backing is so soft!"_ - Val in Cali


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Mike likes guitars, so we like Mike.






note the video length. Planned? Who's to know?

Also, watch coming to the store soon... new "1969" series straps, yet-to-be-named.... featuring vintagey hootenanny weave, on padded base for xtra comfort and cool. Some folks have been asking for straps a bit less that 3" so these spec out to about 2-5/8" wide, but still padded, with heavy leather ends.










Several other new things in the store too... if you care to go look, including this paisley beast










Happy friday my bros


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Seeking a quality handmade guitar strap for your dred that can match your sunny personality? You know, that upbeat cheerful mood you normally keep supressed deep inside, that's just aching to get out?










Coming soon a limited run of "Sunflower" made of robust tapestry weave material in warm sunny tones. Heavy black leather ends, amply padded and made good and long, so you don't have to be a grump about shorty straps no more. 

Next to appear in the Well-Hung "Carpetbagger" series.

If you can still find a way to be surly wearing this one, you're probably a lost cause


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Everybody's workin' for the weekend... Duh-dunnananannanna (not that there's anything wrong with that)










"Midas Paisley" is a custom order for Bart in Cali and it's going on a crazy pink paisley/gold burst Gretsch. Is it going to be a huge win? Or a terrible clash?

The gold on his gretsch is more of an orangy gold, but this strap is more in the greenifiying goldtop gold vein, in fact to my eye almost an exact match.

When a fellow gets the swarming paramecii in his blood, it can be rather mesmerizing.
Probably have another custom to show later tonight, completely different style, but also rather cool.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Woohoo! Another custom job over the finish line... meet "Holey Man" which is now headed out Austin TX direction.










3" wide, padded in the shoulder, black leather all around. Goes to approx 62"... that's plenty long.
Glittery rivets and nice big grommets all up the front and much of the back. Big check Marshall grill cloth peeking out, transparently delivering sweet vintage 6L6 strap tone!

If you hold your ear up to the sound holes and listen real close you might hear, Dimebag, Stevie Ray, EVH, Hendrix, Brad Gillis, Randy Rhoads and other dearly departed Disciples of Shred, a-pending which hole you choose.

But you have to listen _real_ close, and not have your hearing all fuggered up like you probably do.

Also, coming to the Reverb store later today, "Shattered" the brand new latest Well-Hung "Star Power" series strap. Features a bajillion tiny sparkles that glitter like crazy in hard light. 
I mean in the sunshine? This crazy thing is spectacular. And, no seven years bad luck involved... I hope!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcoming Mike "The Hammer," newly enlisted to the respected/ feared Shock & Awe Militia.
Soon to be in command of our Austin, TX chapter once #79 is fully deployed.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Even better to be The PYTHON King!










Cinderella story... the result of an extreme creative mess up, then a somewhat heroic recovery. Just another day in the Well-Hung StrapLab!
3" wide, metallic gold on black, with hints of blue, python embossed cowhide leather, padded, up to 60"). Since this was crazy ride tip to tail,
not sure If I could ever dare repeating it, but dang it, it's kinda badass!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I always look forward to a new entry in this thread.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> I always look forward to a new entry in this thread.


Aw thanks! I do enjoy showcasing this stuff, hope it's fun and entertaining in a shilly sort of way.

Look, a cool photo came back from Quebec, featuring "Praise the Paisley" on a groovified Rickenthumper











Also today I completed a pastoral, countrifried thing called "Rural Route"


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

If you ever wanted a strap that looks like a bottle of stripper dust, Glitter Bomb will do it. I remember last year a fella in France bought this strap. Loved it so much, he felt compelled to purchase a guitar he felt was deserved it. Ended up with a White LP Custom, (slightly aged), and the gold sparkles really set off the hardwares nice!

Let's see if we can do it again... here's your excuse to grab that custom you always wanted, but advise that you grab up "Glitter Bomb" first, because this is only the second one in existence. 3" wide, mega padded, goes up to 58" long easy.










What's up Pussycat? Whoa-o-oh-ohh-oh! The modern version LOL! Custom job which is easily reversible to black crushed velvet coffin lining on the inside. 2.5" wide, heavy leather, bigly padded for comfort and made in the abhorrent conditions of my one-man basement sweatshop, (not located in Asia). 











Another recent custom, with the floral pattern, but the customer made me hand-dye it pelham blue. 
What a pain, but it looks pretty good










Speaking of blue... I've been working on getting an accurate metallic Gun Blue on this Sheridan material, 
added a big cowboy buckle










Also, if any of you follow or join to follow the Well-Hung page on F-book... if you seek this one out there, you can find a way to get this
strap half price. Mojotone black & tan grill, with sexy gold sparkle, and it's wide and long and more comfy than a Mike Lindell pillow


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Once upon a time there was a Golden dragon, who wanted to become KING of all Dragons.










Sure, his golden metallic hide was all glowy & showy, but it just wasn't scary enough to intimidate any of them other dragons.

Driven by his ambitions, he flew far away, over the Mountains of Torment, to ask the Almost Invisible Red Warlock for help. With little gold, and even less power,
he had only the promise of a future favour in return for the warlock's evil assistance.










Well, that crusty old wizard waved his Wicked Wand of Thornsbane-Paine and cast a deep, dark spell. Clouds of black swirled over the mountain, lightning, fire, rain and hail!
As it all cleared, the dragon was revealed, standing magnificently on a boulder, now a terrifying blood red!










*"ROOOAAAAAAARRRRRR!!!!!!" *sayeth the dragon... (shooting flames for probably about three miles)...
*"The time has come for... " *

...to be continued


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

We will revisit the Dragon Royale in time...

Unfortunately a lot of my day today was taken up by trying to get in to see a doctor of any kind. There's a lot of boasting about our Canuckian health care system, but sometimes it plain sucks for the little stuff, at least it sure does in the rather remote area I live in. Access is TERRIBLE. I've got some strange eye infection I've been dealing with for a couple weeks, the over the counter stuff is not even scratching it... so I got finally talked myself in to get see an eye sawbones this afternoon. This after a number of tries to get into an appointment with a doctor or NP. I didn't want to sit in emerg for half a day. Anyway, once in, he ascertained it's nothing more than some dry pores in my eye, and tweaked eyeball nerves... whatever that means, so, I gotta use some eye lube for a bit to clear it allup. But I'll tellyou, my right eye has looked thoroughly stoned for about 20 days now, and in the past few days it's been getting worse and more uncomfortable. Still working fine though, as far as i can tell... despite my rhuemy red eye, the mirror still tells me I am an infinitely handsome specimen of a man. LOL

We will leave those watching this epic Dragon Royale tale in suspense for a time, while I show some progress pics of the Honeydripper strap.

After one application of very diluted yellow dye, it took away the pinky hues of natural vegtan.










I want to keep certain parts of the strap a very light yellow... so to do that, we add a resist coat on parts that will keep the current colour, with a paintbrush... Actually, two coats on some parts, and a single on others. I want a lot of variation in the honeycombs.










Tedious work, but very important. The customer wants a lot of those yellowy/amber hues, and there are a ton of them in the guitar that is the destiny for this strap... I mean, LOOK at this thing!










A second dye cycle this afternoon with an aim to get close to most of the amber of this, some more resist coats later tonight. Tomorrow we will try to do a burst on the strap, the edges, and a very thin burst at that.

Happy Friday my brothers!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Dragon Royal's next step on hold because of risk of "contamination" on the honeydripper. Those not in the know, will understand later on. 

Anyway, honeydripper is taking a lot of my attention right now... this is after the fourth dye step... I am using highly diluted yellow dye right now, and light applications... gradually changing the colour of the dye, between applications to darker red/orangy hues and working from the outside in...










I'm trying to achieve a gradual sort of burst, added a bit of red and saddle tan, and in the last two steps even some diluted black to the remaining 1/4 cup, from the original 3/4 cup or so diluted dye I had first mixed with the alcohol carrier.

Here it is after about seven dye stages, and only have about 1/8 a cup left. I might have erred on the side of a slightly rosy red on some sections here, but at this point not much I can do about it. Going to see it through, see what happens.










Still want to get the very edges a bit darker almost black, but I have to stop and think about it, let this work set in and dry. Gotta keep in mind once I oil it to replenish all the natural oils that the alcohol is eatin' away, everything will darken down. Also, I will be antiquing this to bring the honeycombs out out more, which will also change all the shades again, then the final finish will also intensify the colours a fair bit too. 

It's kind of a guessing game at this point, spin the wheel, see where the pointer lands. I will have to do some hand touch ups with a brush to get some black on the bee bodies. Plus some decorative cuts just before antiquing will also help bring additional definition and details out.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I've been quite a busy bee this weekend. True story, I found myself high a ladder last night about 14 feet up, using one of those "Death Bombs" on rather large wasp nest... ( I do a little apartment "Schneidering" on the side so I can continue my strapmaking career LOL!). Anyway I was dressed in coveralls, a balaclava, safety goggles, boots, gloves and all this gear tucked in, as per the youtube video I watched. I looked (and felt) fooking ridiculous. And really, all that gear was super-redundant. The video I watched was made by a pest control business, and I'm pretty sure now he was just trying to terrify homeowners into not DIYing this operation and to call him. What. Ever. 

Anyway, I sprayed that nest a new one, I did. Wasps were falling out it like rain, and I kept on a-sprayin' 'til that bomb gave right out. The tenant below can now use her deck once again. And no Killer Bees, Murder Hornets or Dementor Wasps even had a chance at getting close to me. Not all heroes wear capes. Great year for the wasps up here it seems, just finding a store left with any of those spray bombs remaining was a bigger challenge than taking on the nest.

Plus I was recently stung by a bee picking wild raspberries (my fault, not his), and i think maybe my psyche was primed for revenge. Gotta say, the adrenalin rush was quite a buzz.

Speaking getting a buzz on, yesterday here's what went down in the Well-Hung StrapLab.

I finally completed what I thought was the ideal colour burst combo and called it quits on all the dye rubbing and mixing etc. This photo held vertical under a light more to show texture than colour... but it looks pretty darn hivey, if I do say so myself. Kind of a creepy/scary texture, particularly for those with Melissophobic tendencies.
I think this is going to look great under stage lighting. The customer for this is a working pro, wants it for his first gig coming back out of Covid at the end of August.










I applied a bit more of the darker colours carefully around the nectar-dripping rose, just so it makes the "art" jump off the strap a bit more. 
Again, this colour isn't really accurate either... flourescent lighting...










After I finally got that dye job right, (at least to my eye... taking into account some of next steps would boost the colour saturation) I oiled the pieces up with neatsfoot oil, twice. Let that soak in real good, avoiding the edges. 

After a time letting it sit, I got at the bits that needed to be blacky/black, on the bees, and the extreme strap edges, with more dye painting in black. After that sat for a bit, got at burnishing the edges to a beautiful slick shine. Couldn't help but notice how it was blending almost perfectly with my t-shirt!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Last thing I did late last night was apply some a light resist coat to everything before the antiquing process as I want to keep this colour pretty safe. This morning I grabbed up the swivel knife and added some additional cuts to give the bees legs, antennae, and vein lines on the wings, rose leaves etc. These cuts will grab up the dark antique when I apply it, and stay dark when I wipe most of it off. The paste will sit in the edges of all the hex shapes and really pop those as well... at least that's what I'm HOPING LOL!










Showing this extreme close up reveals some tooling errors that you really can't see with the naked eye, as this bee is about an inch across. But it's fun to look at nonetheless. 
So, waiting for the last resist coat to dry hard, then I will move forward later this afternoon.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Meticulous! 
You obviously have a LOT more patience than me to indulge in such detail...


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

DavidP said:


> Meticulous!
> You obviously have a LOT more patience than me to indulge in such detail...


Well, I am by far not the most talented leatherworker around... some of the work I get inspired by is simply magical, but I'm improving with every job!

Few more pics of "Honeydripper" as you read this it is now on the wing to it's new hive in smoky BC
Punching the all-important Well-Hung emblem










Figured I'd carry the orange/black theme on the guitar a bit with high contrast black stitching










Punchin' dem ladder holez



















A few coats of leather finish/protectant, then a final application of mink oil










And... done!



















Now we can get at the Dragon Project, I had to pause that one because of risk of contamination with this one. I'm gradually learning from my past mistakes!
even my wife would be amazed!


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

That looks amazing!!
Nice work!

Nathan


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

“She’s a beaut Clark.”


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

"... RETRIBUTION!!!!! ROAAAAARRRRRR!!!!!!"

We now continue to the tale of the Dragon Royale, who suddenly found himself under a spell of the Nearly Invisible Red Warlock, allowing him to exact revenge upon his enemies, and command rule over all dragonkind.

"Not so fast!" warned the Nearly Invisible Wizard, "if you go now, you will surely die a painful death at the fangs, claws and flame of your enemies."










The warlock explained, while he may appear red and suddenly rather intimidating and confident, colour alone would not be enough to gain combat advantage.

"Stand Still, I shall cast another spell upon thee, to help guarantee your victory" hollered the warlock... waving his arms wide, " SCINTILLIS VIRTUTIS FIT RUBRA ARRRRRMISSSSSS!!!!"

A cloud of red sparks jetted from the wizard's hands, adding a light dust coat of glitter to the dragon's newly red scaly armour



















"This scarlet bling shall add a new element of bravery to your fight, one that will surely help vanquish thine enemies!"

" ROAAARRRRRRRR" once again sayeth the mighty Dragon Royale, meaning in dragon rap: "Magic Man, you have performed your spellcasting well," is there anything else you can add to ensure my tyranny of over all dragons, as inferior they may be?

"Why Yesssss!!!" hissed the wizard, summoning yet up another spell which coated the dragon with a magical coat of armor, which fell briefly like rain, dried hard and clear, yet allowed his armor to remain flexible with a shiny glow. "This shall protect you from claw and fang and fire, forevermooooorrrrrrrre!" bleated the wizard










This mystic armor also served to enhance the warlike red, and deepen the depth of the sparklies.










"Frickin' awesome, dude" spake the dragon, or in dragonspeak, more like: "RRROOOOOAAARRRR!!!!"
"It's time to GET IT ON!!!!"

But, just before the dragon could depart, the Nearly Invisible Red Warlock brought one more trick from under his sleeve, quickly casting another spell, immobilizing the dragon and binding him in place, stiff like a statue.










"Before I can allow you to meet your dark destiny Red Dragon, one final matter requires our discussion.
I cannot release you 'til, payment is complete."


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today in the StrapLab we are manufacturing felt washers! OH RAPTURE! OH JOY!!!










I looked far and wide for a supplier to make these for me, could never get anyone to come in at a respectable price point and get me exactly what I wanted. So, necessity becomes the Mother of Invention as they say.

What I need, and is only good enough for Well-Hung Pro-Pin users, is genuine *animal fur felt washers* and absolutely *NOT* some poly fall-apart crap you find with most storebought and stock installed strap buttons. You may have experienced where they can melt right into the finish of your guitar due to some plasticizers in the washer, the finish or whatever. Usually the bottom of the button will hide the damage, but stick with me like those buttons to your guitar, and agree this is in no way any sort of optimal situation.

Now what often is the case is where fellas (like me in the past) who refin a gat and just cannot wait long enough for the finish to cure. We get all in a hurry to do mockups, install the hardware and take photos to show it off, set it up etc. With a rushed finish line, even these washers will stick to that, so *FOR GOSH SAKES BE PATIENT!!!! *
I have done this to myself in the past. Also, word is, even some big name G brand users have recently caught washers sticking to new guitar nitro, because, claims go, they've been shipping before finishes are fully cured. Another take on it is perhaps they're adding plasticizers to the nitro to minimize checking and cracking, which will also extend cure time. Who can say what the exact situation is? Trade secrets. Anyway, could be a combination of sticky cheap poly washers, and/or sticky finishes, and how fast the Earth is tilting on it's axis. 

All things considered, leaning towards natural materials is far superior, in my opinion. NO plastic. These last longer, don't compress quite so much/so easily and are not so dang thin to disintegrate if you use 'em more than twice.

I source my felt by purchasing quality cowboy hats at thrift shops, cut 'em into pieces, then punch 'em out. I can get a lot of washers of out one lid. Stetson, Biltmore, Resistol, Akubra etc. Says right on the label, genuine fur felt, rabbit, beaver or whatever. I bang 'em out with 7/16" hole punch, then another 1/16" inch hole "roughly" in the center. Bang, bang, bang, bang. OMG it's pretty tedious work, but I only have to do it maybe four times a year. Today I had me some Black Sabbath on, Heaven and Hell, and seemed to help it all go a bit faster, made about 150 or so. Didn't count exactly. Figured I'd take pics. Somebody else must be interested in this right? OMG LOL!

Here are some brand new sest of Well-Hung Jumbo Oversize strap buttons sporting my fresh-made fur felt ring washers. I call 'em Pro-Pins and these three pairs are Alabama bound tomorrow morning. If customers don't specify, I'll normally send one pair with white, one with buff, and a set with black. I also entertain requests for super OG leather washers if someone wants 'em.










These jumbo strap buttons of my own design are milled from solid aluminum, and nickel finished. They have roughly twice the hold-back surface area of regular stock buttons, and a nice smooth bell that slips a strap on easier without cutting and grabbing. They work quite easily with every storebought strap I have tried. The button is also deeper, and will accommodates your precious beer gaskets AND a good strap end easily. These are also a great solution if you are tired of doing the old toothpick and gluethery process, or maybe you have some straps that are a getting a bit worn, seem a bit iffy on a regular button. 

Some fellas just like the heavy duty look, I think they are quite beautiful. One guy called them "bulletproof." Several luthiers like these for new custom builds, as do a few working big name guitar techs. 

The screw I send with come with is a manly screw, the best kind, and a genuine fur felt washer, made by hand by ME! The shaft is tight! tight! tight! No wibble/wobble like other buttons, which will always 100% result in a loosening button/screw.

Adopting a set of Well-Hung Pro-Pins oversize strap buttons will most likely steer you clear of all kind of frustration, and wean you off mechanical strap gadgets forever due to many reasons you've seen discussed before. Plus, every time I see attempted guitar pr0n with clunky straplock mechanisms on, I die a little inside.

Oh, and here's a "plywood" bass (you know I'm only joking buddy) sporting a 1969 strap, recently sent in...










And, since you are here for the pr0n, how about this great bound tele matchup? 










Pretty darn slick.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

So this guy in Florida whom I affectionately refer to as Johnny Z, asked me a while back if I do impressions. I though, "Hell Yeah", I've always done a pretty good Spicoli, and not too shabby Beavis & Butthead (but not both at the same time). 

Welp, turns out I heard him wrong. He wanted "_Impressionistic._" Like Vinnie Van Go the kooky Dutch Master guy. Oh.

*The Starry Night* is an oil on canvas by the Dutch post-impressionist painter Vincent van Gogh. Painted in June 1889, it depicts the view from the east-facing window of his asylum room at Saint-Rémy-de-Provence, just before sunrise, with the addition of an idealized village. It has been in the permanent collection of the Museum of Modern Art in New York City since 1941, acquired through the Lillie P. Bliss Bequest. It is regarded as among Van Gogh’s finest works, and is one of the most recognized paintings in the history of Western culture.

I told him I'd think on it, and finally after putting some thought into it, I said give it a Gogh










Problem is, trying to fit the “Sterrennacht” on a guitar strap ain't easy... I mean the shape is ALL WRONG!
Lets fix that by picking apart this masterwork (THE HORROR!!!!), and carefully putting it back together. 










Once we get that figured, I can trace the "just of it" onto some clear acetate










Then, transfer to a strappy-shaped piece of vegtan, oh about 57 inches long and 3 inches wide










Now we can commence cutting... but have to remember to try hold back on hacking off any body parts for now...
The swivel knife is perfect for such a chaotic and highly textured piece, so many lines and texture... really, it's plainly obvious that this Starry night picture was probably painted in like five minutes or something, at least twice the time it takes to make a Mexican velvet painting of Elvis










Then we get to beveling, and some detail work, shading etc...










Now to dye some base coat colours, before we attack it with a paintbrush in an attempt to replicate the bold and unique style. I mean how hard can it be to replicate the work of a dude who went completely batshat crazy? It's not like he was any kind of important genius master painter or anything. But the best part is, I looked on the web, and while it's impossible to place a value on such a famous and treasured work of art, others by Van Gogh have sold for more than 80 million dollars at auction. As arguably Van Gogh’s most famous work of art, it is safe to estimate the value of Starry Night at well over 100 million dollars. 

So I figure this strap would be worth maybe like 1% of that? I'd be happy! LOL!!!!










I think we managed to capture some of the movement of the Grand Toilet of The Cosmos here, all swirly-whirly (and twirly).










And that's where it ends for the day... full "Bologna Casserole" recipe available upon request
Molson Time! Happy Friday the 13th my bros


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Challenging.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Update.... Got a couple hours in on Starry this afternoon. New dye stages of darker green, darker blue, and some black. 










after i got the edges all nicely rounded/trimmed, I decided i needed to go even darker with some bits. The original










The original is quite dark in the background, I mean, it's a nighttime scene, right? Then the light bits of the stars etc, painted on top become the hi-contrast stars of the show so to speak. Whatever that dude was on to see what he was seeing, well I'll take two, please. One each for me and a friend. 

I'm no painter, never had one lesson, but I'm trying to get into this crazy dude'[s head... apparently he painted this work as the view outside his asylum window. That's pretty effed up, right? It's said he added the village though. Just staring at this and trying to get a flow for what he was doing/feeling is a seriously a little bit unsettling. 










Normally I'd oil the whole thing at this point, but I plan to do some painting on top of the to get stars and wind and stuff, and I don't think oil will do the paint stickability any favours, so I'm holding off on that for now. 










Next up, we unwrap a couple of barley sandwiches, enjoy a gorgeous saturday night while it dries, maybe do a firepit or something, and do some thinking. Some various greys and browns and some dark dark blues are coming up next via paint brush, I think.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Some pretty awesome work.The honey bee strap is crazy..in a good way.lol


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Grainslayer said:


> Some pretty awesome work.The honey bee strap is crazy..in a good way.lol


Thank you @Grainslayer I haven't heard back from the owner on the honeybee yet, normally guys let me know right away. He's in BC, so I'm sure he's got it.
Anyway, If he ain't happy, I'll do what I can to change it! But it was a pretty fine strap.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Continued....










100% genuine "Artist Brush Set" for $2 from the dollar store! So, first off, this probably makes me 100% legit as a real professional artiste! Secondly, basically bulletproof as well, how can I go wrong with such tools at my disposal? Should preface here I haven't ever really painted anything before, maybe a fence or two, some walls, a number of guitars. I did send a daughter to art school, that cost me a frickin; bundle... that's gotta count for something, right? 










I decided to work on the village scene ends front and back first. These are not really the big stars of this show, but still important to the masterpiece - but a chance to find my legs a little bit with the whole painting thing. Looking pretty rough here, but a lotta dark moody colours. I know hardly anything about colour theory, or even proper brush strokes which are likely a pretty big deal, just wingadinglinging it. Sometimes the less know the better, right? I did watch more than a few "put a happy little bush right here" vids in my time. 










AT this point I'm feeling like I'm getting a tiny bit of a feel for it... lotta blending, and "smooshing." I'm sure there's an actual art term for that move. By now, I can see where actual better quality brushes could probably make a difference for someone who actually knows what they are doing. 










Colours are mostly muted, blues, greens, grays. Super drab nighttime colours. I do think I will have to add a bit more brighter blue on a second pass when I do the sky stuff, but waiting until then so I can pick up the exact colours I mix for that part of the scene










Particularly happy with this big 'ol cypress tree. I know it's rather dark and simple, but it pleases me how it's coming. In real life it's gone some nice undertones of rust, and green under the black. Next up, gonna deal with the blues, kind of what this whole piec of art was originally about, I'm thinking. 

Here, I begin to wax philosophical about art in the big picture so to speak. Specifically how much of a big deal to be able to even halfassed re-create an original work like say a cover of some hit song v.s. coming up with an original piece that absolutely emotes genuine feeling, moves people and stands the test time. There's quite a difference between the two, I think.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Finally completed the painting, the key to this was short strokes, but LOTS of them. I didn't get the blues quite as vivid as the screen, but I'm anything lit up on a computer screen is going to be a lot brighter and more colour saturated than what it looks like in real life. 



















I have no idea how I got the moon backasswards, but I guess that's just my own li'l spin on it. I plead... insanity!
Been clearcoating, burnishing and assembling this thing over the past couple days. The clearcoat did boost 'er up a bit the saturation levels. Really beautiful blue velvety lining on the inside, 3" wide, padded.

Took lots of pics, might as well show 'em .



















Went back and forth between olive green thread, blue thread, or black. Played it safe with black which is almost never wrong.
It's a "busy" strap, maybe not one I'd make for myself, but but when a fella wants what he wants, who the Hell am i to question?





































This cypress tree is still my favourite part. I think i was channeling ol Vinnie while this was happening. Or, maybe it was all that yellow paint I was eating. Van Gogh was famous for wanting to eat yellow paint, some say because he thought it would make him happy. Others say it was because he was trying to off himself... yellow paint (probably with tons of lead) in it, with a turpentine chaser was kind of his thing. Had some issues, he did. 










I figure for a dude hasn't painted any pictures since grade school, I give myself a solid B+. Could have made it a bit more bluey overall in the village and sky. With all the chaos and paint strokes, so much going on, I wonder if all the texture tooling work underneath the paint was even worth it. 

But if does make it feel fantastic, and helps it catch the light in different ways to add interest! Seems like it's going to hold up very well too, though I don't know if i'd make this my every day strap. More for special, I think. I already have an order for another like it. Yay. LOL! I feel like the next one will be even a little better.

Thanks for watching, hope you found it entertaining and learnifying, even if just a little bit


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Amazing work, man!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

It's been awhile!

Feeling Kind of Blue today, yesterday, probably tomorrow too. Took much of last week off to move our youngest son into residence at University to continue his Engineering program. His first year last year he worked from home remotely, due to Covid, which was pretty cool, saved us major costs, and he actually excelled, considering it's known as a tough program. The calculations sheets he showed us, man, like strange alien language LOL!

Anyway, he's the last of our brood to leave home and I swear, never thought I'd feel this... Empty Nest syndrome is so damn real. I found myself wandering 'round where the kids' rooms are, feeling melancholy... both my wife and seem sort of lost, purposeless? No real tears, as both our kids are fantastic, well-rounded, independent young adults. But we worried more for him than or older daughter.... a nervous young man, totally feeling like a fish out of water when we said goodbye. Turns out he's already found himself a chess group, been to a pub a couple of times, joined up with an indoor rock climbing club, hasn't even started his classes yet LOL!

Leading up to all this, actually thought we'd be celebrating the newfound "freedom." Instead I feel almost like I'm mourning a lost family pet, or something vaguely like that, but deeper still. Have to relearn how to cook portions, and take on all his chores LOL! Not much time here to wallow in self pity. Over the past week I've got some new custom orders on the books, a lot of work you will see here, tooling etc. So, at least I have some direction can focus the initiative required to take care of those jobs. I think I might attend a guitar show as a vendor, either Edmonton or Saskatoon in November, so that will give me something extra to build up towards.

Enough about me! It is nice to be back here in the shop, sorting things out, boxing up orders, all that.

Well-Hungarian in Wicomico County, MD sent back a photo of his 2008 Gibson Custom Shop 335 wearing a "Carpetbagger" 😍 What a gorgeous pull-together. Says Doug: "Absolutely beautiful strap, excellent quality." There's more to this story, but thank you Doug, and welcome to the clan! 










Doug actually got his strap via Paul, whom I mixed orders up with. Paul in Oregon was supposed to get a Purple Paisley strap, got this one by mistake. It was Doug way over in Maryland who purchased sunflower and got paisley. Anyway, these two gentlemen were so fine to deal with... both promptly mailing each other the proper goods all across the USA , refusing compensation offered. Can't say enough about how kind and accommodating they both were. 

Canada, USA, even abroad across both big ponds, seens indicative of the sort of customer generally I've served over the past decade. Just good people, respectful, honest, solid wingmen sort of dudes seem to populate the Well-Hung tribe, and I am so graced and pleased to be able to meet, know and serve you all.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Working on a custom order for a fella, actually it's a going to be a gift from his very caring mama... 
I'll give you three tries to see if y'alls can guess his name 










Also, just by looking at the pics... you can probably start to tell a few other things about this dude...










His mom specifically asked for triangles (for balance), and told me Ryan is a Libra, noted as an air sign. Apparently "Libras are known for the love of being around other people. Libras are incredibly cooperative and fair-minded, and are a sign that believes firmly in the power of social connection. Libras are some of the most interesting and clever people around, and they have a lot to offer*.*"

But, apparently he's somewhat unbalanced. Or maybe that's just his guitar?










Well, I dunno about all that, but I just hope he digs it when it arrives, and his mom is a good payer LOL! 
Other than guitarin', this dude also has another main interest... such as throwing cards with his posse










I've actually had this "Dead Man's Hand" idea sitting in my brain for a while, so I pitched it to her and she couldn't say no, noting her her son loves the whole skull thing, kind of an old rocker dude, so this is where it went... The old Ace of Spades stamp came in handy... doing the tiny letters and numbers etc. was tricky... 
They are not perfect, but came out pretty darn good for a guy with eyes and hands as sure as mine. 

Aside from the obvious Motorhead reference to Dead Man's Hand... well, it has varied through the years... Look at it as a two-pair poker hand of aces and eights. Some like to describe it with all black spades and clubs. But for this design I chose to use some diamonds, because the strap was requested in black and red... 











According to wiki... this hand is named for two pairs, aces 'n eights, along with an unknown hole card. Legend has it Wild West folk hero, lawman and gunfighter, Wild Bill Hickok was holding such while getting himself murdered while sitting at a poker table. No source records the exact cards he held.

Read 'em and weep, Dead Man's Hand again.... here it's all dyed, painted and oiled... I'll be padding out, lining and clearcoating this over the next couple days. I thought the short but sweet "All In" felt right in this case LOL!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Kooky tale on how by pure chance I managed to acquire more of this dark and scary skull-embossed vegtan leather... but the important thing is... I did!










As ironical as it sounds... the Well-Hung Genocide series can now be resurrected! :-O Choose your own colour scheme, I'll make you a custom version which'll probably creep both you and your bandmates out! This one, dyed black then rubbed lightly with silver paste wax, then clearcoated. Mounted to a 3" wide padded black leather base, goes nice and lonnnnnnnnnnnng for face meltin' comfort

Also... Starry Night 2.0 is well along the way...










Happy hump day!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Daily dose of StrapLab goodness... wholesome, hearty and vitamin packed!
Starry night 2.0 is done...


















|Day before yesterday started a custom job for Zack, requested by wife of Zack










Also started a custom ACE of Spades strap this morning which includes a monogram inset on the back...
I'm trying to match this strap to this rather boring and lackluster paul...










I keed, I keed! I love the plaintops so much! This pic was sent to me by wifey... Another loving spouse order....
is this an iced tea? Or dirty Lemon? I'm not really to up on my burstology studies

Also the rose and cross is coming along rather ok... no major pitfalls.. She kind of wanted it in all brown tones but I couldn't help but just add a titch of green to the leaves










Actually this strap wouldn't look half bad on that burst!










Ok, well that's it for today. Dog sitting for a friend, time for walkies. We are having a wonderful fall up here, shame to spend all these last beautiful days down in the shop. As you all well know, winter comes real fast here in Canuckia - leaves are already falling up here in northern saskabush. Happy Hump Day CGF bros


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

You're probably getting tired of looking at the same old work here for the past few days. Me too!
Time to send them on to the next chapter of their Well-Hung journeys

This one going actually almost local, to Fort McMurray, AB




























Ok and that lackluster Les Paul plaintop from yesterday? 'member that one?
This strap soon on the way to the British Isles.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Yesterday i passed SIX HUNDRED Five Star customer feedbacks on Reverb. So, a little spring in my step today. 
Got another customer photo back... a few actually... *"The Fornicator"* from my No Prisoners series has finally found a suitable... uh... partner?










John out on Spud Island, Eastern Canuckia says: _"Easily the most comfortable and well made guitar strap I’ve ever purchased! And it’s a beautiful to boot! In addition to making a wonderful product, he runs an excellent store with outstanding (and hilarious) communication. He has made this buyer into a future returning customer." Johnny H_

While I'm in horn blowin' mode, how 'bout a few more recent feedbacks? 

Eric purchased a "Blind to the Tyranny" strap _"Proper lengths, unique materials, and outstanding craftsmanship make these the best straps available. As a bonus they are tough enough to survive outdoor gigs in the 100f 90% humidity Alabama summer without being ruined. 13/10 will buy again. " Eric in Alabama_

On one of Brad's Paisleys:_ "Bruh, if you’re not Well-Hung yet, you're missing out. Not only is this strap well built, STUNNING (it’s purple paisley and I may be tacky but I don’t judge those who prefer… I dunno, snakeskin or whatever lol) and comfortable at the same time, the swag is awesome too! I get the best customer service, the nicest guitar strap ever, AND Canadian Cheesies?! That’s a hell of a deal I intend to capitalize on again very soon. Thank you! 10/10 will be buying from Well-Hung again." Paul in Oregon_

Davey grabbed up a "Smoke Viper" _"Kicking myself for not finding Well-Hung earlier. Wondering what unique pieces I have missed out on. Great transaction; First of many." Dave in Ontario_

Landen in Oregon grabbed up "Buccaneer Crazy: _"Could not be more stoked about this strap! It's extremely high quality, and even better than I expected. I absolutely love it. Thank you so much!"_

Today in the shop I failed to complete anything! But I wasn't slackin'. I did mail two out, started three others that are going to be pretty cool. The Well-Hung custom queue is shorter now, if anyone is wanting jump in, or talk straps for something (or someone) special. 










Have a great weekend you buncha hosers


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

A little bit Steve Irwin, a little bit J. Peterman. "While on safari in ancient Siam, I chanced upon this aged oxblood leather, strong enough break a crocodiles' tooth, but as beautiful to the eye as a freshly tapped India Pale Ale on a hot summer's day"










"I married this oxblood leather to a buttery tan, flirting with olive-coloured garment leather and added a webbed belt with many decorative grommets. It all climaxed in a manly guitar strap practically oozing testostersone, sporting for musical mischief."

Meet "The Rogue" 3" wide, ultra padded, up to about 60" long in the Well-Hung way


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Super-knarly 💀 Well-Hung Genocide "Midas" version ultra-custom leather guitar strap. Soon headed to Florida for an arranged marriage with a vintage black and gold Gretsch











Probably look quite fearsome on your typical black beauty type gibby custom as well. 3" wide, garment leather with rolled edges and heavy padded for comfort. 52"-62" for wrist killin' low slingin' torture - but you gotta suffer to look cool, right? LOL! 










This customer asked for cable management on the backside (a 1.5" strip of heavy elastic on the outside of the tail strap), and a couple of pick docks up near the front end.
Has a nice rich glow under the lights


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Had to take some time for a family thing but I'm back in the shop and rarin' to go. This weekend Wife Calina gifted Zack a custom guitar strap we designed together. 






And, I'm told he was quite emotional about the whole deal... "A Guitar strap for life!" he exclaimed. I agree, a fine strap SHOULD be for life! 
What a beautiful gift from a loving wife.

Watch tomorrow for something called "Elephunk" and another called "Saddle Sore"


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

few things already in or coming soon to the reverb store... the Church of the Cult of Well-Hung, always much better descriptions, more pics there

"Elephunk"










A back-end detail pic of "Saddle Sore" which is a back buckler in buttery Antique Saddle cowhide - wonderful luxe strap, classy










The Scoundrel, similar to The Rogue, but different. Maybe even slightly more of a dick if you get my drift. Count the grommets, LOL










And a couple still on the bench heading to the store in the next day or two. Rare for me... I don't often make all-black straps because they kind of bore me... but.... when I find a cool new material I'm game for a short run. Plus, black always seems to be popular, and a fella's gotta eat y'know










It's a very cool look under lights










What else can a good Canuckian Prairie fellow call this one but "Hammered"? LOL


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

"Sinistra" from my No Prisoners series. Feast your eyes on the VERY FIRST EVER Well-Hung left-handed guitar strap! And, since you're used to it, it's suitably more costly than the exact same right-handed version would be!
I know, right? We do this because it's tradition and it's the *right* thing to do!

Get it?

At least one person already described the occasion as epic, historic, and amaze-balls too! 

Are you suitably hyped yet?










It's made from a big ol' ladies belt with a floral emboss all on it, maybe belonged to your mama! Gots a vintagey hootenanny ribbon sewed all to it, and real good cowhide LEATHER Ends.

The only reason it's a Lefty-southpaw strap is because the base belt had a very slight curve built in to it. This strap works perfectly fine as a right hander, but I figured the very slight curve on it could possibly be a selling point! 

also, it's a back-buckler in the Well-Hung style with the proprietary "strap chute" installed, and a quality buckle with a decent tooth. Note the leather is not an exact match, to the base vinyl but pretty close. Hardly notice it in person.










And check out this crazy Charlie Brown lining on the inside covering up the 1" thick foam padding. Good Grief!











This one is coming later tonight to Reverb, probably, unless I get distracted.
If you are a worldy person, or perhaps one of them paisley freaks.... watch out for tomorrow!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Get your elite strap snobbery on with Baron von Farout of Trippyton, or his rather close relative Lord Paisley of Grooveshire



















It's the same fabric, just flipped over, to make two different kind of straps. sort of a semi-metallic finish on this really nice heavy upholstery fabric. The gold is so close to old greening goldtop gold it's crazy.

Sent out a couple of pairs of Well-hung old school leather straplocks this morning, all the way down to Cali










Also, coming soon... "Imperialist Scum" - a strap that has beaded flags of nine different nations that probably you already conquered on it or something. I note the maple leaf is not on this. 
I can recognize about half of them. Maybe you higher functioning brain fellas can chime in and name 'em all. My mother in law sent me this belt she found in a thrift shop!










Extra points if you can name the l last one I cut off, on the far left below, but you can see it on reverb LOL!










Happy Friday my brothers, play some guitar!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Try not to work too hard over the weekends here, on straps anyway... unless I have custom jobs waiting.
But, I like to always have something on the go, so I can sneak down and pick away at, in-between the honey-do list.

"Bone Hunter" one is on the bench, should be done over the next couple days... just needs holes punched,
photos taken etc...










Don't often make light-coloured straps, but I figured I'd try one for a change. Lotta studs and grommets in antique brass here.

Also, Ace of Spades #5 has landed in the UK and found it's betrothed, Andy's pride and joy. A custom order by his wife Di for a birthday gift... and she supplied a guitar photo for me to match. Her sneaky plan worked out rather well, and he sent me a photo and a few kind words of appreciation










Says Andy (to be read an outrageously British accent):  _"Not only does this strap look Ace, it is incredibly comfortable! Les Pauls are heavy, my beautiful R8 being no exception and this strap absorbs the weight effortlessly with its perfect width and padding. Also, it gives out just the right amount of grip controlling the guitar moving about brilliantly. Thanks again Brad, look out for more reviews after it’s first outing tonight"_

All fine and good, but a problem I see here is Andy's apparent infestation of the dreaded Wall-Burrowing Guitar Leads. That, or he's discovered dude in the apartment next door owns a Dumble.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

The "Elephunk" strap looks a little creepy to me.😄


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Grainslayer said:


> The "Elephunk" strap looks a little creepy to me.😄


I try to make all kind of flavours for all kind of guitarists!  One fellas creepy is another fellas OMGINEEDTHIS!

Speaking of which, later after suppertime I will be putting this one up on reverb. I expect to be boxing "Bravado" tomorrow morning. 
3" wide, padded antique saddle leather with rolled-over edges, black riveted link belt all up it. A hot one. 



















Pro tip: because so much of my work is one-off or short run, not a bad idea to visit the Well-Hung store (link below), and hit the follow button
to get notification when list new stuff. That boosts your chances greatly at getting something you really want


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Finished a few this morning, a couple of new suede cowhide Excess of X's (hendrix/gilmour) with a ladder back adjustment rather than the traditional snaps like the original. Lotta makers make their own versions of this one, but none are padded like mine.



















Started "Bone Hunter over the weekend, a rare light-coloured strap from my studio... in the No Prisoners series with a bunch of antique brass grommets and studs in a webbed belt, on a light cream coloured base, this one and Excess going up on reverb soon


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Long day today, mailed out a Matrika to Arizona, and picked up a package in the mail chock full of new silky dragon fabric, so watch for more of those coming down the pipe soon... plus one new colour!

Also completed a piece I've been meaning to finish for maybe ten days or so, just kept putting it aside. This one is called "Djentleman's Choice," accordingly it goes up to about 65" long. That's about 15" longer than most store-bought factory ladder back straps. Little bit dark, little bit scary. Whole lot of face meltin' comfort.










Also a total vintage throwback... I call this one "Two by Four" featuring gorgeous braided leather, 3" wide and looks like it just came out of a time machine back from 1973. Goes nice and long too. Not sure the measure, def. not quite 60" but I'll have all the deets up when it hits reverb probably tomorrow. Kind of want to keep this one. But man, as you may imagine, I have way too many straps already!










Tomorrow I'll also have a pic of some new swag that might make some brains boil!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Faithful Well-Hung Tribemember Rich in the UK loves his Sum Yung Long Hung Guy Dragon embroidered strap so much, he made this hilarious recruitment/trailer! 

Even name alone makes some people uncomfortable, can you imagine what kind of major patootie it actually kicks while on your shoulder?

I recently restocked more silky fabric and have restocked my Reverb store with more of the traditional red/black/gold scheme. I'll also be making more colours over the next few weeks. Contacted Bruce Lee, Hugh Hefner, and Burt Reynolds to endorse this fab guitar strap, still waiting for them to get back to me. 

It's a customer favourite, so I gotta give the tribe what they want!

Speaking of which, some new swag I know the CGF crowd will appreciate.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

If they could, Hugh Hefner, Chuck Norris and Burt Reynolds would likely endorse these. 
Even without their support, the sexy new Black/Gold Asian Dragon silk guitar straps will soon be coming in hot to the Reverb store. 










I'll leave you to imagine what guitars one of these will compliment best, I have a few ideas of my own. 
Heavy leather ends, ultra-padded and a roaring 3" wide to help the weight... just dissipate.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

New in the store today a couple of "Golden boys" - a strap I came up with to fill a particular Handsome/Elegant niche in the Reverb Store. I honestly can't think of a guitar (or guitar player) this strap wouldn't compliment rather nicely.










3" wide, convenient back buckler, goes about 45 to nearing 60 inches. which is pretty darn long! The way I build it you are going to have to try pretty damn hard and be rather clever to find a way to get the buckle to contact your guitar. VERY SAFE. Also, memory foam padding to tame any heavy beast that's pounding away at you.
Light camel coloured and thick microsuede lining, heavy dark brown oil-tanned leather ends.










I made one of these in early August, showed it off on a thread sort of similar to this one on another community... a bro grabbed it up lickety-split-quick. Me myself and I liked this one so much, crafted another one a week after that. An old guitar-pickin boss of mine challenged me to impress him with my leatherwork. Figured "Golden Boy" was the way to do it. As I hoped, he frickin' VED It!!!!!!!

Anyway, I finally got around to making a couple more of these yesterday and today. They take a bit more work but are worth it... now in the store. I would consider this one of my elite/luxe offerings, but still reasonably priced for the work and materials involved. Reasonably priced is subjective though, if you're used to spending $12 on starter pack guitar straps this might cut into your plonk budget.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Who's ready to get their groovy on? Had an order for a custom over the weekend, got cracking on it early this morning after
measuring it out, choosing some appropriate hardware, casing the leather overnight (moisturizing), and pressing in stitch channels. 










I made a total hand-carved paisley once before, it was more an experiment to see if I could actually do it, and it was a bit sloppy in 
places... basically a test find good shapes, techniques and such. Still ended up to be a pretty nice strap, a bit short side though. 
Luckily... I saved the paisley templates so I was able to use them again - Here i am marking the basic paisley botehs into the leather










Then I get the swivel knife going and carve out the shapes, and then the bevel tool to make them sort of 3D to jump out a bit. 
This was a couple hours later... a bit rough... but coming along nice! I think for next time the tails won't be so twisty on the big
ones... really quite difficult to get in there with the bevel tool... gotta remember to modify that.










Then we put on some Bocephus, and just go to town with the tooling, a country boy can survive.










Just kind of going for it, a little planning involved.. but I like every paisley to be a little different from the others, so it don't end up looking like one of 
them repetitive factory type straps. This is the fun part! Just be creative, try stuff... sometimes the results can really surprise a fella, 
found some cool new ideas I can use even for the next go round. But this one already looking much cleaner than the first try I made a couple years ago.










Here's where I figured it was basically tooled, before putting some "action" decorative cuts into the leather to make it look like it's totally 
looking into like @JRtele 's tummy with a microscope shortly after he gulps down his probiotics. 










We leave you with a customer stable shot of some pretty ladies all in a row. Looks like another paisley freak guy.










More tomorrow, dye and stuff


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

The paisley carve job continued today... later in the day yesterday, after adding some "decorative slashes" to give some action
to the designs. Then, dye stages...










The tele this is going on is a fenderish paisley in creme paisleys with silver background and a black metallic burst around it. The fella
just said he wanted a black paisley strap, but also gave me creative control on this, so I figured I'd try something before just laying on the black
over everything. Dyed it light, light yellow first, let that dry out for an hour or so. then lightly applied black so see what might happen. 










This actually makes the paisley textures stand out real real nice. Looked super cool in places, but a little "splotchy."
Though I think this could work if a fella was more careful with the black. maybe use a different sort of applicator than sheepswool.
Something flat with out a lot of woolies. After the clear coat, it would just meld everything together in a real nice way.

But... to my eyes this kind of sucked and was beyond repair, so... onward with moar black!










Got it into all the cracks and crannies. Let that set in overnight, and this morning a couple rounds of remoisturizing with
neatsfoot oil.










Let it soak in, apply twice more. Rubbing it in real good, and buffing lightly between applications. 










Affixing the hardwares, tail strap adjustment will go from about 47 -57". Sanding and burnishing the edges.










give it a real nice buff and shine. Tomorrow I am going to see if we can't jazz it up a bit, with the fella's permission, of course!
But, it's one of those risk/reward sort of scenarios. We shall see!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok... so I black-dyed and clearcoated a couple of test, stamp practice pieces with a product called "super sheen" to seal the black down. Then I mixed up some black/silver sparkles at a ratio of about 3:1, added a bit of water and some clear acrylic sealer and water to keep it from drying out too quick. Took it to the test pieces with some good smearage










Wiped it off and let it dry.










As I hoped the sparkle medium stays in the nooks pretty nice. But man-oh-man working with sparkle is crazy! Just a little tiny bit and it's suddenly everywhere LOL - This is the showy tele we are strapping. I'm told it's not cream paisleys, more a pewter.










But perhaps the finish will "warm" over time, i suspect it will. Don't think I use cream thread, gray instead for the stitching, though creme would pop the fretboard. I think we need to keep the guitar the main event here.

Anyway, with the customers blessing I embarked upon sparkling the strap, just enough to take it from being plain ol' black, to what I would call "Showman's Black" if you get my drift. Silver to black glitter ratio about 10:1 I don't know what's right, or wrong. Never done this before. Hell I'm not sure if anyone has tried anything like this.

First I masked off the stitching channels because i didn't want to get a bunch of sparkle all stuck up in there.
Then, I went to town, smearing my ugly black magic concoction all over the dang thing










rubbed 'er in real good, then wiped it off and let it all dry out for a couple hours.










Got just enough glitz to it you can see it from about 15 feet away, a hint of glint to 'er. It's kind of exactly what
I was hoping for, not really super cray bling, just enough to catch the eye, the imagination... makes you want to look a bit closer.










Locked it all down with a couple coats of clear leather finish, laying it down a bit heavier in the crevasses.
Nobody wants to get stripper dust all over them, unless there's good reason behind it. Come to think of it, this strap
might be a real good alibi for the dude who ordered it. Hmmmmm 

Don't really come through in still pics very good. Even the video don't show it so well, but better.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice stuff, Brad!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

For the Well-Hung Posse, all my stage swaggerin' CGF friends, LARPing or not.... Hope your photo made the cut if you sent one in. 
Sorry couldn't use 'em all in, had to pick from the nicest ones, best resolutions etc.

StrapGAS enablement video


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Things are getting dark here in the StrapLaboratory


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh-oh! Painful reminder to slow down with the super sharp tools? Legal documentation of an unfortunate workplace accident? 
Knarly cougar on the loose in the neighborhood? No, no and NO!










It's my second Regan strap this week, but this time I'd figure I'd put my macabre boyhood hobby/skills to work with some hollywood style special effects on the strap. 
Just like what they done to poor Linda Blairs' face for the movie. I can't figure out how to make it puke green all over you... probably for the best anyway.
Anyone remember Fangoria Magazine? I was a fan. So here's a strap featuring some hateful hackin' 'n gashin' into the skin in nasty ways. 










Also new off the bench and already in the store ... "Warhorse" just finished today, very cool. 










This is the kind of Chad strap all your other straps will probably detest (Unless you are already a Well-Hung guitarist). When you are not looking, It's going to make fun of all of them, flexing, berating and belittling them just with it's very presence. It's what it was made to do. Be superior in every way.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

"The Huntsman" guitar strap may remind you of the intoxicating aroma of spent gunpowder and outdoorsy success!
Two black buckles, fawn and mahogany leather, and all the padding you expect from a Well-Hung sling for your steady six-stringed rifle.










I kind of imagined this to be an elegant outdoorsman's sort of thing, in the Browning clothing line sort of aesthetic in time for the season.

Yesterday while driving my father in to Edmonton for an MRI checkup, we slowed down to watch a pair of whitetail bucks engaged in serious
"Come at me bro!" action just 75 yards off the highway. They were locked and bolting and twisting furiously.

Both were younger, but it seemed a spirited and fair fight, what little we say. Neither of us had ever spotted that before in the wild, i've wasted domesticated deer do it tho


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

This one fresh off the bench this morning is called "Opry" Features an embossed western full grain leather belt, with
horsie heads, Sheridan style "tooling" and showy lacing. I added to it with saddle coloured oil tan leather, contrasting stitching,
rolled edges, 3" wide padded, good nose and tail ends etc.

This belt is an example of "factory" tooling. That is, I did not do the tooling, it was probably pressed into the belt by a
roller sort of affair. Watch what you are getting if any manufacturer says "hand tooled." Very often it is an outright lie. 










I have it on good authority this strap will give you a 37% postive boost in your nasal twang and yodellin' skillz


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Things have been a bit slow in the StrapLab... I've been more concerned with the concept of "Not freezing my Effing Ass Off This Winter" over the past week.
As of about an hour ago, 3 cords split and stacked somewhat neatly in and around my woodshed!










About 1/3 aspen, 1/3 spruce, 1/3 tamarack. Been working pretty good, if I do say so myself. Any of you fellas actually weared right through a set of leather work gloves before, you know.
After the first day I felt like a 75 year old man. Today, I feel like I'm thirty! Yes!

Near my other shed, I spotted our birdbath all filled up with leaves. I had dropped this whitetail shed in there in the spring, and found the birds like to set on it in between dunks
Looked kinda cool and I had my phone with me so I snapped one.










This image speaks to me of fall in several different ways. It is my favorite season.
Oh, and while we are here, some work has gone on in the StrapLab. Restocked a couple of these...










We told that b!tch Carol Baskins we only harvest abundant synthetic Leopards for these Wild Thing straps, and she believed us!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

It's not too often I'll do a tooling job without having someone order something up, but last night this was in my head, and I couldn't get it out!
Only one thing to do in this case, work through it.










Was actually chatting with a TTR brother here, discussing strap ideas and I pitched him something with tooled chain links down the length of the strap. 
I don't think he was super keen on the idea, but well, I figured it might be cool and fun to try... probably somebody will buy this anyway. |Above, carved into the leather, 
below, mostly done beveling out the subject from the background to give it that 3D effect










Now various guitar players have tried using actual metal chain to suspend guitars, probably successfully but man, that can't be too comfortable, right? 
So, I figured why not see if we get that aesthetic with big heavy leather, and massive 3" links? Actual chain this size would probably weigh 15 pounds by itself.

I figured I'd break it up a bit for interest, and tool in one chain link on the verge of failing, just because I felt it needed a little drama. Everyone digs a little drama. 
Also, you can see here I used a backgrounder tool to distress up the background which makes the chain jump out a bit more even.










I got to thinking of something in I could carve into the tail strap for a little extra interest, while making all these links. Ended up inventing my own Viking proverb. 
It's not a real Norse saying probably, but it's absolutely a universal truth. Maybe you folks up on your Runic alphabets, or code decipherin' can translate! 
Man, I remember the hours I spent figuring out all the runic writing on the Diary of a Madman cover and sleeve when i was a teen, fun times.










To my main workbench for dye, coming along nicely!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

How about some genuine Canadian Content? BOOM!










other than the new Limited Edition Red/Black flannel "Canucklehead" guitar straps, there are a dozen other hoser-ish items here. 
You fellas should be able to pick 'em out easy.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Watch "Zeal For Teal," a new Star Power series strap, to hit the Well-Hung Strapateria on reverb in the next couple days... Monster!










So much flash and sparkle, they won't even notice all the clams you dropped - (maybe I should keep it!)










Also, "Too Heavy" is almost ready for sale... just putting a couple of final finish coats on it. highest quality vegtan at 2-3/4" wide, hand-tooled, lightly padded, with a made up Viking proverb in runic letters on the tail strap whih speaks of different types of axes and possible damage potential










And, I watched the recent ZZ Top rockumentary. Was entranced by some Texas/western flash matching straps Dusty and Billy were sporting during some "Live" bridge bits.
Tried my hand at making something similar, it's gonna be lit! Almost ready, and the Well-Hung version will be exponentially more comfortable, as you would expect.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Fella wanted to incorporate black leather, a triangle motif (to match fretboard inlays), in a different theme to somehow accent his zebra pupped supershred strat
I suggested the salt 'n pepper grill for the black/creme scheme, and adding the leather on top added a super funky texture. I believe he's another one of them
Marshall disciples, so this should work well for him

"Down With It" is totally going to look real great with his ibby










Just a little reminder... if you are aching to be Well-Hung, perhaps pointing your dearest wife, (or mistresses/boy toy, no judging),
towards the reverb site for seasonal gift giving, might address at least a few of the world's solveable problems!

Also, custom leather work, tooling, initials, fancy straps etc... probably a good idea to start thinking, reaching out to me now for the real cool personalized stuff.
I'm not anticipating any big seasonal rush... but I also don't want to leave anyone shamefully drunk and in tears under the tree this year like I was
last year. 🥴


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Yo ho ho and a bottle 'o rum! 
Booty-chasing bad boy pirate types will want to keep a spyglass on "Blackbeard." Coming to the Well-Hung shop soon, (once my road trip to visit the in-laws is complete).


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Had some black grey and white hot rod flame fabric kicking 'round the shop... Cool fabric, but a little bit of air-brushing with some red/ yellow dye juiced it up kinda nice. Made this thing pretty darn lit! Gonna call it "licks"


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Brad, have you ever considered doing a batch of gold-anodized Pro-Pins? I’d like to add a set to my LP Custom, but it’s better to look good than to feel good, you know? Not sure if the aluminum can hang with the sexy gold hardware 

Here’s my Well-Hung 1969 in action helping the 9.5 lb Custom feel comfy as anything.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

@jdto I'd do it, but I only get maybe 250 pairs made every couple of years due to the current demand, and it would probably take me 10 years to sell that many in gold. 
Maybe someday when these things get some traction and I know I can sell maybe 250 pairs in a year.... It'd probably be not that expensive to get a set anodized locally.

Who here is yet-to-be convinced, but ready to graduate from painful starter pack straps to one worthy of a serious rig?
Watch out for a "Flak" attack coming later today to the Reverb Strapateria, soon to join over a hundred other ultra-comfortable, beautiful and original hand-made Well-Hung guitar strap creations










"Flak" is a No Prisoners Series one-only unique strap featuring thick gray cowhide, and a securely sewn woven feature belt in metallic gunmetal and black, with a few nickel rivets thrown on for good measure. Rolled edges for neck comfort, thick but compressy padding, and goes real nice and long from 47" to about 62" if you need that much! Most store-boughts are only good for about ten inches less, leaving many disappointed or angry.

While at the shop (link in my sig), why not peruse some of the feedbacks, readin' just like these or even better...

_"Another magnificent work of wearable art. This "genocide" strap is awesome. The blood splatter just takes it over the top. It is very well made, nicely padded, and the bottom lining is just sticky enough. this is my third Well-Hung strap, and they are worth every penny. Keep up the great work!" Frank in North Carolina

"Now this is a strap! Super comfortable and very well made. I put it on my Fender Jazz Texas tea with a maple neck and it looks spectacular. Also, thanks for all the extras! I’ll be wearing my toque proudly this winter. You Rock" Robert in Massachusetts

"The most comfortable and beautiful strap possible!!! Best seller on Reverb! Many thanks for the hat, rag, picks and Cheezies!! The Cheezies were awesome too!" Adrian in North Carolina

"Gorgeous, over-the-top cool guitar strap. Very happy with it, it’s awesome!" Tom in California








_


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

TVvoodoo said:


> @jdto I'd do it, but I only get maybe 250 pairs made every couple of years due to the current demand, and it would probably take me 10 years to sell that many in gold.
> Maybe someday when these things get some traction and I know I can sell maybe 250 pairs in a year.... It'd probably be not that expensive to get a set anodized locally.


I hear you, man. I'll have to look into getting that done. I've seen some videos about home anodizing, so I'll also look into how complicated that is.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Get a gold coloured sharpie.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> Get a gold coloured sharpie.


@jdto you know what... a yellow sharpie on the aluminum would give the appearance of gold, at least closer than straight aluminum.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

My latest Well-Hung acquisition has found its place on my Monty Bluesmaster and I’d say it’s a pretty darn nice pairing!









If you don’t have a Well-Hung strap, you’re missing out. My 9 lb 6 oz Custom rides comfortably for hours with the paisley 69 beauty.









I now officially have all of my electrics Well-Hung. The Wall of Well-Hung looks pretty good and it’s missing the TV Yellow Monty.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

If this ain't worth a couple endorserment ballots I dunno what is! OMG!! Thank you JD for this amazing showcase of beauties I am so proud to be able help you enjoy to the very fullest.

Having a mediocre month and wife has put the screws to me... so go see the Reverb store over the next couple of weeks.... I put a whole bunch of stock at reduced prices Mention you're Guitars Canada brethren for a bonus Well-Hung toque!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

OMG, I normally don't sideline projects for so long, my apologies to any subscribers left waiting.

I have been messing around in the background, trying to find a way to do what I want to do. My experimentations weren't working so good, so after a bunch of fails, this project became uninspiring and just sat on the shelf taunting me, while I worked other things. 

However, a month ago, I hitched up my britches and started again, with some new ideas, and deep resolve to move the ball forward. I have paper cutouts here, to plan my fresh take on a sort of pink paisley telecaster










Call me crazy, my goal here is a paramecium / amoeba top laid out totally in small glittery glass rhinestones. What could be more gaudy / showy, and over-the-top sparkly than a Paisley Royale? I dunno. This is 100% why I am doing it. 

In anticipation, I had already purchased approx 15,000 synthetic gems in various colours, pinks, greens etc. Come in bags of like 1400 or so, normally used in the ladies nail decoration business. Super sparkly/glittery for the size. But, finding a way to make them stick to the silver metallic paint to my satisfaction was a major hurdle. Just not enough tooth, after various types of glue tried. Another major hurdle which soon arose early during the process, was the simple handling and placing of the gems. They are super teeny, and my eyes ain't as good as I though no more, my fingers all-too fumbly. Pick one up, then go to set it home, and you find it disappears into nowhere. How do they do this?

I mean, look at these little buggers! A dozen of them fit in a 1" line, so just slightly larger than 1/16th inch ea. 










Finally, for them to stick, I figured I'd just lightly brush the receiving surface with a wire brush, and give it a light coat of glitter glue. This seemed to give the surface enough "tooth" for decent glue-grab. Then, the search was on to find an adhesive that would allow me a enough working time, before I would find myself throwing my hands up in frustration as they would stick practically everywhere I didn't want them too... That took some figuring, even though the answer was practically right in front of me.










Now years ago I did a guitar once in much larger dollar store sticky plastic rhinestones which came in convenient strips, so a bit of the learning curve was solved for me on this, the basic "how to". As I found, the first job is to get all the basic outlines of the body set, work your way all around the hardware (trying to avoid anything sticking to it). Once that is done, then you can fill in towards the middle.



















Tedious work. I would be embarrassed to reveal how many hours went into this. But, patience is a virtue and I've been picking away at it an hour or two here, and hour there.... By my estimation, this double row around the outside
in light pink took somewhere around 900 stones, each one individually placed. But, once you get all the outlines safely done, then it starts to get more fun.

Now the pattern of the paisley will the biggest challenge.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Man, you must have some kind of patience! That's gonna be a sight to behold when it's done.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

jdto said:


> Man, you must have some kind of patience! That's gonna be a sight to behold when it's done.


I sure wish still photos adequately conveyed the glitter... even the small amount done is already striking


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Worked this morning on it for a bit. I am finding that it takes me about an hour per paisley "buta" as they are called.


Couple of things slowing me down are getting the needed gems right side up so I can grab them, then actually easily picking them up. A helpful dude on another forum let me know there's an actual tool for grabbing these things up, a pen type thing with sort of a sticky (maybe staticky?) end. I experimented a bit and found a shaved down popsicle stick, with just a dab of moisture on the end, grabs these up pretty nice, and is super helpful in facilitating accurate placement

Haven't found a way to get them all right side up yet. There are special trays for rhinestones with pointed backs but these jewels have flat backs. I'm using a product used in craft/jewellery making even dentistry for adhesive... called UV activated resin/glue. Dries pretty hard and clear under UV light, otherwise stays wet. This gives a fella decent working and jewel placing window. I'm working on about one square inch at a time for the most part.

I have this small UV led pen tool... for pressing them down individually










and this larger 6 LED light for a larger sections and a longer cure time










Got the lower bout done last night and am now working on bits around the control plate area. 

I can see I'm going to run out of white stones... seriously underestimated how many I'm going to need... have already ordered more. I had 3,000 of them. I ordered another 3,000. No big, they cost about $2.50 for a package of 1,440.










Sure wish the glitter translated via photos. I'll have to do a vid sometime and post it. 

They seem pretty secure. The edges are going to need extra resin attention to smooth them off. I'm thinking once I have all the designs in place, I will just paint the whole thing with a final layer of the resin, and cure that, to help lock everything down and smooth it all off a bit more. It's not uncomfortably rough, because these are really tiny stones, and I'm not looking for a glassy finished top. Just want to protect them from damage and accidentally peeling off. 

In hindsight, I think if a fellow did a shallow router carve into the top of a guitar, even a dremel in, particularly around the edge, may have been a better way to go. In fact, if a fella did the whole thing, route the whole top down about 3/16ths of an inch, except around the control plate, bridge, pick guard parts, you could just pour resin over everything to lock it down. This way you could get pretty close to a glass smooth top.

Lots of guitar refinishers are working with the chemical mix epoxies or this UV resin for fabric tops etc.

Knew a fellow who was finishing tops with this method, probably routing down 1/4" or so, filling the space with beer bottle caps, then pouring acrylic clear resin to cover and level off the top.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

You’re clearly going insane.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

First off, happy Thanksgiving to my American Brothers and sisters who might be wandering around GC... I know there are a few










Also want to give a quick shout-out to my brother Rob over at Vintage Music in Lloydminster, Alberta. I took some Well-Hung straps over to him last week, and he was interested! 
Actually, the last set he picked up from me, well, he tells me he done pretty good on them, so was real eager to look at more. One of the fellows that works there talks up the one he bought
pretty good too, he tells me. His store is only one of three stores that have featured my straps in person, along with Stang Guitars in Edmonton, and 5 Star music in Cold Lake, Alberta










Anyway, Ol Robbie had a time picking out three he really liked and left four off to the side. Said business was a little slow for him to pick up any more. That was when I spied a something real attractive hanging on the wall way in the back of the store. He noticed the hypnotic GAS affect it had on me, and well, let's just say I left the store with no straps, a Korean Hamer DC sunburst, and a some decent walking around money on the side. He's got some cool local handmade strap stock for Xmas, everybody happy! If you are ever in the area, go check out his store... he's got fantastic gear taste.

You know, makes sense to me to give a nice deal to these Mom + Pop fellas, they need some meat on the bone to make a profit. In return, I get some exposure to shopping musicians.
I have a lot of stock right now too... another reason why I decided to put a good number of my wares up ON SALE on Reverb right now it you go check, and a bunch for Black Friday too. 

The Paisley Royal project continues, as I get time for it, here's a little video sneek peek


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Very sparkly, indeed!


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

... hope that resin topcoat locks 'em all down; just don't strum too hard or you may have flying rhinestones in orbit all around you! (Actually that may be a great stage act!)


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

DavidP said:


> ... hope that resin topcoat locks 'em all down; just don't strum too hard or you may have flying rhinestones in orbit all around you! (Actually that may be a great stage act!)


Until someone puts an eye out.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Last night I completed all the base paisley shapes with at least one row of gems. Decided to reconfigure my design a bit for maximum "paisley dance" on the upper back bridge plate requiring me to remove some of the white double border crystals. I now can say with confidence these stones are attached to this surface REAL DAMN GOOD! And, when they are all one solid mass, even quite a bit stronger yet, I figure.










Now my approach will be to fill each of the shapes in the same sort of scheme I've established. Going to lay off filling outside with the white stones 'til the others ordered come in so I can mix them all together in one batch just in case the new ones end up a bit different in colour or size.

Going to make a few more of the little floral elements between the paisleys, probably come up with one more sort of fill element for a more interest adding on to the larger butas. Need to resist the strong temptation to add a bunch more colours such as purple / yellow / blues. I think it's best to stick with a theme. It's nutty enough already... no need to make it even more so.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Got a couple hours on it today. General progress shots.










So far I have not yet suffered the involuntary giggling like a 13 year-old girl, but a slight giddiness has been detected more than once.










Another key concern is probably soon the Tone Police are gonna get wind of this operation.

Probably can expect some guitar forum do-gooder will be squeal on me.... "How can that tonewood even breathe under all those rocks and goop?" He'll exclaim on the National Tone Abuse Hotline

"It's a dang guitar TRAVESTY! He's slowly smothering that poor thing to DEATH! This here is a telecaster outrage and this man MUST BE STOPPED!"

Soon, the battering ram at the door, search and seizure warrant
Cease / desist order, maybe even the dreaded cuffs and leg-irons.










Frankly right now, I see this as a race against time, but I might just be a little paranoid.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I fully know you folks are here for straps, not telecaster project mucking about all the time! I have been a bit busy ferrying my parents back and forth to medical appointments and fulfilling some strap orders, so I unfortunately haven't been building much last few days. But, some photos are coming back from happy dudes!

How about this one in Mississauga? Black and Blue 1969 series strap on a Tuxedo strat. Classy!










Then we have this other poor sumgun, somehow managing to endure the shame of owning these sorry entry level gats, such as a white Custom. 
If that ain't bad enough, he also has to bear the ownership burden of this lowly R8 bourbon burst beater.










Some fellas just can't seem to catch a break. At least they now have decent Well-Hung "Snakes in my Brain" straps, makes 'em both a little bit worth owning. LOL!

Quick tele project shot, for those interested... 










Where it sits today. Probably finish the last two paisleys tonight, then shelf this for a bit 'til the rest of the white gems I ordered come in. 
Decided, just for my own interest, and knowledgemental benefits or detriments, to do an estimated visual tally of the number of gems in one set (pair) of paisley butae.

Give or take around twenty-ish or so, I estimate about 850 individual crystals make up each paisley pairing. So, figuring just for amoebas alone, approx 8,000 stones. Then, via a visual calculation of the total top surface area, I deduce with some confidence the paisleys eat up a tad more than 1/3 total space. Finally, my rusty mental abacus tells me when this is done, I'll have set somewhere between 23,000 -25,000 individual gems in all. 

The beautiful thing here is, you can't spell "stones" without "tone." Therefore, it's a natural given when you got a lotta stones, it seems inescapable you'll also have a lotta tone.

Just sayin'


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Rough sanded and painted the headstock on this spare stratty neck I had kicking around. Just did a quick paint coat with a small brush.
Too damn cold to spray up here now. Good enough. Neck has a real vintage-aged orange poly on it and great big railroad tie frets.
Going to be kind of cool.










Then, sort of designed a logo for it, and was playing around with the waterslide paper. Back when I was real serious about refinishing guitars, and making logos for other folks on the forums
I bought like fifty sheets of this waterslide paper. Anyway, over the past few years I forgot the proper print settings so I been having a bit of trouble getting a ink drop on the paper.
Plus could be my printer is getting pretty long in the tooth. But at one time I had it all down. Maybe I took notes somewhere.

Obvs, these look like poo, but certainly good enough for size/placement purposes. I'll get it figured out soon enough. Still got a lot of gems to place here anyways.










The fun part is going to be getting a level surface where I want to drop waterslides. That might take some doing, but it's gotta be done I think.
Doing the gems around the post washers is a super PITA. Don't get me started.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Yesterday my wife was looking for one of those awful xmas sweaters for an upcoming office thingy, but decided to make her own, so we ended up at a thrift shop. While there I found something really cool to... going to be some full-on 80's straps a-comin! Yay!

Here we got some pics back from a cool fellow, first time Well-Hungarian, now maybe converted for life...









Sayeth he:
_"Incredible quality and workmanship. By far the most comfortable strap I have ever owned. Worth every penny."
David in NY 

Matt in Kitchener Ontario picked up the last Jabberwock strap, also his first Well-Hung sling. 
"High quality, unique, handmade leather strap! Amazing personal service and fast shipping. " Matt

Jimmy in Washington State had only two words to describe "Golden Boy' (Admittedly, one of my best). 
"F'ing Killer!" James

Old Friend Jack is a man who knows how to control his feedback for musical and harmonious effect:
"Brad, Brad, Brad! This man sure knows how to help a man get his strap on! What?!? If you want to get the most comfortable guitar-slinging experience around, look no further. Get yourself Well-Hung and done! All six of my electrics are Well-Hung, comfortable and looking good to boot. Listen to the shoe company and Just Do It!" Jack in Toronto

Scott is one of many converted from clunky straplocks to Well-Hung Pro-Pins, (jumbo strap buttons)
"Great seller, and greatest strap buttons ever!" Scott in Pennsylvania 

"Another trip to the strapeteria and another work of guitar hanging art arrived at my door. I’m at the point of having to buy more guitars so I can buy more of these straps" Eric down in 'Bama loves his Saddle Sore_

OK that's more than enough positive affirmation for one Sunday morning LOL_!_

You know, I truly love what I do, and I'm almost making a living at it. But what *really *dusts my gingerbread is when all the work I do provides major enhancements to the gear life 'n times of my guitar bangin' brotherz and sisterz. A Well-Hung guitar strap can give back multiple times the smiles any new fuzz pedal will, almost guaranteed. Plus, none of them is going to cause you the major inconvenience of having to reconfigure your carefully curated pedal board!

This holiday season hang your stockings with care, but don't forget your shoulder and guitars can also benefit from some much-needed Well-Hung lovin' too.

oh, and Go Riderz ! Big game day, against a formidable team, Western Final, CFL


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Working on a project for a forum brother today, which makes this post extra fun!

Leather was cut yesterday, and "cased" overnight.... (moisturized) This is the first strap out of a brand new vegtan hide I purchased 
a month or so ago... I can say that is it taking impressions superbly! Not all hides are equal.










Sorry for blurry pic... this is along the sides of the back and of the strap where the adjustment slots will go...
I call this kind of stuff "Cowboy border" stamping, it adds nice texture / interest in the end product










Grey is a funny colour to make with vegtan... because the underlying colour is not white but more skin colour, so it's kind of touchy. 
This is after three applications of very diluted black dye. I stopped here, because it will get darker with the leather finish and didn't
want it to end up no contrast. I hope I didn't go too far! The step before this, it was still a little pinky brown. 

I'm more worried about the jagged stripe here, not the spades which will be black in the end. 
Also for the first time in this series, I did skullz on the tail strap, see how that looks in the end.










Also over the weekend I made three different design straps out of something I call "Loserhide."
If you remember the 80's patch leather, it's quite awesome to work with, feels great, and I think it looks super retro/awesome.

These straps turned out really great.










We have a "Small Time Loser" which is a 2.5" wide long hootenanny style strap (far right)
"Typical Average Loser" which is based on my most common strap design (far left)
and "Major Loser" which is in the style of higher end straps, but with a double D-ring adustment, (middle).

I am going to give all three of these straps away early in the New Year with my annual Well-Hung Endorserment Draw. 

If you purchased a Well-Hung strap from me, this past year, or even before then, you may have earned a ballot in the draw. 
Instructions on how to get ballots were provided with the strap you purchased. 

You still have time to get in the draw! There are really not that many ballots in it this year, so my suggestion is get at it before
the end of December if you would like to win a Well-Hung strap or other cool swag I will be giving away.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

More Ace #5

Here after letting the dye dry overnight, I am about to join the resistance.



















We want to retain the colour on the inside here as much as possible. So I coat it with something clear that will resist the next dye step
which will be black. Two resist coats go on, put it by the woodstove for a few hours. I'll do the second coat and let it sit overnight, by
the wood stove so it cures real nice and dye black tomorrow.










It's still gray a bit darker now, but also picks up a bit of brown tone with the clearcoat. Hope the customer will be ok with this!!!
I think it's also going to look different after we do the next few steps. Hang with me here, it's going to be awesome...
I promise!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Probably getting sick of this same project, but I promised I'd document!

So Ace was coated with resist #2 last night, then put again by the stove to dry overnight. 
First thing this morning, black dye stage #1, waited a few hours then did another black dye stage.










Then, just finished spending an hour or so sanding down the edges and hand-burnishing them to a nice smooth semi-shine.
I do this with a homemade tool, a chunk of wood with heavy duty cotton glued to it 3 sides, last side has a thick piece of vegtan leather. 
Wet the edges, let them sit for half an hour, then rub the living heck out of it with the cotton side first, then the leather side.
Smooths everything down, makes the fibers stick together and seals the edges real nice. Combination of friction/heat and 
lots of pressure does it up good.

It's quite a lot of manual work actually, should look into figuring out some sort of bench grinder rig someday to help with this. 










I burnish now because next stage is the oiling, which replenishes the natural oils in the hide, helps that vegtan soften and be more flexy.










I have found if you oil before you burnish, the leather fibers on the sides don't take up water no good, and it's real hard to burnish proper. 
Tonight I will be doing some detail work on the skulls to bring them out, and metal up this badass even moar 

While I've been working on ACE, had a few other irons in the fire, and 'em into the store. 

A set of four Loser-Hide straps which I haven't made for a number of years now. It's one of my favorites. Screams wicked 80's to me, 
and nobody else dared to make them. Dig this strap so much I had to keep for myself. Why loser-hide? Well, it pains me to tell this
sad, sad tale from my youth. Kinda, traumatic actually. Go check it out on Reverb... all the deets are there.

(link in my sig).










A Matrika Midas verson, Kind of a Unicorn.... seldom find 3" wide hootenanny ribbon-ish straps, and this one is 
padded in the Well-Hung way ta boot! Vintage vibe with modern strapology adaptions. Excellent goldtop or custom BB sling










And, Shock & Awe # 81 is fresh out of basic, ready for deployment, pissed off and hungry for action


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

painted up the skulls with metallic silver, clearcoated a few times, buffed out... pretty sexy strap! 




























If you are looking to get Well-Hung for the holidays... act fast! Call it a family gift, it will produce smiles a year long, this year, next year, and many more after that!
Happy Holidays from all of the staff here at Well-Hung. 










From Brad, 
Foreman of Dead Cow Beatin', Head Floor Vacuumer, Executive Bobbin Filler and Chief Operatin' Glue Sniffer, (there are no other employees).


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I was visiting another forum concerned mostly with singlecuts this morning and came across a thread discussing a fellow guitarist goes by the name Romeo Rose. Never heard of the dude before, but once I dug in a bit on this individual, well it's kind of like watching a troupe of angry circus clowns being smacked down by napalm. Quite the rabbit hole.

*EXTREME VIDEO WARNING: *rather questionable guitar playing, out-of-control ego, empty legal threats, very salty language, and possible Randy Rhoads fetishization (not all bad things).






Anyway, after marveling at the guitar and life wisdom on display from Mr. Rose, you have to know I'm also always looking at straps. Been thinking of trying a strap in a "gothic" sort of olde English sort of font for a while, and here was a fab opportunity to pay tribute to the man, the legend, the human enigma that is Romeo

So, if you, the notorious Mr. Rose happens to be watching, or maybe somebody here fancies themselves a bit of a "Romeo", you might be interested in this project. He has not contacted me to commission this strap, I was simply inspired and compelled to this project, such as a derelict might be drawn to a cheerfully burning dumpster during brisk weather.

First we find a gothic font style that would translate well in leatherwork... there are not that many! Transfer and carve that sucker in










Add a cowboy-ish border to the strap... in this case plenty of stars seemed rather appropriate










Bevel the letters inward for a change so they are "intaglio" which is a fancy art term for counter-relief, or below the main surface. This is because my plan is to fill the letters with a contrasting colour... might be sparkles, or gold or silver paint, not sure yet. But agree with me that it's gotta have Romeo Rose "too much is still not yet enough" flavor for sure










Black dye!










a recent quickie custom for someone in Ontario, giving his boss a cool gift for xmas. Give that fella a big fat raise!










Was looking for something "rustic" that would look good on a telecaster, and look like it had some gigs under it already, kind of a worn cowboy style I guess.

Not much else going on here today. very cold! -30 degrees and the stove is as stoked as I am! Wifes' car wouldn't go this morning. seems our GFI outlet has finally reached it's best before date. Cut out in the middle of the night on us twice now. At 30 below, you need a pretty good battery to turn something over enough to fire it up, and hers has been suspect. Luckily I figured something might be up, so I had parked my unit so the noses were facing each other. Was able to boost her fairly easy. I'm not just here for opening jars y'know!

Christmas delivery is done for USA residents, still can probably get something to my fellow Canuckians in time for Christmas, so don't let anything stop you from getting Well-Hung before 2022 comes around!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

This morning we sent a "1969" hybrid special request custom job to Kentucky... kinda cool....
Basically asked me to make my own paisley ribbon out of fabric, then mount it to antique saddle leather. 



















top it all off, dude requested a rear buckle adjuster, which makes this strap a hybrid of three different straps I make. But, he asked nicely, and I was happy to get him exactly what he wanted. 

Yesterday I was into town for some errands etc... stopped off at my favorite thrift store to have a look at what was new. Spied a box underneath a bunch of other stuff and dug out this set of "Wrangler" half ton truck seats... made out of saddle blanket fabric... 

Absolutely brand new, still in box at a price I couldn't resist. These things are rather expensive, but I went ahead and chopped them up anyway. They were fitted for a 1999-2002 Chevy Silverado, Avalanche etc, so a couple decades old. Stuff is tough as nails, has a strong macho aesthetic!










So today I am making a set of four heavy duty working-man's straps with have a nice texture effect to them, all sorts of guitar-friendly colours showing in the tweed. Figured I'd include the racing stripe, because the only thing better than a good half ton is, one that can really haul ass. 

These are going to be very cool! Have some cool customer photos came in, I'll save those for another day when got no new StrapLab work to show. Yes, I do plan putting my feet up for a little R&R over the holidays!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Wishing a top shelf holiday for all y'alls from me and my imaginary horde of dedicated workshop elves. 
Not building anything at the moment, will show the completed "Truckin" straps real soon. But I did have a few cool and recent photos come in which I always like to share!

This fella has been sharing this same strap between five or six seafoamy/turquoise guitars but I think he finally found The One!










Gotta respect a fellow who goes shopping for guitars to match his Well-Hung straps!

Next up, Vito in Jersey was very pleased with Ace of Spades #6, now haunting on his scary Dean Vee










_" ... received my strap. Not just any strap. A strap crafted by the VooDoo man himself. A WELL-HUNG Strap!
As soon as I unpacked it, I made a beeline to the Jamming Room. A few first impressions...
1) Craftsmanship is superb. You will not find anything to equal it in any store.
2) The materials used are of excellent quality. The leather isn't some cheap piece of thin leather, it's got some substance to it. I can see this strap lasting for a long long time.
3) The padding makes it really comfortable. @TVvoodoo I have 5 more instruments, I see work in your future.
4) It's 3" wide and fills my shoulder, it doesn't dig in like my other straps which are thinner.

If you can, get one. __If you can't .... then you will not be able to brag about being WELL-HUNG!"_

Recent photo back of a Loserhide strap on a black bobbin'd goldtop... he noted he "Loves it!" and that it was kind of "Dolly" meets "Mad Max", (whatever that means, LOL)










Maybe Santa "Made it rain" for you and you're flush with Xmas Cash to spread around, maybe you didn't get exactly what you were hoping for...

_*If you've been itching to be a Well-Hung guitarist for 2022, I will be keeping the store open but doing just bit of out-of-townin'. No shipping delays more than a few days though, I think. And, If I have to delay you, I normally add extra swag in the package to help turn your frown upside down. *_

Have a great holiday, to those following or just dropping in for a look-see, keep watching this thread.... some real cool things planned for January, got some new leather in, and some interesting tools too!

_







_


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Got some great photos in!

Welcoming a new Shock & Awe Militia Member "Patsy" slinging a superhot Schecter Cali Custom Elite. It's an unfortunate squad name the militia voted on
but Matt C., (the C standing for Cline, well, it is what it is).










Marcus showed off his sweet pair of Well-Hungs too, just recently picking up the 1969 series Paisley










And Jack is building quite the collection himself, already owning one of those, but recently grabbed the awesome 2X4 leather weave in the middle
I have no idea why it stuck in the store so long, then just after he bought it, I picked up the perfect guitar for it myself. Way she goes, b'yes. Way she goes.










Not resting on the laurels of what came and went in so far 2021, we are ending the year with some interesting Reverb additions. 

The brand new, short run " Truckin' " series is made of heavy duty truck seat covers, in a tweedy saddle blanket material. These will match pretty much any guitar, and the racing stripe is suggested to add up to 27% more speed to your wheedly-wheedlies. I was able to make four of these.










Also new in store is 1969 one-off "Suspicious Minds" in a steely/pelham blue and black leather. 










And finally, love / hate, laugh at, or with the dude, the *fully customizable* Romeo Rose signature is now available. 

My hope for all guitarist friends in 2022 is you will in no way to end up as a LARPing human trainwreck like Romeo, unless you actively wish to pursue that end. But I also fully understand Rock Stars just gotta Rock Star, it's what they do. Damn the torpedoes, suffer the shame, regret and possible jail time later. There are many roads to fame and/or infamy, I suggest musicianship, hard work and ethical behaviour, but a strap with your name carved into it probably can't hurt you either way. Plus, theres a good chance it will never get stole on you, and if you have any trouble remembering your name on stage, this will help A LOT.

Pick me to make yours in the text and leather colours, font, and border style your choice, just so you don't actually find yourself getting confused with the notorious Romeo Rose. You don't want that.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Awesome. I’m sure Romeo will love it.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

^yeesh that dude creeps me out


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Wanted to start 2022 with a *ROAR!* First in the Well-Hung Reverb Strapateria will be "Baby Leo," a fresh outta my Wild Things series 🐆 I think this is possibly the first-ever leopard print floating pad strap available, which should be of interest for all you guitar safari wildmen out there. 










Here you got realistically printed hair-on cowhide, good 'n sturdy with a mini leopard print. Plus my own design where the strap goes THROUGH the pad, for a way sleeker look and feel, with extra grip so it don't slide all around on you. In no way resembling fakey fun fur, this hide is as convincing as probably legally gettable. 










Easy-to-adjust back buckle, range from about 46" all the way to a whopping 62" \m/ Ultra cool, unique, comfy and sturdy too! I made two with black leather ends, two with saddle brown. Many more pics / info on Reverb.










Get 'em while they's *hot* early in 2022. 
V * V * V * V - Reverb Link Below - V * V * V * V


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

One nice benefit of 40 degree below weather we got up here is the rare Saskatchewan Snow Snake is way easier to catch with far less risk. Being cold-blooded, they can be found on windy side of snow banks, basking in the frigid breeze, but they get sleepy and can't move too fast.

Nobody wants to lose hisself an arm doing this, so the frigid weather makes it all possible.










A fun leather print on some nice pigskin hide with just a satin finish to it. Would totally excite up any black & creme paul, or vintage white anything.

I call it a "snow" snake because the pattern reminds me of the "snow", or TV noise we used to see on TV after 2AM when we were kids.










Should be in the reverb store tomorrow. go to about 60", 3" wide, nice padding!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Ramping things back up for 2022, interesting thing... sent this one away to Singapore this morning! Don't often send straps to that side of the Pacific, but glad to any time! This one has been around the Reverb store a long wait to be adopted, over 25 watchers, finally Leon grabs it up, and I know he's going to be super pleased!










Got a couple things I need buttoned up I still need to take pics of and make available: another No Prisoners strap I'm going to call "Monsterman", a couple of new "Golden Grill" straps... and I hope to finish and take pics of these here below tomorrow... a set of new "ZAP!" straps in houndstooth with black leather bolts to juice up the frontside. Kind of a punk/ska vibe to them, though way more comfortable than any punk rocker would openly admit, (but would probably secretly appreciate).


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Craziest thing about houndstooth is I can't even look at it without RJD coming to mind (may he rest in peace)










Were a ship without a storm, we're the last in linnnnnnnnnn-innnnnnneeee, yeah!










MonsterMan is also now ready to terrorize your Guitarsenal. Or perhaps you might have a Guitartillery instead? Or maybe even a Guitarmory? Anyway, it's suedy, wide, super padded heavy duty and kinda macho.

And something just for fun, with a metallic shine to it new in the Amp'd line-up... "Golden Grill" for folks who wanna dress up that shoreline gold whatever


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

With the turn of another New Year, an annual Well-Hung tradition is the drawings for Endorserment Prizes.
Thank you all who went out of their way here and elsewhere to 1. take nice pics and 2. say nice things online and, 3. link to my store so others can find me over the past year. 
I wish you all could be loser---... I mean *WINNERS!*






Apologize for subjecting y'all to my ugly mug for this punishing amount of time. 
There were a good number of GC/CGF handles in the draw, but only @Johnny6String had his name drawn, collin isn't coming up, I'll search him out on talkbass

Anyway congrats to those who won, and thank you to all who endorsermented in any way in 2021.
I'll be starting a new list of names for the 2022 draw in a few days.


----------



## mathil8 (Oct 6, 2018)

So many options.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Recently completed Ace of Spades #6 mid December. Suddenly now another Ace has been ordered! This one is going to be a rather loud colour combo, Ace of Spades should be played loud, right? 

Stamping, edge trimming, first dye application, for a yellow base. 










Got a real nice offset sawtooth/bolt on this one... I think I have finally perfected how to do this. 



















just finished coating over the sawtooth section with a resist coat. Gotta go make dinner!
Will let it all dry overnight and tomorrow I figure some folks might turn green with envy


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That is some really nice leather work. You do some amazing work.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Brunz said:


> That is some really nice leather work. You do some amazing work.


Why thank you Brunz, I appreciate you watching. When was the last time you got a good strappin'?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I am ashamed to say I have had the same nylon D'addario $9.99 strap for the last 21 years since I was 16 year old lol 
I wish I could even say it meant something to me and I have held on to it for sentimental reasons... but alas, that would be a lie.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

@Brunz I typically call those things Starter Pack straps, even I still own a couple. I bring them out from time to time to remind myself why I do what I do. Many fellas like yourself just get used to them, and don't know any different no reason to be ashamed they are ubiquitous and you even see big names using them too. To me they just mash pressure points relentlessly, once you realize there is a better way.

Always been an uphill battle to convince fellas like yourself a sling costing ten times as much can actually be worth it, especially when weighed against that shiny new pedal on your GAS list.

But, if you have invested in quality instruments, amps & stomps, a very comfy strap helps you enjoy ALL of your tone toys even more, and draws you into playing longer.

For many, they find it can level-up the entire gear experience by an unexpected amount, particularly if they have been suffering, or find they shy away from certain guitars in the stable.

If you are a working pro, it'll make your job a little easier too, so more can go into your performance.

Ace of Spades lucky #7 was ordered up by a possibly evil leprechaun in Tampa who says he plays in an Irish-themed outfit. Showed me a bevy of green guitars to back it up.










We got a metallic "pot 'o gold" bolt on it, and a dark to light green burst on the sides, just a little bit of yellow showing thru.










Clearcoating right now, hoping to give it some protection from probable 100% chance of future Guinness precipitation. Will pad it, line it and sew 'er all up tomorrow.

Also accepted an order for a grapevine-tooled strap for an amazing PRS AAAA purpleburst, which is going to be very cool. Anyone into this stuff should def hammer the watch button on this thread fo' dat!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

This one now under design... a detailed tooling job starting soon... going to feature black, purple and some gold










"Grapevine" will be featured here as I craft it


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Been a bit quiet lately, I had a bit of a winter road trip to visit the in-laws. Tuesday return was interesting. counted 43 cars trucks and jacknifed semitrailers in the ditch for the first hour and half between Red Deer and Edmonton. What a crazy drive! A few semis had done a full 180 on the QEII before ending up the ditch, jacknifed B-trains, etc... VERY icy roads. Anyway, we made it plenty safe. 

While away, I kept chatting away with my fellow strap freaks and even secured a few orders, so I have a custom queue right now the deepest it's ever been in Well-Hung history! Kind of stressy actually but I ain't gonna complain. Nice problem to have. Anyway... here's the start to Grapevine.. actually renaming it "Grapes of Wrath" for a fellow Canuckian over in BC wino country. After this another tooling job called Black-Eyed Susan for a Texas fellow, and in between and at the same time, I'll be working on one for an extremely handsome tone rooms gentleman (just ask him), I think it's gonna be called HellRider, and a sort of new branch out for me into the world of biker bling, so watch for that.

Anyway, some grapey bunches, leaves and twirly vines all transferred, carved in and the bevelling fun has begun.










Once the art is roughed-out by all the beveling, then I can begin backgrounding to separate it, make it jump out a bit.
I actually have a very nice backgrounding tool that does a similar effect, a bit nicer, but I made myself so many small nooks and crannies with this busy design, couldn't use it.
So, a slightly rounded off nail gets called up from the bench. Just a whole lot of tapping.










rounded off the edges, here it is after the first dye drop. I think i erred a bit on the red side of purple, so will have to go over it again with a slightly
more bluey dye and a paintbrush. While I'm at it, It'll help give a 3D effect to the grapes, I figure. 










I'm hoping for an overall pimpin' purple undertone to this strap, but the leaves and background will soon be died black, once I get the
grapes closer to the right colour. Gonna let this all dry first, see what I get.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

This thread is making me thirsty! So, a bunch of stuff happened!

I dyed them grapes more blue early this morning, but even when I clear coated them to protect them from the next dye stage, the red just popped right back through again.
Maddening! Dye can be a funny thing sometimes. While this is probably an actual grape-accurate colour, it's not quite as bluey-purple as I was wanting











If you look kind of close, you might also see I added just a smidge of gold dust to the clearcoat for the grapes, because... art! I am an artiste!
Do not question why! I am simply living my truth, and shall never betray my muse. Therefore, I must succumb to her completely, no matter how silly the idea!

I should note I'm taking pics with my cell now, since I busted the LCD screen on my regular camera and this is why of the pics seem kind of overexposed/hot.
Still, I forge ahead anyway. Black dye goes down, while successfully retaining some of the purple undertones.











Now we get to my favourite part... decorative hack and slash with the swivel knife to add a little xtra veiney texture to the leaves. Quite amazing how this step can really add bring additionallife to a piece.










Break out the elbow grease and give it a real good shine 'n buff on the all top sticky-outy bits. After I finish this post, I'm going to polish up a bit more, oil it and let it sit overnight while I ponder my next steps


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today I am working on a fully tooled floating pad strap tentatively called Wildflower










Right to left, pattern transfer, carved in, beveled and roughly tooled. Lot of tappy-tap today, arm is kinda sore, neck too... 

I tend to tense up when I'm tooling, need to learn to relax more


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I have put aside Grapes of Wrath for now, (going to be a total redo because of my bad colour matching) so I can take care of some other another customers lined up. Grapes has graciously given me me a couple weeks to take care of a backlog of custom jobs, that have suddenly lined up to both motivate and torment me LOL

So, now suddenly onto Wildflower.. tooled all day yesterday, you can see the progression, pattern, carved in, then bevelling...










just a bit more detail work this morning, and first dye stage... The shoulder pad, (before final details)










Put it by the stove for the afternoon, will have a look at it tonight... I'm trying to sort of match the burst colours of this fine looking Taylor, amber yellow, brown and black











Got a photo back from Well-Hung Brother Scotty in Texas,_ "Thanks so much, From one craftsman to another" sayeth he, now twicely/nicely hung_










And you know, whenever a fella has to break out the JB Weld, you know serious shadizzle is going down...


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That's really too bad about grapes, I liked all the tooling you did it looked excellent. After it was dyed I didn't know what to say because there wasn't much good I could think ok, it saddened me.

You you overlay dyes or does that just become a mottled mess? I would imagine leather is even more temperamental than wood to dye and one can only ever hope for the results they desire


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

@Brunz LOL thank you for your thoughts and prayers- well, on one hand the grapey colour that came out was a very realistic grape colour, sort of red/purple. But, the PRS purple I'm trying to match is not an actual grape colour. Grapes tend to be red, green or blue. NOT purple-purple, (except in illustrations), go figure LOL!

But, on the other hand, when I pitched the whole design idea to the customer, I did say I would match, or come close, so, that's on me. He also decided on a somewhat different colour scheme with some browns in it too for the next try. No harm, no foul, way she goes! As long as customers get happy in the end, and pay, I'm on it!

On another forum I showed the original, an actual former vinyard owner fell in love with it and wants it, just asking if I can find a way to green up the leaves a bit. So, in coming days I will be
firing up the airbrush, and see if I can steer it somewhere towards this neighborhood... which i think is pretty darn sharp!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

No tropical vacay for Brad. No matter how much he begs his wife to allow him one. 
She continues to insist she come along. What kind of getaway would that be? No thanks!

Finishing work continues on Wildflower: 
Herewith we Undergo The Paintings of the Black Dye Upon the Background










I'm getting better at this but it is rather stressful. Even though the parts I don't want dye on are protected, one splotch or moment of inattention, and things can go south real fast. Mostly safe this time, only a couple of boo-boos, but really you gotta be looking pretty close to spot 'em. Plus, them happy little splotches just add that "hand-painted character" right? 










I wish I wouldn't have made the decision to make the letters in black. But once I headed down that trail, there's no turning back. It will all pull together better when antiqued... who knows? Could even turn out to be a cool decision. Kind of chancy though. No risk, no reward. 










Going to let this dry overnight before the antiquing process which will serve to blend things together and also help juice up the detail. 

And in-between things, we are turning up the gain a bit on this sling called Hell Rider, which will definitely go fully to "11" when it's done. Maybe even 12. 










Biker bling from scratch is new territory for me, had to pick up some new tools to do it, but it's a custom order for a forum brother who trusted me enough to see if I can make this happen. Probably be the most comfortable similar heavy metal looking type sling in existence. I figure this one might be complete tomorrow. 

When it's arrived I think the owner might want to check into any possible state laws regarding required registration of dangerous weapons, or whatnot. That's all for today, all that intense dye painting/concentration has me sort of played out. Going to punch out early.... Miller time! (but not miller in particular).


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Any recent Well-Hung tribe members been experiencing sharp shooting pains over the past number of weeks? I might be to blame. 










For something a little different I've started pinning a map to see where all the places are I can maybe couch crash when my wife finally gets smart and throws me out.
Look for the teeny-tiny burst to see where the StrapLab is located... drop by if you're close, might be convinced to crack open the good stuff. 

Here's a recent one off the bench - i found some silvery/gray paisley ribbon.. when fellow in texas found out, he insisted I add his initials somehow. 
I ended up tooling a small badge out of leather and finishing it to match










This ribbon takes dye nicely, so some interesting new 1969 straps coming after I get through my custom order queue


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Last night after hours, I worked for a bit on a personal strap. I wanted to test this black/silver paisley on some red fake leather for my red special looking thing. 
finished it first thing this morning. Rare seems the day I get to work on something for myself!










Maybe I'll even get to play it a bit this weekend! Fingers crossed!

Today I started carving Grapes of Wrath #2 - I'm going a bit slower on these now... I have been feeling a bit of a repetitive strain disorder on my right arm after a couple hours tooling lately
so I don't want to do any permanent damage to myself.










In between resting myself up, I've been doing a bit of painting on Grapes of Wrath #1










the translucent green on top of the silver brush gives the leaves a really nice glimmer and glow, without jumping out too starkly.










Turning out real nice! Now I just need to properly finish the leather, protective coat, pad it out, stitch etc. should be able to complete early next week. 
Something also came in the mail this morning. A bunch of groovy pearloid pieces. I wonder whatever this stuff might be for? Keep watching next week to find out


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm back in camp grapes. That looks fantastic. Nicely saved!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

New custom finished in-between work on Grapes #1 and #2
Meet Chili Dawg










I have renamed this original design the Well-Hung "Class Act" - one of my best inventions, I can make it in all kinds of leather. 

Speaking of class acts, meet David in Florida, who is wildin' hard with his Tiger King, and recently ordered in a Matrika in red
"Best strap ever" he claims. I have no grounds to argue.










Also hidden away in his bunker in Calgary (no it's not a guitar store, I asked), we have Derek, who loves his 1969 Time of The Season










And finally, we have Orlando in Texas, who loves Well-Hung his "Tarnished" on his Duesy so much he immediately ordered up TWO custom jobs. 
I joked with him on Facebook about his New Years Resolution: better cable management, (slight improvement). He countered "There is method to my madness."










All I got for today, but I've been busy in the background more pics tomorrow or the next day for sure.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok, today was a hand-painted dye in black detail kind of day...










The next step is going to be one of those - hold your breath and hope it's right kind of moments.
Trying my best to make Grapes of Wrath #2 at least as nice a #1, which is on the way to sunny hillside country in California










Also, while we are talking about purple stuff, who here can pick up what I'm laying down here?










I won't be actually using purple on this one, but I figured I'd keep it in theme for the day. Actually my task is to somewhat match the inlay behind aged nitro on the headstock of an 80's custom black beauty. Why do I pitch these crazy things?

I dunno.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

OK... let's continue with the Diamond Splitter leather.... managed to finagle the white MOTS nearer the right colour (and shape).
This resulted in a vigorous Tiger Woods style fist pump witnessed by nobody else. Sadly, I celebrate each of small StrapLab victory in isolation.










This is where we are headed. 












Felt the urge to juice up the strap with a little style. BBCs are all about the style, right?










Carved and bevelled some big shape lines onto the strap, proceeded to texturize some chosen bits










Then, the pro-oil dye... will probably dye this one twice for none more blackness. 
Kind of giving away where it's headed, going to be a back buckler style










Speaking of darkside... Held my breath, dived into grapes #1, and the antiquing process... I was looking for a particular shade of brown. 
I missed by just a bit I think, it's almost exact where it needs to be right now, but once it's oiled and clearcoated might be a bit on the darkside.
Still, probably eventually fade into the exact shade. Like the shirt I used to proudly wear Grade 8... "Pobody's Nerfect!"










Having fun in the shop this week, I'll tell you what


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Cory in Texas is super pleased with "WildFlower" - I guess I could have went a bit more orangy amber... but the other photo he sent me to work from 
had the teardrop as more yellow, not orange.











Today I am finally about 95% complete on this Grapes of Wrath #2 beast which has been a difficult wrangle. Getting the exact shade of purple has been the bane of my existence LOL! But, I think everybody will be pleased with this ( Masterbuilt photo sent to me by the customer.) 

Just asked if I need to punch strap lock sized holes or not.












Also, "Hell Rider" has found someone suitably hellish to ride, somewhere in Jersey










Im-a now headed to the kitchen to make something nice for my hard-working ol' lady who makes my ability to do this possible.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Loving the Grapes there buddy. She turned out sweet.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Really nice work, Brad!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Johnny Z in Florida sent me this (along with a whole bunch of vintage 50 atomic space age rocket pics). 










"Hmmmm..." says I, (not out loud because there is nobody here to hear it). 
'bout four weeks later, a nice lady from Etsy sent me this:










Tonight, I'm going to send Johnny this photo... (wet dyed leather drying under a lamp).










See the slightly doubled up stamp on the left side? That was my bad. Won't happen again, and this is a test piece to figure that out. Could be creeping up on something, but I'm also feeling kinda tingly. Radioactivity? Maybe I should get me one of these


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you to all the folks who have this thread on watch, and provide me some encouragements! As you know, it's nice to play for an audience if you can get one.

It took a little doing, but came out pretty close to how I saw it in my head when I conjured it. "Diamond Splitter" is now Ontario-bound. Don't take too much brain-thinking to figure out what well-known popular guitar model it'll pair with... ain't a green one, that's fo' shizzle.











Speaking of green, meet Geoff who's kind of a big deal out Saskatoon way. He's got a strap I called Toxxik Wazte on his mean greeny, and is a stage swaggerin' Well-Hung guitarist several times over. 












Pretty sure he's adopted Well-Hung Pro-Pins strap buttons too... You can tell this by looking at that upper horn and how the strap is still very secure even in that precarious position without any stupid looking metal claptrap gadgets, or jobber looking beer rings required. No worries!

That's what Pro-Pins do for ya! 

A nicely rounded and bigger bell, (about 100% more holdback surface), grabby manly screw, and a generous amount of shaft, which is something a lot of you might be lacking. Plus, genuine fur
felt, (or leather by request) washers provided. Not some plasticky felt that'll melt into your guitar.












And, if you STILL feel you require your precious orangey-pink beer washer, paying homage to Joe B, Lukather, May, Beck, Gilmour or whomever, sure you can! This is because there's actually room on the button for one, probably even two of 'em if that's makes you feel extra better, (but you will quickly find they are no longer necessary, and you can give 'em to your bassist.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Fun custom order belongs in the No Prisoners category... Angry Bird just completed today, will be soon winging its way off to Mississippi.










It's not the exact sort of plum colour, but I think it's going to be just great! The front of the bass is mostly black anyway, much more trans on the back than the front, at least in the pics he showed me.










Bryan showed me his trans black T-bird bass, was looking for another No Prisoners strap like he already has his Rickenbcker on, but this time one more differenter.
Just so happened I had this plummy gator belt and one remaining angry bird concho left in the jar. He wanted it 3.5 inches wide and very long.. up to 63" which is the proper
way to wear a Thunderbird bass, or six string for that matter.

I got some other stuff going on in the background as far as straps today... but more importantly, some upbeat vintage-ish blooz.






Normally listen to a lot hard rock here in the StrapLab, but today I'm back on what I would say is firmly to one of my Desert Island recordings. If you don't know about this one, give 'er a spin, and
just try not to dig it.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

TVvoodoo said:


> Thank you to all the folks who have this thread on watch, and provide me some encouragements! As you know, it's nice to play for an audience if you can get one.
> 
> It took a little doing, but came out pretty close to how I saw it in my head when I conjured it. "Diamond Splitter" is now Ontario-bound. Don't take too much brain-thinking to figure out what well-known popular guitar model it'll pair with... ain't a green one, that's fo' shizzle.
> 
> ...


I second this. I have Pro-Pins on several of my guitars and plan to add more in the future. All my Les Paul types have them installed already except one and I need some for the Strat and Tele. I’m still trying to figure out a way to turn the set I have for my LP Custom to a little bit of a gold colour. I found a non-acid anodizing technique, but the pool chemical needed comes in kilos and I need a tablespoon. I need to find a pool friend who has some.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

First ever leather-based Shock & Awe custom being mobilized tomorrow, shipping off to the UK.
Maybe join up with NATO forces to protect the world's pyrogy reserves from the conniving Vlad the Head-Faker!





 









This next one is making me feel a little tingly, but still a fair bit of work to do on it before I can release it. This was a _very_ difficult colour ask as far as dye goes. Not even sure if it's right, but it's going to be pretty close!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

After a former life as a hip silk necktie choking off some poor office slave's life and ambition, 
it's suddenly metamorphed into a rather funky strap, that would juice up the stage presence of most any tobacco burst!

Its looking forward to a new life onstage rather than cubicle-land










Also suddenly new in the Reverb Shop... Calloo! Callay! Another Jabberwock has been slain! I made a few of these, a very popular re-issue from the Well-Hung offerings in the past. This time in a golden honey/saddle leather with a rather mystical semi-glow effect inthe finish that doesn't show in pics.



















Both of these straps luxuriously padded, built to last, and sexier than most, (kinda like me).


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

"Fitheach" is the Gaelic word for Raven. This is a custom order with the circular celtic raven patterned ribbon for this blue SG










Built in the Well-Hung Class Act form factor, with the rear buckle adjustment, and pass through design. 3" wide, nicely padded.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

"Atomic" found it's owner, the tele turned out a lot lighter in real life over the photo I was shown. I worked so hard to get a nice nuclear green LOL... when it seems like it should be almost white. 

But Florida Man Owner Johnny Z loves it anyway. Almost made it in time for the St. Petersberg Jazzfest, but not quite. Tried my very best to make it happen, even rushed it by driving it to a nearby city myself to Fedex it, but it was still two days late. These days, seems you just can't trust what any shipping delivery folks say.










Angry bird found it's owner, Bryan loves it, and left a really nice review on my F-book page.










had some nice words to spew too! 
_"*Nailed it!* 2nd strap from a first class strap artist. I was so happy with my first Well-Hung strap that I swapped between my Rickenbacker 4003 and Ibanez SR 5 string that when I received my new(to me) thunderbird bass... as soon as I took the t-bird out of case I said I have to get ahold of Brad to get a custom-made strap. After several emails of me aggravating the crap out of him (((NO HE DIDN'T LOL))) he came up with the No Prisoners "Angry Bird" strap. 2nd & not last. Thank you Brad love it" _~Bryan in Mississippi

Coming up new and soon to the reverb store a couple of interesting ones I call "Power Trio" I only found enough material to make a pair of these but they are quite fun and very macho...




















Three different shades, Black, metallic copper and aged gold, with heavy leather front and back. 3" wide, padded etc. One has a gold strip down the middle, one has the coppery strip. The one with the Gold strip is a bit on the long side.

A bunch of nice reviews came in recently... many more on Reverb

_"Epic Strap!" said Emmit in New York City, praising his wild thing Black Leopard real fur strap_
_"Looks Amazing! Well-Hung has the best straps" Briggy in Penn state, of the pair he picked up_
_"Another amazed and happy customer. Love it!" Walter in Maine, after trying out his Matrika Red_

David picked up a crazy jangly one called "50 Shades of Black" telling me he craved something 100% super-duty, flat out telling me at purchase he was sick and tired of cheap/weak factory straps masquerading as heavy metal. I knew while boxing this unique No Prisoners Series strap, he was going go full BDSM (Badass Deviant Strap Man). 










_"I am very happy with the quality and workmanship of the strap I ordered. Quality is outstanding, and it's by far the most comfortable strap I've ever owned. Perfect for my heavy mahogany guitars. Great customer service and communication throughout my entire order process, I can't wait to get another one. If you're on the fence about the price like I was, make the purchase, and you will be very happy with it. You'll never find straps this nice at any online retailer, or store. The best!" David in New Port Richey, FL_


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Probably like many CGF forum members, my wife and I have not been sleeping well for a couple weeks. We are firmly Canadian but both of us have healthy doses of slav genes in our blood. Czech, Romanian, Ukrainian, and Russian

I was inspired this morning to star on a pair I call "Sonyashnyk". 3" wide, sunflower tapestry on blue velvet. Black non slip lining, ultra padded super comfy with good black leather on the ends. Will
be available in the reverb store tomorrow. I will be donating a healthy portion of proceeds toward humanitarian relief and I hope to do be able to do so soon.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I need to get more money so I can get well hung!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Brunz said:


> I need to get more money so I can get well hung!


I had one fella really wanted one of my straps, so I suggested he start a "Swear Jar" to collect proceeds, took him too weeks. 
Dropped a buck in each time he dropped an F-bomb or worse. Could be faster for you, depending on how things are going LOL


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

TVvoodoo said:


> I had one fella really wanted one of my straps, so I suggested he start a "Swear Jar" to collect proceeds, took him too weeks.
> Dropped a buck in each time he dropped an F-bomb or worse. Could be faster for you, depending on how things are going LOL


I would have to put a mortgage on my house to afford such an endeavor 

I think I'm gonna spend some time thinking about what I want and see if I can't come up with an excuse to get something from you. Your work is stellar.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

@Brunz willing to work with you on a custom inside your budget if you wish...

Pleased to report one of the Sonyashnyks sold within minutes of going up. Still one left but I'm talking to a fellow about it now... might be too long for his wife. Might have to make a custom version for her. 

Today I finally got at the black/grey/silver paisley ribbon I dyed a few weeks ago. Made three "1969" series straps, called "It's Your Thing (do what ya wanna do)" in a softy Pelham blue, Spearmint green, and Colonel Mustard. Pretty cool! 3" wide, lonk, stronk badonka-donk.
These will probably go up in the Well-Hung store tomorrow.











Also got another pic in of Saskatoon Jethro, taken during the filming of a rock video!












He bought this No Prisoners strap so long ago, I can't even remember what it was called... it's a given if you are set to do a rock video, Well-Hung is the way to go!

Got a couple guys upstairs working on laying 1500 sq foot of vinyl plank. Noisy as heck down in the shop. The Lead Hand plays a little guitar I found out, and is doing a GREAT job on the floor. Precise! 












MY wife didn't want an anniversary gift, instead she wanted new floor. A LOT of it. We live in a church my wife and I have slowly converted into a home for the past 20 years, and are now recent empty nesters. This 1950's flooring is something we are now trying to cover up asbestos we can, if you get my drift, for resale eventually. I'm not so hot on the flooring color but it's apparently the right choice as far as saleability. The old floor was perfect for dogs, kids, floor hockey and all that. Now it's time. 

This photo from upstairs from what used to be the choir loft, now a master bedroom. The kitchen is what used to be the altar.











Says he's got an old walnut coloured ARIA Pro electric, and a beat up Yamaha acoustic. I'm going to reward him with a strap, a tip, so to speak. Don't even think he knows what I do for a living yet. I've been asking some questions... find out what he digs.... they do listen to a HELLUVA lot of Bro Country up there, cranking outta my Alexa. Man, down here in the shop I gotta crank up the Sabbath, Priest and talk radio down to drown out all that tile pounding and Walker Hayes. But I have started to take a shine to that earworm AA tune. Should I seek help? 

I know no everybody can get behind rural contemporary music, calling it's lowbrow pandering and repetitive. I'll take this over urban contemporary any day, all day. 






His name is Dusty, so that's gotta go on. Probably a carved skull or something. Everyone digs skulls.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

a random custom guitar strap tooling job I started work on over the weekend. Was able to get to the dye stage today. Brings Message in a Bottle to a whole new level. 
I like how a darker yellow dye was able to put some liquor inside.

This will be a "tip" for my flooring install contractor who I've gotten to know pretty good by now. We've got to talking fairly deep about life and stuff, raising a family etc.
In short, he's not having the easiest time right now, and is suffering for it. We both agreed a little message/reminder wouldn't hurt at all, without getting all preachy about anything. 
But he doesn't know exactly what's coming. But man, his flooring work is pretty excellent, and he's really a swell dude.










this one will be oiled one more time, then the edges will be burnished to a shine maybe tonight. 
Tomorrow I should be able to pad, sew lining, punch holes then a couple coats of clear leather finish/protectant.

Flooring update... main room and kitchen now complete. He's working on trim today, will move into the bathroom tomorrow I think, hope so, anyway.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today the StrapLab was rocking pretty hard, ain't gonna lie. "This is hooooooomme... " 
Here we got a pair of new stripeys fresh off the bench I'm calling "Mean Street" 








...Dance Baby!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok all you Coral Reefers, how'd you like to get down with "Bikini Bottom"? 
This was quite a challenge to build but turned out pretty swell, (if I'm allowed to be a little shellfish).










really wild strap!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That looks like way too much work my friend!
Looks really sharp though.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I picked the beaded belt from a thrift shop for $11... so some third worlder did the hardest work ;-) (and genuine artistry). 

Figuring out how to make it into a strap was a bit of a challenge, but probably easier.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

CHEATER 
I endorse cheating by the way, it's the easiest way to get ahead!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Bought the strap a couple years ago, don’t even remember if it has a name, picked up this great but 10.5 lb American Professional 2 weeks ago, strap found a home. Very comfy, I have been shredding the bass and to a jam/audition tonight, haven’t noticed the weight of the bass at all.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

This here's "Hee-Haw," featuring thick sunflowery tapestry on faded blue denim.
Plenty good for gettin' your country on, 3" wide, padded, and goes up to about 56" max.










Dang, she's a purty one. If you vibe is country, or even hippy cowpoke, this one does it real well.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Top o' the morning to ya lads










New in the store, a crocogator in absinthe! Magically delicious on the right guitar


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Was feeling a little experi- mental in the StrapLab this morning... figured I'd try a hybrid "Class Act" design with the pass-through back buckler design... Couple of curve-balls.... I made this one a bit skinnier at 2.5" wide with about half the padding I usually use.... I get calls for that sometimes. It's still _way_ more comfy than your average store-bought methinks.










To amp things up a little bit, I securly sewed a nice strip of salt 'n pepper Marshall style grill topside. Totally makes this strap go to eleven. If you have a black and creme paul or something with zebra pups, this will help it sing visually, if it don't already audibly! And just watch how many people ask where you found it! This will show up in the Reverb Store probably tonight











It's called "Playin' Dirty" 'cause it's absolutely born for that. Goes 46-58" long. Your typical shop strap will max out around 51", but this one is Well-Hung! Just sayin'. Who cares what I say? Here's some thoughts two recent customers left behind for others to see on Reverb...

Tom picked up one of the two "Power Trio" straps not far back in this thread, one still remains
_"My highest recommendation, best seller on Reverb IMHO. Thank you again!"_ - Tom in San Diego

Ben picked up "The Bully" which had been in the Reverb store almost forever, made a very respectful offer and it became time time to let it go and finally get to work... 
_"Incredible craftsmanship, wonderfully padded and sits great with my Les Paul. Will be purchasing from this shop again, for certain." Ben in Grand Rapids, MI 

Almost forgot to mention another new one in the store today called "Hero" - comes to trying times or sandwiches, who doesn't want a hero? 
All kinds of leather up top... some squarish rings and a whole lot of attitude! Now available in the store... one only. 








_


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Get a load of this refinished OG Esquire, stripped, oiled... dated out of the factory in March '62. 60 years young this month. Suitably Well-Hung in a Tweedly-Wheedly! 










Mississauga Rick was particularly chuffed to find the oil-tanned leather ends match the rosewood fretboard near perfectly. 

Keef also shown here, enjoying his last smoke by doctors' orders. If he can quit, you can too! Sure didn't like this guitar much though:

"Well 'at's a fookin' royal cock-up there mate, too many strings, man!" Shaking his head disgusted. He points a single accusatory crooked finger at me: "Been pissin' up against the wall again, then? " he queries, "Whyncha you ring me up? Yeah, I tossed ****, but I still need to get reg'lar battered, ya arsehole." 

Even in my fantasy meet-up with him, Keef is mean to me.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

quick in and out today, here's a pic of a lot of four, to outfit a whole band, (plus one spare)..... now packing to send.
The funniest thing is, being super cool peeps I pretty sure they will totally realize it might be a little on the cheesy side to be all seen wearing them all the same time.










However, I predict, once they do sling these, get used to them and compare to the old regular straps, we'll be able to add yet another sad new reason for divisive band drama:

"Hey dude, you _just can't_ wear yours, I'm wearing *mine* tonight!" whines the pouty little prima-donna lead guy, flinging his beautiful hair artistically.
"_No way pal_, I don't do weak straps no-more. For comfort and massive groove-factor *I gotsa to be Well-Hung* so what you gonna do 'bout it?" threatens the 6'4" bassist, as pally flinches in fear when she gestures at him threateningly with a massively beefy fist.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

All rise... "The Judge" has entered the courtroom, fresh off the StrapLab bench yesterday.
All hot orange and black with chrome punk grommets like theys are goin' out of style. 
_*VROOOOOOMMMMMMM!*_










Unfortunately, if you want it? No justice. It was snapped up within minutes of showing up on reverb. I'm just showing y'alls as a tease! But I hope Jason out in PEI (regular repeat tribemember) totally digs it, and I sure do wonder whatever the heck he's plannin' to put this on! It's already on open road, zooming towards him.

This is a _*GREAT*_ case for putting the Well-Hung 'verb store on "watch" to minimize the FOMO - I highly suggest you do this, and this thread too.

Also brand new in the strapateria today is "Everybody's Talkin'" a new pair of 1969 straps, featuring black leather, and primarily red vintage-correct hootenanny ribbon. 
_Everybody's talking at me, I don't hear a word they're saying....Only the echoes of my mind..._










This awesome embroidered ribbon has a bit of everycolour in it, primarily red. Looks just super from like six feet with a cool cross/diamond pattern. Extremely hippie. I made two, both go to about 45"-59" long.










Ultra padded, both thickk and phatt, (there are two) a revolutionary level of comfort you can totally tease your bandmates with.

Wishing all my forum brothers a beautiful spring weekend! Looks like gigs are happening again, head over to my Reverb store (((link below))) and get yourself outfitted for a new kind of comfort.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Fresh off the bench Sunday... tonight I was burnishing the ends while watching The Hobbit, thinking this was kind of Orc-worthy LOL










A strap design I haven't made for a few years, last one was in 2019 .. But if you are a ren-faire sort of fellow, or 
a maiden-chasing LARPer, here's another great-looking one almost black. 
House Stark #2, is an upgraded back-buckler version, my Class Act design, in hand-rubbed, dark dark oiled suede
with brutally smashed rivets.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

"Safari -BLK" is a new Class Act design, gonna hit the store tonight. 











Made out of a buttery-soft fawn-coloured leather that had me thinking of big cats lording over the Serengeti Plains. The Well-Hung Class Act line is are built with more complex craft involved, including a super easy-to-use "back-buckler" design, that keeps the nickel back buckle protected from getting all dinged up my your guitar. 




















also new in my store tonight will be a set of four new Sum Long Hung Guy straps in a colour shifty navy/pelham satin, with silvery vines, lanterns and dragons embroidered upon them

Busy day!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Got a bunch of new Well-Hung "Octane" rehearsal space promo banners in... you could actually have me include of these in your package for free if you know what you're doing... just visit the Reverb Store (linkinmysig) and find out how. This is valid only while they last, of course. 










Designed to inspire, intimidate & incite to incinerate, in a pinch you can also use 'em as handy curtains to conceal whatever debaucheries might be going down inside your mancave/lair.
One would look particularly good hanging over your Marshall half stack, and probably impress all the wrong kinds of ladies.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

TVvoodoo said:


> Fresh off the bench Sunday... tonight I was burnishing the ends while watching The Hobbit, thinking this was kind of Orc-worthy LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird I was watching the hobbit with my kids at the same time.
They liked it…. I felt like it was a movie or 2 too long 🤣

Nathan


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today birthed out of the StrapLab was a new No Prisoners line strap I'm calling "Lizard King"










Know what baby? Wearing a badass concho belt'll make _anyone_ feel like they can do _anything_!

I'll be putting a few more pics of this baby up on F-book tonight, it'll probably hit Reverb tomorrow if you are interested. No sniping. There's also a goofy "guess the number of picks" contest on the F-book page right now too, you can win a whole bunch of the strangely popular Well-Hung branded fender med-heavies. Just throw out a guess, real easy.

3" wide, padded, goes up to about 59", long strong etc. It's a gooder!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

For today, the Well-Hung "Stage King" is a popular line from our past. I have neglected the line for a few years now. Manage to make five new beauties today which are now the 7th unique version of this strap. All in this line have had the signature corduroy crossways to fight off neck dive, for an interesting textured singular look and soft--on-the-neck comfort










44"-60" micro-adjustable. Vintagey cool saugerties ribbon all down main body, and really great leather ends that match the ribbon. 










A proper 3" wide nicely padded sliding buckle hootenanny style strap is a rare find, and you see what lengths I went to to have my very one VERY solid 3" wide ABS buckle and loops. This avoids need for any guitar dinging metal loops and rivet situation most other brand name hootenanny style straps suffer from. 

Coming to the Well-Hung store this weekend.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Fresh pair of ZAP gatstraps bolted off my bench today. Electric Dragon is sure to amp up anyone's stage presence to dangerous levels. Use at your own risk, watch for them in the Well-Hung Reverb store soon.











3" Wide nice leather base with rolled edges. Not just a hard chopped off edge on the sides so it don't cut into your neck. This takes a lot of extra doin' that many others won' t bother to do,,,, but I do it on almost all my straps and it's SO worth the extra effort. Also find my typical internal carved foam and soft comfy lining.

The bolt is in a chromey-dragon/gator fakey leather, thick and tough, and it glitters like the eye of a crocodile watching a crappy swimmer. I can attest to the fact this strap is gonna to inspire great new shapes to throw, even if I can't come up with any impressive new licks. ⚡


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

A little change of pace... time to continue with bedazzlement of the rhinestone punk paisley craft/self-punishment project. More gems finally came in.










Completed all the baby butas, and added some random greenery "humps" on all the daddy paisleys... with the gold crystals inside, about 23 of them. I picked some warmer gold elements to add in to help play off the compensated brass saddles this bridge will be getting

Now that I could see all the extra little features added to the main part, it looked to my eye the pattern in the lower "horn section" was a little too empty now... I had completed that part too soon.

I had wanted to test adhesion of the gems anyway, so no time like the present... I held my breath and slipped the sharp end of a carving tool underneath and was able to pry a couple square inches of gems away...they are stuck pretty good, once all locked in together, but you can sort of "cut" a section out by slicing downwards first to separate.

I redid the end of the horn with more of the same elements on the rest of the body pattern, and refilled with the white










Worked a bit on the matching headstock too this morning. Again, bringing over the same bits. I also decided rather than trying to level & futz around with waterslides, to just do the "Royale" name in gems, since I could... seems to me a little more "Luxe" to do it in stones anyway.










This part also now ready to fill with the white crystals


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Another strap I have built for a few years recently sold the last one I had. 

The Well-Hung Bluesbreaker II is a 3" wide sliding buckle hootenanny in vintagy tweed heavy duty velvet. Also features a pickpocket & incredibly useful pull-off/push on SlideMaster bottleneck docker. (Yes, I kind of invented it, and it's awesome if I do say so myself.) 










If you find that you don't play slide as often as you should, it's probably because just like me, your slide is floating around in the bottom of some combo amp, or under a bunch of stuff in some gear odds 'n ends drawer somewhere. 

The SlideMaster feature keeps it super handy to access. A very quick one hand motion with your fretting hand docks it onto your finger to pull off for use. With about a minutes' practice you can learn to dock it back just as quickly, after awhile you'll be able to do it blindfolded without even thinking.

you will find your slide on it very secure, even a guitar madman boogaloo won't shake it loose, and the amount of "grab" it has is easily adjustable. Accepts metal slides also. whatever you got, but i will include one glass slide as shown with this strap.










Sharp eyes may notice that something here this looks very wrong. I'm in the process of making four, this is the first one and it's the only LEFTY version I am making, so it's sitting on the strap dummy all wrong and backwards. you have to have the open hole facing your fret hand so you can stick your finger in it to pull it off, and again... it works real slick.

Yes, Well-Hung has developed a way to make a left-handed guitar strap. Whodathunkit? 










Very nice leather ends, and medium level padding in the shoulder (which is admittedly more than you'd find in most what others call FULLY padded straps).


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Not too much strap output in the shop... been visiting a bit with my brother who dropped in yesterday. But I did get this one done and into the store. "Troublemaker" is mostly dark handsome burgundy "vegan" faux leather w/ black harness leather front and back for longevity. Features some glittery gold rings 'n rivets, and dual front pick pocket.
Would class up any dark trans red "whatever" or most anything with a red torty pickguard.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Donny in Maine recently picked up the Well-Hung "Lizard King" from Reverb. 
His dilemma now is sorting out which guitar gets to wear it. 

Vote Vintage SG by hitting the "thumbs up" button
Vote Tuxedo Strat by hitting the "heart-for-eyes" button.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Can't help myself. A few more progress pics... probably another 6-7 seven hours into it now. Working bottom to top. Estimate maybe another 10-12 hours I'll pretty much have it.










I'm finding I can't do this for much more than an hour at a time, because then I get sloppy and start to miss spaces. It's a bit more difficult with all these clear white gems sitting against a silver/gray background, and on the UV resin, it's all glittery AF. A fellas' eyes start to go wonky and your attention span starts to drop out. Then, you decide to UV a section of crystals in place, and discover holes or gaps where they aren't as nicely packed as they should have been, or you got a crystal gem glued in sitting on it's side/edge poking up in a dumb way. 

Again, still working with about one square inch at a time. Takes about ten-15 minutes/ sq in. by my estimate including about 2 min UV time. The little lamp I have shuts off automatically after about 45 seconds, I'm hitting the button three times. 










When you look at it at an angle like this, you can see there are some smaller gaps in my work, spaces. But I do have a plan for those. 

I've started using the rounded end of a screwdriver to lightly tamp them down before I hit them with the UV - that seems to really help set them and get 'em flat, but it can also displace a bunch and muck things up bad if you tap too hard. 










I have white gems in a few different sizes, situations come up where you need to use a larger or smaller gem, though it can be a fiddly time-waster also trying to get them super perfect. And, it seems if you mess around too much, the UV glue seems to get stiffer, or start to evaporate a bit, so you can't mess about too much. But plenty of working time for smaller spaces.

If you can get them in place fairly quickly, you grant yourself some leeway to re-arrange them to work out best by sliding them around a bit, but again, leaving any gaps is a bad deal - It's hard to fill them after-the-fact too, because the UV glue seems to sort of fill the space










out of focus gives an interesting mosaic/stained glass effect. In retrospect, I think I would have been smarter to use a darker smoky gray crystal instead of bright white for the background, I believe the paisley pattern would have jumped out better. I chose white because I figured it might closer to the traditional bumpy aluminum foil vibe. You can get metallic silver gems too. Second guessing now, I wanted it to be similar colour scheme to the original 68/69 style. 










These crystals are available in almost any colour you could imagine, some of them are even multi-coloured. I used a few inside the poppa paisleys that have a green/pink colour shift effect, but still pics can't really show that too well.

Happy Easter Weekend friends!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

TVvoodoo said:


>


Who?? Nice playing, also what model Vox is that? I have a guess it’s maybe something else built into the shell. Love the tone, almost like a SLO.



TVvoodoo said:


> Can't help myself. A few more progress pics... probably another 6-7 seven hours into it now. Working bottom to top. Estimate maybe another 10-12 hours I'll pretty much have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d hit it.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

keto said:


> Who?? Nice playing, also what model Vox is that? I have a guess it’s maybe something else built into the shell. Love the tone, almost like a SLO.
> I’d hit it.


This is my little brother JD, whom I taught everything I knew about guitar when I was eighteen, then he proceeded forget the cowboy chords and woodshed like crazy ending up playing in a number of Calgary based bands professionally for many years. Applejack, Sensation, now with Quicksilver... nothing huge, but he made a decent living off it for a number of years. He's a very good drummer too. 
The amp he is using is a rehoused vox pathfinder 15R, that i inserted into an old bass combo box, and it's got a 12" speaker instead of the regular 8".

Great little amp those buggers, I have two of them. Just a little SS thing, but really nice circuit.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

TVvoodoo said:


> another 10-12 hours I'll pretty much have it.


Sheet mon! That's purdy!
Is this for a customer? or something that you wanted to do?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

TVvoodoo said:


> This is my little brother JD, whom I taught everything I knew about guitar when I was eighteen, then he proceeded forget the cowboy chords and woodshed like crazy ending up playing in a number of Calgary based bands professionally for many years. Applejack, Sensation, now with Quicksilver... nothing huge, but he made a decent living off it for a number of years. He's a very good drummer too.
> The amp he is using is a rehoused vox pathfinder 15R, that i inserted into an old bass combo box, and it's got a 12" speaker instead of the regular 8".
> 
> Great little amp those buggers, I have two of them. Just a little SS thing, but really nice circuit.



OMG. My younger bro took up my guitar and amp when I moved away, bought a cheap bass and played it thru my old amp, woodshedded for a couple years then made a living at it for 25 years including Canadian touring, I was so jealous.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Sheet mon! That's purdy!
> Is this for a customer? or something that you wanted to do?


Hesitant to say LOL! Naw, this is my 8th refinish... all for personal humblebragz only, (though a couple of them ain't real brag-worthy).


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Gettin' real, real close now. I figure only about an hour and a half, maybe two more. I guess if there's anywhere in the world folks might like glittergatpix it's probably not GC, but this thing is just an adventure and lots of fun to photograph. Irresistable, really.










Welcome to 101 Glitter St., located in Sparkleville, Blingatoba, come on in!





































I found it can gets kinda dulled from fingerprints pretty quickly, but you can shine it up with bit of terrycloth, doesn't dislodge anything... but makes a big difference in effect.
Had it out in the sun through the window upstairs for a bit this weekend, crazy pattern it threw on the wall was something else.

Anyway, I'm starting to think it's going to make me a little blue when it's done.

On theme, today i also built two gold sparkle/ blake lace Star Power Series "Glitter Bomb" straps now in the store.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I don't think I want it, I know I don't ever want to do it, but I do think I like it 
Well done sir!!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

New in the Well-Hung strapateria is a new version of "Tarnished" but this time in the Class Act form factor with the protected rear buckle adjustment. Loving this design!

The rear-buckle set up is secure and handsome, but best of all it very easy to adjust without having to pull the strap off your guitar. The way I set it up, you're going to have to be some sort of genius to figure out a way to get the buckle to ding your guitar in normal use. 










This one goes from about 45"-all the way to 59" max length. very nice piece.

Takes a bit more doing to get this tarnished silver look on the sheridan vinyl i picked up, but well worth the effort. It's got a little shine to it, but not a chromey shine. More like a "great-great grandpappy's-shootin'-iron-you-discovered-in-an-old-wooden-box-in-the-hayloft" kind of shine.










I did manage to finish all the gem placement on the telecaster. My next moves are going to be...

1. go all around the outside edge with some silver paint touch up, a couple of places where it needs. 
2. go all around the outside edge of the gems with another good layer of that UV resin to lock 
'em down even better. 
3. protect the front and get at it the back with the angle grinder to put a tummy cut into it, and sand it nice for final finishing. 

I'm kind of waiting for decent weather to get it outside and grind on it. It's been a real slow and cool spring up here, a real slow melt. IT's rare to have snow on the ground this late, but there it is just got my deck cleared off yesterday. Thankfully, we had about double the amount of snow as usual, so a slow melt has been a blessing. I'm higher up here in town, but parts of my community can be prone to flooded basements and such.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

New in the Well-Hung Reverb store is "The Guardsman" from the No Prisoners line. 










"The Guardsman" seems ideal for a brave individual ready to defend the realm of macho basement rock-star LARPing, but beware: it may be that only real deal on-stage face-melting may satisfy this black leather 'n studded straps' full destiny and release it's full powers. 

Are you able to fulfill?










I am real glad I made the decision to add some contrasting white stitching on the feature... "motorcycles" it up nicely I think, adds a little extra badass. 

A supple black leather base with what looks like to me aluminum rivets all up and down. Heavy leather ends, luxurious padding, 3" wide goes near long as 60" allowing you to invent and throw new and sexy on-stage shapes to your heart's delight.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't often work on Sundays but today I felt a bit inspired to get a jump on the week.

If you look at the photo real close, you might spot a series of four new "Sportsman" guitar slings now in-progress. I will finish these off tomorrow.










If you've been on the hunt for a real man's guitar strap, here's one that could help your feed your family. All you gotta do is take careful aim, keep your breath shallow, relax and get ready to gently.... squeeze.... the..... trigger. 

These should show up on Reverb late in the day tomorrow. Happy Hunting!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

"Carnivore" seemed like a better name for this short run of new Well-Hung guitar straps fresh off the bench today and new to Reverb.










Not the sort of strap you casually drop in the bush at the campfire jam, you may not find it again! Or, perhaps you're making huge bank in the bro country world, best throw one of these in yer truck! Might be strong enough to pull your rig out of the ditch if you need it. If there's one team color/pattern that unites rural folk everywhere, from deep south Duck Dynasty Louisiana, all the way up to the high arctic caribou chasin' northwoods... y'know it's this here one, right here!



















Made of tough heavyweight printed cotton denim that has been washed for softness and slightly faded. Each one is different, but kind of the the same if you get my drift. Good and long, floats between 46"-59". Luxe 3" wide, rolled edges, luxury padding in the shoulder. Heavy leather ends for long life and sturdiness. As always, more info and pics on Reverb

Ltd. Edition, four only, head over to Reverb and bag one for yourself today before Terrible Ted poaches 'em all.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

LOL sometimes I think I need to buy more guitars just to get more Well-Hung straps.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

jdto said:


> LOL sometimes I think I need to buy more guitars just to get more Well-Hung straps.


Never know! You might hit the ditch on the way to a gig.. the science is settled: It's always the Well-Hung man who saves the day!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Successfully mated a 🦓 + 🐑 to get Zheepskin! A soft, distressy pattern featured on "Tangled":
What we got here is a rare Well-Hung guitar strap in black, black + more black, and is just perfect for your dark quilt-top










3" wide on the shoulder, 44" - 59" long, strong, ultra padded and super comfy.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

"Gambit' is brand new to the one-of-a-kind series "No Prisoners" line.










A whole lot of black leather, padding, 3" wide in the shoulder with rolled edges - I could go on, there's more info on Reverb...










You've come a long, long way from your top Nerdship in Chess Club back in Grade 9. Now, you're a cool gatslinging rockstar with unfailing killer instinct for the game, and a winning strategy to outfox your competition. 

Your move.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh the look on the wife's face of the fellow's wife who buys this, when she sees on the credit card statement her husband purchased "Stud Service" by Well-Hung










I didn't get an exact count but over five hundred and twenty teeny pyramid studs are all over this thing. 43"-57", beautiful rolled edges from a buttery brown leather base. Ultra padded, heavy leather ends.










Great for many of those brownburst guitars, with a subtle touch of heavy metal style.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I had to take a look at your stuff, I never knew we had a member who made straps. I need one more but no clue what I’d like 😂. That’s the story of my life indecisive


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

silvertonebetty said:


> I had to take a look at your stuff, I never knew we had a member who made straps. I need one more but no clue what I’d like 😂. That’s the story of my life indecisive


These straps are on a different level. I have guitars that range from 6.5 - 9.5 lbs and they all feel comfortable with these. Plus they look really cool.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww fellas, thank you for saying! @silvertonebetty message me here if you see something strikes your fancy, I have a deal for April soon to end that forum members can escape shipping costs. I'm desperately trying to hit a magic number for April I promised my wife I'd make. Hinging on this is possibley not being able to keep doing and instead get a real job working for "the man" somewhere else. I am pretty close but so is the deadline.... and I'm honestly starting to sweat a little bit. 

IN other words, motivated seller... let's make a deal!

Today in the shop I cranked up the strap machine (ME), with an extra dose of power (COFFEE), to complete a couple today. One I can't show until tomorrow, but new tonight in the store will be this brand new version of "Tarnished" in the Well-Hung Class Act form factor (back buckle), in black leather and brassy gold.










Sharp looking strap built with a specific popular guitar in mind. I think you can guess.










This strap will handle a weighty one, allowing you more pleasurable time under it due to the ultra padding, 3" wide, and comfy rolled edges. This one goes nearing 60" length, plenty of black leather and real good ends. 










The strip down the middle is not leather but "vegan" leather, made golden yellow/brassy by a special process I thunked up. Sharp looking piece.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

TVvoodoo said:


> Aww fellas, thank you for saying! @silvertonebetty message me here if you see something strikes your fancy, I have a deal for April soon to end that forum members can escape shipping costs. I'm desperately trying to hit a magic number for April I promised my wife I'd make. Hinging on this is possibley not being able to keep doing and instead get a real job working for "the man" somewhere else. I am pretty close but so is the deadline.... and I'm honestly starting to sweat a little bit.
> 
> IN other words, motivated seller... let's make a deal!
> 
> ...


That’s quite a beauty!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That might qualify as my favorite to date.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

If my Custom wasn’t already gorgeously Well-Hung, that would be the one.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

TVvoodoo said:


> Fresh pair of ZAP gatstraps bolted off my bench today. Electric Dragon is sure to amp up anyone's stage presence to dangerous levels. Use at your own risk, watch for them in the Well-Hung Reverb store soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM me about these please!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

MarkM said:


> PM me about these please!


You can PM him first to start the conversation. Just click his profile and click “message”


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Well my way worked too?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

MarkM said:


> Well my way worked too?


Ok, no worries, then. I thought maybe you didn’t know how to use that feature as it seems like extra steps to get to the same result.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Important announcement to members The Well-Hung Shock & Awe militia, a new recruit!

Shock & Awe #84 has now been deployed to the Pennsylvania theatre, godspeed!
Photo taken before I knew what size button holes he needed.



















"Gears" provided us with many badges from his own personal military career, (TYFYS), to have me craft a practical and comfortable strap that'll soon be slinging a very nasty-looking and fully weaponized LTD singlecut. This strap is destined to be come a treasured family heirloom. 

_The somewhat feared, not at all respected Shock & Awe Militia boasts an international force. Members include several several impolite Canadians, and dozens dozens of warmongering ‘Mericans, few British hooligans, an angry Aussie, a never-surrender Frenchman, a Spaniard conquistador, a deadly Harley straddlin’ lady on mobile covert ops, and a particularly bad-ass Viking in Norway. _


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Mike Loves Guitars, good straps, and jumbo strap buttons. But he would ADORE any new subs to his videoblog. 😇


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Four new "Dirty Honey Python" slings have slithered into the Well-Hung Reverb store today. 
100% defanged, reputed to double the legitness to your centre-stage-foot-on-the-monitor poses 










An imposing pattern of black, dirty honey and creme, this is a substantial leather guitar strap at 3" wide, ultra-padded and goes up to 59" long (about 8 inches longer than you typical store-bought). Great strap for customs, goldtops, white or black 'n creme outfits of all sorts.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Two new ones from the No Prisoners series (one of a kind, never to be repeated), now in the Well-Hung Reverb store. Both of these reduced price. 

"Seeing Red" Features a whack of grommets and some studs on black leather. 3" wide. 
This one is priced as a B-stock, it probably won't last long. My stitching went outside the lines a bit. 










"Agitator" was made in a tans, soft browns theme. Lotta nickel studs in it, garment leather base. 
quite striking. This one also at a reduced price, because I was using up bits and pieces here in the shop, but it's a solid and pretty knarly strap.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Often I get asked for a distressed-leather looking strap. I've DIY experimented on it a bit without convincing results. Recently got lucky on some leather that's everything I saw in my head, but still soft, strong and OMG gorgeous. Meet "Patina!"










So ugly/beautiful it's gonna be love at first feel for you, and those you know. Definitely going to expand my personal collection with one of these.










Limited run, these have random stains, fading, scratches and a mesmerizing sheen to them. If you've ever seen actual sealskin in person, this stuff is real close. Feels like it's been soaked, then sun-dried and used daily a hundred times over.. But it's cowhide, pretty sure.










Patina is the Willem Buscemi of guitar straps. So much unique character. Too much? Totally legit on your custom heavy relic guitar... you don't have a newish looking strap on that one, do ya? Kinda wrong innit?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Meet *"Snakebit Blues"* a real rare No Prisoners strap in a black 'n blue theme. It's kinda hot.
There's a pretty amusing "two buddies out huntin'" tale comes with it, think you heard that one?
You gotta to hit up reverb for my version when this one is listed later today, because why? Well, 'cause I want you to go there, that's why!

Add Well-Hung to your watch list when you go (link in my sig). I'll probably put it up on f-book if you care like my page there too. 
We're picking teams right now, I choose you.










Fake ladies leather belt, but I added some cool biker bling to dress 'er up a bit before securely sewing it to this beautiful black top grain cowhide base.
3" wide, ultra-padded in the Well-Hung way, with a new black velvet leopard lining I'm testing, still a bit grippy. Kind of cool in it's own right.










It's a long one, up to 63" for throwing BIG STAGE rockstar shapes. You know, the kinda moves that'll make "That Guy" (way in the back with his arms crossed) super-duper jelly.

How about some recent Reverb yakety-yak? Some real nice words coming in lately.

Greg in AZ picked up three in one fell swoop._ "The BEST guitar straps! Thank you!" he wrote about each._ Hmmpf. OK, I'll accept copypasta, as long as it's nice copypasta.

member @Chiba picked up four custom straps, two for himself, two as gifts for his bandmates:_ "Great to deal with, easy communication and SUPER high quality product. Couldn't ask for a better transaction or better straps! Fantastic stuff."_

Houston TX, fellow simply says on his Golden Boy: "Fantastic product. You can’t find stuff like this easily nowadays. Thank you for making something of this quality!"

"...Straps are amazing, and the transaction way above and beyond expectations... The seller is a beast of creative energy! Stop thinking and just pick one - or three - and buy them. You won't be sorry." So says Walter in Maine who got the first Baby Leo, floatin' pad leopard skin guitar strap

Kris in Winterpeg picked up a blue Sum Yung Long Hung Guy dragon silk strap... _ "Within ten minutes of applying this well-hung strap I let out a complete low rumble riff of Breaking the Law and had no regrets. Thank you for this amazing strap. I’ll need to order another soon so I can double the good-looks."  Please do! _


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Probably you know someone in every band that has ever existed could wear this one with integrity 










Announcing the introduction of a new original Well-Hung design series: "Marquee"
I pledge to never repeat the same marquee twice. Absolutely will take requests. 
3" wide, ultra padded, long strong and real comfy. 










I've been experimenting here in the StrapLab with the mechanics of this. Up to six letters seems to work best. This one ended up with "softer" edge letters than I'd like to see in the future. Also poked 2 small holes in this one in attempts to maximize the 3D effect. As a result Marquee #1 can be found in the Well-Hung reverb store discounted as a B-stock. 

It is just me who thinks a few forum members here deserve a real good bitch strap?


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

TVvoodoo said:


> Often I get asked for a distressed-leather looking strap. I've DIY experimented on it a bit without convincing results. Recently got lucky on some leather that's everything I saw in my head, but still soft, strong and OMG gorgeous. Meet "Patina!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I effing love that!
That looks fantastic 

Nathan


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

"Scout" was born May 12, 2022 at approx 1:30 PM. A beautifully padded one-only strap, it features grommets/rivets in nickel, and contrasting stitching. 
Unfortunately, "Scout" is now awaiting adoption







and relocation to a caring guitarman's lair.

3" wide, rolled edges in soft pigskin suede, padded comfort and neck dive braking "technology" 










The No Prisoners series straps by Well-Hung offers you a way to obtain your very own "signature" guitar strap at a reasonable price. A wonderful guard against having to suffer the soul-crushing embarrassment of showing up at Le Grande Majestique Ballare wearing the same exquisite gown another attendee is also attired in. She's wearing it far better than you too. She at least shaved her legs and applied a far less slutty colour of lipstick, you dirty nasty floozy.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

New to the Reverb store is another Class Act back-buckler. Safe back buckle that won't ding precious, unless you are real creative and find a way to do so. Nicely padded, 3" wide, goes as long as 57", in soft black garment leather. 

Meet up with "In The Pocket"










Everyone musically-minded can appreciate being in that "in the pocket" feeling. Few things rival that zone. It's like a form of non-sexual ecstasy, much like slipping under a nicely padded Well-Hung guitar strap! I don't often make black/black guitar straps but this one has that cool working zipper pocket up front to keep it from looking it was made in Boringville, Dullsyvania. 

As a bonus, whomever grabs this one up now in the store can expect that hidey-hole to be loaded with cool stuffs, so it's gonna be a little bit like Christmas. 










Hardware in black and gunmetal, adjusts 46"-57" in the Well-Hung Class Act form factor, that is one of my best.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Haven't had time to list this piece yet today on the Reverb store, but figured I'd throw pics up to see if anyone might be interested in "Blood Feud" for when it shows up real soon. More info and pics will be there.










Some weighty tooled genuine silver conchos on this found belt, really unique, never saw anything like them before. They were heavily tarnished, so I shined them up a little bit, but not all the way. 












Another built in my No Prisoners theme, one-only. I build this on padded blood coloured cowhide base, and the conchos are in a heavy duty leather belt which is affixed to the 3-1/4" wide padded base. This is a wide, long (max 62") and heavy duty strap, also padded very amply in the shoulder. 










One of the best I've made so far this year, real nice strap. It's the one strap you want to be wearing when Jolene's psycho brother Jebediah finds out you been love wrasslin' her out behind the mule pens.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

_"Contracted a case of NGD today and once received, I realized it is not Well-Hung. Being as how the good Doctor has diagnosed / resolved the Unhung NGD illness for me 2-3 times previous, I am reaching out to you to help me out once again before I'm seen in public w/ Unhung NGD." -Tommy_

The Challenge: Strap this rainbow crackle Jackson in a way that screams metal, without skulls or studs. Prefer black leather, crosses, lightning bolts OK. 










OMG. Metal Pride Forever? I'm sure we'll come up with something for this throwback monstrosity. 

When there's lightning.... you know it always brings me down.... Like a rainbow, in the dark! LOL


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

How’s this for a Well-Hung Well-Hung guitar?
My LP Custom now has these beautiful and rare gold-coloured Pro-Pins to keep my Well-Hung strap securely in place. After all, do you want your strap off, or your strap-on?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok, been working in the background... mostly yard work LOL! But some straps got made too! 

Rainbow in the dark got done today, getting this multicoloured dragon bolt done and finished was a bit more trouble than I reckoned with, but it's a great strap in the end. Made with black patch leather, and some rainbow dyed chrome gator I had hidden in the back here. The coloured bolt seems washed out in the pic but it has some nice colour saturation in person.



















This tooling job got its final clear finish, just after I took a few pics, will be heading out tomorrow to make it in time for a high school graduation down in Moose Jaw. Used some metallic silver on it, makes the bolt and the flames jump off a bit. Should look pretty good on a black flame 7-string LTD superstrat. 

I did find out he's a Flames fan, but I took the job despite that.  










Hopefully this fine young fella will not be too mentally crushed by the impending snuffing of the Stanley Cup aspirations of the Calgary Flamers, and perhaps he'll treasure the strap anyway. 
Maybe he can keep it as a lifelong reminder to not bite off more than you can chew. LOL!










Also finished "Fang" last night, a custom build in the No Prisoners line for one of our smoov jazz guitar brothers over at The Tone Rooms, kinda nasty.

Starting another tooling job tonight, going to incorporate a dragon beast and some Japanese characters. Should be fun!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

This Black Leopard (genuine cow fur) strap fairly pounced off the bench today. Minor cuts and bruises were succumbed while taming it into a strap, but I've had all my shots so it's just another day here in the StrapLab.










This fur has the slightest olive tint to it, in fluorescent light anyway. Woudl be just KILLER on that age-funkified silverburst you're so proud of, and sling it in luxury too.










Padded, 47"-61" nice and long for the best rock star poses.










Big angry jungle cat now, tomorrow a DRAGON!!!
Today's playlist... some big 'ol T-sax madness worth turning up and groovin' to


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

One of our esteemed guitar brothers (who is an incredible artist himself) has asked me to begin work on a project that will suitably sling his own creative undertaking: scratch build a neck through LP










Well in a week saturated in sadness, much of the story behind this fella's lutherie is also rooted in family tragedy and his ongoing personal efforts to make sense of it all while rebuilding himself. Not going to get into all that here, but let's just say I am completely honoured. His skills is indisputable, how he does what he does remains almost unfathomable to me. Probably a step or two above my skillset to adequately match this guitar, but I'm gonna try my best.

This is the colour he's plans to go with, one of his own special mix formulas. Sky wants me to see if I can't match or come close to matching the finish he's chosen, which is going to be another challenge. I think I am going to want to watch him stain/dye the instrument before I move ahead too far, so I can do that. I believe he's getting close to starting the finishing process.










Which blue is it to you? I'm trying for French/Sapphire/Yale territory, or somewhere in that realm. But maybe it's cobalt? Dying leather for me is more art than science, I'm going to have to sneak up as close as I can with multiple dye applications I think. Plus the plan is to use that colour more as a base/ undercoat and lightly touch it with black on a textured top











We've been messaging back and forth for months now, and finally a few weeks ago a design started to come together...

Chris is really into Japanese culture, and the instrument he's building features detailed inlay work of a samurai warrior etc. reflecting that. There is a Bushido Kanji (way of the warrior, or code of conduct), on the headstock and he wanted those on the front of the strap as well. Apparently these symbols are representative of honor, discipline, faithfulness, bravery etc. Don't ask me, I don't read Japanese one bit! Could mean "Leave the wife be, eat more sushi" for all I know.










I pitched him an idea with a Samurai sword over the length of the strap, but apparently I defiled the Samurai culture with my artwork, so Chris gently steered me in a different direction.

Anyway with the design ideas salted away, over the past couple days was able to plan it out, get the strap shape cut, transfer the patterns and begin to get the carving and tooling part out of the way. Now, I never once claimed to be a pro leather carver / tooler, more a developing intermediate, so, if there are any pro-level or amazing serious hobby carvers out there, consider that I'm still learning at this, still pretty much something new in every new project.

First thing is, once you get the basic strap shape all cut out, you need to get that moisture content WAY up in the leather, "casing" it's called. Basically what I do is soak it about 2/3 through with a wetted sponge, then roll it up loosely and put it in a clean plastic ice cream pail. I also drop a large saturated sponge in the middle, and seal it up overnight. When it comes out, it's real easy to press in stitch guidelines, and transfer the pattern on the computer onto this piece of cow.










Once the basic lines are in, the swivel knife gets an good edge on it, and I commence to carving.
As you can see there is a bit more involved here than Japanese symbols, we are also going to have a roaring twisty dragon










Once the lines are carved. The beveling begins. This is a tool that softens one side of a cut, and presses down sharper into the cut on the other side. 










Beveling properly can be a bit of a mind-bender particularly on this twisty subject. A lot of small turns and sharp corners will make it a total pain in the butt. My rule of thumb is you bevel OUTWARDS from the main subject to the background, but it also depends on the situation, what you want to accent more. But this process really helps start bring things to life by giving it a little extra dimension and 3D-ness.










The tooling on this strap is now close to 1/3 done, I figure. But this was a lot of of the hardest stuff needing to be done, about three hours work, two Oasis records one Blur. Then, back in the pail it went, hope to do some more on it this weekend. If I do too much in one sitting, my pounding arm gets a weird repetitive stress injury so I have to rest it a bit.

The rest of the strap will be textured probably over the weekend, and we will have to put some more texture on the dragon.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Wow, Brad, that is looking awesome


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

keepin' on, keepin' on after a pretty busy weekend! 

leather was in the high moisture zone plastic pail over the weekend, so it didn't take much to get it in shape to continue tooling. First things first, kind of to get my flow back... "backgrounding" which helps further lift up and separate the main subjects, and just plain adds a cool texture










This can go fairly fast, but you have to keep turning the tool a little bit or a pattern will emerge, and it won't look as random as it' s supposed to look. To get in the real tight places, you have to tilt the tool a quite bit of an angle, to use maybe half or a1/4 of the tool, and give it much less a "tap" due to the smaller amount of surface area. I like this effect, because it gives some nice options later during the dye stages. Oh and there will be dye stages. 

Next we have some scaling going on with the classic "Mules Foot" tool, but used as a repetitive pattern.










Wasn't near as perfect as I'd hoped looking at it this damn close... oh well, the body of the dragon is planned to be solid dyed, so scaling imperfections of the type shown above LOL! won't be real apparent. 

Going back in with the swivel knife for a different kind of line texture on the back spines, fins, or mane or whatever you dang call it on a reptile/dinosaurish beast. 










Actually, I felt compelled to look it up, they are each called a "scute" ...there's a wordle for ya. 
Anyway, this beast now has striated scutes via a bunch of small slashes. 

So here we have the front pretty much there












And a dragon has taken shape, and is looking somewhat beastly.










Now it's time to think colour scheme. It was pitched that this strap be dyed the base blue pretty much everywhere and a light brush on top of the mottled part would give it a light overcoat on the blue but the real blue would shine through in the low spots and generally keep it as blue-ish. 

The dragon was planned to be black, with gold on the underbelly scales, a red tongue. I think I want to make the scutes a different colour than black, but not gold. Red? Maybe silver? maybe keep that as solid blue, or should the dragon be solid blue with a black overcoat... I think the characters on the front are going to be solid blue. Hmmmm need to think about this, because the dye stages are touchy on how it can be done. Not required to rush on this one, so that's good! But if we want more red than the tongue, I'll have to do that first probably and protect it, before any major blue. 

But I like the idea of metallic gold and silver incorporated. Or some red maybe? Probably going to spend some time looking at some classic oriental dragon art for some guidance I think. But there might be too many colours too, less is more. Probably MLP dude is going to have some valuable input too, I expect! 

might be a while, so put it on watch.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Ready for your daily dose of immune system fortifying vitamin strap? Well-Hung men can fight off pretty much anything, with our superior genetics and alpha attitudes. 

Today I felt like changing things up a little but, but staying in a black theme. Two new one-of-a kinders resulted... didn't quite get time to complete, had other things on the go in the background too... but here's "Stitch" and "Weave" - both real long, pillowy-padded, 3" wide badassers. 










I figure I can get these both up in the reverb store tomorrow if things go my way.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Comes to mind with "Stitch" well, you should have seen the other guy! Basically it's kind of a creepy-cool sort of Tim Burton-ish / BDSM sort of thing in semi-gloss shiny PU vinyl, sturdy cord, married to good black harness leather front and back. 










Goes long to about 63" which gives you the room to make all those cool stage moves to truly win over Mr. Arms-Crossed Guy, staring you back near the bar.










You know, I really don't like crafting black guitar straps. There are just so so many out there and they all look pretty much the same - absolutely no character at all. So, when I go to work in the none-more-black theme here in the StrapLab, it's my mind that Well-Hung has to offer something at least a little special and stand-out.

Brings to mind "Weave" also new in the Well-Hung Reverb boutique today










Another blackie with a great vintagey look. Not fakey embossed weave, but real and true weave, that's way to difficult and expensive for strap manus to bother with. But Hell, I'll offer one up. 5 strips of 1/2" black PU, in a cool diamond pattern. Great texture that catches the light so nice!










Your guitar peers are gonna ask you about these, I do hope you torture them for a suitable amount of time before revealing how they too can become Well-Hung guitarists, just like you.

Both straps 3" wide, pillowy padded allowing you to play longer in comfort and help negate those painful-grimaces your current straps are probably causing. Then again, that could also just be your regular look


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

An important part of working with different leathers is "burnishing" the edges so they look shiny and finished. I know my game could use some improvements there, short of going mechanical/electric. The main feat is figuring out how to hold the pieces steady while you rub the heck out of and get that friction/heat going which gets those nice edges. 

So today, I invented this gadget, which for now I'll just call a working prototype:










My edge burnishing is mostly done along long sides for straps and tail straps... so basically what I need is a lengthy jig/clamp that won't damage my craftswork, but still hold it secure. Also the ability to open and close the jaws hands-free was another factor I wanted incorporate - this way I can properly place the work inside the jaws with both hands before going to work on it.

Had some leftover composite/laminate flooring bits with a nice thin padding layer on the undersides, and a some medium duty spring clamps, bits of mdf trim etc... and voila! It works not too bad! I can open and close the jaws by leaning in on the front bar, but I think I'm still going to want a bit more leverage in the next version. 

Anyway, maybe I spent too much time on this, (some other things I tried early in the day that didn't work too well), but in the end this is going to help me get some real nice edges in the near future!

Now taking suggestions on a suitably cool name for this contraption


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

_*Happy Monday! *_As you probably already know, I actually first invented the idea of putting a lightning bolt on 
a strap, as a way to exude a kind of electric/power sort of vibe, and only Well-Hung offers them for sale. 



Ok, ok... no I actually didn't invent it... it's pretty hard to find a guitar strap company that DOESN'T make the damn things these days. Honestly, they are get decent interest for me too, once I finally gave in, and began offering my own version. My version is way more padded than any other zap, and unlike many others, the bolt can be is a bit more subtle, and not up and down the whole length. 

But no less electrifrying! You're gonna need rubber soled shoes, your hair might frizz up something awesome, but that's rock 'n roll for ya!










I am officially dedicating today and the next four days as "Zap! Week" here in the StrapLab. Gonna make nothing but a whole bunch of different visually charged straps for the Reverb store. If you want a custom-made in any kind of goofy color or pattern combo you desire? This is your week to hit me up!

Above we have a Zap! Black Leopard and Black bolt on highly distressed leather. Both 3" wide, padded, leather on leather, and floatin between approx 46-58" which is way longer than Big Strap
sees fit to make by about 7 inches.

more to come!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Lighting struck twice yesterday. Miraculously I survived. I thought I was ok, but then it hit me twice more today! 
I blame BIG Strap. Those multinational companies play for keeps. Good think saw fit to keep my rubbers on 24/7 this week! 

Fresh off the bench, "ZAP!" Bassman powers you up without the risk of loaded caps waiting to fry you like a bug on the zapper. 
Genuine F-grill has that subtle silvery glint, and extra visual wattage. Can't see it in the pic, but it's there guaranteed!










Zap GlamiGator has shiny black gator emboss on black leather, if felt it needed a bit more, so I outlined one side in nickle metallic faux leather... visually it really grabs ya, like a toothy old gator might too, if you give him half a chance










typical 3" wide cadillacky Well-Hung comfort and real North American man-size length. 
Already have a comfye strap, you say? Not like Well-Hung you don't. Some dude named Lindell keeps calling me day and night begging me to reveal how I make 'em so dang pillowy. Sorry MIke, I'll never tell.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Had a quick 1969 "Crystal Blue Pursuasion" custom order sort of derail my ZAP! Week plans a little bit, but in the end can't say no to making a very cool strap, and I can't say no to a guaranteed sale, thank you! How many other strap-makers can get a super comfy and well-built custom order shipped the same day it's ordered? I aim to please!

I was also able to wrangle in one ZAP! today as well - milk-chocolate coloured leather, (showing a bit darker here than normal as it was freshly conditioned before pics), 3" wide, and a stunning gator bolt in a very light copper, almost nickel.










Calling it a Champagne Ranch ZAP! Very sharp! 3" wide, padded up to 57" long. I should have this on up on Reverb tomorrow.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

The week-long electrical storm festival in my head (and outside the shop actually) continues with two more fresh "ZAP!" discharges from the StrapLab bench...

Each of these emit at least one megawatt of coolness, but they're both a little unusual. I do hope your resistance is against them is low. Should be available in the reverb store tomorrow.










We have ZAP Leo, with a bolt made of actual cowhide dyed in a baby leopard pattern, and Zap Dirty Honey Python with a snake embossed chunk of cow. It's like a dang trip the the zoo, ain't it? 

Changing it up a bit with two straps made of heavy duty "vegan" black leather base, rolled edges 3" wide.... Really nice stuff, it does not feel or look plasticky, like some vinyls can. Probably easier care than actual leather, maybe longer lasting too. Rest assured I did go with heavy REAL harness leather on the nose and tail where it really matters. 

Another change-up... both of these are what I'd call "half-padded" at least as far as my typical plush padding goes. Even so, I'll bet they are still more comfy than the most popular comfort strap out there. If that wasn't enough, I also opted for slippy lining on both of these, which I hardly ever do. Some dudes want that. 

Both of these close in on 61" for length, long enough to accommodate any ridiculous rockstar move you can think of, and I'll bet you have plenty of them.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

These took a bit more doing, extra steps. As a result, probably going to spill over into next week to complete... unless it rains all weekend! Then maybe....










Red Skull embossed leather bolt on black cowhide, saddle/yellow bolt on red cowhide, blue on black suede... watch for them to strike on Reverb probably early next week.
I'm kind of burned out on the "Zap!" theme for awhile... looking forward to changing things up here in the shop!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I envisioned this one as a strap suitable for like a cherryburst but, would look fine on most any black or white guitar too I think



















The genocide leather gives it an extra badass touch, If you find a more comfortable guitar strap than this that don't look like it belongs
in a rest home, I'd love to hear about it. 3" wide, padded, leather, leather and more leather.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Man, you’re really charged up on lightning straps! Pumping them out lightning quick! I’m shocked at how cool your lightning straps are. The atmosphere in this thread is electric!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I get excited every time something new pops up in here. 

Gotta stop window shopping soon though.....


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Whoops forgot up post this here on Saturday... no strap content though


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

*WARNING: 
Some viewers may find some of the following photos disturbing*

Received a package in the mail with a whole bunch of vintage goodness...
Marcus asked me to assess his collection of retired vintagey straps for renovations to make them useable again. 

I absolutely love looking at these old pieces, and I think in many cases it's a very worthwhile project to renovate old straps with some sentimental value, that need a little help to be put back into active service. 










First out of the package were these three hootenanny style straps, all with jaw-droppingly thin and floppy ends with stretched and worn button holes. The KENT brand strap, had very dry and stiff ends, but they were very fally-aparty ends. 

OMG!!!!










I could easily see why he retired all three of these, I wouldn't trust even a beater guitar on any of them. Generally solid construction, but those ends? They just got old.
Terrifying. Dry rot is an awful thing. PRO TIP: You can actually head some of this off with some regular conditioning with quality leather products. 

Anyway, I pitched him some ideas, new ends on all for sure... remove the metal rings and rivets... replace the sharp metal buckles with ABS plastic. The lining on this one was worn almost through... and was separating from the main ribbon. So I added a new black crushed velvet lining. It also had sharp/cutty sides on the ribbon, so I left the new lining stick out a wee bit on each side so it won't bite into his neck any more. I use way better thread than most strapmakers too, about twice as thick.










All of these were at or near max adjustment at about 51" so I guessed he might like a little more ajustment on them. I couldn't make more ribbon of course, but I could make the ends a bit longer than the original... 












I was able to add about 2.5" on the back end, about 1.5" on the nose end on each so a total about four inches extra on the renovated straps. He'll definitely be able to find his comfort zone now.












I used my regular black leather on all of them, which is roughly about twice as thick, maybe a tad more, and has a little stiffness to it. Not shown above, I triple sewed the leather ends to the ribbon and lining, opting to not use any rivets, getting rid of the metal loops and now good ABS sliding buckles, instead of your typical sharp metal ones.

All three completed today... I just love the idea of putting these vintage beauties back to work with confidence. I wanted to add some padding into the body of the strap, but he said he wanted to keep them close to original, and I can't fault a fella for that. I REALLY wanted to make these into wider more comfy straps and offered him a smoking deal, but... nope LOL!











I mentioned there were four straps in the package.. more like 3 and a half. The other half a strap Marcus sent me was this super funky old ACE brand floating pad... with a bit of tail strap and the original buckle. I expect that the other part of the strap busted and got chucked. 

Super skinny, only about 1/2" wide which is a little scary to me. But I couldn't put anything wider through the loops, and keep it close to stock. I selected some quality veg-tan from my stash (a little heavier than the original) and am now in the beginning stages of replacing the skinny straps. For extra fun, Marcus also gave me the go-ahead to tear into the pad and replace the padding inside that as well...












I absolutely offer any repair/renovation services for your old straps, at what I think reasonable prices. You folks already know, show your gear a little love, it will definitely love you back.

Stay tuned!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Opened up that ACE floating pad and WHOA! the inside lining (circa 1962?) had basically turned to packed powder. What a mess! No wonder it felt hard as a rock!










All the thread was pretty rotten too, once cut in a bit it basically fell apart. Pretty thin thread used. 
So the main strap could only be a bit less than 1/2”wide without widening the pad slots, but I went with what was stock/natural, though the leather I used is a fair bit heavier than the original... and a bit more difficult to get through the buckle but it works well, once set.










I “paddled” the back end where the button goes, a bit so the strap will have more life and not flex quite so much on the back end, and there’s a slow taper on the strap on the front end so that end is little bit wider also, in the interest of increased life. All told the main skinny strap is just a bit wider too, which should help the pad stay in place. I used Alcantara fabric on the inside of the pad, it’s used widely in the airline and subway industries as a long wearing alternative to vinyl or leather for seats, and has a nice amount of grip to it. Inside the pad are two layers of 1/2” foam, and one layer of 1/4” yoga mat. 










New white stitching, about the same weight as original, and stitched faithfully along the old stitch holes. Good for another forty years maybe? who can say?
Got any old straps need some TLC so you can put them back to work? Message me!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

New to the Reverb store, getting close to wrapping up my recent zap-mania - "Bolt of out The Blue"











a genocide leather bolt with a bunch of tiny skulls on it in black and blue, on dark dark dark black suede leather base. 3" wide ultra padded, goes near 60" long. Nothing sucks up light and looks as black as black suede!

Packaged up some Pro-Pins out tomorrow to Nick in Vancouver, WA who hates the straplocks that came with the Les Paul he picked up off his brother. And congrats to Jeff in Tulsa picked up a Stage King V&, his third Well-Hung addition to his growing strap harem.

This afternoon I was tooling with my cheapo- chinese tooling mallet, and the GD end falls right off while I was tapping away - Left a pretty nice dent in the middle of the strap I was working on, looks like HELL! Just about threw it across the damn room I was so mad. Too angry to take a pic, and I sure I don't want to relive the fookin' fury!!

Save money today, pay later I guess. Man!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today I am making a crazy looking thing... in a wine red and black, and will be adding some silver paint on the "grill." This piece will combine styles in cowboy, racing car, and groovy hippie paisley All in one strap. I doubt anyone will every buy it. Why would I do this?

I'm hoping to hang this strap in one of the larger local guitar shops simply as an exhibition type strap, so guitarists can see it, hold it, and maybe get my phone number if anybody finds themselves inclined for some custom leather work.

I'll be building a business card holder in the lining just for fun.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Preface: This is my eighth guitar refinish. For my first two I followed all the proper rules and etiquette for guitar refinishing and they turned out pretty nice. For the next five, I broke pretty much every rule, (and some new ground too) for interesting results. At this point I'm like a lot of you reading this... I have too many guitars, and certainly don't need another. At this point they are simply hobby projects and experiments, quite often in project recovery.

That said, I've been working in the background on getting the tummy carve sealed on the tele, about eight coats of tinted shellac, to get it to match the rest of the body, then sanded flat. In my mind's eye, I've been thinking of an semi-transparent finish for the back and sides of Paisley Royale, sort of a mary kay kind of thing but not in white, but in a dark magenta, but with some strong dark grain showing through. But this body isn't ash, I think it's alder and didn't have much for grain. So I opted to see if I could fake it.










LOL! Right? the worst looking chunk of zebrawood ever in the history of the world. This was dye, with a brush. I forged ahead anyway. with a base coat dye of some eye mixed dark magenta / maroony dye. Well, I didn't expect this next stage to pretty much erase all my brutal grain lines, but that's what happened, and not a tear was shed. I should have known a seal coat would have helped, but things happen for a reason sometimes.











not bad, the colour is kind of right, but this is simply a basecoat for a semi-trans coming later. I'll probably try to dye on some grain lines on again. That might be the ticket, a smaller brush, lighter hand. I'll do it better this time now I have some experience.

Now that had this pinky-red dye mixed up, I decided to carry it through on to the top a bit.










This was the first pass, with a heavier loaded rag, moving slightly inward. Went a bit deep in the upper curve. So I kept working with it and smoothed it out significantly.
Couple more pics, did the headstock lightly too. The burst is subtle, maybe too subtle... but that's the best kind, right?




















So I'm going to let this dye set. and think about doing better on the grain for next time.
So the plan is paint some new grain lines, fix two places where a couple of the crystals came off via all the recent handling, though I have to say I am abundantly pleased with how well they are sticking, generally. A few coats of opaque pinky tinted shellac then clearcoat the back and sides.

Not really sure what I'm going to do with the front yet, but I have a LOT of this UV stuff, I think I might just pour it on and sort of "squeegie" it in-between all the cracks, sort of like grain filler, then hit it with the UV hard (wait for a supper sunny day) to lock everything down for good. I'm not looking for a mirror smooth top, lots of other guitars have that. This doesn't feel "grindy" on the hand at all, probably because the crystals are so small.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

More of the Stang Guitars strap... what I was going for was sort of a sports car grill theme on the front... I used some silver paste wax, and carried it over to the paisleys as well.. I have a really nice chromey concho I will be placing on the front as well. 










I found if you are super careful, you can gently rub the wax on for just a very light hint of a metallic coat and get a nice gunmetal effect, which happened on the lettering, and on the inside portions for the grill










And the paisleys... -now in clearcoating the top of this strap this before I begin to burnishing the edges (don't want to damage the silverwork in my new burnishing clamp). 
Also a shout out to John "KORE" K. out in Garrettsville, OH who is our latest recruit in the Shock & Awe Militia. Come and take it! 










I note now there are no more S&As remaining in the reverb store, so I will have to mobilize on that front soon.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Maybe you dig the metal music, but you're weary of that that motogang studs 'n black leather look that is so ubiquitous with the genre. You want something a bit more stylish, and far more comfy than the typical "Hurt me, Hurt you" BDSM flavour. 

Presenting Class Act "GunMetal" the latest off the StrapLab bench, fresh today and heading the my reverb store probably tomorrow. 
Where is that you ask? check my signature for a link.










Recently found this gunmetal finished leather in 4 oz (rather weighty for garment leather) that's so gorgeous... it's a little bit dazzling. This stuff gathers-up then shoots back light in cool ways, kind of like the stainless exterior of a Delorean, no flux capacitor required. Nutshell: visually striking in all kinds of great ways, while staying macho, not girly. Actually, the leather is quite a bit less showy in typical light, but here in my makeshift studio, when I threw the spots on it, it does sort of give effect this buttery leather would have on stage. 
Hook up your silverburst, you'll never want to take it off!

More importantly, they are 3" wide on the shoulder, rolled edges, and my most comfortable original Class Act design. Features luxe padding in the shoulder, also adjusts to go well past 60" in length, like 65 or so if you need it. Fantastic heavy leather ends, built strong and to minimize neck dive. 

And hey, not to say there is anything at all wrong with leather and studs vibe, you want that? I'll make that for you too! Whatever makes your wiggle stick warble, I'll make it for ya!

But don't listen to me, take it from Rob from Texas - _"Super easy to work with, great, quick communication, and WOW, what an absolutely BEAUTIFUL strap!! The weight, feel of the materials and finish (sewing, etc) all inspires confidence in it lasting many, many years! Thank you!"_


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Watch the reverb store, soon be re-armed soon with several more Shock & Awes, perhaps the flagship of the Well-hung line arsenal. 3" wide Korean War surplus cotton webbing., a variety of militaria flavoured patches, each strap punched with bullet holes, frays, burns etc.... hand-relic'd by me. But also, padded etc... just a wonderful strap with a very aggressive look. Each individually numbered...










There are Shock & Awes Militia members in Europe, Australia, and all over North America.
#86 is heading to Stang Guitars in Edmonton if you care to see one in person.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

A couple of new Shock & Awes are up! #89 already gone... welcome to the crew "TommyGun!"

I've been doing a bit of traveling, and enjoying some of the all too short Canuckian summer, still picking away at some goods... Here's some things worth looking at is a new line with great South-of-The-Border style, utilizing Mexican Blanket material (whatever the hell they are made of, LOL!).











"Bandido" is strong and long, in a ladder back style, in Chipotle or Cayenne. The kind of strap that allows you to metaphorically bust into the saloon, snatch up the cash box, a bottle of tequila, and a willing senorita before making your exit. Nachocaster? Campfire acoustic? Great homey style here. 

Also got a few new Star Power straps in the store called "Fiore" (Italian word for Flower) 



















Mostly black velvet, has a bit of a flip/flop effect, the floral vines light up in magenta, blues and greens when you move or if seen from different angles. Very light strap, not particularly girly because it's so dark. Lots of fine metallic gold on it too... in the outlines. 3" wide, very light strap, and half the padding I put in most Well-Hung straps. I'll bet STILL more comfy than most straps out there marketed as "comfort" straps.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I told myself earlier "This'll be the day that I dye" 
been trying to get the right colour for this neck through project going on in another community










This builder is into Japanese Martial arts culture... the Samurai warrior inlay on the back of this thing is incredible,
I'll show it later on. Addict Guitars, check 'em out.










Anyway, been tearing some of my precious little remaining hair out a little bit trying to get a suitable into the right territory. 
Blue is a hard colour to get because the natural yellow colour of the leather keeps wanting to turn everything slightly green. Anyway, I'm excited to finally get here.
once this dries I can carry on... strap will look much different than this... this is base coat, really. End product will be much much darker. 

Some other slings for different things also on the bench today... I've been telling myself I need to diversify a little bit... where I live there are plenty more neighbors with rifles than guitars, so I'm trying my hand at making some gun slings - maybe I can serve the local market that way. Job one was to carved myself a nice workable base template out of acrylic material. 
It's time to start exploring that world a little bit. Maybe someone reading this can tell me how much padding or maybe none at all? I see padded ones online sold by stores.












First time I've tried the old basket weave pattern, it's a bit tricky but quite rewarding, then Dyed this one above in a deep chocolate brown. Also tooled up another fun one in a paisley pattern and got some yellow dye down.










Above the yellow dye and leather still wet... but it lightens up more and more as it dries.










Don't know much about gun slings. Been decades since I used to stalk wee beasties in the bush with a rifle on my shoulder as a young fella. 
But I figure if it's precious to the owner, surely it's gotta be worth being Well-Hung!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Absolutely will get back to regular guitar slings programming tomorrow... I promise... but the past little while I've been coming up with some fun and interesting (and practical) designs for slinging boom sticks. I call these the "First Five" and I think they look pretty sexy. Maybe a little too sexy for a rifle sling? I just want mine to be different from the others and a bit more badass.










I have no idea how they will sell, going to try locally and probably eventually open up a shop on Reverb's sister site Etsy. They are about half the work required of a typical Well-Hung guitar strap and less material too, though they do take some extra hardware, a conway buckle and a couple chicago screws. 

Also been invited to Vintage Music in Lloydminster to bring some of my straps. They got a few last fall and I'm told they sold them off pretty quickly, so they are itching for more. On the phone last week, the asstant MGR told me he personally loves my straps, went on how they make his gigs seem much shorter, so it's plain fantastic to someone in your corner that way. So, that's on my to-do list this week. In this area cities are kind of in short supply LOL! Going to be a three hour tour, both ways... with the price of fuel these days, they best buy five or six or more!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

"Black Diamond" has an astounding amount of "glitterbling!" Can be seen up to about 70 feet away in the sunshine. After being exposed to the sight, Rainman was heard to excitedly exclaim: 

"D-def-def definitely... uh, definitely ver-very s-s-s.... sparkly! I'm not wearing underwear."


















Bushido is coming along as well... kind of hard to get the colour right in photos, sort of black with blue undertones


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Found some great super deep emboss blaaaaaack leather... it's matte, no shine to it...
(though I think I can make it glitter if you want that, with a little work.)










Sink your fangs into Black Mamba No. 5, so cool even Louis Bega is singing its praises.
3" wide, up to about 59" long, lightly padded, a great way to evil-up your rig in a stealth sort of way.
That's plenty enough length for top tier rock star poses, which pros tell me can _almost_ offset any cringetonez



















Short run of three now up in the store. This is a quick way to badass up any rig, and make your gigs and rehearsals seem much shorter ta boot


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Laddies, hope you got your gonch on 'cause this may blow your kilt up! A couple new ones, fresh as a highland morning, with aromatic hints of smoky peat, heather and a wee leftover haggis. Or perhaps that's just the cheap blended scotch sometimes found here in the straplab










a bit of research marks this tartan as one of many famous Stewart Clans... this one in particular known as "Black Ancient." The Stewart Clan is an old, large and varied one. Many a castle. Flannel material outer, velvety black inner black leather front and back. Heading to the store tomorrow I think.

Reminds me of an old joke. 

What's the biggest difference between the bagpipes and a lawnmower? 
You can tune a lawnmower. 

_Jings, *crivvens* an' help ma boab!_


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Who couldn't use a little Pyramid Power? Yes you can!










When the light catches these mirror-ish metal faces, the effect cannot be ignored, and I estimate your tone will suddenly get 22% meaner. Maybe it's science, maybe it's Pyramid Power! 

A Well-Hung Class Act design strap ( one of my best), in beautiful, thick smooth-grained 4.5 oz black cowhide. Featuring 30 large 1" X 1" power channeling pyramid studs in GUNMETAL (not nickel) all up and down the middle. On the backend, my own pass-through design, back buckler with a biker type roller buckle in chrome, nicely padded, adjusts between 43"-59" Double -stitched this one, just for the Hell of it. 

No time to get it in the store today, but it'll be there before noon tomorrow. Pinky swear! Unless....


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Shout out to OGs Chris & Rob at Vintage Music in Lloydminster Alberta. They saw fit to pick out a bunch of Well-Hung straps to feature in their super-fine Mom & Pop store - Easy for anyone in central Alberta or Saskatchewan to check in and try one in-person. Chris says he is now a dedicated WH user in his gig life, and I love love *love* his super-clever strategy of affixing a Well-Hung strap on the bass amp test guitar in the Vintage Music loud room. Great selection there, amps and gats, and they have a surprisingly deep selection of vinyl LPs too!

There is also some new Well-Hung stock at Stang Guitars in Edmonton, recently refreshed.

On to what came off the bench today... "Umlaut" is another foray I've made into the world of biker bling straps. Getting better at this genre with each one I tackle, pretty labour intensive. Especially when I do what I do better than anyone else, by making a comfy body-friendly version! Yet another another in my "Class Act" form factor.

Ready to utterly destroy an audience, while lovingly cradling your shoulder in dreamy comfort.





























Super glinty, these are, with the large 3/4" pyramid studs catching and shooting off sparks of light.

New in the Reverb store today are two new "Bandido" series Mexican blankie straps with heavy black harness leather front and back... about as close to pelham blue you can get.

Nothing like this on the market folks, until Big Strap steals yet another of my creative ideas.










Get in touch with the bad hombre hidden deep inside your regularly polite and law-abiding self, and make your escape with a bottle of tequila and an adventurous Senorita. Authentic blanket flavour in Agave blue and sand colours, are these hand-woven? Not by me that's for sure! Super wide strap with a nice little bit of "give" to it, goes between 46" and about 60 long with ease. These look and feel ridiculously good on acoustic guitars, or mexicasters, AND your shoulder.

Bonus little video by Scott, AKA GodofThunder Scott in NY who soapboxed me pretty good on my Old School Straplocks... Thank you!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Last couple of days I've been working on a new version of a strap I first crafted a couple of years ago I call "Sunflower" Sunflowers have always been big and showy, but are really in the spotlite last six months or so. Anyway, this is one of my more detailed and arduous tooling jobs but the results are worth it. 

The first one I did had a saddle brown background, this time I'm trying a blue sky background to change it up a bit. 










Admittedly on the last one I completed, the stalks ended a little wonky, and there was hardly any leaves, but I improved upon that this time around. 










Still need to do a whole bunch more to this piece, gotta let the dyes dry overnight now - all of it hand-painted on which was much of today's work. A whole bunch of decorative cuts will really bring it to life, then some antique paste to sort of meld it all together and bring out the detail. Clearcoat the top, pad it out, line it and punch some holes. 

This one is not a commission, so it's going to be in the store in a few days I think. 

Also been working on my first 10 gunslings. I plan to get a table at a local craft mart or two this fall so I want to have 20 or 30 of these ready to go by then. The "Gordon" one will be a gift to a local mechanic who has served my wife and I very well over the years. I think if I give'r at this I can probably make four a day but I still want to make straps too! 










I figured I'd want to have a bunch on the table with some names or words on them to show folks what can be done. The craft show scene up here still gives a fellow a couple of weeks to take custom work for the Christmas season. But I am also hoping some cool non-mongrammed ones should sell too, fingers crossed! 

Open to your ideas on other lettering I can put on straps which anyone might want to purchase. I think I am going to do a "Lucky" in the next few days and probably a couple "Alberta" "Saskatchewan" province name versions too. Maybe add a provincial flower to them or something.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Funny story... the sunflower carved strap shown earlier got a resist coat then I carved a whole bunch of smallish detail lines (decorative cuts for those in the know). I then set upon smearing a goopy antiqueing paste all over it, jamming it into all the cracks and crannies, then quickly rubbed it off. 

AAAAAHHH!!!!

All the blue parts absorbed just enough of the antique paste colour to turn the colour of burrito puke. It was awful. I admit I spaketh the Lord's name out loud, and it were't no prayer. It was so dang hideous I dared not even take a photo. I fretted over it for a few hours then decided to go for the Corey Hart "Sunflowers at Night" direction by overdying all the blue with deep black with a small paintbrush. It was about the only thing I could do to save the hours and hours of work already in.











Clearcoated it with leather finish, padded it out, and sewed an olive velvety lining on the back. 
It's not what I hoped for at the start, but it's got it's on interesting vibe going on with the old yellow, muted greens and dark black.

I need to figure out a better resist method! This one going up on Reverb tomorrow.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

What the heck is all this tomfoolery? This thing is definitely not like the others. Customer says he wants a vegan strap with no leather, and prefers this locking/attachment system. Went with slightly metallic gray snakeskin denim. He says he has a couple of vipers that have headstocks that seem to be drawn earthwards by black hole level gravity, so will get an extra heavy duty non-slip lining.










I don't like the look of extra poly hanging on the frontside, so I simply shore it up real tight on the front button, keep it as short as possible and leave all the adjustment on the back end.
Funny story, these clips came off one of those kind of straps but that fellow wanted to get rid of them and make his strap a more traditional type. Us fickle guitarists!!!

Not the biggest fan of the cliplok method various manufacturers have used or adopted, but when you make custom built-to-order and that's what the fella wants... You go for it. This is only the third such type I've made in a dozen years, one years ago for a Guitarscan member. But I guarantee that once he feels the comfort of the main body, it's going to put all the others he uses to shame. 

On the side, we have a few new "Genocide Series" straps in the pipeline. Haven't made these for many months. Forgot how much fun they are 'cause there's so much room for artistic variation.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Got a custom order in on the weekend from one of our guitar brothers on TGP, @customguitars87 who might be close to the most well-hung of all, (except for myself) was able to complete it today, after my morning project went super smoov

Custom87 owns a black Suhr with a cool custom paint scheme.. it's silver sparkles sort of dripping down the guitar like wax.... he was asking from something in my "Star Power" series with some silver glitter... here it is just before sewing

a 3" wide Lamb leather base in black with smooth rolled edges. Internally reinforced with thick harness leather on the nose and tail. And, of course, the signature Well-Hung padding in the shoulder, and a grippy interior lining in black velvet. 

Fluorescent lights in my shop kind of suck the life out of sparkle fabrics. 










over in the StrapLab "studio" the light is more friendly to sparkles










One way you can kind of show glitter is shoot some pix a bit out of focus... 



















Also heading to the store tonight... Genocide Tobacco...


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

New off the bench X-Istential Threat! a whole bunch of X's all over this ultra-soft/velvety black and turquoise twill fabric. 3" wide, rolled edges... lightly padded (though I'll bet $5 my lightly padded straps are stiill more comfy than other heavy padded straps).










also got in this cool photo from Justin wearing "Stud Service" mid-performance - his posts on f-book tell me he's a real busy sideman/solo artist in the Grand Rapids area... 
"Amazing strap, Amazing service, these straps are the best." Sayeth Justin - thank you!!!










Also make sure you go check the Reverb store for more photos on another new Genocide Series strap called "Boneyard" - link in my sig. (turn your phone sideways to see it, device-head!)










Vintage white skulls on black background, all sewed to dark brown suede, contrasting stitch.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

It was a struggle, but the fun kind and in the end I somehow won. The latest in the much-adored Well-Hung No Prisoners line is *"Come At Me Bro!"* and the owner best be ready to back it up!










A Heavy leather braided belt jumps off this thick black cowhide base (w/rolled edges for comfort). The belt is very dark, mostly black but has some distressy wear showing in dark browns, sort of a legit workingmans sort of macho patina to it. The texture of the braiding is super showy how it catches the light and could possibly add up to 43% more testosterone to your system. 










Goes up to about 60-61", as short as 46" If you dig throwing cool shapes that triggers juicers this one won't hold you back, probably inspire you for even more. Padded in the Well-Hung way. More robust than most in both look and feel, it'll make your other straps feel inadequate and weak. This sling is a great example of what I believe is the Well-Hung difference - I'd love a Guitars Canada member to own it, and it's a one-of-a-kind sort of thing that I think any sick guitar bro will treasure. 

Coming to the reverb store probably tonight


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

TVvoodoo said:


> It was a struggle, but the fun kind and in the end I somehow won. The latest in the much-adored Well-Hung No Prisoners line is *"Come At Me Bro!"* and the owner best be ready to back it up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a really nice display of the craft man. Well done.

You have been throwing down an amazing collection of straps lately!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> That is a really nice display of the craft man. Well done.
> 
> You have been throwing down an amazing collection of straps lately!


Very kind if you to notice and say Mr. Brown. I see you are a regular watcher and booster which is much appreciated!!!

A decent month for me is to move maybe twenty units. This forces me to maintain creative energy and relative quality as high as possible... sometimes harder than you might think!

I don't have wide distribution or hundreds and hundreds of people shopping my store, so there is a real fine line between me having to pursue a real job or continuing with my hungry artisan lifestyle. Not starving, mind you... but hungry for sure. Thankfully many musicians absolutely understand this reality


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I feel like you should be selling a lot more straps. Having never held one, I can only speak on what you show us here and on your reverb store but hands down those are some of this nicest leather worked straps I have ever seen.

Maybe you need to make crappier straps so they fall apart sooner and people need to buy more.

Hope you can keep at your passion man and in the mean time I will continue to enjoy your creations.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Loving the Genocide series! Somehow they slipped by me before. I need to find a guitar to put one on.

#WellHungFrequentFlyer


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Been some drama over past months in regards to players in the guitar strap world. One company who's work I've been admiring from afar for pretty much a decade has seemed to implode in a cloud of legal issues and scandalous behaviour. Won't mention the name, but what went down to take them out of the game could certainly be described as pathos, particularly in how it appears they ended up treating dozens and dozens of custom order customers. 

Maybe you know the story, maybe not, but I definitely respected the arts and craft of what they were doing. Just real sad how the order fulfillment and ethics part of the whole thing turned sour . 

Anyway..... I figured since they seem done like dinner, I'd try my hand at aping that style a little bit. It's obvious at full steam they were doing it way better than I can muster right now, but I fully realize I need to work on my fine / decorative stitching. Here's a way I can start stretching those muscles. Maybe I'll keep this mostly as custom orders and build-to-suit, certainly won't be commanding the prices they were. 

Really quite fun to make, the possibilities are endless, but a fellow has to put the good glasses on for sure! 










Meet "Red Horse" and "Sapphire" the first two "Prophecy" series straps. One thing I saw they were doing was the sides of the straps looked to be hard chop-offs. No softly rolled edges so I am sure they must have been vampire straps... the kind that bite into your neck. I'm going to take some of my improved Well-Hung design attributes and borrow some of the other ideas and merge them a little bit. Look for these to hit the store this weekend probably. 

Also coming new in the store tonight will be "Reverse Tangle" 










3" wide... kind of a quilted black suede on one side, smooth garment leather on the other. Just as the strap goes over the shoulder, the pattern reverses with the "tangled suede" and smooth leather flipping sides, in sort of a Michael Schenker-ish sort of way.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

@DaddyDog had asked me if I can make him one of my Genocide themed straps as a custom order, as he is a special needs fella (not that kind of special, LOL!). 

Pissed rain most of the day yesterday, I had other plans but ended up in the shop. Here I have formed a nice 3" wide buttery black leather base for his strap, and dyed a section of skull leather nice and black too. Since he has chosen my most luxe and easy to adjust design, my Well-Hung "Class Act" form factor. 

Today, he gets to choose a buckle... here are choices I suggest. The one with the brown leather bit on it will be dyed black if he picks it. 










We have a cowboy style, or some various others in nickel and chrome, even a heavy relic one. Today I am going to be working with the leather to get a nice vintage white skulls on black, once I clearcoat this blackened leather a couple of times prior. Once I get the skulls where they need to be, I can then attach it to the base strap.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

New in the Well-Hung Star Power series... "Peak Glam!"

Most likely gonna get me thrown out of the International Guitar Strapmakers' Guild, this outrageous Weapon of Mass Distraction smashes through the boundaries of good taste and subtlety, and hollers "HEY! LOOK AT ME. OVER HERE! WATCH THIS!!" Your bandmates will hate you, and after the show your autograph signing hand will probably cramp up real bad. Your problem, not mine. 










mostly a mix of purple and royal blue sparkles, with golden wavy lines running through. Real long, 
real strong, real flashy. Padded for the ultimate in guitar strap comfort in the Well-Hung way.










Batteries neither included, or required. No princesses were harmed in the making. Too feminine? 
Maybe notify all those dudes driving sparkle guitars and flaky bass boats. 










Oh, and this too... 

Week in/Week out elsewhere on the web we all can look look forward to the inevitable strap security discussion amiright? 
The bickering will continue 'til everyone visits my reverb store and adopts the game-changing Well-Hung Jumbo Oversize strap buttons of my own design called Pro-Pins.






Or, you can keep arguing, dorking around with overpriced gadget-clunk, watching beer gaskets pop off or loosen your buttons, and/or performing toothpick and gluethery. 
You do you!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Longer screws and bigger buttons... who would have known


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

@Mark Brown - before arriving at that design, I experimented for months on new "systems" using common hardware store connectors. Some got quite elaborate, but in the end this is what eventually won my security challenge.

Today, among other things I am assembling a custom job for @DaddyDog . These Genocide straps take a few days to get together as the skull leather comes to me unfinished, so I have to finish it in the colour scheme of choice before securing it to the strap. Anyway... today I finally got to do that. 


















He wanted vintage/off white skulls on a black background, and a black strap to a particular length. 
He opted for my class act design, and he will soon congratulate himself on the wisdom of that decision!
I'm using some new black leather I picked up in the city recently. It's buttery like crazy, and just a nice
satin shine to it. 

All I need to know at this point is... is daddy dog a straplock guy? Or, does he want regular style holes. 
Straplocks require a 3/8" hole, typically I put a smaller one in my strap at 1/4" diameter.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

TVvoodoo said:


> @Mark Brown - before arriving at that design, I experimented for months on new "systems" using common hardware store connectors. Some got quite elaborate, but in the end this is what eventually won my security challenge.


I was just being silly, not trying to be mean, just so we are clear. 

It is often times the simplest solution that is the best isn't it? You look at the taper on a typical strap button and the diameter and it does not take much to sort out how they could be problematic but we never really think on it as that is always the way it has been. Then folks came along and made elaborate solutions as you yourself mention.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

@TVvoodoo this strap is intended for my ONE guitar with strap locks.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

@DaddyDog - voila! Holes punched and ready to travel, once I get a destination! 
As shown, set to favoured adjustment length. 










































Creepy/cool! 

New in the store today will be a similar Genocide strap, but in black and tarnished silver, 










and this new gothy short run strap made out of patterned denim called "Dark Garden"


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

World's first Guitar strap able to sustain intense visual high gain and also hang with it physically.
New to the Well-Hung Amp'd line coming maybe even tomorrow... "Goes to Eleven"










3" wide, padded stainless-silvery knarlitude.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Well, I did it again. Yet another Well-Hung added to the flock.
This mustard/silver/black beauty looks great on the Monty Rockmaster in TV yellow.

























And the PRS inherited this one from the Monty


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Looking great @jdto - love your pairing choices on a couple of beautiful instruments!

For years I have fantasized about making a strap out of woven metal. I even bought some stuff a few years ago, tried working with it behind the scenes, I was stymied. Just didn't work out. And it was expensive! 

Anyway, I was in the city last week and spied this cool stuff in a specialty fabric shop... I think it's actually for awnings, maybe lawn chairs or even wall-coverings. It's super strong, looks like woven metal, but it's a poly weave of some sort. Not glittery/shiny but just a nice metallic sheen. Decided to put this group in my Amp'd series, as it does resemble a modern amp grill fabric, though way more robust. 

Here's "Goes to Eleven" - not for everyone, kind of a niche thing, but I one of the niches I like to work inside










Felt it needed just a little badass metal something/something on the front, like Nigel would want.
Fun little malevolently grinning skull in gunmetal, on a black snake snake-patterned dot. 
Not overpowering, just a small detail for extra interest.










Made three of these. They adjust from about 48" minimum, to around 62" max. If you find yourself shorted by length on these, you might be a monster. Lightly padded, 3" wide. 










Visually stunning strap. the way it picks up and reflects light is super interesting. Strong 'n long! 
These will go up on reverb tonight probably, or tomorrow AM


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That woven metal look is badass!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

It's not really metal, but sure the heck looks like @jdto 

A change-up in the shop today... telecaster pickguard toolin' goin' down! A forum brother @1SweetRide liked my sunflower leather carving stylings he saw on a strap I made and wanted something for his umber burst tele he's been searching for a suitable pickgard for. The colour scheme will be a bit different, looking for a burst effect on the inner, a black border, with some splashes of red on the flower leaves.

I haven't done many of these, but they're not rocket surgery. Only looming pitfall could be the holes lining up between pickguards.. all I have here is your garden variety tele guard... the customer agreed he will use his current guard, best just to lay it overtop to mark accurate holes.










First we cut out a rough shape from a side of 9 oz vegtan, then we put the good glasses on and trim it up pretty good










Draw lines on, approximating the art we are going for










About three hours later, we have the lines carved in, and the petals, stems, leaves and outside border beveled out plus some seeder impressions to detail the flower centers.










Enough for today, next I'm going to use a bevel tool on the outside edges to smoov it out a bit, then we are ready for the first dye stage which I call mellow yellow, quite right!
I think I will texture the background lightly, which will help the flowers jump out better.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

That’s looking pretty cool


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That faux metal is sweet. Pro pin reminds me of a certain US builder.

Once I know what Im after, my les paul custom will get “the good stuff”


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

TVvoodoo said:


> It's not really metal, but sure the heck looks like @jdto
> 
> A change-up in the shop today... telecaster pickguard toolin' goin' down! A forum brother @1SweetRide liked my sunflower leather carving stylings he saw on a strap I made and wanted something for his umber burst tele he's been searching for a suitable pickgard for. The colour scheme will be a bit different, looking for a burst effect on the inner, a black border, with some splashes of red on the flower leaves.
> 
> ...


Neato. Yup, happy to punch out my own holes.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

OK - so this morning I put dye resist on the petals, stained the stems and edges of the pickguurd a dark brown, the leaves went red, and the flower centers a dark oxblood
then I did some burst staining around the edges. I didn't put resist on the stems and leaves because I want them to blend with the burst stain a little bit.
Oh, and I also did decorative cuts to bring out the petals and leaves a little bit as well as textured the background lightly. 










Then I did a few burst applications of a medium brown dye, to blend everything a bit, taking care to keep mostly to the edges like a good burst should. 
Here's where we are now, it's just a tad on the light side right now, but that will change pretty quick tomorrow. 










This photo of the pickguard from more direct light above shows the texture nice. All the rubbing of the burst around the edges faded the dye on the border a bit, not worried about that, the next step will get it darker where it needs to be, dark brown, but not black. 

Right now gonna let all this new dye set in and dry, then tonight I will buff it out real good to a shine, resist coat the petals and leaves again to keep the colours where they are, and then antique paste the whole rest of it to fill in the cracks and crannies and bring the decorative cuts out. This will also darken everything down one more step and hopefully it will be where we want it to be. 

Some other things I can do is before burnishing the edges, and after the final buffing is lightly brush just the edges of the petals with metallic gold, then clearcoat. 
@1SweetRide can choose gloss or semi-gloss or satin. but I suggest the gloss or semi gloss will be real sharp on this.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

TVvoodoo said:


> OK - so this morning I put dye resist on the petals, stained the stems and edges of the pickguurd a dark brown, the leaves went red, and the flower centers a dark oxblood
> then I did some burst staining around the edges. I didn't put resist on the stems and leaves because I want them to blend with the burst stain a little bit.
> Oh, and I also did decorative cuts to bring out the petals and leaves a little bit as well as textured the background lightly.
> 
> ...


Wow, can't wait to get this. Gloss would be great I think.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

coming soon new in the Well-Hung Reverb Strapateria is "Bad News" Not going to bore y'alls here with all the deets, but it's from the much coveted No Prisoners line. Buyers of these enter a growing cult of unique one-of-a-kind strap owners. Many report owership can turn boring respectable low-T office mice types into brawling sex-crazed Neanderthal Chad-Stallions. Your results may vary.










Tried it on myself, could only endure the effect for a short period of time. My heart started palpitating, eyes immediately got clearer, then a hot wash of blood rushed towards all kind of happy places I'm not used to so much anymore. Started to fear a possible priapsm situation and had to bail. I think I maybe I could get used to it over time with repeated short exposures.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

@1SweetRide she is coming along nicely... this morning I did the antique process which filled the cuts, and I used it to also darken the edges a bit, accent the burst and it makes the flowers popa bit more too. 

this first shot here is probably the most colour accurate - I have a variety of light sources in my shop, so accurate pics can be a challenge sometimes.

















I can't be sure if I got the exact colours of your telecaster here, but I don't think it's so far off that it will be offensive.
The antique did turn the red leaves a bit more First Nations red, but it all works together real nice in my opinion. After I antiqued it, I also
burnished the edges to shine, and hand-buffed the face, which is why it's glossy. A few layers of leather protectant will pop it all a 
bit more and give this pickguard years and years of life. I think it stands on it's own as it is, but if you wish 
I can add some metallic gold highlights on the petals prior to the clearcoating process. Without the gold, i can 
send tomorrow. With it, I'll be sending friday.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Looking fantastic. I’m in no rush so up to if you think the gold will be a good addition


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm a bit torn on it, but I think it will really make it ONE with that guitar. So I'm gonna do it. Will send friday. It will be VERY subtle. 

New in the Well-Hung Strapateria today is a B-stock. Mad at myself for making a B-stock, but it is what it is. 










Slight turquoise and silver skulls, (like an aged pelham blue) on black leather. It's a B-stock because the strip is not
exactly centered along the strap because I fell asleep at the wheel while sewing. Sigh.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Well-Hung in the wild...


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks deadly @DaddyDog How's it working for you on that gat?


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

TVvoodoo said:


> Looks deadly @DaddyDog How's it working for you on that gat?


Terrific! I've been tweaking the length, and really like the ease of the Class Act design. The larger holes fit my strap locks perfectly. And it's soooooo comfortable.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I maybe should have punched a couple holes to the longer side... but I didn't want to mess up any more skulls, but extra length is there if you need it. I often hear back from users getting a WH strap and changing hang length usually to the longer side, even though it's probably detrimental to proper technique.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

This morning got a message on Reverb from a return customer, told me how much he loves my Old School Straplocks. 
Said he was just about to head out on tour, wouldn't go anywhere without them. 

I casually messaged back thanking him for his kind words, asked the name of his group. He comes back with "Saliva"
This really did not register with me, maybe some kind of niche thing? This one pretty much off my radar. 
I said "that's a pretty nasty name, right?" He comes back with, "4 platinum albums" 

Now I'm an old fugger, and listen to probably way too much music from the 80's and before. Sad to say it but
to me, beyond a few key instances... I'm stuck mostly on 50's jazz, priest and sabbath. 

But had a Saliva on the playlist today, and dang it if they aren't legit as shit! 
Man I felt kind of embarrassed. I need to tune in more. Thank you Mr. Starkey.






Anyway some photos back from Chris of Addict Guitars... his home built LP neckthru got the Well-hung custom tooled
treatment. What a stunner. 










He didn't show the natural back of the guitar but it's the one with inlays I showed earlier. I picked a strap lining that was almost the exact same colour. 










Worked out jusssssssst fine if I do say so myself.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Added more Prophecy straps today, one called "Grey Horse" is up, and two yet-to-be-named and listed brownies










L-R One in chocolate brown, one in grey stingray, and one in aged saddle. Having fun testing this new theme ... lots of possibilities. I've been a bit of a pack rat when it comes to interesting materials so my hoard of smaller pieces from the past has come in handy.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I've been in the background busily building, not showing everything, but should be plenty of additions to the store this weekend. Wife is going on a road trip so I'm batchin' it. This means I get to do what I like best... work in the shop all weekend! Maybe I'll golf a little too. 

Just off the bench today: "Bruiser" This heavily textured elephanty hide, with black up top, and a little blue showing through the cracks. The soft and subtle blue is more apparent in person. 




















While it looks super rough and nasty on the outside, the inside is soft, velvety and full of love. Just like me! 
3" wide... ultra padded in the Well-Hung way. most comfortable strap you'll ever wear. Many people are saying this, and I think they could be right. 
This one showing up in the Reverb Store this weekend. 

Also built a couple called "Handsome Devil" and three new Class Act straps I haven't even named yet! 
Too busy to detail here... getting ready for the Edmonton Guitar show. Hope to see you there!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I change up what I am making quite a lot, mostly because my low attention span, and inability to purchase large amounts of the same hides, materials. But it keeps things fun. However, one of the mainstays of the Well-Hung Strapateria has been "The Devils' Leash" series, made with vintage style Saugerties pattern ribbon.

Won't get into all the "Legendary Strap of Famously Unfortunate Guitar Men" story here, you can read it in the reverb shop listing if you want (link below). Anyway, it's got so much vintage cool-cred it's sick, as the kids might say. Anyway, there's a little Crossroads style myth goes with it.

Here's one of the more recent Well-Hung versions, I made two as a test... you got warm browns, soft garment leather, nicely padded - 3" wide - not at all like the reissue vintage 2" ribbon-on-poly shoulder hammers Big Strap is pushing at you.










I wish I had the space to get into the significance of all these seemingly random geometric shapes, and the dark cryptic story they lay out, but that's a writing for another day.










Good leather ends. Real good. 
Please allow me the indulgence of a little horn-honking . Recent Reviews:

Dan in Ontario picked up one of those way cool Patina Series straps, the coolest ever ones in a highly weathered leather:
_"Another winner and a great addition to my Well-hung collection! I now have 5 of these amazing straps. Highly recommended."

Seaghan way over in Australia ordered up a custom Klip Locker strap in Snake Denim
"Absolutely amazing product, quick to answer my pedantic requests and everything arrived faster from Canada than some in country orders with suppliers I deal with!" 

Christian down in 'Bama says about his Matrika "This is my second strap from Brad and I couldn't be happier with it. Very well made with quality materials and a cool but well thought out design that doesn't sacrifice function for looks. And if that isn't enough, (yadda-yadda best swag, hawkins cheezies addiction, etc), ...Buy a strap from him, you won't be disappointed."_


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Have you heard the good news? 

"Ancient Serpent" is the latest Prophecy series piece from the StrapLab bench










Main body is soft/smoov garment leather in aged saddle. Light padding, 3" wide, rolled edges, and 
this knarly centerpiece up front.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Restocked a few listings got sold out in my store over the past week. Here's some pics:

*Basket Case* - exudes vibes of those vintage sports car steering wheel covers. Actual woven black leather, padded, rolled edges and sexier than whipped cream where it don't belong. 
One of my absolute favourites. Sporty elegance, like owning a Jag but you get to buy groceries. 









*
Dirty Honey Python*... Even badass dudes have to say these are badass.










Also, a new Class Act strap in the store... *"Black Croc"* I envisioned this as a way to distinguish your run-of-the-mill BSB tele from the gazillion others out there. 
Massive adjustment range, via my super easy and convenient pass-thru back buckle design. Glinty black croc emboss on buttery camel leather.










All three inches wide w/ rolled edges and padded like you've done gone to heaven (without the nasty dying part).
Pickguard pics from GC brother 1sweetride










Generally he's happy, but feels this "countries" him up more than he deserves. I wonder if any tooled/carved leather pickguard could escape that vibe. It's a retro/classic thing. 
Certainly an improvement over both of what he was showing as his first choices IMO. One thing about cowboy style is it ALWAYS works, if you wear it fearlessly. 

I think it looks damn sexy, and pretty dang rock and roll.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

new in the store today... from the Brad's Paisley series... Actually "Li'l Buta" is sort of a fusion hybrid thing between my 1969 series and Brad's paisley.
Take your pick, whatever...



















This one is padded black leather base, rolled edges with a metallic heavy fabric strip, in what looks like to me as a dead ringer for goldtop gold, but with some wine-red paisley butas too. Also for a bit of a change it's 2-3/4" wide. 

Next up in the store another new Class Act design in that same buttery Camel-tone leather. Goes real long, very comfy, with some bad blood coloured croc embossed cowhide swimming up and down it. Back buckler, etc.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

New in the store today will be the "Sand of the Sea" another Well-Hung Prophecy piece. 










also might have time to put up this listing for a cool Class Act design with genuine F-tweed incorporated, so VERY nicely complimentary to the buttery camel cowhide. 
Few of us deserve this sort of elegance but I made it anyway. 










Had a request on another forum to look into a "fret sling" S-curve style. Anybody know about these? Problem is the dang things take up almost twice as much leather, and a lot of it ends up as waste. Unless that's the only style a guy made, $$$$. Might be marginally more ergonomic, I'm guessing. If the design it was that good, they'd probably still be making 'em. 

Also have me a couple of "ernie ball" starter pack 2" ribbon-on-poly straps on the bench from a member here, undergoing Well-Hung "big-boyification" 
pics maybe tomorrow, still hammering out deets. They gonna be sooo sexy!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

My latest project was Well-Hungification of a couple of those shoulder-pounding "starter pack" straps as I playfully call them.
This is all with a mind to convert 'em to serious 'big boy' HD straps, with lots of leather (plus love and craft too!)










Customer wanted final straps under 2.5" wide, and closer to the original 2" if possible. Normally I do these in 3 inches wide (at least on the shoulder).
Obviously a skinnier footprint compromises much of the possible comfort improvements and amount of padding possible.

In the end the results are still way better than raw stock and looks real sharp too - a worthy upgrade, for new, or precious vintage 2" wide hootenanny straps.
These were punched for straplocks, (not a fan).










Backside of the 2" southwest strap before and after - a visible difference.










I normally do NOT use garment leather wrapping the whole back like in this case, nor do I double stitch as requested in this case. Both of those choices further compromise possible comfort boost. I have learned over time guitarists can be fickle, (me too!) we want what we want. I'll keep a leather front side, and always always always rolled over edges instead of the all-too-common chop-off sides to minimize neck biting. I'll usually sew the ribbon on top, then use good robust and grippy fabric on the back. This method also offers less future body funk potential for sweaty folks.

While we have them torn down, it's also is prudent to replace the flimsy / floppy "girly fingers" ends with stiffer thicker leather, about 75% thicker.










I believe these EBs are plenty strong enough as stock, provided the thinner thread they use doesn't degrade over time, (which it will, eventually). To me it seems the thin leather ends will the weakest link. On new versions right out of the store, it seems just ok. But when people send me these that are a few years old, you can definitely see how worn and stretched out they get with regular use. When folks jam straplocks into the smaller button hole as stock, that don't help none either, but just the fact you CAN jam a straplock into them is indicative how weak the stock leather ends are. 

It's a bit sketch to me how little sewing of the ends the factories call "enough" to carry your guitar possibly with thou$ands. With just "ok" thread, particularly on the front nose end. Thread they use looks like T70 upholstery thread, I use T90 which would be called heavy duty upholstery thread. Not sure of the difference in tensile strength, but it's noticeably thicker.

Outside of the trustiness factor, Well-Hung is all about comfort. No matter how strong your strap is, that isn't going to add much tangible improvement to how your guitars wear on your shoulder. I believe players deserve the both mental comfort of guitar security AND physical comfort too. 

Complete and ready to ship, no more of that wretched poly weave backing hammering against your body and grinding into your neck. Another StrapLab Victory!!!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Those look pretty sweet, Brad


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you @jdto, I would have liked to have made them a bit wider, and do my own process I have developed over time, but customers have specific wants and needs and I have bills to pay!
Cost me $75 to get just two spools of thread in today. Same stuff was about $55 just two years ago.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a floating pad strap with a funky design. Bet it would be cool Well-Hungified one of these days


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

TVvoodoo said:


> My latest project was Well-Hungification of a couple of those shoulder-pounding "starter pack" straps as I playfully call them.
> This is all with a mind to convert 'em to serious 'big boy' HD straps, with lots of leather (plus love and craft too!)
> 
> 
> ...


These are for me and I can't wait to get them.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

TVvoodoo said:


> Thank you @jdto, I would have liked to have made them a bit wider, and do my own process I have developed over time, but customers have specific wants and needs and I have bills to pay!
> Cost me $75 to get just two spools of thread in today. Same stuff was about $55 just two years ago.


I already have plenty of 3" wide straps but prefer the look and feel of 2" to 2.5". I started out wanted 2" wide but Brad convinced me to go to 2.5". I think that was the best compromise.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> I already have plenty of 3" wide straps but prefer the look and feel of 2" to 2.5". I started out wanted 2" wide but Brad convinced me to go to 2.5". I think that was the best compromise.


M. I think You'll find the black one is a bit closer to 2-1/4 or a bit more I think, cant measure now they are enroute!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

TVvoodoo said:


> M. I think You'll find the black one is a bit closer to 2-1/4 or a bit more I think, cant measure now they are enroute!


No problem, that's fine too!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Brad, here's the Tele with the awesome pickguard in action.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

OK, this a a really cool photo. Where is this club and name of the group M?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

TVvoodoo said:


> OK, this a a really cool photo. Where is this club and name of the group M?


We played at the Rainbow Bistro in Ottawa. Our band is called Electric Echo.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Are you fully ready for that jazz combo sit-in invitation you've been waiting for?
Feel a need to chug the livin' shadizzle out of Girl from Ipanema?

Chunk-chunka-chunka
Tall and tan and young and lovely
Chunka
The Girl from Ipanema goes walkin'
Chunka
And when she passes, each one she passes goes:
"*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!*"

Chunka-chunka-chunka-chunka _*squeaaaaal!*_









Metallion is loaded with heavy chrome pyramid studs. And, you rarely see them oriented like this on the diagonal, with the triangular ones to fill in on the sides. Very cool.

3" wide, ultra padded, black leather with rolled edges and goes nice and long with convenient back buckle design. I never get tired of saying that over and over. You know why? 'Cause it's pretty much the best I offer.










Probably up on Reverb this weekend. Sunday most likely. It's not going to lighten your rig though.
Don't ask me how much it weighs, pretty sure it could be used to bludgeon someone if required.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

1SweetRide said:


> We played at the Rainbow Bistro in Ottawa. Our band is called Electric Echo.


That guitar looks way too good man! I am so glad that you went and did something crazy like this. It is just enough outside the box and unique as hell and really sets off the esthetic on that guitar. Fantastic looking instrument.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Mark Brown said:


> That guitar looks way too good man! I am so glad that you went and did something crazy like this. It is just enough outside the box and unique as hell and really sets off the esthetic on that guitar. Fantastic looking instrument.


Thanks! I never was a Tele guy until I got this beast. It's a 75th Anniversary model and the leather pickguard really adds an extra something.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

1SweetRide said:


> Brad, here's the Tele with the awesome pickguard in action.
> 
> View attachment 437276


Looking good!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

@TVvoodoo Brad, quick question about Pro-Pins on an SG. The strap button at the heel doesn’t seem like an ideal place since the Pro-Pin screw looks like it would go right through to almost the fretboard. Have you ever dealt with this? Cut the screw down? Love my Pro-Pins, but I can’t see putting the full-length screw there.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello! I'd hesitate to Cut the screw down much more than a 1/8" and I dont have any engineering specs to prove the theory. If you were to try, i would install it in in a piece of lumber first and see if putting a strap on and off would be a problem in a softwood like spruce or whatever. SG is probably mahogany right? Hardwood would be a lot stronger. You also should consider the truss rod too or off centre it.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

TVvoodoo said:


> Hello! I'd hesitate to Cut the screw down much more than a 1/8" and I dont have any engineering specs to prove the theory. If you were to try, i would install it in in a piece of lumber first and see if putting a strap on and off would be a problem in a softwood like spruce or whatever. SG is probably mahogany right? Hardwood would be a lot stronger. You also should consider the truss rod too or off centre it.


Thanks. Here’s a pic of the two side-by-side. The SG screw is considerably shorter. Also, good point about the truss rod, I hadn’t thought of it. I’d hesitate to put a longer screw than the stock one in that spot. I’ve done a Schaller S-lock on an SG in the past, but wanted to avoid locks on this one.


----------



## Johnny6String (Aug 27, 2018)

jdto said:


> Thanks. Here’s a pic of the two side-by-side. The SG screw is considerably shorter. Also, good point about the truss rod, I hadn’t thought of it. I’d hesitate to put a longer screw than the stock one in that spot. I’ve done a Schaller S-lock on an SG in the past, but wanted to avoid locks on this one.
> 
> View attachment 437546


Can you use the original SG screw in the well-hung pin?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Johnny6String said:


> Can you use the original SG screw in the well-hung pin?


The Pro-Pin is deeper, so it wouldn’t have enough purchase. Plus the original screw is not flat. I’m just gonna put the Pro-Pin in the end pin and use a Grolsch washer at the heel for now. Maybe I’ll work up the nerve to drill the back of the upper horn and put the Pro-Pin on there one of these days lol


----------



## Johnny6String (Aug 27, 2018)

jdto said:


> The Pro-Pin is deeper, so it wouldn’t have enough purchase. Plus the original screw is not flat. I’m just gonna put the Pro-Pin in the end pin and use a Grolsch washer at the heel for now. Maybe I’ll work up the nerve to drill the back of the upper horn and put the Pro-Pin on there one of these days lol


Ah ok, what about trimming the screw so the same length is exposed through the pin? That shouldn’t go any deeper than the factory screw.
I’d be reluctant to put a hole in the horn too, wouldn’t trust myself.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Johnny6String said:


> Ah ok, what about trimming the screw so the same length is exposed through the pin? That shouldn’t go any deeper than the factory screw.
> I’d be reluctant to put a hole in the horn too, wouldn’t trust myself.


I thought of cutting the screw, but as @TVvoodoo mentioned above, it might be dicey to chop it down too much. I think I could do the job of installing it on the back of the upper horn, but it gives me pause on a new guitar lol. Anyway, I’ll take it to practice this afternoon and see how it goes in the current setup.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Pro-pins have a larger deeper bell so you have to consider the leverage factor. For some straps it takes a bit more effort to slip your strap on a pro-pin button. _if_ the strap goes on nice and smoov and fully dedicated to the instrument I dont see a problem trimming a little bit off. The shaft inside pro-pins is wider so I would absolutely not use a smaller stock screw for wobble factor, plus as @jdto mentioned, depth/purchase. The screws I provide also have a wider flatter pan head for more security. 

I understand how many guitarists would be averse to relocating, and adding a new hole particularly on higher end valuable instruments. But for me, and how it seems our esteemed brother is feeling, the practicality and security righteousness of jumbo buttons provides a strong argument to do it anyway and not look back. If you put a set of metal clunkers on the back of your guitar, we all know how that goes anyway

Some might feel compelled to bring up the beer gasket solution in this case, but this would be like entering a Fisher-Price argument in a Snap-On discussion, so don't even. Can't stand those things, they seldom work with my strap ends anyway, at least on most teeny stock strap buttons.

I do know of several customer guitarists who have successfully installed pro-pins On SGs... but it is prudent to do some brain-thinking in advance. They are not for all guitar applications even if you may want to


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

TVvoodoo said:


> Pro-pins have a larger deeper bell so you have to consider the leverage factor. For some straps it takes a bit more effort to slip your strap on a pro-pin button. _if_ the strap goes on nice and smoov and fully dedicated to the instrument I dont see a problem trimming a little bit off. The shaft inside pro-pins is wider so I would absolutely not use a smaller stock screw for wobble factor, plus as @jdto mentioned, depth/purchase. The screws I provide also have a wider flatter pan head for more security.
> 
> I understand how many guitarists would be averse to relocating, and adding a new hole particularly on higher end valuable instruments. But for me, and how it seems our esteemed brother is feeling, the practicality and security righteousness of jumbo buttons provides a strong argument to do it anyway and not look back. If you put a set of metal clunkers on the back of your guitar, we all know how that goes anyway
> 
> ...


A very fine litany of good points, right here. I suspect the upper horn will be the end result, but we’ll give it some time. I managed to wrangle the rubber washer on as a temporary solution, so we’ll see how it goes this afternoon.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Got this cool bass-lounging-on-the-sofa pic in from Mr. Mendoza
Wish he'd sent it bigger, another way, but we work with what we get!










Great color tone complimentation going on here with the Alternate saugerties and a midas bass!

New in the store probably later tonight... or tomorrow morning... Another new No Prisoners strap
in gorgeous "Angry Tanner" Red, 3" wide, padded, with some black and brassy goodness










Calling this one.... "Trouble-Dour" get it? I do crack myself up sometimes.










Had a lot of not-so-fun times going on with suppliers recently. I am adapting my output here to make do with what I have. Don't worry I got plenty cool stuff stored up!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Been on the lookout for months for a nice python embossed hide. One I can make straps out to compliment a vintage burst or tobacco burst guitars... with rich browns, and a black outline with small bursts of amber. You know, something like this....










Seems to be all kinds of blues, greens, purple-durples, tans etc... and many different snake patterns too. But nothing exactly what I see in my head. Then I start talking to a leather supplier, because I kind of know how they make these....tell them I want something that looks real natural, and not fake. They tell me "Sure, no problem.. we can do that, easy!" Just pay us now, we'll make it for you. 

LOL! - not before I ask for a sample to see what the company leather artists can come up with. 
Couple days later they show me this:










OMG it looks like halloween, or something. so apparently just some dude smears orange dye on some black and white dyed python and this is how you get "brown, natural" python. Man, this looks like a small child did it... in a hurry! I told them that, the dude gets indignant. Says I what I want can't be done, that I'm asking for too much.

Well, I have me a little bit of that plain white python here in the shop so this afternoon I set to showing them exactly what I want. Took a bit of doing, but I don't dis this specific kind of dyeing that often. 

Not too bad, maybe a little more red dye to the brown to warm it up a bit, would be perfect. 
Maybe go over the black again with black. Pretty labour intensive though. Mostly done with dye and a small paint brushes, with a light wash at the end to help blend things together a bit.










To me to get a nice python, you need to have three distinguishable tones, black, a light colour that rings the pattern, then a third colour in the middle of the rings. I'm showing them this. I wonder what they will say.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

You're an artiste, Brad.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

TVvoodoo said:


> Been on the lookout for months for a nice python embossed hide. One I can make straps out to compliment a vintage burst or tobacco burst guitars... with rich browns, and a black outline with small bursts of amber. You know, something like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously it can't be done!!!
....oh wait, you did it.

That looks stunning man. Just think, if straps ever go south on you, dying python skin is clearly your calling


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Mark Brown said:


> Obviously it can't be done!!!
> ....oh wait, you did it.
> 
> That looks stunning man. Just think, if straps ever go south on you, dying python skin is clearly your calling


How does he get them to sit still?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> How does he get them to sit still?


I can be quite charming you know. This morning my wife gave me that cross look. I told her depending on what she's thinking, I either didn't do it, already did it, or am about to do it. Covered all the bases!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

from nasty dark swamp python, to some glittery evil black croc. Is there no end to the badassness that emerges from the StrapLab?
Sometimes I wonder if I even belong in this place. My kids know me as possibly the furthest removed from cool as a human can be.

I'll show 'em, I'll show you all!










Also took a couple steps forward on the Paisley Royal project. I'd like to take this crazy thing to the guitar show upcoming, maybe as a work in progress? Is that even a thing?

After some experimentation for the back and sides, a couple of dye steps, a carefully-considered commitment, and one clearcoat. Only suitable word I could come up with this ridiculously 
titillating colour is "Engorged." Happens to be one of my favourite colours from nature, yours too I'll bet LOL!



















Young cats looking at this sunday morning, hungover from a long night of chasing wimmens: us old guys can make our own fun on Saturday nights, (but we might trade you if we had any sniff at a chance of catchin' one).


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today I am assembling a Gilmour/Hendrix alternate universe strap... It's a bit off the beaten path, will be a ladderback with the shiny croc stuff from the earlier post on the nose and tail for a extra coolboost. Black suede, I dyed the lacing to match his guitar burst. 










I'd finish this baby in a couple of hours, but my 80 year old pop just called and basically demanded I come over and take out down a tree for him. Yay! I can't wait until i get to demand stuff from my son. I don't think I will be getting near the same response. 

And how about some sunday Pr0n? To me, just another run-of-the-mill hopeless Strapoholic, this is edging up to about as sexy as it gets. 










Autumn Python is very cool, I'd like to keep it, but my guitar:strap ratio is already way out of whack. I will release this one into the Edmonton Guitar show next Sunday.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today I banged out three genocides (yet to be named)










and competed a simple tele guard, mostly to show "custom work" available, possibly could be pandering towards Edmontonians, LOL! 
Funny story on the last "E" it was a natural mistake. These stamps go upside down real easy. But it still kind of works. Couldn't throw it out!











My tee shirt transfers came in (still getting ready for the guitar show), but no tee shirts. They say they are on the way, 
but cannot give me any tracking. Maddening. Can't do anything about it. 

Made five sets of Old school leather strap locks, assembled and bagged up a bunch of Pro-Pin pairs. got some stickers
and picks ready. Bagged all the poker chips I had left, less than twenty. Probably see if can sell a few banners. Good 
display item too. Better get the rotating clothes rack out of the shed and shine it up.

I don't give away free stuff at these shows, well maybe I will with purchase. I get myself so up and excited for these shows, 
but it always turns out I never do as well as hoped. I should simply look at these as branding opportunities and not 
sales. But I will be taking a LOT of straps, just in case. 

Most folks at these shows want game-changing items under $15, not looking to spend $150 on a strap. 
But I did a run of eight 1969 straps as a promo... I'll let them go for a special price.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Thing about where i am is it can get BRUTAL cold! Had a couple of frosty mornings, wifes' 'maters are done, so's her herb garden. 
The leaves are turning and falling, and it's firmly autumn. This means them nasty ol' Saskatchewan Muskeg Pythons are lookin' for places to sit out winter. 

Used to go out chasing 'em, but last fall I found if I leave my just door open a wee crack when it starts to get a bit chilly, they'll crawl right through and slither downstairs into my basement straplab. I patiently wait for them to coil up and have a little snooze... then, I jump 'em! 

Don't have to be no genius to know what happens next. 




























A very productive week so far!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

working on some stuff in the background. in pre-tradeshow panic. Found out yesterday my tees won't arrive in time. Ordered about a month ago. Went to walleyworld and grabbed some last night. 

Best I could do. New Well-Hung tees for the show in Charcoal Frost, Blues Lawyer Blue, BSB, Fiesta and Surf










Also have this thing getting some sun - added a bunch of that UV resin stuff around the edge of the gems on the outside, and one more layer one level in... to keep the edges solid. The rest are held firmly in place. It's fun.






probably mostly assemble it friday, I am following the cardinal rule of partscaster fuggery, I have indeed misplaced some parts, namely: the damn cable jack assembly. Can't find it anywhere. LOL. Always some damn thing.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Ace of Spades #9 - "Brimstone" is complete! (except for nose and tail holes) 










Special "Guitar show" run of 1969 series straps.










Paisley Royale telecaster is coming together... had to grind down a quick nut today out of moosebone, (not slotted or finessed), won't have a jack or be wired, but it's good enough for show and tell I figure. Also made a quick switch tip out of a cheap gold mushroom head strap button. Not sure about these knobs, they were "in stock" but the mix of gold and shiny silver is intentional. The neck plate is a nice shiny gold too.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Packing stuff up today for the road trip tomorrow. Got to finish up two new "Umlaut" series straps. 
"Glimmer" and "Death's Head"

More shiny stuff on 'em than a 50's dodge sedan!










new paisley pic just for fun, all sexy/reclining and stuff. Inside it's a hot mess. no shielding, no soldering, not even a damn output jack.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

TVvoodoo said:


> Packing stuff up today for the road trip tomorrow. Got to finish up two new "Umlaut" series straps.
> "Glimmer" and "Death's Head"
> 
> More shiny stuff on 'em than a 50's dodge sedan!
> ...


You don't need to make a sound when you look that good


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> You don't need to make a sound when you look that good


1. Walk out on stage
2. Spotlight finds you
3. Instant applause and adoration
4. Skip the encores for afterparty

Live your best life!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

TVvoodoo said:


> 1. Walk out on stage
> 2. Spotlight finds you
> 3. Instant applause and adoration
> 4. Skip the encores for afterparty
> ...


I dont think people would be granted the opportunity to applaud, they probably going to be I agony from the blinding bling.... but if a person had to go blind, I do suppose that is the best possible way.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Another great job in converting my fabric straps into super comfy leather ones. Love the swag too!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Sunday I spent a wild day at the Edmonton guitar Show. six hours of shouting over would-be shredders test piloting guitars, pedals and amps. We had a couple hours to set up and when the doors were swung open at 10am... I swear my both was flooded with people. I'm thinking some of the promo I am doing is maybe starting to work! Everyone swarming us, touching, holding, trying-on, asking questions... telling me all their strap stories etc... What a day! I did approx twice as well as the last time I did the same show in 2018. A bit of a damper on profits, got nabbed for a rolling stop ticket on the way into the city the day before by local constabulary...that took a large bite out of profits... a $400 ticket! But I was totally caught red-handed. Living in the country in the middle of nowhere, a fella picks up bad habits, I guess. Met so many great people, talked guitar all day long, and even made another possible future dealer/store connection with a store owner who told me straight up the straps I was making was a guitar dream come true for him, and possibly many others. And he picked one up to try. 

Also handed out business cards until what I took along ran out, (2 hours) then all my stickers with my email on the back, which lasted until the end of the day. - I do expect a bit of custom work to come my way, Christmas season etc... .On the way out of the city I also hit a couple stores to replenish the supplies and a couple of sides of leather. 

Spent yesterday unpacking all my stuff, Three jumbo suitcases.... had to sort out and cancel what I had sold off of Reverb... Harder than it should have been because I didn't begin keeping details until halfway through the show. But it was a good time to take inventory anyway. 

Back to the regular grind today... I have an awesome custom order for set of three straps from a loyal Well-Hung warrior in New Jersey who is also a custom guitar painter himself. He calls his business "LiveEvil's Guitar Rescue Lab" His thing is he purchases unloved guitars, particularly BC rich's, and does cool crackle paint jobs on most of them, which seem to be in high demand right now due to the "Stranger Things" Eddie connection. For the short time he's been doing it, the work looks stellar. And he's making waves. But sometimes a fellow has to keep one back. 

Anyway for him, each are to have a reptilian/snake theme, so I'm calling this set the "Unholy Trinity" 

#1 for this BC Rich... "Fire Python" where I am repeating some of the graphic elements of the paint to the frontside of the strap, but with some red python inset, and some crazy detail stitching. 










#2 yet to be named is for a Goth Explorer, and it's going to be in my prophecy design... Still experimenting with what to use but its' going to be pretty dark and scary. 










#3 is going to use some green crocodile, and hopefully started tomorrow. Keep watching!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

TVvoodoo said:


> Sunday I spent a wild day at the Edmonton guitar Show. six hours of shouting over would-be shredders test piloting guitars, pedals and amps. We had a couple hours to set up and when the doors were swung open at 10am... I swear my both was flooded with people. I'm thinking some of the promo I am doing is maybe starting to work! Everyone swarming us, touching, holding, trying-on, asking questions... telling me all their strap stories etc... What a day! I did approx twice as well as the last time I did the same show in 2018. A bit of a damper on profits, got nabbed for a rolling stop ticket on the way into the city the day before by local constabulary...that took a large bite out of profits... a $400 ticket! But I was totally caught red-handed. Living in the country in the middle of nowhere, a fella picks up bad habits, I guess. Met so many great people, talked guitar all day long, and even made another possible future dealer/store connection with a store owner who told me straight up the straps I was making was a guitar dream come true for him, and possibly many others. And he picked one up to try.
> 
> Also handed out business cards until what I took along ran out, (2 hours) then all my stickers with my email on the back, which lasted until the end of the day. - I do expect a bit of custom work to come my way, Christmas season etc... .On the way out of the city I also hit a couple stores to replenish the supplies and a couple of sides of leather.
> 
> ...


Ooooh, lovely. Glad the show was a such a success. I'm thinking about what I might want for Christmas.........


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Crankin' away at the Unholy Trinity for my friend Vito in Jersey... Finished "Red Horseman" last night a bit too late to post, and I really needed to hit the sack! It's in my Prophecy design, picked the hair-on hide to match the fingerboard, and added just a wee bit of brown croc under the Maltese cross, too. Glittery Evil black viper is the main body. 










Today I put together "Toxic Croc"... a detailed mind-bender of a build... it'll set off a metal detector pretty good! Rivets, studs, grommets, buckles... a big ol' ring set to sit high on the shoulder... practically affixed the whole kitchen sink on this baby, but it's not heavy at all LOL! It's also a "Class Act" design - back buckler. 




























"Toxic Croc" will carry a black crackle over bright green explorer. "Fire Python," well you know that one already from the previous post... and "Red Horseman" is about to mount on a black gothic explorer sporting a gorgeous rosewood fretboard. 

The challenge was to come up with three different designs for three very different guitars, work in a snakey-reptilian theme through the set, and maintain the expected Well-Hung comfort / robustness. Vito already owns maybe half a dozen, but the Unholy Trinity is ready to get on the road to RAWK!

Suddenly reminds me of the very strange music video from my younger days!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I can see these being worn by Ghost.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Fresh up in the Well-Hung store... World's first-ever python strap in... wait for it...
*Pumpkin Spice! *

You saw it here first. Sorry not sorry, i know it's a completely stupid trend. But... YUM! 










It's nasty and fun all at the same time (I know you guys all like your fun to be a little on the nasty side). No judging. 










Still time to get it to you before that big hallowe'en gig. One only.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

TVvoodoo said:


> Fresh up in the Well-Hung store... World's first-ever python strap in... wait for it...
> *Pumpkin Spice! *
> 
> You saw it here first. Sorry not sorry, i know it's a completely stupid trend. But... YUM!
> ...


Ok, so NOW there is a pumpkin spice _Everything_


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

When you get a contact by a fellow on Reverb goes by the handle "Uncle Gonzo" you can kind of just know things could get weird! In messaging, he recalls the Old School Leather straplocks of old, and when he saw mine on Reverb it produced a flood of memories for him. And... he wanted some!

But he wasn't going to be happy with some plain ol' leather bits and the nickel hardware. Uncle Gonzo is apparently a "Fancy Guy" so he started asking about texture and leather tooling on them. Now, I normally just use scraps and pieces left over from my other makings to craft these... but he was asking for a whole new thing, and managed to convince me to give it a try. Two sets in black, one in red now on the deck drying in the warm Autumn breeze, and soon on the way.










This morning I also crafted a custom for Derek, who says he's in a band and wears vintage shirts and suits... so he wanted an elegant strap, but with some padding. When he saw the new side of Croc embossed I picked up on my way back from the guitar show... he was smitten.










Just a basic classy reptile-embossed strap in a nice chocolate brown. The perfect amount of shine to it too, in my opinion.

Also listed Genocide "Squirter" today and a strange strap I put in the Amp'd category... with a strip of beautiful glittery MojoTone Grill all up and down a light wine red leather base. Both nice and wide, good and long, and comfortably padded. 




















Got some cool photos in from David Garner who plays in the Atlanta Georgia band "Bellwether Station" he allowed me to use a tune from
the first album to show off the pics, and give a nod to Brian Weaver Photography for photo credit.






I rarely get good stage/action shots of my straps. Stages are dark, people are moving around, and then you got long lens challenges too... it's tough!
Solid sounding roots rock band, they are now in mix/mastering the second record.

Give the tunes a listen if you got some time.... Bellwether Station on Bandcamp


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

TVvoodoo said:


> When you get a contact by a fellow on Reverb goes by the handle "Uncle Gonzo" you can kind of just know things could get weird! In messaging, he recalls the Old School Leather straplocks of old, and when he saw mine on Reverb it produced a flood of memories for him. And... he wanted some!
> 
> But he wasn't going to be happy with some plain ol' leather bits and the nickel hardware. Uncle Gonzo is apparently a "Fancy Guy" so he started asking about texture and leather tooling on them. Now, I normally just use scraps and pieces left over from my other makings to craft these... but he was asking for a whole new thing, and managed to convince me to give it a try. Two sets in black, one in red now on the deck drying in the warm Autumn breeze, and soon on the way.
> 
> ...


They're really good.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

My daughter CJ came through with a photo of the booth at the guitar show, shortly before opening... 










Such a handsome fella full of hope, energy & swagger. Should've taken an "after" photo to contrast!

New in the shop today... Ace of Spades #8. Don't like this one? I'm happy to tool one in the colour combo of your choice. This is _*real*_ hand tooling. NOT like what BIG Strap calls "hand-tooling" where they run it through press and poop out hundreds of clones at a time. 










Also probably a bit later tonight I'll put up "Princely Python" - this one crafted with a mind to match up with those purple bursts that's we've seen so many of over the past few years. 










When starting out, this snake-embossed pigskin leather was black & creme in colour, but I took to hand dying it with some eyeball-mixed graple dye, and a bit more black to darken and nastify it... so it's a one of a kind thing that may not ever happen again. 3" wide, padded, and up to 60" long!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Great booth you've got there.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

1SweetRide said:


> Great booth you've got there.


How could you even see it, it was buried in straps and a blinding pink light from that tele!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Friday night is Skull Night here in the StrapLab

I'll be adding Genocide series "Well of Souls" to the Reverb store tonight... brown leather on moar browner leather, padded, 3" wide and more luxurious comfort than you probably deserve


















I have it on good authority these are mostly the skulls of people who played in bands with Keef.

Also, probably add This newish Umlaut series piece called "Death's Head" ...










This is a cool carry strap also strong enough for your golf bag, and will intimidate your opponents far better than your weak-ass 165 yd. opening drive.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Had three cords of firewood dumped in my driveway last night so much of my day was spent addressing that! Still half a cord left to stack.

But I did get a little shop time too.... packaged a "Tiger King" headed to Calgary... gonna rip that town up, I'll tell you what!










Also got a little ways into a brown leather and Fendery tweed Shakey Peace Dove custom...










This is gonna be good!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Such an exciting day here in the StrapLab... blow the horns, summon the dancers, release the wolverines! 
A super rare NGPD for me!!!










While I buy my adhesive by the gallon, it's handiest for me to have myself a smallish glue pot on the bench. After a long while they get all old and goopy, and the lid don't seal too good anymore after being put in vice grips and such after I take a few days off LOL! Last time I changed, I had busted one trying to get it open. 

Best thing I've found is a small 4 oz bread yeast jar. Low profile, just big enough, sturdy and seals good. Gotta keep it fat and low, \cause I knock taller stuff over all the time, after ruining
a few things with dumb glue or dye accidents, I am slowly learning! 

Anyway... The Shakey is done! Looks way slicker than the man himself ever did, don't need no fact check! 










And a bit of a warning on Genocide Bloodbath, which is going up tonight. I know there are a couple people interested. It's not fire-engine or hot cherry red. 
More a brownish fiesta red, like maybe dark rust but on the redder side. 










Have a great evening my GC bros


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Also got in this fine tobaccy sunburst strat-on-a-strap pic, both precariously AND Well-Hung at the same time... Derek in California got it today, had a simple 2-word review on F-book: "It's Awesome!" 










Today I also spent a LOOONNNNNNG hour watching some Manga/Anime stuff, which I have firmly decided I do not care for much. My kids love the stuff, but I just can't get behind it at ALL. But. as I'm working on a JoJo's Goofy Adventures theme strap for someone... so I figured I'd at least try to get the just of it.... you'll see that thing probably starting tomorrow... tooling job. 

Also, in lieu of anything else concrete to post today, how about some real and true recent reviews from some Well-Hung guitarists from, basically all over the place! 










Also have a new one in the store... Super hot honey/cherryburst "Angry Python" - Go see! Link in my sig.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Admittedly about as far away from my wheelhouse as possible... I had a request for an Anime/Manga themed strap. It's for a Christmas gift for a young guitar player, who adores the stuff. This is supposed to be kind of repping JoJo's Bizarre Adventure... one of the more popular series... even though my own kids were also into the stuff when they were still at home.. two weeks ago was the first I heard of it this very "famous" series

Welcome to Bradley's Torturous Ordeal










I truly FORCED myself to watch an hour or two to try to get a feel. I did not find it entertaining. at. all. Even uncle who ordered for his nephew told me exactly how he feels about this artform, too. Not complimentary LOL! But he's a good uncle eager to please, and I can get behind that. Researched a bit on the storyline/history, and some of the character development. But it was a long running series with tons of action and drastic artistic changes along the way, and even the main character has seven or eight massive changes. Crazy stuff, with awful dialog, which is probably mostly due to translation.

It just moves so fast, pokemon-like fight scenes, and the stories don't capture my attention. Find myself cheering for the bad guys in hopes it will end fast but never does.
Good always prevails in a predictably ridiculous way. Same as it ever was.










Just another greybeard showing his age I guess. LOL! Anyway, I don't mind stretching myself. It was an interesting challenge



















My best hope out of this is it will inspire a young guitar player to spend more time playing guitar, and less time in wacky story world.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

TVvoodoo said:


> Admittedly about as far away from my wheelhouse as possible... I had a request for an Anime/Manga themed strap. It's for a Christmas gift for a young guitar player, who adores the stuff. This is supposed to be kind of repping JoJo's Bizarre Adventure... one of the more popular series... even though my own kids were also into the stuff when they were still at home.. two weeks ago was the first I heard of it this very "famous" series
> 
> Welcome to Bradley's Torturous Ordeal
> 
> ...


Thats stunning work to get that in leather. It isnt like you can just grab a pencil and go.

38 Years old, heavily addicted to Anime. You started with what I would not call an ideal entry, but it's pretty sweet you put the effort in before making the strap. That's some dedication!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> Thats stunning work to get that in leather. It isnt like you can just grab a pencil and go.
> 
> 38 Years old, heavily addicted to Anime. You started with what I would not call an ideal entry, but it's pretty sweet you put the effort in before making the strap. That's some dedication!


Thank you Mark. I don't mean to overtly insult the artform, I recognize it as such, just not for me. People get addicted to this stuff? Oh my. No danger here! Whats the draw?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

TVvoodoo said:


> Thank you Mark. I don't mean to overtly insult the artform, I recognize it as such, just not for me. People get addicted to this stuff? Oh my. No danger here! Whats the draw?


For me it is the humanity and epic story lines and plots. Some are just mindless romps of action and fun, but then there are real pieces of art that tell a stunning tale.... much like your strap work  

You cannot make conventional television that can recreate the environments of anime so the fantastical side is always a draw but the characters are so amazing. Sometimes it is hard for people to get past the artform and enjoy the essence and sometimes, such as is you case, you just aren't watching the right thing for you.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

"Glam I am" is new in No Prisoners line-up. One only. I don't think the world could handle a second one. It jingles a bit, so probably not your studio strap, so they'll probably bring someone in to do your parts. When you hit the stage, probably not going to make your rig lighter. But it's got a lot of mirrory sparkle with all the metal sittin' on it.










" H.E.O." or short for Heavy Equipment Operator is Another No Prisoners, basketweave stamped middle on a luscious bed of vintage tweed. 3.25" wide + padded. 
Might be the most comfortable strap I've ever made. Total package. Handsome and charismatic, probably the George Clooney of guitar straps. Gonna change someone's life, I think.










Both now waiting to be adopted from the Well-Hung Reverb Store.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Documenting the making of a custom Class Act/Prophecy hybrid for a forum brother who has been very patient with me!
First off he knew he wanted a certain length (with adjustment), 3" wide, padded in black smooth grain leather, back buckler, with a slight reptile theme, 
but staying in black/gray/chrome colour theme - First off... Pick a buckle, any buckle










Then, with a gothic cross feature on the front, he wanted it in a reptile theme, so I presented him with choices I had here in the shop. 
Some were leather, some were vinyl. Doesn't really matter all that for such a small element, really, but it is a focal point 










See which bits we chose? He also wanted to see the leather before I started assembly, thankfully he approved this pic - I had already cut it - this is a black upholstery leather, 
not as thin as garment stuff, really nice to work with. The tail strap is sturdy veg-tan which I still need to dye a matching black, nose end also made of the same sturdy stuff










The body is now formed, and I set to putting the back buckle assembly to the main body. Both sewed and rivets for security. 
Oh and glued too LOL! Not going anywhere soon. 










Also laid in the cross element on the frontside, with a few prong studs, and the celtic flavoured concho of his choice. 










Prior to main assembly, I have to get all the main body bits together on the top of the strap so I can pad it out and line it afterwards. This pattern a combo of mushroom-headed pronged spots in the middle and four quick rivets surrounding. I don't know how many, approx 35 all told I think


















A straplock fella, he wanted me to punch the proper sized holes, and press into the vegtan on the nose and tail like another craftsman does, I was game to try with an old spare lock set I have taken out of service (not a fan), and some creative spacer-ing. 2 tons of squeeze baby! 










While this is good 3.6 mm thick vegtan (9 oz), this punches it maybe 3/4 of a MM down There will be plenty of threads left to attach locks I think, and no compromise in strength. 

Then we get to sewing! Note the rolled-over edges, not just chop offs like so many others feel is good enough. Also, while I many not be running giveaways of free bonus straps, or two for one whatevers, you can be sure the Well-Hung strap you get was measured PIN-to-PIN, and will be LONG enough for you, and not having to sit on a sketchy last adjustment loop. This one floats between 49-59 easy. The customer needs 55" so kinda right in the middle. 

He also asked I shore up the keeper bit on the back end which holds the tail strap down, as he wants to hang his wireless off it. Not a problem! Only thing is it'll conceal the Well-Hung logo, which could work to his advantage . Very sturdy, very comfy and a little bit sexy. What more do you need?










Also because parts of it are dyed, gotta to let that dye set, and lock it down with a few coats of clear so it don't rub off. This takes a day or two. 

Crazy thing... My Consew got thrown out of time during stitching but thankfully not while I was sewing the contrasting stitch along the main body, which would have been a nightmare. Had to spend a couple hours taking apart and adjusting my machine yesterday before I could finish. It's been maybe eight months since it has acted up, so I've been pretty lucky! So glad I learned how to do tweaks on it... hauling it to the city and paying for a tech to fix it would put a major hurt on what I do, besides, it weighs like a hundred pounds LOL! 

Watch for new in the Reverb store later today... Autumn Python... probably the last one for "PythonTober" - this is hand-dyed by me, which is kind of cool.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Managed to come across another Metis Sash recently, won't mean much to most of you reading, but if you happen to be of Metis heritage (Canadian Native/Euro mixed-bloods), it'll mean a very whole lot! What a culture! Music and dance in particular! Think Zydeco, but with maybe with a bit of a Scottish-meets-powwow music flavour. Anyway, as some of you may know, an important cultural artifact for this group is the traditional Metis Sash... such sashes were typically worn by all the famous Voyageur/explorer types all through the 1700-1800s as an important and practical clothing item by people throughout North America.

When I find them, I hold my breath, ask for forgiveness, then chop 'em down to make a guitar strap. I know those who have a sample of the few I've made so far, TREASURE them. Here's the latest "Rebellion" guitar strap. The name references one Louis Riel, perhaps Canada's most famous rebel, politician, martyr and some might argue... madman. After surrendering to the authorities, he was tried and hanged for high treason in 1885. He dared raised the issue of rather cruel displacement of Metis / First Nations peoples via the hurried settlement of the Canadian west by European Settlers. 



















Each colour thread has special cultural significance... I go on about it in the Reverb listing. Very comfortable, and good and long too!










Also got another very flashy Star Power strap in the works... I think I'm gonna call it "Disco Stu"
watch for it tomorrow!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Regular watchers of the straplab know I am unashamedly in touch with my sparkly self. Some might claim that sparkles are a tad feminine, well I say tell that to all those bassboat dudes or our brothers with the flake guitars. Sparkles are always in fashion!










Now you it's time for you show band types to consider getting your groove on with "Disco Stu" new in the Well-Hung Star Power lineup. Great for those black and chrome gats where you want to accent the hardware a little bit.



















Hundreds of tiny mirrory bits on this strap, make the light dance upon it when you move.
3" wide, good and long with strong leather ends, and ultra-padded for comfort in the Well-Hung tradition. Are you feelin' it?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today I got my far-out hippie groove on create a pair of straps called "Woodstock." A concerned for his brothers and sisters in peace and love-itude, Wavy Gravy himself was heard to warn the hordes back in 1969: "Don't eat the brown acid", adding later, (but lost upon Scorceses' cutting room floor) "...make sure you use a Well-Hung guitar strap for great style and comfort." 
Or something like that. 

It's as if it got crafted back in 1969 with amazing ultra modern features, but suddenly time-warped forward to the here-and-now, (probably with the help of suspect hallucinogens). 










I found this super retro groove-worthy material covering a large throw pillow - had to have it. 
Managed to get just enough fabric off of it to make a couple of nicely padded and definitely long enough straps.

A super bohemian knit fabric forms the base of these, with a woven diamond pattern in everycolour.










Onto each of the two, I sewed a pair of leather chickenfoots, (one front, one back) that I filigree carved and backed with suede leather so it could dangle down in some hip-happy fringe. 










If there was ever a strap you that could help you Tune In, Turn Up, and Drop Riffs, here it is! 

Oh, and Collin in Ontario sent me a sticky sweet photo of his vintage P-bass, picked up from a former bassist for the Colin James Band. He fell in love with this bass, and wanted a strap suitable of such a prize... he took my suggestion from my back stock, and VOILA! a fitting matchup










Sayeth Well-Hung disciple Collin on facebook: _"If you're the kind of man who's got a black belt in karate and needs boots to match, or lady who's purse and shoes need to match, or the other way around, I won't judge... I highly suggest the keen eye and craftsmanship of Mr Brad Harrison. His straps are not only fashion show ready but are also well-built to take a beating. If you want to trek through the jungle Kung-fu fighting bigfoot himself Mon-Fri and still be able to look good on the weekends for mom's Tupperware party, these straps are right for you. Chewbacca, Warf, Rambo... the cool kids wear cool straps, and you can too! All without sacrificing any comfort. Your heavy beast need not be one of burden. My poor old shoulder has been very happy since I found these. Much like Archimedes' lever and fulcrum, with a comfortable enough strap and shoulder to place it on, I can carry the world! His other accessories are also rubust and chic... I have 4 straps thusly, a few sets of Pro-Ppins and will soon try out his old timey strap locks... All of which are as dapper as they are burley, much like Brad himself. Highly recommend and will certainly buy again."_


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Well the two hippy straps are gone both to Canadian guitar folks. That was fast. Hmmmm 

today I bring you two new Prophecies that have been made here in the StrapLab

#1. your shoulder is going to feel discomfort, unless you get Well-Hung
#2. Your feeling of elation once you do, will bring good things to you and those around you

Actually, ... along with that are two ACTUAL Prophecy line straps... my attempt to sort of "ape" a style of a once respected strap outfit possibly backfilling a bit of a gap that has emerged in the market

"Red Seal" boasts a Croc embossed cross and some subtle metal work and a maltese cross concho, on a dark mesh grill, black leather with rolled edges 










"Hyacinth" features a black leather gothic cross settin' on a gunmetal blue sheridan embossed background. The cross is sewn with royal blue thread. In the middle of the cross, a celtic styled concho. All on a Black leather body with rolled edges. 










Both 3" wide, longer than most and luxuriously padded. Should be up on reverb tomorrow AM if all goes well. 










I say filling a gap, because i see discussions on other forums where guitarists are asking who can do this kind of work after the original company exited stage left. 

Aside from the business practices and customer service.... the Ethos CRAFT was super interesting to me with the highly detailed work, which I admired from afar for years. That kind of detailed stitchwork is daunting... which is why they had that niche kind of cornered. It's NOT easy to do, and I'm only now beginning to get a bit of a handle on that kind of concentration required.... most larger companies have computer controlled stitching for this sort of work but I don't believe the Ethos outfit ever did. My industrial sewing machine wants to work so fast and powerful, minute detail stitching is kind of like trying to paint a Rembrandt with a roller brush... 

I think I can get there eventually, these are helping me get the skills and the eye for it. There were some other very complex designs that involved embossed leather, some creative dye work, AND this stitching... pretty crazy stuff. But also perhaps some examples nearing the height of the art/craft of strapwork made


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today off the bench, #3 in a small group of new Prophecy Line straps. "Great Earthquake"










Gothic cross in a glittery black lizard material, and nearly 20 glittery rivets and studs on it too, and a Maltese cross ta boot. But the Earthquake comes from the F-Twin grill the cross is a-settin' on. Behind the grill a couple of 12" speakers are bound to cause the ground to shake... ok, not really. LOL! But it_ looks_ the part, ok? 










Got fun words back from Matt in MA - _"So guess what showed up yesterday? My blue dragon and brown Shaky! Still no sign of the #87 Military.... yikes! But lemme tell you-- love both of the straps that just came. The blue dragon is, ironically, just like the kimono I wear when I have one of my Playmates bent over my Bentley for a spanking, whilst I have my pipe and brandy as an appetizer. Seriously, the colors are more vibrant and just bad-ass than the pic-- love that! And, my friend, you outdid yourself on the brown Shaky-- it's literally exactly what I was hoping for. And you can only imagine how good that strap is gonna look in 10 years... just a great great addition quiver of mighty WH arrows! Great job!"_

also a pic back from Kevin in NY state who's in a band called Junkyard Heights, recently signed with BIG Records - first single "Rusty Truck" released October 25th - here' his bass sportin' The Well-Hung No Prisoners series strap "Bad News"










Not quite sure what I'm looking at here, but seems creepy AF! He tells me the artist was none other than Mike Learn who some of you may know did the custom paint jobs for Jackson/charvel back in the heyday of 80's and 90's hair bands (Ratt,Skid Row, Dokken, George Lynch, Def Leppard, five finger death punch, Queensryche) now has his own outfit. Cool! 

Also Kevin in Owen Sound sent some pics back... he purchased the second brown Shakey custom in F-tweed for a specific project... 
Guessing some old Neil or Crazy Horse tunes are on the setlist? Hey Hey, My My!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today the reverb store got another Prophecy called "Elusive Death" 
here's a pic...










Tried dying F-tweed black, didn't like it much then i rubbed the HECK Out of it with rubbbing alcohol and it came up a dark bronzy brown. That's more like it! 

Last week I came up with a hippie strap idea called Woodstock, (see above)... dang it if the first edition wasn't a hit! Got a lot of watchers real quick on Reverb and they both sold off real quick. I'm no dummy (I keep telling my wife this, she remains skeptical). So, let's try again with this other far-out retro material I found over the weekend.... second edition is called "Feelin' Groovy" - soft fendery easter egg colours, just a cool Love-In vibe happenin' here, again with the big leather chickenfoots, and even longer fringe than last time so you can really let that freak flag fly, might want to stay out of the wind though.... 










Also added to the store another python... actually made it last month, didn't have time to list it. Sharp looker this one... Pattern hand-dyed by yours truly. 
"Desert Python" 










Tomorrow working on a custom Shock & Awe... going to be fun!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Special day today in the straplab! A forum brother asked me if I could put together a "Career" Shock & Awe for his late uncle, a veteran who he treasured. Unfortunately recently headed off to Valhalla. He wanted to honor him, and gathered up a bunch of career related insignia/badges and shot them my way. He was worried if he didn't send enough... LOL!!! He sent too many - I can't even put hardly my own Shock & Awe stuff on it, and really it don't matter to me... he just won't get the individual series number etc... 

I got 'em in the mail yesterday, and he was in already my custom queue... no sense making him wait. Here's my mock-up... he approved it ...fast!









This was also for him to choose black or brown leather... he chose black. To the sewing machine we go, to affix the individual patches to the 3" wide cotton webbing I have here... (Korean War surplus). Cotton is important... way more comfy and "organic" than poly webbing. Easier to relic too... that will happen tomorrow










He also sent me a couple of medals... never seen these before I'm thinking they are maybe marksmanship awards? I'm sure someone here will chime in. Two types, similar, but i liked this one as it had a nice patina on it. 

I didn't like the idea of a pin on the back leaving a sharpish hunk of metal hanging off the strap. 
Let's do something different - first... nip the pin assembly off the back and dremel it smoov...










nip off the hangy chain bits... I was thinking trying to make a police badgey sort of thing out of it, then mount it to the strap.










Chopped the shape out of a chunk of vegtan, used this scalpel tool I got last xmas, I don't normally do such fine work. 










Then I wet down and re-dyed the leather piece and inserted the medal into the holes. As the leather dries, it will mold a bit closer to the edges, won't be perfect but fairly secure sittin' in there. I'll glue it to another piece of leather on the backside, then sew the whole assembly to the space I left on the front of the strap. Should look pretty cool... hoping so anyway! 










continued tomorrow!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Timely post I guess... being Remembrance Day.

I have family members in the military, grandfathers now passed on, my wife is a military brat, father in law, my brother in-law is still a Major, I believe, semi-retired, I think he's some sort of reserve force or something right now. He's on some committee in Ottawa that does all the paperwork and set-up for the awarding of medals inside the CAF.

Anyway, this morning I couldn't help but invoke the old Bugs Bunny "Pilot to Bombardier, Pilot to Bombardier" as I drip, drip, dripped UV resin on top of the medal in the leather form.










Then it got to lounge in the tanning bed for a bit.










Then sewed onto the frontside space of honour I left between patches










This was an experiment, didn't work out eactly perfect as planned, when you flex the leather bit, the resin glob separates from the sides, but it's secured to the bottom, definitely won't be scratching up any guitars, and looks finished off.

Now comes the FUN part!



























After various methods of messing it up a bit, raspin', burnin', shootin' holes, and some frays, pills, scratches and a little judicious staining to knock down the bright new patches a bit... it comes together - in this case the customer asked NOT to have the usual faux blood I usually put inside the bullet holes... it still looks great. I also like to add a bit of old brass, and of course the well-hung emblem, kind of ties it together.










The stars are removable if they don't want them. Final step... add the padding inside the lining, which in this case a dark olive/gray faux shearling.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

For the next four days or so I will be wrapped up in another MASTERPIECE. Ok, not really of my own, but by the hand of some old Dutch fella from back in 1890, while he was in asylum. 










art lovers on this forum will probably recognize the style, if I haven't dropped enough clues already. 
Anyway, I've worked in this style before on a painting called "Starry Night" and the same customer in Florida wants another, he says he has guitars to match. 

The trees are actually olive trees, and there can be no denying that the "Couple Walking among Olive Trees in a Mountainous Landscape with Crescent Moon" (nice title, right?), are having a big argument. You can see that curvy lady in yellow throwing her arm up in disgust, not even listening to the perfectly reasonable things dude is trying to say. This hits too close to home, really. 










Anyway, getting a rectangular portrait scaled painting, onto a 3" wide by 50 some inches strap is the real challenge here. So I rearrange the painting, move stuff around, chop it up and glue it all back together. then I print it out onto clear acetate, the major lines anyway, so I can presss transfer teh basic pattern onto the leather.

Once the lines are down they I cut them into the leather with the swivel knife. 










The last time I did this, I found that painting over the carving cancelled most of the fine detail I worked so hard to carve in, so this tme I'm more just looking to add "big" texture at this point, knowing that's gonna happen again. 










The real key to aping this artwork is the paint strokes and the kooky colours, which I hope to commence tomorrow.
I still have about 2 hours of bevelling to do, to make the art jump out a little bit, on the back end of the strap.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Yesterday, I beveled the rest like a madman, twice dyed the whole strap twice with a diluted yellow/green post-binge urine coloured dye of my own making. Not actual urine though. 

This morning, I got my paintbrushes out, a palette thingy, and began the fun part. These things take layers. First off, a light slightly yellow/green beige goes over most of the strap. Lets call colour one "lemongrass" 

Then, I mixed up light olive colour and roughed out the trees and bushes. 










Next up, a darker olive again going over the bushes, still keeping some of the light olive showing through. Then roughing out the tree trunks. 










The tree trunks get a couple layers, one dark brown, then some more even darker brown, again letting some of the original colour show. The are kind of starting to look a little bit like trees









Then some black to carry the manic Van Gogh style, with dark moody curls, in a sort of haphazard way. Here I'm not really following any artwork, or tracing... but the bevels I've carved in










The original I'm working from was painted during Van Gogh’s last month of his voluntary stay at the asylum in Saint-Rémy in southern France. Van Gogh hoped that a stay at the asylum might add some sort of order and regimen to his daily life of which he was not able to produce on his own. Unfortunately, nope! But he did paint some of his best during this period. 

"Couple Walking" is one of 18 paintings in his ‘Olive Trees’ series which he painted after they began to allow him to walks outside the asylum walls. He was said he was particularly fond of how the olive trees contrasted with the sky.

At this point in his life, Van Gogh had been at the asylum for a year, and still in an unfortunate state of mind. Some art historians have interpreted the red headed man in this piece as a self-portrait of sorts with the female companion as the company he was longing for. They are walking freely through the trees with a dog at twilight, which might have given him a hopeful glimpse of the life and sort of freedom he wanted. Where's the dog? I dunno. I sure don't see one. 











Anyway, the fun thing about doing this on a strap is, if the customer says it's not good enough, I can always say "What the hell did you expect, Vincent Van Gogh?" The funniest part of the whole thing, is Vincent was at the time known as a very untasteful artist for the times. He was not above trying to copy the work of others to improve his own painting, just like me! And, believe it or not, while his works are worth I can say I've done one better than him. He only sold one single painting during his entire lifetime. 

During his tortured time on this earth, Vinnie painted perhaps 900 paintings of which some 800 are known of today. The other hundred were lost, damaged, stolen, destroyed etc. About 100 of them are known as his "top tier" work, collectively valued up to about $7 Billion. The other 700 would sell between approx 1-5 million each. 

I'd be happy with a grand for this one LOL! Below I have painted in the brilliant colours of the twilight sky, the details on the strolling couple, as best I could and now get to let this dry by the wood stove overnight before moving forward to the next steps.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That right there is some serious wow man. You made the leather look like it was oil paint.

You never cease to amaze me!

....and jealous. Can't forget that. I'm a talentless hack.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Continued work yesterday and today my version of Van Gogh's masterpiece more fittingly titled: "Thikk Woman Harping at Unfortunate Husband While Dragging Him Along on Yet-Another Aimless Trek to Nowhere in Particular" - - Yesterday, the Van Gogh piece got treated to various gentle and furies rubbings many times! 

First off... before clearcoating/protecting the leather paint or stain job, I like to burnish the edges to get them nice and smooth and a shine if I can! This takes the furious rubbing! A lot of friction is required. 










Once you do all ten feet of that (both sides), you can set it down and do some clearcoats. Once that dries, you get to do some buffing to shine it up a bit. This shot was taken after sewing this morning, would be the fifth coat of Satin Sheen, four went on yesterday at regular intervals. 










Once I lock the finish down, I pad the underside with a carved length of medium density foam, 
add a nice slightly grippy lining, and sew it all together










This particular customer likes to have some special features. He likes to have a few pick slots handy on the side of the strap. This is kind of a pain to do, and I don't really like the look, but he's making it rain, so to speak, so he gets what he wants LOL! 










Also, Johnny likes to have a short cable on the backside of the strap near the end-pin to loop his cable through. He dislikes loop it inside the strap against the guitar like I, you and most normal folks do, so I add that for him too. Basically, it's simply a 3" by 1" wide chunk of leather secured top and bottom, that he can thread his lead through. Also, he's a straplock devotee, wants larger 3/8" holes front and back to accommodate all that clunky gadgetry, no keyhole slot. This strap is a set-length 56" no adjustment. 










In the end it turned out pretty alright, if I do say so myself! If it happens to metaphorically rain tonight, bound for Florida tomorrow


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Fun weekend... took a trip to the big smoke, kind of for my wifes' birthday though she refuse to tell me how young she is. Also had to stop at the sparkle store. We had tix to see Canadiana group Blue Rodeo, and they did not disappoint - one of the few musical selections my wife and I both agree on - like we told the kids, sort of the soundtrack of our lives the whole time they've been growing up - and of course, they both shrugged....whatever. They don't even recognize the name, but the songs are ingrained into their very DNA whether they like it or not. At least one of them probably concieved to a BR tune LOL -

my fave... 






Funny thing, I was shocked to see dirty rotten scoundrel Mr. Jimmy Bowskill with the band and I tried to make it not ruin my whole night. He's been kind of a pickup player for a few years now based out of Toronto I guess, last I knew he was with the Sheepdogs. Helluva player, guitar, mando, steel, but every time I see that pecker-head, makes my hackles stand on end. I can understand how he has to keep moving. Folks on this forum probably know of him and maybe too of his pilfering ways. 

He stole a rather expensive handmade guitar strap from me years ago, so I'll never give up an opportunity to tell the world how I believe he's a total and complete low-life thief. Grabbed it personally from the local music store, told the guy there the Sheepdogs road manager would be settling up for sure. But no. Instead, they played, packed up and left town without paying. Dirty business. Bus passed right by the same store on the way out of town, too. Could have been a simple mistake, right? Over the next few weeks I messaged him several times on Facebook, being VERY polite... please settle up with me on the goods you picked up. Nothing. I've been selling straps to appreciative guitarists for 12 years. Solid gold deals with HUNDREDS of pros, semi-pros, and basement rockers. Except ONE little sneak. Jimmy Bowskill. 

100% BAD Egg. I advise Blue Rodeo management to watch that sticky-fingered dork-head like a hawk. He has no conscience and is little more than a petty burglar in my opinion. 

A message back from Neil, an actual paying customer in Edmonton actually, where we saw Blue Rodeo.. He LOVES his Dark Garden strap... sent in a great photo, but I'm a sucker for greenbursts _ "Looks great on my Charbonneau, incredibly comfy strap!" _Says Neil, who proceeded to purchase another within days. This sort of thing happens kind of often, actually. I encourage it! 










Today I am working on what will be a Christmas gift for a young lady player, who's showing a ton of promise, so her parents want to encourage her to keep at it with a personalized strap just for her. 
For most of the day it was light 'n bright happy Chloe. Then suddenly, she got into one of her moods. Ahhhh them girls, you know the type. 










Coming soon: purple sparkles. I'm not even joking.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Your near-daily dose of all things Well-Hung... shhhhh I won't tell if you don't.

Today the work on "Chloe" continued. I ended the day yesterday with a third application of clear coat to lock down the black dye. This morning I did another coat of clear then got out the sparkles I picked up in the city.










I love how they seal the container for my "protection". Never thought before about adding a "danger pay" factor to making something with sparkles. But I can tell you this... working with glitter on a project does run massive risks here in the shop via contamination. It's been said, glitter is the STD of the art world. Man, I believe it! I mean if you are not careful these things get EVERYWHERE, and last forever. Likely any of you you fellas who visit strip clubs understand. I've had sparkles show up on straps ten straps later, so I'm quite a bit more careful now.

I make sure the shop vac is *plenty* handy when working with these things. 

So I sponge down another coat of leather clear, and SPARSELY sprinkle some glitter over the wet strap with a pinch of this stuff between two fingers. I don't want the purple to overpower the black, just "be there" a little bit.










Let that dry, put another couple coats of clear on over the next two hours to lock the glitter down, then fill in around each of the name letter edges with some metallic silver paint, and rub some into the simply tooling art as well. Rub on, wipe off real quick.










Once the paint is dry, I put another layer of clear coat, CAREFULLY, one by one, on each letter, then sprinkle a good strong layer of glitter on top while it's still tacky










I put that under a heat lamp for a bit, then get out the shop vac to suck up the excess sparkle.
Then, i do the edge border bits with more of that paint mix, but thinned a bit with water so it's a bit easier to rub in, and wipe off.










I've worked with glitter on leather before, and it seems to work pretty well once protected, at least the subtle stuff... this thicker coverage on letters is newer territory for me. I'm not actually sure how it will hold up, but dang it sure looks swank! With a little care I think it will be pretty tough. Or is that Pretty, and Tough? 

Gonna continue clearcoating this, for another few rounds then move forward with completion.

Also adding a pic from a militia member of his olive strat with his custom career Shock & Awe strap you saw me make a bit earlier in this thread, honouring his uncle Jack.










What a fab colour combo with the the creme & black plastic - a totally deadly WMD here, AFAIC


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

"Chloe, Princess of Sparkleland " is done. Heading to E-town tomorrow.










It's fun, it's girly, but very robust, padded nice, but only 2.5" wide, a Christmas gift to encourage a young lady, who's showing promise at guitar. Now, seeing the pictures, Dad says he might want one for himself, his birthday coming up LOL! Hope he don't want sparkle too, won't refuse him if he do. 

One way, or another, I'm gonna getcha-getcha-getcha-getcha

Now dreaming up a modest Black Friday promo. Something to help me make my November magic number so I can keep doing this. At the beginning of the 2022, my wife and I sat down for a family chat. She wondered if I shouldn't be out there gettin' myself a real job. OMG, back to the rat race? NOooooo! So, I promised her, I'd pay a bit more more mind to hitting a semi-respectable sales quota for the year, and much more carefully watch my spends on new materials. Turns out after the quarter three, I've hit nearly every month but two, and two even a tad over, so it's lookin' like I just might make it. May was pretty brutal though, I do need to make up ground on that hot mess 

But a strong November/ December will be tantamount. I was thinking of doing something to reward all my forum brothers kind of special, so... watch for a *FORUM MEMBERS ONLY* Black Friday Promo which will be posted here late tomorrow. Limited time, limited number offer. 

If you enjoy watching what I do here, and want to encourage it... or maybe you're on the sidelines thinking about becoming a Well-Hung Guitarist... Black Friday will be a real good time, or any time before the year runs out, really.

Thank you for your considerations! Even if you can't pull a trigger, I do want you to keep watching!
much more fun playing to an appreciative audience, no matter how small.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't know what it is with purple suddenly, but next in line is a custom job for another gift for this showpiece super-dee-duper strat.










I don't know nuthin' about Sully Guitars, but look at all that wood in the background... seems legit!

The brother of the fella who ordered this guitar, is getting a Christmas gift for his blues playin' bro.
At first we talked about tooling something... and his nickname put on the strap. But last night I had a dream about that guitar.
For whatever reason, I dream about guitars quite a lot, actually. Some of you do too, I'll bet. This pic kind of sums up my dream.










Anyway, the brother was kinda like Stevie Ray, had a purple pimpin' fedora with the obligatory leopard spotted hatband, huge feather, you know... a doggone purple satin cape, white leather pants.... No shadizzle. Sort of like Prince on steroids

Shows up as a complete stranger at the blues jam, stage looks just like that scene from Crossroads, smoky, hot dancing girls, etc... he struts onstage and pulls out that purple quilt - -all the purist claptonite blooz guys in the audience begin giggling, soon laughing hysterically and pointing at him... thinking he looks ridonkulous --- dude straps on that purple superstrat, plugs in, counts the band in and proceeds to blow all the lights out in the room with hot shreddy blues licks, basically shutting the joint down.


But the thing was, he was wasn't wearing a plain black strap with white letters.... he was wearing a leopard one... obviously to fit that pimp vibe. I don't know, but sometimes dreams happen for a reason. Anyway I ran that idea past the brother, and of course he gave me the go-ahead. How could he not? Boil it all down... "pimp guitar deserves pimp strap".

Yesterday I affirmed Well-Hung Black Friday Promo. I can't discount my goods too much, because so much time, materials and cost goes into them. But I don't mind adding a little extra value.










*So, for FORUM MEMBERS ONLY* Any/All Reverb purchases or direct here via the forum, the NEXT TEN straps only, I will include a BONUS T-Shirt, (only four sizes available) AND a bonus set of my own proprietary Pro-Pins. PLUS I will still include all the regular swag I normally include in my packages, stickers, picks, and a Well-Hung "octane" rehearsal space Banner. That's quite a package. About an extra $35 worth of stuff. I will entertain offers if you really have to, but be respectful, please.

These tees are pure danger! Attract all kinds of attention from all the wrong ladies. You'll love that. 

I'll carry this through the weekend, even cyber monday if I have to, but the deal stops at when I sell TEN, or the end of Monday. Not available for custom orders. Deal for Forum brothers only. Let me know in the Reverb messaging that you are a FORUM BROTHER, or PM me here, and we'll work something out. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Took some time off this weekend, I was kind of beat actually, busy week. Friday, I finished up padding, lining, hole punching etc...
on ten hand-tooled rifle slings. These are just examples of what I call "cowboy borders" that I also use on many tooled guitar straps. 
It's kind of fun coming up with new patterns. 










This Saturday I'm vending at a local Seasonal Craft sale... I hope I can move a couple there, maybe pick up a couple of Christmas customs. Not many people around here know what I'm doing for a living LOL!. I used to own the local newspaper, so I was out and about a lot, but but managed to sell that off a few years ago (phew!), and have had various odd jobs since then. Sales exec for another newspaper, sign company middle management, auto sales etc. The bio warfare got me laid off on that, never went back. 

Anyway... very little StrapLab work this weekend, but I did get some fresh air and exercise laying up a final cord of pine for my last hungry mouth to feed, 
a task that doesn't seem to be getting any easier, year after year - 18 years now. 










My woodshed holds four cords, enough to get me through a Northern Saskatchewan winter, usually with about a quarter of a cord leftover,
depending on how many and how deep the cold snaps are. Expecting -25 this weekend.... a big worry off my mind stroking this off my list. 

This morning, finished something I started last week. Some more detail stitching which I am gradually improving at and a new way for
me to help personalize a strap. 










This is the custom for that Purple quilt Sully mentioned earlier. Meet the "Pimpin'" Jimi" strap, for a fellow who's stage handle is "Busy Jimi" who I'm told is is the name of a blues guitarist of some repute, wherever he may be. I'll be finding out soon. 




















A Christmas gift from his brother who's also ordered a custom for himself which I hope to start this week. Just waiting for some particular leather I hope comes in real soon! Sure would love to see the fellas face when he unboxes this over-the-top pimp strap mades for that custom pimp superstrat

The Black Friday/Holiday Weekend/Cyber Monday offer is still on until the end of the day. 
Free Tee with any strap purchase by Canadian Guitar Forum members, plus a set of Pro-Pins too. 










Will do it on, or off Reverb. don't matter to me.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Yesterday afternoon was different. Went to the post office to get the mail... hadn't fired up my SUV for a few days, so it had quite a pile of snow on 'er, so I decided to "go for a rip" down a country road south of town to blow it off. There was a Half-ton driving front of me, about 75 yards up... through the blowing snow I seen something dark fly out of the ditch on the drivers' side, whack right into the side of that rig, rear quarter panel, looked like. I was like "WTF was that?!" Truck just kept a-goin'... didn't even slow down.

Get up a little closer, stopped to look... Turns out some mentally-challenged grouse had decided to commit birdicide, now laying there on the road bleeding and flapping around a little bit. Obviously a goner so I dispatched it, then got an idea and threw it on my floormat to fetch it home. 

It was still warm when I processed it, threw the guts off the back deck for them local cats that keep prowling my bird feeder. But I kept the good stuff. Quite a lot of breast on these things, for how much there is to 'em. 










Needless to say my wife wasn't super-thrilled arriving home from work to my announcement of road-kill for supper... But dang it, dredged in milk and seasoned flour, and repeated... then crispy-fried with my signature veggiefied-rice on the side, even she agreed it ended up being a right tasty meal. 

Ok, so now you know some of what fuels me and my creative energies, here's what went down in the StrapLab today. Know the old announcers' warm up? "Red Leather, Yellow Leather?"
Got some of that yellow stuff in the mail yesterday, just in time for todays job! This is for Busy Jimi's brother










Looking pretty fast, amiright? Laid out a couple of bright yella stripes on a 3.25" wide padded black leather base, and sewed em on. 










Destination for this strap is going to be this monster - Sweet axe, not Micheal Sweet tho, but that'd be pretty cool, right? LOL! 
Check those crazy box inlays! I love the clear backplate too... I've done that on one of my guitars once, with red springs too. 










And not a couple hours later of padding, lining, stitching and hole punching... Voila! Meet "Sweet Racer!"










Gave it a test run. I'll be danged if it didn't speed up my shredpeggios by about 23%. That's the awesome power of a Well-Hung strap. 
Still time to get you one for Christmas, or your brother. Go check the Reverb store

Hmmmm, finished up a tad early today. Wonder if I should go for a drive and see what's for dinner?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Neil is with an outfit called Pushing Ginger up in E-town, sent in a cool shot of his tribute strat wearing a Well-Hung "Fiori" strap in flip-flop velvet....










Says he: _"I've always loved Dave Murray's black Strat (the Paul Kossoff one), but the Fender signature model only has 21 frets... so I picked up this Fender American Performer with 22 frets and then sourced all the appropriate hardware - I’ll be ordering more of your wonderful straps…"_
Picked this photo from Reverb-nation... I think this is from before he discovered the benefits of being a Well-Hung guitarist and how it shorten gigs _*and*_ improves tone










Today on the bench something real buggy -










This is pretty much what it's going to look like, just gettin' the TruCoat now (we put it on at the factory, don'tcha know?) before I pad it out and sew on a lining, probably Friday. Tomorrow I'm doing something REALLY different!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Moar L8R babes!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't know what it's like in your house, but every time I'm not looking, my wife turns the tv onto one of those lame Christmas bake-offs, and I think it has actually brainwashed me. The food usually looks awful, but the shows are more about the kooky characters anyway, kind of like around here.

Ok, let get that butter all whipped up good and proper, that is the way to a Godly batter. Add the other stuff in, egg, flour, salt, sugar, vanilla extract (The REAL stuff, LOL!), peppermint extract. Mix it up, but not too much. Just enough, careful with that.

At what point does cookie batter, become cookie dough? Somewheres around here.












I don't bake a lot, but do my share of cooking around here. I'm working off a couple shorbread/sugar cookie recipes, my wife's traditional, another off the web sort of combining the two. One calls for egg and baking power, one does not... strange. One calls for confectioners sugar, one calls for granulated. Anyway, I'm just riffin' off both. This isn't rocket science. Fat, flour, sugar and salt - hard to bugger it up really. Tell you young fellas reading this... Gals appreciate a fella who knows his way around the kitchen, gives you much more chance to butter their pans

Divvy it up into three, half and quarter/quarter, add some colour to the quarters, mix but don't handle too much if you can help it. Added some cocoa powder to the red dough too, why not?










You're going to flatten them into 1" discs, wrap in plastic and refrigerate for an hour or so, that butter in there will really firm up again - Jeez what a mess! This hand mixer is really underpowered for this sort of work. I have a gift idea now I think. Geez what a mess!










Cleaned up, the dough is cooling. I think you know what time it is.



















Phew, that was some hard work crunching those up. Time for lunch while we wait for the dough, what's for lunch?

Pork salad, Annie!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

TVvoodoo said:


> I don't know what it's like in your house, but ever time I'm not looking, my wife turns the tv onto one of those lame Christmas bake-offs, and I think it has actually brainwashed me. The food usually looks awful, but the shows are more about the kooky characters anyway, kind of like around here.
> 
> Ok, let set that butter all whipped up good and proper, that is the way to a Godly batter. Add the other stuff in, egg, flour, salt, sugar, vanilla extract (The REAL stuff, LOL!), peppermint extract. Mix it up, but not too much. Just enough, careful with that.
> 
> ...


Are these going to be available later today or tomorrow on your reverb store or are they in house exclusive?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Somebody informed me that cookie batter becomes cookie dough, once you monetize LOL!

@Mark Brown Actually my wife got hoodwinked into making a couple plates of cookies for an annual local Christmas Bake sale that supports a local charity. She's been really kind of exhausted already with a busy workplace and all that comes with "the season." Since we are hosting all the family here this year, I decided I'd take this off her plate of things to get after. 

She seemed skeptical at first. That I could make up something fancy enough that somebody might pay actual money for, but I aim to prove her wrong. 

Dough's ready! Preheat your oven, to about 340 degrees. Flatten your dough with a rolling pin into longish 6" X 12" rectangles, thinner on one side, and stack em, thin sides all on one end. Again don't work the dough too much. careful.










Slowly roll it up, from the thin ends, (which will be the center). Wasn't easy, the dough was worked a bit too much I think. wanted to crack. Go slow, fix as you go, a little at a time.

Once it's rolled-up, you can roll the dough roll to the diameter you want, I went about 2.5" - an inch or two on each ends are going to go a bit wonky, but the middle part is the important part. Roll that whole cylinder over some of your cane crumble. It's gonna stick a bit. I'm not sure I'd do this part again, actually










Cut 1/4" discs, dip them into your crumble, and put on a greased cookie sheet



















Man my oven window is a little... uh! Guess that's because we actually use our kitchen.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

About 13 minutes seemed to feel right










I mucked up one trying to remove from the pan before the cookies were cooled enough - good thing it's -27 outside today. 










I present Brad's "Holiday Twist" shortbread cookies. Hmmm gives me an even better idea for next time, for a "Twisted Holiday cookie". LOL!

Are they the best cookies I've ever tasted in my life? Hell NO! do they look interesting enough to grab from the tray? Sure!
I had to sprinkle more candy cane on top, because on the first pan, they kind of melted into the cookie a bit, so 
I adapted for the remaining. Yield about 40 cookies. I think I would make them smaller than 2" across next time too. 
These expanded to about 3" Also, big pieces of cane on the edge tended to turn into a kind of toffee and cause some cookie stick to the pan, so I think
on the edges, candy cane dust would better than chunks.










Had time to work on this too... I love how the tail strap is working out with the contrasting thread, even though it's not the most important part of a strap... on second thought perhaps it is LOL!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm not gonna lie, your leather works are a mite bit better than your baking, but I'm still impressed


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Had fun at the craft sale Saturday... Imagine a table full of rifle slings and guitar straps surrounded by table upon table of crafty doilies, knitted things, home preserves, jewellery etc. There was a guy across from me who was making live edge CNC signs, so our area was like "Man central" while the ladies shopped. Didn't make a whole for sales, but gave out a ton of cards, and made enough to at least pay for my time there. It seemed to me I should make some more straps for ladies though. 

Today a custom job I had to bump from last week... "Busy Jimi 2" another vanity strap, gift from his bro... this one more a bit more plain-jane he can put on his other guitars. I did get permission to put the white letters on a metallic silver leather background, and use white stitching on the black leather body both to sexify things up a bit.

These high contrast block letters REALLY jump off the front of this thing!










Chris recently picked up Ace of Spades #9 (his second Well-Hung strap) for his black superstrat to match the skull inlays... but, he ended up loving it it so much he's trying it on more in his stable. 










I think it looks pretty GREAT on this paul too. This is what he said for reverb feedback after getting it: _"Not as cool as I thought it was gonna be, it's better, f*ck*ng bad ass brother!" ~CG _

NGL... had me going for a bit there...LOL!
What do you think?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

New in the Reverb store - Shock & Awe #88. I'd go on about it how it can turn you and your guitar into a weapon of mass destruction, and collateral damage, etc... but just look at this thing!
I even got is some battle experience, and thanks to the fact we had a case of Russian vodka stowed in our jeep, we barely escaped with our lives! 










Brown ends on this one. And, it's pre-lined already with the faux natural sheep shearling for that mad bomber vibe. 

Also had a chance to finish up "Dragonfly." I don't often tool straps without them being a custom order, but last week I felt inspired and went ahead... 
did a semi woodgrain effect antiquing on it, and the cowboy border looks sweet on this one especially with the light coloured contrasting stitching. 










Iridescent bodies in green and aqua blue, metallic gold wings. Fully lined and padded 3" wide. 










Something scary and reptilian is lurking in the murk behind the Well-Hung Reverb storefront, gonna call it "Dark Crocolate" and it's coming soon!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Unless you're one of them rich, famous, well-placed politician/alien types, having reptilian hide ain't something we'd ever want to conceal! Snake, lizard, croc & gator patterns all make super-sexy guitar straps, and I'll be darned if it can't help transform even the meekest guitar mouse into a vengeful axe-wielding maniac.

Wishing that could happen to you? Dark Crocolate is now in the Reverb store. 










Typical Well-Hung here, NOT so typical of the strap game. 3" wide, leather, long, strong, megacomfy! It's only right to make a brown strap once in awhile, after all there's a few brown guitars out there. 










Matt is with an outfit called* Avant Apollo*... quite a while back his bandmate picked up a Well-Hung strap for his bitchin' seafoam strat that he lets his dog play with, (can't even remember the name of that strap, from years ago!). For so long, Matt's been seething with jelly. Well, not any more! Here's his brand new strat, looks like a Mary Kay to me with Dark Garden! 

Says he: "_Beautiful product! Prompt shipping! Highly recommend, comfiest strap I’ve ever had around my shoulder!"_










Couple of hippy-dippy style florals there, wonder what kind of music they play... let's listen in...






Kinda catchy, right? Hey, if you want to find yourself Well-Hung for Christmas, best get on that over the next few days. 
Remember, in the sage words of Billy Crystal, "Mime is Money!"


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

*VROOOM! VROOOOOOOOMMMMMMM!!!!!!*
*****
*









One colour that captured my imagination early on was British Racing Green. Today I present the first strap I have ever made in this shade.
The main padded body of this strap, the leather is nearly black, but just stops short of black on the green side of things. Pretty awesome! 










Green straps are never a big seller for me, but in light of the recent trend to see more green guitars, I figured the time was right for this one. I added hootenanny ribbon to make this a "1969" series, but also dyed that ribbon a lighter shade of green (it was originally black and white only). I tied it all together with oxblood heavy leather on the nose tail and ladder portions and gave it contrasting stitching on the body. Looks real sharp! And of course you know it goes real long, and offers fantastic padding. It's up on Reverb now...











Anyone else here a product of the "Sesame Street" gen? I recall this Kermit segment pretty clearly. It was one of the first times I remember being emotionally affected by a piece of media. Sorry if this harshes anyone's Friday mellow, but i figured I'd call it up for purely nostalgic reasons. Poor, poor Kermie 





*


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Sunday is the BEST day for vibin' - so that's what I called this strap. Made two of them, in soft heavy minky upholstery cloth, with teal, blues, soft greens, some tans, and soft light tan leather on both ends. 

Actually, this reminds me of like an 80's sofa or something. But it's got a great dark-to-light flip flop effect to it too, feels velvety and soft but really strong too! 










I figure if you got and easter egg coloured strat or gretch, this would set it off real nice... And, using it will make you feel 29% happier than any other strap, probably.
Who wants to be an uncomfortable grump playing guitar? Ok, maybe some guys do. That's not for me, or most I know in the Well-Hung Crew. 










Hope your Sunday is going well, such a busy time of year for most families, expensive too! Yeesh!. Today we are wrapping a few gifts, got the Rat Pack Christmas tunes on, getting in the spirit. For me and my wife, we made our list and have been shopping a few times, a little online too, mostly already done! Generally, we look for two things in our gifting, but it can be a challenge for sure, especially for certain recipients. 

1. A thoughtful gift that'll "spark joy" and improve somebody's life for the long haul in some way
2. Something kind of original, maybe handmade and special. Usually this sort of thing can cost a bit more, not always... but if so, in the past it has been worth it. 
Particularly when we know it benefits two individuals via that kind of purchase, both seller, AND the recipient. 

Not that easy to do/find, particularly when we're in a rush to do it seven or eight times for a bunch of different people. But we try, and usually make it happen for most on our list. 

*Reminder...* if you or someone you know would benefit by being Well-hung for Christmas, best get that order in in the next couple of days. Typically from my hereabouts, it's a 10-12 day journey.

I'm also toying with the idea of a Well-Hung Custom Tooled strap Gift Certificate, for a strap with a person's name or initials on the front, basic leather, and a cowboy tooled border, if that may interest anyone. Then the recipient can contact me and I'll work with them in the New Year. I'll work through the details with the giftee so they can get something custom-made for a special guitar, but there will have to be some limiting parameters so I don't lose my damn shirt! 

Something like these lettered gun slings, in a guitar strap format... say 2.5 or 3" wide, good leather. 










I do try to make the process of getting a custom strap made an enjoyable, even fun process, and have good success with that, so it's an _experience_ sort of thing.... might be an idea for some of you.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, that was fast... Green River dried up! Gone!

Went out back and plucked a new one off the strap growin' tree... "Tweedinator" emerges as the
latest in the Well-Hung No-Prisoners, no repeats line!









What you got here is a padded base of 3" wide REAL GENUINE F-tweed fabric, (not the awful vinyl stuff), wth a khaki/olive brown webbed belt loaded with all kinds of rivets, pyramid studs, and some other things look like the back end of a bullet casing. Thicker 7 oz. Oil-Tanned leather where it really counts (layered with vegan leather for extra strength). 1" thick padding in the inside shoulder and no slip upholstery cloth lining in dark camel.










This one built to go a bit longer than most... adjusts between 48" minimum up to about 62"
About ten inches more than your typical store-bought ladder strap. 

Q. Are you weary of finding yourself shortchanged in length by a strap purchase?
A. Don't put up with that! 

Q. Have you experienced companies promising a strap is a "comfort" or "padded" strap, soon to find they oversold that idea, then skimped on padding during the construction, or used none at all? 
A. You can do better! 

Does the claim of "Genuine Leather" by a big factory maker offering surprisingly inexpensive goods titillate you enough to go 'round recommending everyone else what a fantastic deal you got? 
Do you REALLY know what you might be endorsing? 



















Could it possibly be the truth? ...I agree, can be hard know for sure, 'til you find out suddenly. 
But a core truth remains: THEY sure as Hell ain't gonna tell you. Nobody wants to find out the heartbreaking way.

New in the store over the Weekend was also: Vibin' - with all kinds of fender/gretchy easter egg colours in some velvety strong upholstery cloth
Two available.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Today I am working on a tooling job tentatively called "Tex" typical drill...
Casing the leather, an overnight process getting the leather remoisturized for tooling.










While that's happening, get the design all worked out and approved










Get the pattern of the elements down on the leather, simple tracing, before cutting in with the swivel knife.










Using a new stamp I haven't used before, it's a basket weave type stamp, will be almost full coverage of the surface area. These can be tricky in my experience. 
I did a bit of a practice session with it on some scrap before attacking the real deal










A stamp like this has a longer footprint, so it takes a bit more "energy" to get the pattern down, a few extra hits, and rocking the stamp a bit for a nice impression. 










Guess I got a bit too cowboy with it all, ended up busting my special leather stamping mallet. Now I know what to ask Santa for Xmas. I got lots of hammers around here, but this has been a good tool while it lasted










While the basket stamp is supposed to fit into the previous impressions to guide you, it seems for the whole five hours it takes to stamp a 48" X 3 piece of leather, you are constantly in panic mode trying to keep things aligned. Rather stressful, particularly for a long piece. Making my way to Texas, which will be on the middle back of the strap.
The bevelling of the state outline and scroll on the front was a nice break from the nervousness of all the basketweave. 










It's not perfect. Some wayward errors on the lower right, but in the grande scheme it looks pretty ok, once it's all done, those things will practically disappear. 
Probably going to do a first dye stage tonight. Yellow.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Project "Tex" - stamping and tooling... with a groovy new basketweave stamp I got for Christmas last year, and haven't used until now. 










Big job... kind of stressy... keeping things aligned is not as easy as you might think. And if you go off track, getting back takes some doing. Anyway, not perfect, but OK - Plus some other stuff











Monogram stamped on the scroll. Stands for "Guitar Exubertant Person" or perhaps "Gibson Energy Proud" - or whatever. Anway, I used the press to mash these down, only get one try. You best be right on the fricken money!











...and I was, pretty much. Ok, so these Western letter stamps are ok, but kind of boring. Lets' fancy 'em up a bit, for the true western style...










Crosshatched, and one smack with a seeder stamp, and a crown thingy. That's better! Now let's break out the dye. First pass was a premixed plain yellow, diluted, then I took about two oz. of that same dye, darkened it down in three stages and rubbed a burst on in each stage being more careful than I'm used to, moving my way to the outer edges.










Didn't take a photo, but I painted the letters with a reddish dye made to match the back of the guitar, and dyed the portions of the state of Texas. What are these three sections for, counties? Or maybe it's Cowboys, Mexicans and Gringos? Somebody here will let me know I'm sure. Anyway, after the dye set in overnight, I did a quick bit of dye resist on the important parts last night, and a little bit down the center to try to preserve that colour... Early this morning I dyed the edges black, and burnished them out to s shine. 










Then, antiquing... keeping it very light in the middle, and thicker blobbies in the edges. I rub this dark goop in all the nooks and crannies with my wife's toothbrush.



















Turned out pretty alright. At this point though... looking at photo sent to me of the guitar, I realize I should have made the middle of the strap a bit more intense/saturated yellow to match the interior of the burst. No big, at this point it's not a big deal to wipe a rag with some yellow dye and go over the antiquing, but carefully so... And that did the trick nicely. Colour balance is off on this photo... but we are really closing in on it now.










So now I can give it a real good buffing to shine it up nice, get any stray globby antique paste off.
This weave pattern really kicks out a sweet glow.










Later before I hit the hay tonight gonna to give it a good oiling with neatsfoot, and tomorrow buff it out one more time and can start the clearcoating process which will last for a day and a night, then I'll be able to add the funky western hardware, pad it out, sew it, punch holes and deliver it soon after.

Better go return my wife's toothbrush.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Sent a strap to Hawaii yesterday. Wish I could fold myself into a damn box! 







Been building this one on the side while I was making "Tex" finally got pics and have it listed up in the Well-Hung Reverb store. 
Allow me to introduce the latest "No Prisoners" strap *Zen Master*!










Been sittin' on the belt this one features for a Looonnnnnng time, finally I was inspired! Made this one on black leather, in my Class Act form factor...
This is where my back-buckle pass-thru design makes for guitar friendly and convenient adjustment, 40" to 56" - What a badass buckle it is!










Heavy antique brass, black 'n gold with big ol' rivets all over it. The tail strap has rivets too, but a dark camel upholstery lining covers the backside protecting your guitar from contact. Also the inspiration for the "Zen Master" name... vaguely Japanese style floral embroidery in five sections, on this 3" wide strap. Soft Golds, tiny yellow flowers and is that dank purple kush buds making a trippy scene? Plus, antique brass rivets all along the feature belt too, over a hunnerd of 'em. 










Allow me a couple of horn-honks via recent guitarist reactions to my wares

Brett in Nanaimo, BC picked "Champagne Ranch" out of my "ZAP" series from the summer
_"This Well-Hung beauty is a strap made for the rock gods. Every detail is well thought out and designed perfectly. Built to last and for comfort!"_

Total Baller Keith in Pennsylvania took a big flyer, grabbing up three for his 1st Well-Hung purchase.
_"Outstanding quality and craftsmanship - beyond my wildest expectations. Brad is a super guy and a pleasure to do business with. I've bought a lot of guitars from a lot of different places, but I doubt I'll ever buy another strap from anyone else. Well-Hung straps ROCK!" _










Busy month. Proud /pleased to say I made the modest number quota I set for myself last January. Phew! This means I actually get to keep strapping into 2023 and won't be forced to bolt on the slave collar and go work for The Man. Yay! As you might imagine, a HUGE weight off my mind. Many forum brothers to thank here & elsewhere. If you were a Well-Hung Endorsermentor, watch in early 2023 for my annual draw where you might win straps and/or swag...










I will still be facilitating orders through the holidays, probably picking away at a few things too. If you have a Well-Hung rig, celebrate with me!
Why not post a sexy pic of your combo here over the next week or so, with a few words to keep this thread alive?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Celebrating with a few completed shots of "Tex" now enroute to the Lone Star State



















Cowboy flavoured basketweave tooling and carving, contrast stitched, monogrammed, heavy western hardware set, in my Class Act pass-thru design 48"-57". Lined, nicely padded. This is the sort of thing eventually even the grandson will wear with pride.

Texture, style, shine, comfort and superb utility... really has it all.










Wishing the Well-Hung Warrior Clan and fellow strapoholics everywhere a very Merry Christmas/Hoppy Holidays.
Please allow me the honour of treating you very bad boys to the serious sort of strapping you definitely deserve in 2023.
Most will affirm the experience is far less punishing than it is pleasurable! 










Be safe!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Badass Basketweave, Brad!

Have a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

@jdto Thank you Big J ! sorry the dragon couldn't make it all the way there in time for Christmas... i'm sureyou could use the extra heat!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

TVvoodoo said:


> @jdto Thank you Big J ! sorry the dragon couldn't make it all the way there in time for Christmas... i'm sureyou could use the extra heat!


The extra heat would be nice to have today, for sure! But it will be most welcome next week, as well.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mine lives here. Great bass, super solid and rich sounding, LaBella flats. I play pretty hard with that pick, mostly.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

@keto ^ awesome photo, and what a stellar combo! Basket Case is one of my most favourite straps I make. 

Happy New Year rats of the StrapLab! Man-o-Man, I had a relaxing holiday... did some traveling, enjoyed many spiritual things, (both bottled and other), and got in plenty of family time. Gifts were given, received and appreciated and what's a big holiday without some major family drama? It was interesting, but in short I'm not gonna bore y'alls and just say it's good to be back. 

Starting off 2023 with a set of new ones, started yesterday and completed today as I dust the cobwebs out of my shop. 
"Bandido" in the new Vino Tinto colour... or "wine red" to all you gringos out there. 



















I'd been sitting on this blanket here for a few months, so it was finally time to get some straps out of it! Something seems to be going on about these suddenly.... haven't made or sold one for months and months, but just recently sent one of the Chipotle Brown versions below off to Eastern Canada, and in mid-December I sold out of the "Chili" coloured HOT RED version. While I was making the new Wine Red versions, I also made a couple of the hot red ones and they are now all in the Well-Hung Reverb Store. 










These are the only actual Mexi-blanket strap out there, that I have seen. Plenty sort of hint around at it as southwest flavoured straps, but none as overtly trad/cool and comfortable/legit as the famoso Well-Hung Bandido! They really are comfy as a blanky and have a great casual ethnic vibe.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I’ll have to get some better photos in good lighting, but once again I have a lovely Well-Hung strap for one of my new guitars!

I may or may not have Well-Hung Fever…


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You have one fine collection of them.

If I ever get to a point where I leave my house with guitars I can see picking up more. They are really exceptional straps.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

^ Great photos @jdto and thank you @Mark Brown 

I'm Still left waiting for my paisley tele project to come home from the young fellow who wanted to work on the guts for me 
Still, over the past couple days I figured I'd get ready by making a custom strap I hope will match that instrument proper. 










I know pink paisley telecasters can be kind of challenge to find a nice strap for that looks like it belongs, so while I was at it, 
I made a couple more that will go in the store shortly. But one of these is mine, (I'm keeping the one with a couple small flaws in the leather, don't matter to me! 

Hot Magenta pink paisleys swim all over this strap, in between some crazy bright green flowers. Nice 3" wide buttery soft garment leather base, in tan, 
dark maroon oil tanned leather on the nose and tail. Mega strong, mega padded, and goes over 60" too! Trippy Pattern, these belong in the 1969 Series.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

today I finished a few new Surf Matrikas, probably my second most popular strap/
Look like this, a bit over 3" wide, creme/silver/surfy turquoise and black and sweet, sweet comfort.










Late in last year started talking with Stan and the boys from Wisconsin Power Trip "Midnight Crow"
The were looking for some comfortable and cool straps for face melt activities, and we delivered! First reaction from them was... "comfort of a cloud!"










They bill themselves as the "heaviest Blues Rock Trio in the midwest" musically, they might be right. 
Weightwise, (no disprespect) likely indisputable! I'm still looking for the 6X WH tee Bassist Jeremy wants
Here's a short promo vid... I know forum brothers are gonna REALLY dig this nasty tone!






They also do a fun weekly "Band Talk" video, most recent episode... 
*W**arning:*  Explicit language and terrible life advice






go check these guys out if you are ever in the area.

Also got a sweet photo in from Trawna, Ontario of Serial Well-Hungian Jacko's SG sportin' a dragon!


----------

